# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  هذي قصتي ...

## بنت قطر999

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا بدخل بالموضوع ع طول واعذروني لان ما عندي اسلوب المقدمات 

انا واااااااايد وااااايد تعبانه 

بنات انا امر بمشااااكل وايد وبضيجه ما يدري بها غير رب العالمين

آآه يل بنات انا كل ما كتبت من شهر والله اني اكتب كلللل القصه وارجع امسحها ما انزلها بالمنتدى احس ما حد بيفهمني بس اكتب ع اساس افضفض لنفسي وارجع امسح

بنات انا متزوجه من 4 سنوات بس واااايد كبرت خلال هال4 سنوات نسيت الفرحه نسيت الضحك كله نكد في نكد
زوجي اصغر عني بسنتين 
الله رزقني بولدين وهم راس مالي بهالحياه
زوجي يحبني وانا كنت احبه وركزو ع كلمة كنت لاني الحين سبحان مغير الاحوال

زوجي خاااااااااااين حتى النخاع

بنات انا من النوع الي انبش ورا زوجي وللاسف اصيد اشياء تشيب الراس انبش وراه لانه اجبرني ع هالشيء لانه موب تكانه والله موب تكانه

بنات انا جميله وخلوقه وسنعه ما ابي اكتب اكثر عن نفسي بس الكل يشهد ع هالشيء حتى اقرب الناس له جامعيه موظفه وراتبي ضعف راتبه وعمري حياتي ماطلبت منه ريال ولو الله حدني وخذيت منه تكون سلف ويرجع ياخذها مني اخر الشهر المقصد شاله هم عمري
المهم بنات في بداية زواجنا كنابثاني شهر من زواجنا قعدت الصبح وفتحت جواله بشوف شو سالفته يصيح البارحه وازعجنا وهو كان نايم لقيت رقم بس بدون اسم طبعا ما اهتميت لاني غبييييه وواثقه فيه
عاد فتحت المسجات وتميت اقرأ مافيه شيء مفيد بس فيه الغاز ما فهمتها بس فيه رساله اذبححححححححتني كانت من رقم غريب وهذا نصها (حياتي انا الجازي بغيت منك سلف 1000 ريال لا المطوع عندنا يقرأ على امي في مستشفى ..... غرفه رقم ....) الله يلخذ بحقي منهم
وهو رد عليها ابشري ومن هالكلام للعلم فقط بعرس اخوي ما سلفني هالمبلغ سلفني 500 ريال بسسسس ع قولته ما عنده وانا عارفه كم في رصيده بالضبط عاد رحت للدوام وانا مصدوووومه وهو في ساابع نومه وهذا حالي يوميا انا اداوم وهو ينام ما اعرف كيف دوامه كله خرابيط ما يداومون بس ماينخصم شيء منهم شوي وبكمل*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## بنت قطر999

نرجع نكمل 
امم المهم داومت ذاك اليوم واتصل فيني ع الساعه 10 تقريبا ويساني عن اخباري ولا تخالطين البنات ومن هالكلام يخاف يخربوني ومنهالكلام المهم انا اسلوبي كان جاف معاه قال اشفيج ساكته وشكلج متضايقه قلت له لا ما فيني شيء وبعد ما سكر وكان معصب لاني ما عطيته ويه ارسلت له مسج بالسالفه كلها احترق زتم يتصل ولا 20 مره وانا مطنشه للللللين رديت عليه قالي انزلي بمر عليج الحين بنتفاهم كان خايف ا اروح لاهلي استأذنت وطلعت معاه تغدينا برا وتفاهمنا ع قولته هذا رفيجه كان مستخدم جواله وووو ومن هالاعذار اللي ما تخلص

مر الموضوع ع خير 
وبعدها بشهر كان عرس خالي وانا كاشخه ومعاه بالسياره قلت له اني بخلي جوالي معاه لان ممنوع الجوالات اللي بكاميرا قال لا مستحيل ابي اكلمج واعرف متى بتخلصين المهم فتح درج السياره وطلع جوال ثاني وقال هذا جوال رفيجي بس طلع الشريحه منه وعطاني اياه استغربت اشلون جوال رفيجه وبسيارته ولان السيارت ورانا وتطق هرنات ما ناقشت دخلت شريحتي فيه ونزلت ع طول تميت على اعصابي في العرس ابي لعرف ايش سالفة هالجوال وليش معاه بسيارته؟؟
فتحت المسجات الوارد كان ممسوح والمرسل لقيت رساله اذبحتتتتني مثل الموقف الاول بعد وكان مكتوب فيها ( انا ...... وطبعا اسم زوجي اتمنى اسمع صوتج قبل انام فديتج ارحميني) عاد تخيلو موقفي فالعرس حامل كنت بالشهر الرابع نفسيتي زفتت من الحمل وقريت الرساله هذي وكملت علي

قعدت افكر عشان جذي كان يحاول فيني اذا طلعني من الدوام اروح لبيت اهلي اتغدا واقيل عندهم؟؟؟
كان يبي يكلم بنات؟؟؟ وانا ؟؟؟ ليش جذي يسوي والله اني فنص العرس كنت اروح الله يعزكم للحمام امسح دموعي وارجع امه خواته اهله واااااايد يحبوني واحبهم شوي وبكمل لكم خواتي

----------


## الـقـلـب

ليش تصرفين على عمرج هو المفروض يصرف عليج 
شكلج عودتيه من البدايه


ما خبرتينا كيف يعاملج ؟


لو يت على الخيانه امرها هين 


ولكل مشكله حل

----------


## الـقـلـب

ردج نزل قبل ردي 


ريلج شكله يبا يوصلج شيء بس مب عارف 


يعني غباء منه يعطيج فون ربيعه و المسج باسمه 


فكري فيها

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا خواتي

عاد رجعت من العرس وسويت له حفله من نوع خاص واكيد فهمتوني يعني تهاوشنا هو يقول حق رفيجي وانتي ما تثقين فيني وانا اقول كذاب حتى اسمك نفسه والجوال ايش جابه لسيارتك
تهاوشنا وبعدين راضاني وراحت السالفه بعدها بشهر تغييير علي 180 درجه صار وقته كلللللللله للجوال يدخل الله يعزكم حتى للحمام يدخله معاه المهم راقبت جواله لقيته على علاقه بوحده وخذيت رقمها وكلمتها ويحليلهاخافت مني واعترفت بكل شيء بينها وبينه وكيف تعرفو ع بعض عاد هو مفهمها انه موب مرتبط المهم اناخليتها هي تقوله اني كمتها وانا من ناحيتي اعامله عااادي ما كأني عرفت شيء يمكن هالمره يستحي صج وماعاد يعيدها خاف من اسلوبي فاعترف بروحه وقال انها ابلشته وانها ياهل ووو من هالكلامورجع حليو ومثل اول واحسن 
ما تمينا شهر الاوعادت حليمه لعادتها القديمه دخلت انا الشهر الثامن وبديت اتعب من بطني وبديت اتجهز لولادتي والحبيب لااااهي عني الجوال كالعاده بدى يمسح منه اشياء بديت اشك وبعدها لمحت له ما فيه فايده يعني كالعاده لازم مواجهه جهزت نفسي وعديت العده للمواجهه<<حسيتها حرب بيني وبين المغازل

اممم بصراحه انا للحين على بالي بس مغازل جوالات وبس الشيء اللي خلاني ادور وراه عدل انه مره وصلني من الدوام للبيت وقالي ما ابي غدا مع انه تعبان ولازم ينام من امس مواصل بس قالي ن الشباب متواعدين معاه عاد الظهر؟؟؟ انا استغربت ولما رجع بالليل ونام فتحت جواله لقيت رقم مسجل باسم شقق هنا وقف قلبي يعني شنو شقق؟؟؟ واحد صاحب شقق وريلي يتعامل معاه؟؟؟ شو يبي بالشقق؟؟ حنا بدو وما نعرف زلمات ولا حد بالشقق ايش يبي في هالرقم وبعد رقم ثاني مخزن باسم شقق جوال ياربيييي قلت لازم افتح عيوني عدل 
المهم ما واجهتخ بس بحثت وراه ولقيت عنده رقم من دوله خليجيه وايد يتكرر رنه بس تكون المكالمه الباقيه عليه وكل ما رحنا مكان قعد لاهي يرسل ويستقبل من هالمسجات ويمسح
وانا شايفه وساكته بس اتوعد المهم طفح الكيل عندي بسبب حركه سواها وانا وياه كنا بالسوق دخلنا محل وجاه اتصال من رقم طويل غريب حتى هو ما عرفه رد عليه وانا كنت اتكلم مع البياع قعد يتكلم ومنحرج وع طول طلع من المحل واشر لي شوي وبرجع استحيت من البياع وسكتت شفته تأخر لحقته بسرعه لقيته بدعوس خايس حتى ما حس بنفسه ويضحك ويسولف اول ما شافني تخربط قال باي للمتصل وسكر ع طول قال انتي شو طلعج قلت له ودني للبيت على طول لاني لو تكلمت زياده بكيت العبره كانت ذابحتني والله ثم والله اني جميييييييييييله وما نا قصني شيء واقسم بالله كل 3 او اربع ايام اسوي له ليله رومانسيه ونظيفه وكل المقومات الرائعه فيني ما امدح نفسي بس مقهووووره ان صارت حروب لين خذاني كنت محجوزه لولد عمي من صغري وكثرو الخطاب علي بس حظي الردي طيحني عنده دلوعه ماعمري دخلت المطبخ وعشان خاطره تعلمت وصرت فنانه عي تاطبخ خلال 6 شهور صرت الخروف اطبخه بروحي احسن من اي مطعم آآآه يالقهر ليته كان يستاهل

----------


## بنت قطر999

ااه فديت ردودكم والله محتاجه للكلمه الحلوه اللي تنسيني همي اللي عايشته

----------


## رو7ي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يفرج همج عن قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات طلعنا من السق واحنا نتتاقر ونتهاوش وركبنا السياره بس ما رجعنا وداني لمطعم نتعشى عاد تكلمنا وااايد وكنت اقوله اسمع يا فلان ان الحين قاعده في المحل اتنقى طقم نفستي (حق البيبي) واول بيبي لنا تراه شعور خايس اني اتنقى بروحي وانت تطلع تغازل طبعا الكلمه الاخيره ما تجرأت اقولها بس كنت اقولها بقللبي قلت وانت تطلع تكلم بجوالك البيبي يخصنا كلنا المفروض نختار له مع بعض دخلت له من هالباب المهم قعد يتعذر وانتي غلطانه ليش طلعتي بروحج انا اغار عليج حتى من محل لمحل ةمن هالكلام راحت هالسالفه وانا للحين فيني حره
ونسيت اقولكم اني خذيت الرقم اللي كان يكلمه بالسوق بعد ما نام ووديته معاي للدوام وخذيت جوال رفيجتي لاني اخاف اكلم من جوالي قلت لرفيجتي السالفه وعطتني جوالها المهم الصدمه الكبيره انها بنت اللي ردت علي من الرقمين وكانت هي نفسها يعني الرقمين لنفس البنت حسبي الله عليهم
فهمتها انا منو وقلت لها انه متزوج ووو وهي اعتذرت بس تراها كانت قويه وعطتني كم كلمه جرحتني 
المهم انها علمته وتهاوشو رجعت من الدوام لقيته معصصصصصصب علي حددده انتي فضحتيني انتي ما تثقين فيني وانتي وانتي المهم ركبني الغلط خذوهم بالصوت قالي هذا رفيجه يكلمه من جوال اخته لان جواله مقطوع عذر مثل ويهه ما يدري اني كلمتها ع الجوالين قعدت اصيح وتهاوشنا تمينا يومين ما نكلم بعض ليييين نزلت نفسي وقلت نفتح صفحه يديده وانا بربي وموب زين نتم جذي

عاد الله كتب وربيت وتغيرت نفسيتي شوي للاحسن وفي فترة الاربعين ما قصر بالسفرات وانا قلبي ناغزني لاني ما اثق فيه

----------


## اذكروا الله

ريلج ياهل

----------


## عليا القمر23

الله يعينج غناتي 

الله يسرلج امورج ويفرج لج همج  :Smile:

----------


## بنت قطر999

فيه نقطه ابي اضيفها تراه مو بس يحبني يموت فيني وكل شيء اطلبه مجاااااااااب انا وبعدين اهله والله ما ابالغ لو قلت لكم انا وبعدين امه تخيلو وانا اللي ورب العالمين دايم اوصيه عليها احبها حييل وهي ما تقصر بالمعامله الطيبه معي

المهم بنات بعد تربيتي بولدي الاول شرا جوال لخدامتي ع اساس اني اكلمها من الدوام عشان اتطمن على ولدي ويوم اتصل فيها دايم احصل عندها انتظار وتتأخر لين ترد واهاوشها وهي ساكته وبيوم غبت وانا في سابع نومه واللا يصيح جواله ع المنبه خير؟؟؟ قال ها ما ادري ركبته بالغلط ؟؟ استغربت الساعه الحين 8 ونص ايش يبي يقوم الحين اذا هو حتى دوام ما يروح سكتت وطلعت بعطي الخدامه ولدي ازعجني ما نمت من امس طلعت وعطيتها عاد الخدامه عطتني جوالها قلت لها ليش سكتت سألتها مره ثانيه عاد هي عبيطه تبي حد يسألها مرتين ثلاثه قالت يمكن بابا يبي جوال قلت هو ياخذه منج ؟؟ قعدت تصيح تقولي ماما لا تقولين حق بابا لانه كل يوم الساعه 8 ونص ياخذ جوالي ويرجعه اذا نتي اتصلتي ويقول لا تقولين حق ماما اني اخذ الجوال انا هنا دوروووووووووووني انواع التعجب على ويهي والصدمه وخيبة الامل احراااااج قدام شغالتي افففف ما اشين هالموقف خذيت منها الجوال وخشيته عندي قلت لما احتاج اكلمج بكلمج ع تليفون البيت عموما البيت ما يفضى من الناس اهله امه خواته بامكاني اوصيهم ينتبهون لولدي ولا لها حاجه بالجوال ..اممم هنا عرفت سر المنبه اللي ركبه ع 8 ونص عاد دخلت فراشي ابي انانم من امس مواصله والحبيب يشاخر وانا احلم بس اني اذوق طعم النوم ولدي سهرني من امس والحبيب كمل علي ليوم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
اناما كلمت ريلي بالموضوع كلللللش نطرته لين هو بلش وين جوال الشغاله؟ قلت ليش قال ابد اتصل فيها ابيها تجيب ملابسي من تحت ومسكر قلت مالها فيه حاجه اذا احجت اي شي انا اجيبه لك من متى وانت تعتمد عليها؟ سكت جا بيطلع ورجع مره ثانيه وين الجوال الحين؟ قلت عندي خير ان شاءالله محتاجه بشيء قال انتي مالج حاجه فيه ايش تبين فيه عطيني اياه انا بخشه عندي قهررررني قلت لا وتهاوشنا يقولي انتي موسوسه على بالج بغازل فيه وانا باخذه عناد فيج وانا ادري انهيبي ياخذه بأي طريقه المهم خذاه بالغصب وزعلت عليه لانه عورني وهو يسحبه مني تميت اسبوع ما اكلمه لين رجع الجوال وكسره قدامي وكسر الشريحه هنا ارتحت نوعا ما لاني اعرف اذا بغى يسوي اي شيء ممكن يطلع جوال جديد

----------


## Dubai's pearl

غناتي لا تشغلين بالج وايد هذا كله طيش شباب .. 

مب بس ريلج جي معظم الرياييل جي .. و عالأقل ريلج يحبج و يموت عليج .. و يستحي منج .. غيرج رياييلهم يقولوهم كيفنا نسوي الي نسويه .. يعني فوق شينهم قواة عينهم .

عشان جي احمدي ربج لأنه ريلج من النوع الي تقدرين تغيرينه ان شاء الله ...

طولي بالج قد ما تقدرين و حاولي انج ما تنبشين وراه عشان قلبج ما يعورج ..

اهتمي في نفسج و في البيبي .. و حسسيه بمسؤولية الأبو .. و اهم شي لا تغفلين عنه .. احسه من الفراغ الي في حياته يسوي هالسوالف .. 

الله يغربل الشيطان مخرب عليه و فار له مخه .. ادعيله بالهدايه غناتي 

الله يسخرلج زوجج ^_^

----------


## بنت قطر999

اممم مر هالموقف وهو ارتبط بانتداب لوظيفه ثانيه وصار مجبور انه يداوم وعذذذذذذبني حيل لان مجال شغله الجديد معاه بنات عاد الحبيب ما قصر وادى الوجب واكثر ذبحننني بمراهقته عاد ياويلج لو قلتي شيء هني مالج عذر هذا شغل وبس وانا منطمه وساكته لين تعب عمي اللي هو ابوه وتنوم فتره طويله بالمستشفى الله يغفر له ويرحمه المهم الولد الطيوووب اكشخ شي يلبسه في المستشفى ما خلى بنت في حالها اللا وضبطها صدته اكثر من مره في اكثر من موقف والشي اللي خلاني انفجر في وجهه لاني صج وقتها كنت قنبله موقوته هي اني كل يومين ثلاثه احصل مسج من الاتصالات يرسلون على جواله ارقام فنادق يعني يبين انه هو يتصل في الاستعلامات ويطلب رقم الفندق الفلاني وهم يرسلون له عاد الله العالم ليش هذاك اليوم قالي انا ببات عند ابوي بالمستشفى بس قبل بدش اتسبح دخل وخذيت جواله شوفو الوقاحه ايش مرسل طبعا كالعاده الجوال سايلنت كانت الرساله ( حبيبتي باتي عند ابوج الليله لاني ببات بعد عند ابوي ما اقدر اكلمج عندي شباب مشتاق لج ) آآآآه ذبحححححححححححني الله ياخذ حقي منهم
قعدت اصيح والله ما فاتحته بالسالفه ولا قلت له شيء عمي تعبان ونفسيتنا زفت والحبيب طايح غراميات ومراهقه وصج صج موب وقته كللش

عاد كرهته ما عاد واطنته وماعاد اشتهي اشوفه مرت الايام وصادفنا العيد وما اعرف اذا من سوء حظي او من حسنه انه ليلة العيد يبات عند ابوه لانه يتناوب ع ابوه هو واخوانه المهم رجع ثاني يوم الظهر في العيد وتعبااان يادوب سلم علينا وعايدنا ع اهلي ورحنا للبيت يبي ينات كان مواصل هو سبقني ع البيت وانا حلفو علي اهلي اتغدا معاهم قعدت تغديت كلمته ابي اشوف اذا يبي غدا اجيب له بس ما رد نسيت اضيف انه توه متعلم ذيك الفتره ع النت ع قولته ملل بالمستشفى يبي يتسلى وحتى تسليته مثل ويهه المهم تغديت وخذيت ولدي ورجعنا للبيت قعدت اطق الباب رد عل ع طول كان صوته مصحصح (معقوله ما نام؟) وحتى الغدا عند اهلي ما حضره وعلى جواله ما يرد؟؟ كل هالاسئله بقلبي وانا اطق عليه الباب يالله فتح ههههههه شكله معفووس والله ما عاد انسى منظره لين اموت العرق والحاله حاله ههه والله ان حتى لبسه الداخلي مقلوب شكله يفشششششل المهم قال شفيج تطالعيني وتضحكين قلت شوف شكلك بالمرايه وتعرف قال قعدتيني من نومي وانتي تدقين الباب هههههههههههههههههههه اللي يضحك ان الفراش للحين مرتب محد نام عليه والمكيف مسكر والغرفه حررر شالسالفه والله انها موب ذربه قلت يابو فلان بقولك كلمه وحده وماراح احقق معاك اكثر الحلال موجود وانت تدور الحرام؟؟ كلهم استخفو ع كشختي وخصوصا اليوم وانت قلبك موب معاي اقص يميني اذا ما كنت ع النت لانه فيه اضاءه للحين والفاين جنبه معفوس (عفوا بس اكيد فهمتو) سكت وقال روحي لدكتور نفساني انتي ما ينفع الكلام معاج وعطاني ظهره وراح ينام انا بدلت وشغلت المكيف وحاولت انام وراه بس للاسف ما قدرت كنت افكر بحياتي كلها خيانه بخيانه بخيانه تخيلو افكر واطالع اثاره ع الفين وشكله وهو يبي ينام آآآه قهرني والله قهررررني

----------


## بنت قطر999

رحت وفتحت اللاب توب بعد ما نام فتحت ع صفحة الايميل لقيت له ايميل باسمه وعمره ما عرف النت اللا هالفتره احتريت ابي الرقم السري هههه لقيته حافظه يعني دايركت يفتح لانه ما يعرف للكمبيوتر المهم دشيت لقيت صور اعوووووذ بالله كلها رايحه في خرايطها اللهم اني استغفرك واتوب اليك
سكت وخليته قعدت اشيك بين فتره وفتره والقى بلاوي لين الله هداني لذيك الطريقه لما كنا نسولف قلت له باركلي سويتلي ايميل خخخ عاد انا خبيره بالكمبيوتر تخصصي بالجامعه قال ايش تبين فيه قلت جذي بس عشان اقدر اشارك بالمنتديات قال مالج خص بالنت كللللش الا يوم تكونين معاي ( لانه يستخدمه خطأ فعلى باله كل الناس شراته) قلت كلمه وياليتني ما قلتها قلت كما تدين تدان قام فتحلي تحقيق لين اعترفت له بكل شيء شفته في ايميله غسل شراعي صراخ وهواش وانتي ما تستحين تفتحين هالصور وانتي وانتي طبعا انا كنت ارسله من الدوام على ايميله اشياء تخوفه من يوم القيامه وصور قبر واشياء دينيه في نص هواشنا قال حتى الايميلات الدينيه ما جبتي طاريهم من تدورين في الوصخ لو فيج خير كان قريتي الاشياء الدينيه انا هنا انصدددمت كلامه قوي ما اقدر اجاريه اففف قلت اصلا انا اللي ارسلك الايميلات الدينيه ولو فيك خير كان خفت ربك وتركت هالخرابيط قعدنا نتهاوش المهم مرت فتره ترك فيها النت يقولي انتي متسلطه وانتي تبين تتحكمين فيني وانتي وانتي المهم نايم ذاك اليوم وكالعاده فتحت جواله لانه يطوووول برا البيت قلت اكيد فيه شيء هذا بعلي وانا ادرى به فتحته وياليتني ما فتحته لقيت مسج في نفس اليوم الظهر من الاتصالات مرسلين له رقم احد الفنادق الكبيره وبعد هالمسج مسجات حب وغرام مني انا المغفله وبعدها مسج من رقم غريب (حبيبي انا عند باب الفندق انتظرك) آآآآآآآآآه مقهوره دموعي تنزل وانا اكتب وبعدهع هو مرسل لها (جسمج سكسي جننتيني) بمووت من القهر شةفة الحقير شو كاتب لها يعني نام وياها؟؟؟ شو فيه مصيبه اكبر من جذي؟؟؟ فيه قهر اكبر من جذي؟؟؟ فيه خيانه ونذاله اكبر من جذي؟؟؟ لا ما عاد اقدر اتحملوالله اصيح حررق قلبي اللي ما يخاف الله

----------


## بنت قطر999

فرغت كلللل طاقتي من البكى الله يعزكم بالحمام وبعد ساعتين ونص بالضبط والله ما عاد انسى اقسى يوم مر علي بحياتي طلعت من حمام كان للحينه نايم جهزت له فواله لين قعد من النوم قعد يشوفني شكلي صحتي خير شفيج وووو وانا اقوله ابد حلمانه حلم يخرررع سكت تقهوا وطلع اول ما طلع ارسلت له مسج باللي شفته في جواله حتى المواجهه ما قدرت عليها ..>> ما اعرف حيا او جبن مني .. المهم ما خذيت عشر دقايق واللا هو داخل علي ويلمني هذا مقلب مسويه فيني رفيجي ووو المشكله ويحلف وانا كنت ابكي كني ياهل بصوت عااااالي بكاء هيستيري والله ضااايقه منه وتعبانه من كذبه طيب مقلب من رفيجك حتى بالاتصالات لما ارسلو لك رقم الفندق ما مسحت رقمهم هني قعد يبكي لا تخليني بمووت من دونج هذا مقلب لا يهدم حياتنا ووو المهم رضيت لاني غبيه خفت افقده شفتو اني غبيه؟ كنت افكر بولدي لا يضيع وكنت اتمنى اسمع منه انه اخطأ وان هذي نزوه ع الاقل بعرف انهناوي يشتغل على نفسه عشان يتصلح ويبتدي يواضب ع الصلاه ما يقعد يصلي عندي بالبيت ويجمع الصلوات وما ادري شنو بس حضرته كان مصر ان هذا رفيجه والسالفه كلها مقلب بمقلب تعبت بنام الحين لاني مواصله من امس وبخبركم بباقي قصتي باجر اشوفكم على خير وامانتكم دعوه بظهر الغيب ونصاااايحكم تراني بأمس الحاجه لها

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Upppppp

----------


## علـآآآيه

الحين بدال ما يصرف عليج ... تصرفين انتي عليه !!

مابي اغثج .. لكن ماقول غير ربي يسخره لج
ويهديه .. وتسعدين بحياتج وياه =]

----------


## حرم الكتبي ™

حياااااااتي ريييلج ياااااااااااااااهل 

وليش تودينه عل انج تصرفين على عمرج !!!

----------


## الملاك الحالم

الله يكون في عونج 

وربي ما تستاهلين اللي يصير معاج

----------


## قصة

كتبت لج رد اشطوله واله بس انمسح الغالية 
زبدة ردي انج اتهددين ريلج بالطلاق أولا
إذغ ما فاد هدديه انج اتكلمين حد من اهله واخوانه الكبار
وإذا ما فاد هدديه بأهلج،
وإذا ما فاد كلمي حد من أهلج فعلا 
لا اتخلينه يستخدم سلاح الأطفال ضدج، كوني أشطر وقولي له انج تبين الطلاق وانج ما بتسوين له مشكلة على العيال، قولي له انج بتخلينهم عنده وإذا ما يباهم قولي له انا قادرة اتحمل مسؤوليتهم،

ريلج ما يقدر يستغني عن والأسباب كثيرة، ممكن يحبج، ممكن معتمد عليج، ممكن لأنه ما بيحصل وحدة مثلج تصبر عليه وعلى أرفه، وممكن لأنه اتكالي وممكن أسباب ثانية والله أعلم أي فيهم الصح، المهم حاولي اتحسسينه ان العيال ما بيكون عائق لطلاقكم (مو صدق طبعا مرد تهديد) وقولي له عيش حياتك مثل ما تبا وانا خليني اعيش حياتي بدون خيانة،
جربي ولا تيأسين، والله ان شالله يفرج همج،

----------


## طفله خجوله

فديييييييييت روحج والله
ماتستاهلين 
وربي يهديييييييه ويرجع لصوابه ان شاءالله

----------


## Hno0odah

ما اعرف شو اقولج غير ربي يفرج همج 
والله يسر امورج

----------


## الر23ميثية

الله يهديه ياربي

----------


## وهج الإمارات

الغاليه .. انا مستغربه كيف ترضين عليه بهالسرعه وانتي ادرى الناس انها بيعيد الكره ..

الغاليه هو مستهين فيج ويسوي الي يباه لنه يعرف انج بترضين عليه .. الغاليه هالنوع من الخيانات ما يباله استسلام ورضى بسهوله .. لازم تعرفينه منو انتي ومنو هو يوم وصل لهالمستوى ..

الغاليه .. العلاقات والخيانات الحسدي بتضركم مع الوقت .. شو دراج رقد مع كم وحده .. شو دراج هالوحده شو فيها من امراض .. الغاليه خافي على عمرج وعلى ولدج دامه هو مب مهتم ..

الغاليه انا ما ابا ازيدج هم على همج .. بس الندم ما بيفيدج عقب .. الغلط الي ملاحظه انج تسوينه انج ترضين بسرعه .. خليه يحلف عالقران لو هو صادق بالكلام الي يقوله .. عاد لو جذب وحلف ربج كريم وبيرد لج حقج عاجلا وغير آجلا ..

والله منقهرة عشانج .. والله ييسر امورج اختي .. والله يهونها عليج

----------


## alashe

سلام عليج 

الله يهدي ويسهل عليج 

اختي رجال كلاب همم الليل و تبلية طلاباتهم كوني اسد لا تسكتين عن حقج 

الله يعينج

----------


## شوشو2006

الله يسامحكن ياحريم الحين ودرتن المشكلة الاساسية ورحتن لثانية الحرمة تبا حل للخيانة وانتن تتكلمن عن مصروف ما مصروف هذي سهلة بالنسبة لها وممكن تنحل 

بس الاساس اهية الخيانه اختي الطريقة الوحيدة الي ممكن تسوينها الحين مثل ماتفضلن البنات وقالن ماشي غير 
الجد والتهديد لاترضين بسهولة وقوليله انج بتروحين عند اهلج وانه مامنه فايدة في اصلاحك ( مجرد تهديد ) وشوفي 

ردة فعله بس انتي ادرى في ريلج بعض الريايل عنييدين وبعضهم مسالم بس لاتفتحين له المجال ايسويبج اكثر من جية
طنشيه وحسسية انج مب لعبة في ايدينه .

----------


## * متوآضعه *

لمتى يغلط وانتي تسكتين وترضين لعل وعسى ينصلح حاله 

لله يهديه !!!

عادي هو جالس يتماد لانه يدري مرتي لو درت بتزعل اشوي وبترضى !!! وهذا اكبر غلط

حطي حد للموضوع خلاصصصصصصصصصصص

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

صيحتيني والله

ماشالله عليج صبوره صراحه 

بس طيبج خلاه يتمادى وبيتمادى ولو كنتي ملكة جمال

امممم

مادري صراحه بس مثل هالانسان مايتعاشر والخوف من هالامراض الحين وانتي بنت ناس وهو شخص مايخاف ربه

المفروض تفاتحين امه وهي من كلامج انسانه طيبه يعني ماظن ام ترضى على ولدها هالسوالف والخربطان

وانصحج لو ما اعتدل من نصيحة امه اللي هي اغلا من روحه اتركيه وربي يعوضج خير

عيشي كريمه بيت اهلج ولا مهانه مع زوج خائن مايحترمج ولا يقدرج

ربي يسهل عليج ويجبر كسرج حبيبتي

----------


## مشوطه

كل شيء وله الاجر من رب العالمين ربها اللي يابها لدنيا وهو اللي بيوقف معاها واختبار من رب العالمين وغيري من شخصيتج انتي حلوه خارجيا وداخليا اختي وشو تبين بريال حارمنج الصحه وطوله البال اشترى راحتج الغاليه قبل لا اييب لج الامراض وتروحين من الدنيا وتاركه ولدج 1000 بداله اكيد يتمونونج استهدي بالله واذكري ربج وخلج قويه ولا تواجهينه لان ما ينفع معاه توكلي بيت اهلج واطلبي ورقتج من خلال المسج واغلقى فونج وخليه اييب اهله وواجهيه جدامهم عشتي ملكه وبتعيشين ملكه ان شاء الله وشو ما كان يا بنات لا تسبون ريلها اما هي كيفها والله ييسر امورج يا اختي

----------


## بنت قطر999

صباح الخير خواتي مشكووووووورين فديتكم ع ردودكم قريتها واحد واحد وصج يااات وااايدمتأخره لان موضوعي واااايد تطور وانا في غيبوبه كل مره اسكت واسامح واجرح واداوي لا ام ولا اخت يدرون باللي يصير فيني حالتي حاله ضعفت وايد وذبلت وصرت انسانه كئيبه ما عاد عرفت الفرح امم عنده اخت كبري تقريبا كنت دايم اشكي لها عن اخوها واللي يصير معاي مسكينه كانت تحاول تلمح له وتوصيه علي بس طبعا ما تقدر تقوله بصريح العباره تخاف علي انه مثلا ياخذها من مبدا اني افشي الاسرار الزوجيه وهو دايم يوصيني ع المشاكل انها ما تطلع لبرا..
المهم مرت فتره هدوء بينا كان من خلالها وايد يحن علي ع اساس اترك حبوب المانع يبي اخ او اخت لولدنا وانا كنت ارفض لاني ماشفته منصلح حاله ووعدني انه تغير وانه خلاص تاب ويبي يربي عياله ما يبي يكون فترة السن كبيره بينه وبينهم وبعد ضغط ومشاكل كبيره منه وافقت وتركتها بعد 10 شهور وتم الحمل بعد 4 شهور فرحت من فرحته صار جنه ياهل مستانس وما يخلي بخاطري شيء المهم بعد شهر من حملي قالي انه بيسافر ......مع ربعه اسبوع وبيرجع ويبي مني اسلفه فلوس ما عنده مع انه عنده بس يخاف يقصره شيء وع قولته هم اللي حاجزين له ومصرين ياخذونه محمول ومكفول واكتشفت انه كذب بكذب هو اللي وده يروح المهم السفر ع اساس انه اخر الشهر واحنا بنص الشهر وكان يوم خميس وصلني لبيت اهلي انا وولدي وخدامتي وبعد ما وصلت دز ي مسج انه بيروح يوصل للحسا وبيرجع يوم اللسبت قالي ببيت اهلج لين ارجع انا هنا قلبي عورني حسيت السالفه موب خاليه كلمته ورد علي قال ان رفيجه يبي يشتري تواير للسيارات وانه ارخص هناك المهم كلام ما اقتنعت فيه كلللش وكان هو بيسافر يعني بيسافر وما عليه مني آآآه حرررني امم عاد انا سكرت منه واتصلت ع الخطوط القطريه وشفت متى طيارات دوله خليجيه انتو كلكم تعرفونها بالفساد خصوصا اجازة الاسبوع عاد شوفو يوم خذيت وقتها خليته واتصلت عليه بنفس وقت اقلاعها وكانت الصددددددددمه جواله اعطاني مغلق آآآه يا قلبي تميت اتصل ماشي فايده ارسلت له مسج ما وصله قلت بيبين عندي لما يستلمه وبعد ما كلمت الخطوط الجويه تأكدت متى توصل وفعلا تم التسليم في نفس الوقت ع طول اتصلي قال خير؟ ترا جوالي ماكان فيه شحن وتوني شاحنه قلت انت وين قال تونا داخلين الحسا للحين يكذب عطيته كم كلمه انه كذاب وانهرايح لل.. قال انتي موسوسه وتطلعين علي سوالف ومن هالكلام وكان يتسسب عشان يقفل جواله وياخذ راحته سكر بويهي ولاعاد عرفت عنه شيء بس انا كنت منتظرته واهلي ما يدرون عن اي شيء
رجعت السبت للبيت وع فكره تراني ساكنه مع اهله بس سكن شبه مستقل اخوانه اهله ما يداااانونه وبينهم مشااكل وايد واهمها انه طايش..
المهم رجعت رتبت غرفتي وجبت لي منسقه بمبلغ وقدره عشان تزيين الغرفه وشموع وحركات وزينات وتميت انتظره لييييين رجع وكانت طيارته ع الساعه 9 تقريبا اتصله للحين مسكر المهم بعد ما وصل كلمني وقال انه جاي بالطريق وصوت شباب معاه وكنت طالبه له عش من فندق كبير وكنت وايد متكلفه مكياج وشعر وملابس للعلم بكره عندي دوام وهو بينام وولدي ما بغى ينام وانا كاشخه له حدددي وانتظره ( كان قصدي اترس عينه لان مثل شوفتكم شكله يبي حد متفرغ له 24 ساعه) نطرته ونطرته واتصل عليه ويقولي شوي شوي انا مع الشباب ومستحي اخليهم تدرون متى دخل علي ؟ والله انها الساعه 3 الفجر عاد بكره دوامي دخل تفاجأ من شكل الغرفه بس قال حسافه العشى برد وتفاجأ من شكلي انا تضايقت والعبره خنقتني من تطنيشه وعدم اهتمامه تم يستسمح مني ويحبني ع راسي بس بعد شنو قالي غيبي بكره عشان خاطري وافقت وتراه اول مره يطلب مني هالشيء مايبغيني اغيب يخاف ع راتبي وترقياتي المهم غبت وراح اليوم مثله مثل غيره والصدمه جاتني الخميس اللي بعده بالضبط

----------


## الآسطورهـ

فديتج والله 

الله ييسر لج امورج ويهدي ريلج ان شاء الله 

وربي يكتب لج فرحة جريبة بعد اللي عشتيه مع ريلج

----------


## بنت قطر999

تخيلو شو قالي من يوم الاربعاء حبيبتي رفيجي عازمني على عرسه في الحسا بكره انا هنا بغيت امووت من الغصه انا احبه ليش يسوي فيني جذي؟؟ انا في شنو مقصره عليه حتى ولدددده ولا يدري عن مصروفه بالاحرىما يرضى وعشان ما اظلمه كان احيانا يجيب له حليب بس بعد يقعد يهاوش يقول ولدي يستهلك حليب وايد افففف كنت اتضايق كله ولا هالياهل ما يشرب اللا حليب وبعد حاسده اهلي ولله الحمد خيرهم وااايد واهله بعد فماله داعي هالكلام وطبعا ما يعرف شيء اسمه حلاق للياهل يقول عطيني اياه انا بحلقه تخيلو بس انا اوديه مع دريول اهلي دايما لان ابوه يقول توه ياهل ع الحلاق وهو ما شاءالله عليه مستحيل يمر اسبوع ما حلق وتزكرت بس ولدي توه صغير المهم هذا موب موضوعنا وصنا ليوم السفر ع قولته معزوم لعرس رفيجه وانا قبلخذيت رقم عضويته من بطاقته اللي فبوكه عضويته بالطيران عشان اقدر اسأل ع كيفي عنه المهم سافر وعلى طول كلمت الطيران قالو ايه رقم عضويته موجود ع الطياره حاجو جنب ربعه فلان وفلان رجع لنفس الدوله الخليجيه اللي كان فيها الاسبوع اللي فات شكل اجوائا جازت له عاد هنا انا انهرت تعبت يوم الخميس وتنومت بالمستشفى والسبب نفسي 100% بس محد يعرف كلش لين هذي اللحظه امي ابوي وايد خافو علي ومصدقين انه مسافر يحضر عرس رفيجه المهم رجع مع طلعتي كان يوم الجمعه الظهر امي تبيني ارجع للبيت عشان اريح شوي خصوصا اني ماذقت ولااااااا شيء من يوم سافر المحروس رجع الحبيب وانا كنت عااارفه بالضبط متى طيارته لان الخطوط عطوني تفاصيل عنه خصوصا اني اعطيتهم رقم عضويته رجعت للبيت واخذني من بيت اهلي على طريقه من المطار وانا ساكته ع اساس نتفاهم في البيت بس هو كان خايف علي بعد مادرى اني تعبت اول ما دخلنا الغرفه على طول التفت عليه قلت له ابو فلان انت وين سافرت؟استغررررب تم يطالعني قال انتي تدرين اني كنت بالعرس سكت قلت وين نمت ؟ قال بمزرعة رفيجي قلت شخبار اعرس قال حلو والسامري يجنن هههههه للحينه ممشي الدور ومصدق عمره اني مصدقته .. انفجرت ع طول اصرخ عليه انت كذاب انت كنت ب......... انت مسافر هناك عشان الدمار؟؟ انت ناقص؟؟ امبونك طايح بالسوالف الشينه بعد تبي تكمل علي انا موب ناقصه ووو اخترع قال انتي ظالمتني وانتي وانتي قلت لا تطيح اكثر من عيني انت ومعك فلان وفلان الخطوط الجويه قالو لي عنك كللل شيء انا موب مغفله بتقص علي بسوالف بسيطه امشيها بمزاجي لكن سفر ما سفر وخرابيط كباار لا عاد ما اسمح لك انت بنت عرب وحشيم ماضريتك بشيء عشان تسوي فيني جذي انا ما الوم اهلك كل يوم تشتكي منهم وتستعطفني واصدقك بس الحين خلاص طفح عندي الكيل وتميت اصيح قعد يضحك منصدم من المععلومات اللي عندي وكيف اني عرفت كلل شيء بالاحرى انحررج من موقفه لان موقفه يفشلللل شوي وبكمل

----------


## دلوعة عيمان

انا بقولج شيء انتي غلطاااااااااااااااااااااانه عوديه انه هو مسول عندج وشو سلف وتردين له البيزات وهو اصلا لو ريال مابيقبل ياخذهم ياخذهم من اهنيه ويعطيهم البنات انتي يالسه اشجعينه ع هالشيء خليه يحس بالمسؤوليه وانه هو ملزوم فيكم 
ولا تواجهينه عن المكالمات انتي اشغليه بمشاويركم ومصاريفكم وقفي اصرف ع نفسج من فلوسج خليه هو ملزوم لانه شرعا هو الي ملزوم فيج وف عيالج 
وارقام اشقق بلغي عليها 
خليه يتورط شوي ويتادب الريايل لازم يتادبون لا تقولين فضيحه خل يفتضح شوي

----------


## أم عزه

اللي مثل ريلج مخرب عليه وقت الفراغ ،، ما عنده شي أحسن يسويه ،، لازم يدور له هوايه هالريال ويشغل عمره فيها ،، ولازم انتي تحاولين تملين عليه وقته وما تعطينه فرصه يتنصخ ،، ونفس الشي بيزاته ،، لا تخلينله بيزه في مخباه عشان يلعبها ،، والله حد من الرياييل ما يبالهم الا جيه ،، خصوصا اللي ايونج مثل اليهال طايشين وتفكيرهم صغير ومب قد المسؤوليه ،، عقي كل المسؤوليات عليه بالتدريج لين ما يتعود ،،

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم انقلب بعد الضحك لصراخ وانت شو يخصج تسألين عن ربعي وتاخذين اساميهم بعد شو تبين فيهم وانتي ما تستحين ؟ والله لا تحديني اخبر ابوج واخوانج انج تسألين عن الرياييل وانتي ماتعرفين السنع قعدت اصيييح من الخاطر يالنصاب كيف بتقلبها علي الموظف هو على طول قال اسمائهم وانا مايخصني اللا فيك انت ومن هالكلام اجيه يمين يجيني يسااار لين حسين راسي بينفجر من الصراخ والصياح وموب ماكله شيء اغمى علي لان صار لي كم يوم حتى الماي مادخل جوفي خاف علي وتم ينتفض وهذا اللي حسيته لين دخلت امه علينا من صراخه كان ينادي حد عشان يساعدوني المهم قعدت بصعوبه وانا احس الدنيا كلللها تلف فيني قلت له ودني بيت ابوي تعبانه هو في البدايه خاف اني ما ارجع بس انا موب في موقف اني اناقش وداني لاهلي وقبل ما انزل مسك يدي قال انتظري خي الشغاله تنزل هي والولد بقولج شي ولات تنسون حزتها كنت حامل وبعد مانزلو قالي فلانه انا ما اقدر اعيش بدونج لا تتهورين وتحكمين علي بااعدام ما رديت عليه وويهي صج صج مبين عليه المرض والهم والتعب دخلت على اهلي ووايد خافو علي اصرو اني اروح مستشفى والله ثم والله محد يعرف منهم بأي شيء كنت اخاف انه يطيح من عينهم خصوصا ان خواتي متزوجين رياييل فيهم خير ريايي بمعنى الكلمه ..ما حبيت ابين لاهلي اني مهمومه واهمهم علي خصوصا ان وراهم سفر لابوي علاج بالخارج فالوضع ببيت ابوي كلللش ما يسمح بنات اعذروني بروح عند عيالي يبكون وبرجع لكم بعدين بكمل قصتي بس تراني انتظر ردودكم ولا تنسوني من دعائكم

----------


## Miss_Patchi

اول شي خليج انتي نمبر ون يعني اهتمي بعمرج 
ثانيا بالبيبي 

و ثالثا هو 

رابعا حبوبة شي البوصلة الشخصية حق ناعمة الهاشمي , جربي و شوفي نمطج و نمط ريلج من اي نوع عشان تعرفين تتعاملين و ياه

و خامسا لازم اعودينه من قبل انه يصرف عليج حتى لو كنتي شيخة

----------


## كلي هيبه

فديتج الغلا..

ماعرف شقوولج غير ربي يهدي ريلج و ان شاء الله
يتوووووب و يغدي ريال....

وربي يهون عليج ويصبرج على بلواج....

----------


## جرح وحداوي

تاابععت قصتج السموحة مابي ازيدج بس لازم تعرفيين انتي السبب بكل اللي يصيير او مو انتي السبب انتي اللي اتخليينه يتمادى اختي لازم تاخذيين قراار رغم اللي يصيير حوولج شليي بنفسج ورووحي بيت اهلج وقوليله انج ماراح ترجعين وتبين الطلااق خذي قراار وانا مااقولج جيه بمعنى اطلقى ابيج بس اتخوفيينه وتبينيلة انه هذا آخر حل عشاان مايتهااون وحتى لوزعلتي ورحتي بيت اهلج من غير الطلااق بيطنش لانه متاكد فترة وبترجعيين خذي قراار صدقيني ريلج خلاص ماعاد يفيده اللالي الرومنسية وهلكلاام والسياية عدا هاي المرحلة انتي خذي قراار والله بيهدييه ان شاء الله 
اللهم سخر زوجها لها ياارب 
ان شاء الله بكوون متاابعة لج

----------


## نهر الحياه

يالله قصتج ترى مكررة فكثير من العائلات

قريت منها وشولن نجحوا ف حياتهم واللي طلقت 

والله الله يعينج حاسة فيج 

اشوف هالشي ف ربعي واهلي 

الله يوفقج ويعوضج عن سنوات الحرمان لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

كملي

----------


## *همس*

ربي يسخرلج ريلج ويهديه يااااااارب

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

الغاليه اكبر خطأ المواجهه ,, وانتي تواجهينه بكل شي ,,

نصيحتي لج ادخلي اليوتيوب واكتبي برنامج لون حياتك الخيانه الزوجيه ..

وبتحصلين وايد حلقات عن هالموضوع وان شاء الله تستفيدين منه ..


الله يهدي ريلج ويسخره لج يارب العالمين ..

----------


## ندى الاماراتية

والله انا لو مكانه ما اسكت وافضحه عند اهله واهلي وخليه يطيح من عيونهم شو يعني .. هذا كله قعد ياخذ من صحتج وجسمج .. وعيالج ما بيصير عليهم شي صدقيني روحي بيت اهلج وروحي المحكمة واطلبي الطلاق صدقيني ما يستاهل تعيشين وياه اكثر عن جيه بعد كل الفرص الي عطيتيه 

الله يعينج

----------


## moon girl

اول شي لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااازم توقفينه عند حده 
تخلينه يصرف على البيت ولعيال والخدامه وبعد عليج 
ولازم تفهمينه انج انتي مب لعبه ف ايده وانج ترومين توقفينه عند حده قوليله عندج ابو اخوان عموم وانج مب مقطوعه من شيره 
بس اهم شي لازم يصرف عليكم حتى لو انتي عندج ملاييين الدنيا 

وعن الخيانه فديتج لازم توقفينه هدديه انج بتسيرين بيت ابوج او اكسري ظهره من الطلبات ومادامه يسير فنادق قوليله ابيك تغيرلي جو وتحجزلي ف المكان لفلاني غيري مب احسن عني يستانس وانا ايلس ف البيت هاتيله بهاي الطريقه مب انه هو يخونج ف الفنادق

----------


## الآسطورهـ

الله يهديه

----------


## صمتوهـ

مرحبـآ السـآع اختيييه 


شوفي انتيَ زوجه مثآليـ’ه بنظري 
ولـآ آي زوجه ترضى تقعد مع زوجها هالمده وهو جي .. 
ريلج يحبج ويموت فيج بس هو اللي مخربينه ربعه وشغله ووقت فرراغه .. 
انتي ما تقصرين فيه من خلال موافقج والله انج راعيه واجب واصوول ..
انا بعد ما تخلصين سالفتج انا ا نشاء الله بصف لج خطوات عسى تفيييدج يا رب .. 

^^

----------


## **أم غزلان**

ها ريلج يباله حد يأدبه 

قوليله انا بنت ناس تحشمني وتعزني غصب عنك واذا مب عايبنك ردني بيت اهلي واذا ماودرت هالطبع بدخل اهلي في الموضوع وانته بكيفك لاني صبرت عليك وايد

----------


## من غرامك

لج اجر ع كل الصبر اللي صبرتيه فديتج

غيري حياتج وصدقيني رح ترتاحين 

كوني وايد حازمه وياه

روحي بيت اهلج فتره واقدي وياهم 

خليه يحس بحياته بدونج يمكن يحس ع نفسه شوي

روحي الصالون غيري ستايلج عشان تتغير نفسيتج

تمشي ويا اهلج او ربيعاتج

لا تفكرين فيه دامه انسان خاين

خليه يشوف الفرق 

يباله قرصه عشان يتعلم

----------


## خليدة

الله يهدي ريلج ويسخره لج يارب العالمين ..

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

الغالية دشي اليوتوب واكتبي.....برنامج لون حياتك.....الخيانة الزوجية...وان شاء الله بتستفيدين..

بس قبل كل شي......الجئ لرب العالمين....قومي الليل وادعيله بالهدايه...استغفر ي ربج....وادعي انه يرده لج خاضع ومذلول....وانه يسخره لج......ولاتنسين الصدقه....
وكلي امرج لرب العالمين...شليه فتره من تفكيرج....وخلي قلبج وعقلج متعلقين برب العالمين...........واتذكري كم الاجر اللي بتنالينه على صبرج عليه.....وبتدور الايام وانا عندي يقين انه بيتغير...وبتذكرين كلامي....
علاجج عند رب العالمين..القيام+الدعا+الاستغفار+الصدقه....

----------


## أم عنوده

الله يكون في عونج .. اختي ..... 
ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## نجمة الفجيرة

الله يصبرج يارب ويفرج همج
والله يهدي ريلج ويسخره لج ولعيالج

----------


## كلي برآءه

فديتج والله 
ربي يعطيج العافيه ع الصبر الجمييل اللي صبرتيه 


والصرآحه احس كذبآت الريآآييل متشابهه خخخخ
كلهم يخلون ع ربعهم .. 

الله يهدييهم 

والله قهر يوم الصحه تروووح والسبه ريآآل .. 
ويوم يحس انه خلاآص الحرمه بتروح من ايده 
يقول احبج ومآ اروم ع بعدج 
ما فكر فيهآ قبل وقت المغآزل 
لانه يعرف محد بيتحمله غيرج

----------


## الله يحفظهم

حبيبتي 
انتي الغلطانه انج عطيتيه الامان ...وسكتي عن امور ما تنسكت عنها ..بمجرد كلمه من ريلج وبوسه وحضن ..سامحتيه وعديتي الامر ..بس لانج تحبينه وما مقصر عليج بشي 
حبيبتي ..كل شي ينسكت عنه ..الا الحرااااااااااااام والزنى والعياذ بالله ...وريلج الخيانه تسرى بدمه ..
ولا يستحي من رب العباااااد ..ولا محترم زوجه وفيه ومخلصه ومحافظه على سمعته ..ولا مقصره عليه بشي 
لكن اكبرغلط ..انج سامحتيه من اول مره ..ولا وقفتيه عن حدوده ..ووضحتي له موقفج بكل جديه ..وانج انسانه ما ترضين بالحرام والخيانه في المعاشره ..وان مثل ما حبيتي ترومين تكرهين ..وتبيعينه بالرخيص ..وتفرينه ورى ظهرج ..ولو كان هالانسان غالي عندج 
وبيت ابوج راح يسدج ..
لكن انتي حبيبتي ..فكرتي بقلبج وعاطفتج ..ودستي على كرامتج ..ومن اجل انسان ..بالحقيقه ما احترم العشره والوفا والاخلاص والاعيال من بينكم 
تحركي يا الغاليه ..ترى السكوت عن الحق ..شيطان اخرس ...واذا طال الوقت ..ريلج راح يتمادى للاكثر ..وراح يسرى الحرام في دمه للاكثر ..عقب صعبه تغيرينه للافضل ..
لا تقولين هذا زوجي وابو اعيالي ..وانا ما ارضى اني افضحه ..واخبر اهلي ..لاااااااا يا الغاليه ..تكلمي وخبري اخوانج ..عسب يتفاهمون وياه ..ويعرف حدوده ,,وان وراج ظهر ..راح ياخذون حقج ..ولكن هالشي بين ريلج واخوانج فقط ..من دون حد يعرف غيرهم ..لان سكوتج من البدايه خله ريلج ما يحترمج ولا يقدرج 
الله ييسر امرج ويحفظج يا الغاليه

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

الله يهديه ويصلح حاله يارب ... 


ديري بالج على عمرج .... ولا تخلينه كل حياتج ,,, بل جزء صغير من حياتج

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا بنات فدددددددددددديتكم ع هالردود اللي صج اثلجت صدري والله ثم والله اني محتاجه لمثل هالردود عشان ع الاقل اقدر اتخذ قراراتي

و ع فكره تراني قريت ردودكم واحد واحد

المهم بنات نزلنت لبيت اهلي وكانو متضايقين يبوني اروح للمستشفى اذا موب عشاني عشان الياهل اللي ببطني وانا رااافضه بس ابي انام تخيلوه المضحكالمبكي فنفس الوقت اني نمت بالصاله وسط ازعاج الناس الداخله والطالعه كانو جايين يسلمون ع ابوي لان سفرته فربت 4 ايام وبيسافر مع امي للخارج وكان محترق جوفي اهلي كلهم بيسافرون انا بتم هني محترق قلبي ع ابوي ومن صوب ثاني ع زوج ماهمه اللا وناسته وخياناته
نمت عند اهلي وماحسيت بنفس اللا الفجر قعدت لقيت نفسي بالصاله وامي نايمه عندي وجوالي عالسايلنت وفيه 14 مكالمه و6 مسجات كلها منه اخترعت وبعد ما قريتها ضحكت كان خايف اني ما ارجع له كلها يترجاني ويتعذر ومن هالكلام رحت توضيت وصليت وقعدت امي ع حركة الباب وقتحت لي تحقيق تبي تعرف شو صاير لي وشو وصلني لهلمرحله وان وزني واااايد نازل وريهي ذاابل في البدايه ما قدرت اقولها وبعدين انفجرت ابكي
ماعاد قدرت اتحمل الضغط لان اللي فيني مكفيني بس ما ابغي اقولها لان وراها سفر وما ابي اشغل بالها قلت لها خايفه على ابوي ومحد حاس فيني وانتو اهملتةني هالفتره الحمل واايد متعبني وولد مغربلني والدوام وضغوطاته وانا وانا ,,الخ يعني بينت لها ان المشاكل بسيطه واني بس حساسه فديتها قعدت تواسيني وتشجعني وتعطيني امثله خواتي اختي اللي اصغر صابره واللي اكبر بعد صابره وانا اقوى منهم لاني حامل ولازم اصبر ومرض ابوي اختبار وكلاام واايد وانا كل شوي اسرح والله اني اقول بقلبي آآه يمه ليتج بس تعرفين بنتج ايش فيها واللي قهرني انها قاعده تمدح ريلي وتطلعه البطل الهمام اللي ما فيه مثله وقالت انه اتصل عليها عشان يتطمن علي وانه وااايد خايف علي (الحقير كان يبي يجيس النبض) المهم تعشيت او ما ادري تريقت كليت بشراهه عمري ما كليت مثلها واول ما خلصت اكل نفسي قلبت علي والله يعزكم رجعت كلللل شيء كليته ما بتصدقوني لو قلت لكم لاني تذكرته والله اني ما ابالغ
المهم كلمته ع الجوال وتم يتفداني ويتأسف ع كل شيء وان احنا لازم نفتح صفحه يديده وانه ما بيقدر يعيش بدوني قالي اطلعي لي من الباب الكبير بعطيج شيء طبعا احنا صرنا ع اليوم الثاني وهو مواصل من امس وانا ما داومت ارسلت له الشغاله بولدي لانه يبي يسلم عليه وانا مالي خلق اطلع له عطا شغالتي كيس من سيد جنيد للعطور واتذكروه عدل لان له سالفه ثانيه كان العطر اسمه عطر داليا اكيد تذكرتوه هالعطر معروف بس بسبب هوقف وصخ صارلي معاه كرهت ريحته لو شميته احس بلوعه جابته لي الشغاله وكلمته شكرته طبعا هو انسان يموت بالفلوس هالموضوع خالصين منه من زمان بس خطوة انه يجيب لي هالعطر والحين وهو رصيده مفلس هذا تقدم يعني تسلف عشاني؟؟؟ شو هالتطور .. بنات انا جدا دقيقه متى امداه يشتري العطر وهو كل خطواته من نزلني لبيت اهلي لين جاب لي العطر قايلي عليها كلللش ما تعدا منطقتنا اللي احنا اوهله ساكنين فيها المهم خذيت الهديه وحطيتها بكبتي بغرفتي اللي عند اهلي وبعد يومين اخذنا للبيت وانا صرت وايد احسن من قبل قالي فلانه طلبتج قلت لت له آمر واذا اقدر ما بقصر وياك وانت تعرفني قال ابيج تسلفيني 5 آلاف انا بسافر لمصر مع ربعي واخاف اتفشل ما عندي او تقصرني الفلوس في البدايه رفضت قلت له اني للحين شايله بقلبي عليه من سالفة العرس اللي قص علي فيها وتم هو منصدم انتي قلبج اسود وتسلين بخاطرج وانتي وانتي
المهم وافقت بتقولون غبيه لا بس انا من زمان معشمته بهالمبلغ قدام تصير السالفه وما ابي ارجع بكلامي عطيته الفلوس وع طول حجز وسافرامم مكالماته لي بالقطاره وانا كله اللي اتصل فيه ع قولته ما عنده رصيد بالجوال وهناك المكالمات غاليه وانا ما عاد تفرق معاي صرت بس اتطمن انه حي وبخير واسكر وهو جدوله من سافر عكس الناس النهار نوم والليل سهر للنهار المهم انا سويت نفسي لوك جديد حاولت انشغل عنه اهلي سافرو الله يحفظهم وهو سافر بعز حاجتي له بعد سفر اهلي عاد مثل ما قلت لكم انا اشتغلت على نفسي ورتبت مكاني وغيرت بأثاث غرفتي وصبغت شعري وغيرت شويه من نفسيتي ع الاقل اطلع وارد مع اخته هي كانت رفيجتي بقوو وحيل احبها..
المهم كمل هناك اسبوعين بدل اسبوع وفي اليوم اللي مقرر فيه الرجعه تم جواله مقفوووول شوي وبكمل

----------


## انثى بس غير

الله يهديه ويعينج يااارب

----------


## ميميه88

:Frown: 
 :Frown: 
 :Frown: 
لاتعليق كملي
بس لاتقولين على كل هذا صابره عليه؟

----------


## ميميه88

متابعين

----------


## بنت قطر999

انا تكشخت وتمكيجت والعطور والبخور بس طبعا كه بغرفتي لان الجو ما يساعد حتى اني اطلع للصاله اخاف احد ينقد علي محد يدري انا شو مسويه بعمري اللا وحده من خواته تدرون ليه لان ابوي مسافر علاج وكلللج موب عدله اتلبس واتمكيج منقوود بس طبعا زوجي العزيز ما يقدر ويبيني 24 ساعه كاااشخه مكينه موب انسانه ..
المهم انحرجت من اخته لان جواله مغلق وانا كااشخه احراااج لو طنش وما رجع والله فشللله وتخيلو الصدمه فجأه دخل علي في وقت كنت شوي وبصيح من الموقف البايخ كان شكله مبهذل وتعبان من السفر قالي جوالانه ما فيها شحن المهم هو رجع ع الساعه 10 ع طول حطيت له عشاه كالعااااده وايد كنت متكلفه ع عمري اكل شوي ونام ميت من التعب اممم هنا عاد بدت مهمتي اخذت جواله المصري وشحنته هو كان تعبان ما مداه يفكر وين يودي جواله دخل وهو معاه في الشنطه الصغيره حقت الجواز اخذته وبعد ما شحنته شوي بس ع اساس انه يفتح وديته وانتو بكرامه معي للحمام وفتحته وآآآه ياليتني ما فتحته مسجات صيحتني بدل الدموع دم ما بتعرفون مدى الحرقه اللي حسيت بها مدى الالم اللي سببه لي وقفت وكان عندي تحجر بقلبي ما عدت اميز طعم العبره والدموع اللي تنزل ع مكياجي وتسريحتي اللي ما يستاهل هالتعب كله ومدى خيبة الامل اللي صادتني آآآه بشو تبوني ابدا المسجات فيه؟؟
كانت معاه تكرمون ...... ينام معاها ومخزنها باسم ...... الحقير النذل وتبون تشوفون احقر مسج قريته بحياتي كان هو انه كان مرسل لرفيجه وانا اعرفه هالرفيج من جماعتنا وسمعته مش ولا بد وما كنت اعرف انه بيسافر معاه كان كاتب له(فلان وينك؟ اتصلك ماترد) وهذاك رد عليه برساله وصصصصصصصصخه ما اقدر حتى اكتبها مفهومها ( انا مع الحقيره اللي انت نمت وخلصت منها بس باخذ منها مثلك وبجيلك ) اول شيء آسفه ع هالكلام اللي كتبته بس والله في سماه انه كلام وصصخ ما اقدر اوصف لكم رد عليه زوجي ( اوكي يس خلص بس خلص بسرعه انا متملل وقاعد في اللوبي بروحي) المهم لقيته بعدها مرسل مسج حق واحد مخزن اسمه بالجوال التاكسي وكاتب (الله يعطيك العافيه ع هالبنات حتى فلان وكاتب اسم خويه يمدحهم ذوقك عجيب) آآآآه ياحرتي حتى التاكسي ما سلم منهم ..
فتحت باقي المسجات وكان ألمها اخف ع قلبي من هالمسج وكانت من ارقام نفس الدوله الخليجيه اللي قلت لكم عنها حبوشوق وغرام وبعد فيه من ديرتنا كم وحده بس هذولي البنات خزنت ارقامهم عندي وبقولكم شو سويت فيهم ..
فيه مسج من بين هالمسجات شدني تبون تعرفون شو هو؟؟ والله ان دموعي نزلت الحين كانت حقيره من نفس هذيك البلده الخليجيه كاتبه له ( فلان بتروح اليوم لمجمع ....... وهو اكبر مجمع عندهم؟) قال(ايه حبيبتي آمري؟) قالت ( فديتك شوفلي عطر داليا بكم سعره؟) قال (من عيوني) هنا انا عاااد انهرت قفلت الجوال ورجعته مكانه ولقيت زوجي في سابع نومه من التعب والسفر تميت مهمومه واصيح لين باجر قعدت مواصله تسبحت وصليت وقعدت ادعي ربي ما يخرب بيتي وانه يهون علي مصيبتي وافكر بوضعي الللي انا فيه 
بعد ما اصبحنا ع الساعه 8 كلمت دريول اهلي وخليته يجيني ياخذني ابغي اروح لبيت اهلي مع انه فاضي بس ابي آخذ شغله وارجع وانا طالعه من البيت لقيت عمتي بويهي قالت شفيج شكلج ما نمتي وصايحه ابوج فيه شيء؟ قلت لها لا بس انا تعبانه بطني يعورني من الحمل ومن هالكلام قلت بروح لبيت اهلي باخذ لي كم شغله وبرجع وترى فلان ما يدري هو اصلا بيني وبينكم ما يدانيني اطلع حتى لو شبر من البيت اما بيت اهله او اهلي رفيجات وغيره ممنوع وعشان ما اظلمه كان يطلعني بين فتره وفتره لمجمعات وكنا ناكل وايد بالمطاعم اممم المهم رحت لبيت اهلي زخذيت عطر داليا تذكرتوه اكيد خذيت الخريطه بكبرها لانه كان بعلبه كبيره واللي عندها بتعرفه ورجعت للبيت وخليته ع التسريحه ورجعت لفراشي عشان ما يحس اني طلعت من البيت شوي وبرجع

----------


## بنت قطر999

خواتي فديتكم عندي ضيوف ومجبوره اقعد معاهم وبيتعشون عندنا واحتمال كبير يباتون انا بدخل اول ما احصل فرصه ترى للحديث بقيه وانتظروني ترى والله صارت لي احداث اكبر من جذي ومازلت مثابره ادعوووولي وانتظر ردووودك اتمال اما اني ادخل الليله اول بكره الصبح اكمل ابي اشوف ردودكم الجزئيات اللي نزلتها ونصايحكم ودعواتكم لي فديتكم

----------


## LouisVuitton

استغفر الله يزني وانتي بعدج عنده؟! والله لالعن بوخيره ولا اييب منه عيال مب كفو ابو .. والغلط منج 24 ساعه متكشخه والله يخسي

----------


## ميميه88

لاااااااااااااااااااا 
بليز كملي ابا اشوووف لوين وصلتوو
بس غريبه كل مره تزخين تيلفونه وبلاويه وماايتوب يعني حتى رقم سري ماحط

----------


## ميميه88

صح كيييييييييييف صابره علييييه 
؟
والله مايلس اضيع شبابي على واحد مايستاهل

----------


## من غرامك

هذا شوو ما يتووبمن فعايله 

انتي يبالج تأدبينه عدل عشان ما يرد حق فعايله 

لان جي انتي رح تتعبين 

هو مب هامنه شي ابد

خياناته عيني عينك وكل ما تكشفينه يزييييد 

الله يهدييه ياا رب

----------


## نهر الحياه

اه ياقهر بعد تعطيه فلوس عشان تسهلي عليه الفاحشه

لا تقولي انا وعدته ف هالمواقف خلي الوعود لها أهداف أكثر 

من انج توفينها ....

بس مادري ليش احسج بعده تفكيرج غلط اتجاهه لانج بعدج ماتعترفين بغلطج وايد 

خلينا نعرف شو صار عشان مانظلم شخصيتج 

الله يعينج كملي

----------


## داينه

لله يعينك حبيبتي
بس شوفي اول شي لاتعطينه وجه كلميه بس بحدود عشان يحس فيك 
الطلاق لاتفكرين فيه موووووووووووووووووووووووووليه 
ليش ماتفكرين اذا قالك بسافر تسافرين وراه بدون مايدري وتصيدينه وهو بالفندق وتوبخينه عدل جدام الناس بس ها لاتردين له البيت ظلي هناك فتره بس لاتردين عليه وهويفكرك انه بيرجع وبشوفك بس بصير العكس وبيستجن مدري بتقولين عني مينونه بس انا هذي افكاري يمكن بايخه بس تييب مفعول

----------


## Dubai's pearl

الله يعينج و يسخره لج ... فديتج والله ما تستاهلين 

متابعينج حبوبه

----------


## من غرامك

لا تعطيينه فلووووس 

><

----------


## m.dxb88

الله يعينج اختي 
واحههي 
ولا دخلي حد من هلج وواجههي ولاتخلينه جي ابد ومن راي ماتصرفين ع بيته ولا عياله 
خليه يدفع هو بدل مايدفع لبنات الحرااام

----------


## .pure.

حبيبتي ماعرف شقولج بس تعرفين شو ..

تمي تمدحي نفسج جدامه .. بمعنى قولي سرت السوق ولحقني واحد وماهدني وانا كنت خايفه ... الخ

يعني بينيله انه الشباب يتحرشون فيج بس انتي تشوفينه هو بعيونج ..

مادري أتمنى فهمتي علي ..

انا قصدي تخلينه يغاار عليج بس بهالطريقه ..


ريلج صدق ياااهل ياااهل يااهل

الله يعييينج ..

----------


## كلي هيبه

ربي يهون عليج و يهدي ريلج ياااااارررب..

----------


## شووواقي

بصراحه قمت القهر والله اضرب فيج المثل بصبر
زين شو الي جابرنج على المر ليش صبرتي عليه ماتخافين ييبلج مرض من بنات الهوى 
الريال يحب البنت القويه الي هو يركض وراها هب الي هي تركض وراه وكل شوي تتكشخله 
سمحيلي اختي على رمستي بس والله مارضيتها عليج

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يعينج حببيبتي ويسخرلج امورج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

فديييتج الله يسخر لج ريلج ويهديه لج

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

لا تعليق والله يكون في عونج

----------


## A+k

اول شي الله يعينج ع هالريل..

وثانيا والله لو انا بدالج وريلي اعرف انه يرقد مع بنات..

دقيقة وحدة ماتم عنده ..لو انتحر علشاني..

اهم شي ف هالدنيا..صحتي ..وثانيا عيالي..

والريال..بداله الف.ويلتقع هو مع بناته..

خليه وسيري عند هلج..صدقيني بيندم ع الساعة الي فكر فيها يخونج..

والله يهديه ويصلحه ياااارب..

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

ربي يعينج
ولا يبلي حد برياال مثل هذا 
من المتابعين

----------


## هنوف القلب

كملي حبيبتي .. ولي عودة 

والله يفرج همج .. ويشفي الوالد ويطولل بعمره

----------


## الخفاشه

كملي حبيبتي .. ولي عودة 

والله يفرج همج .. ويشفي الوالد ويطولل بعمره

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

الصراحة أنا مش مستغربة من زوجك عادي ما أكثرهم من صنف زوجك 0000000000000000

بس الأغرب أنت للأسف الشديد أنت فاكرة بصبرك بيتعدل 0000 أذا أكرمت الكريم ملكتة وأن أكرمت اللئيم تمردا

وأسفة أقولك أنت لا تفعلي ثواب بحياتك بل عليك ذنب كبير لأنك تساعدية علي الفساد أكثر بسكوتك علي هذا الفاسق

وتمدية بمالك وكأنك تقولي له روح أفعل المنكر ورجع تلاقيني منتظراك بكل شوق متعدلة ولخدمتك 00000000000

والصراحة مش عارفة ليش ميتة علية ما شايفة شيء فية يسر الخاطر0000 وما قادرة أقولك الله يعينك 00000

لأنه الله ما يرضي بذلك المؤمن القوي خير من المؤمن الضعيف 000000000000000000000000000000

أختي طهري حالك من هذا الدنس والنجاسة الله مو مقصر معك عندك أهل وشهادة ووظيفة وعيال ليش المذلة 0000

ومصدقة عمرك أنه يحبك 00000 لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله

----------


## girl

عورتي قلبي انا مب معرسه عشان اقدر افيدج بس نصيحتي انج توقفينه عند حده و خلي اهله و اهلج يدرون عشان يعرف انه للصبر اخر والله يعينج

----------


## نفات المطر

الله يجازيج على صبرج خير .. والله المفروض يحطج فعيونه ماب ايلس يتمادى ..
والله يشفي الوالد ويطول بعمره ..

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

اما انا عقلي انشل ولساني انربط والله ثم والله هب عارفه شو ارد عليج ما عندي غير الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله  :Frown:  

كمـــلي في انتظار تكلمت القصة  :Frown:

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

الله يهديه ويسخره لج ويتوب عليه من اللي يسويه

----------


## داينه

ننتظرك حياتي

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا حبيباتي انا دشيت عشان اشوف ردودكم واقراها والله فرحت لاني لقيت استجابه منكم خواتي
للاسف ما اقدر انزل جزء الحين بس بحاااول قد ما اقدر انزل شيء الليله انا ما احب اسلوب التشويق ولا شاطره فيه لكن ورب الجلاله انه صارتامور اكبر من جذي وهذي ما عادت تأثر فيني بس صج كنت ابكي وانا اكتب كل جزء من الاجزاء لاني اعيش الموقف نفسه ويرجع لي بذكرياته المريره 

انتظروني عساني ما خلا منكم وانتظر تعليقاتكم..

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

بنت قطر

اسمحيلي برتكب جريمه بريلج صراحه

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

الله يكون بعونج 
بس انتي حاولي تتغيرين من لوكج وتعدلين نفسج 
وتسوين شئ يديد غير الروتين ^^

----------


## يدووه موزه

فديييييييييتج والله
شكلج طيوبه وع نياتج
بس من رايي مافي اي نتيجه ايجابيه من يلستج مع هالريل
غير النكد وعوار القلب >>> شوف وحرق يوف
ربي يعطيج عقد نيتج

----------


## داينه

ياخي صج شوقتينا يللا عاد شوبلاج اكتبي لنا شكلي ليل نهار بدعي على ريلج هذا

----------


## ورد معطر

تدرين شو المشكلة 

معطيته ويه ! 

عادي يقول بينه وبين نفسه بسوي اللي فراسي وحزتها بكلمتين بعرف كيف اراضيها . . سهلة !

يعرف نقاط ضعفج ، وانتي بعد كل هذا ماعرفتيه؟

شي ناس تستاهل التضحية وناس مب كفو 

لان وعودهم وكلامهم مايطابق افعالهم 

ماتدرين شو من امراض بينقلج هالريال على طيشه هذا 

ليش مستحمله كل هالمشقة والخيانات ؟؟

شو ماخذه منه غير الهم والصياح 

الطلاق ابغض الحلال صح ، ولكنه حلال في الأخير ! وممكن يكون حل !

وايدين غيره يتمنون وحدة مثلج

بترياج تكملين . .

----------


## من غرامك

فديتج والله 
ما تهونين علينا تراج 

وانتي غاليه 
قوي عمرج فديتج
لا تزعلين يوم نقولج شي يعور القلب 
ترا ها كله من خوفنا عليج
الله يزيدج صبر 

^__^

اهتمي لصحتج واكلي زييين

----------


## اخت بوحميد

الغلاا
لاتصرفييين عليه عقب بيكل جبدج والله
وقولي له سير دووور لك شغل وانا بقعد فالبيت اربي اعيالي 
لانه متفرق عسبت جي يرمس وملاهيات الحريم والله

الله يسسخره لج

----------


## تسونامي

متابعينج


الله يهديه يارب ويسخره لج

----------


## وردتبسم

لا تعليق والله يكون في عونج

----------


## آم سع ـيد

يآللله ..

مـآشـآء آلله عليج كيف صآبره ...

بنتظر تكملين قصتج كآمله .. وبعدين بتحصلين آلرد آللي يفيدج آن شـآء آلله .. 

متآبعتنج غنآتي ..

وربي ييسر آمورج .. ويحفظج ويحفظ لج عيآلج من كل شر وبآس ...

----------


## فتاة الشارقة

هالانســـــــــان ما يستـــــاهلج ولا يستاهل تضيعين عمرج عليه لاااااااااااااااازم تتخذين قرار سريييييع 
اسمحيلي بس انتي تصبرين وتصبرين حاليا ومتحمله الضيم معاه بس بااااااجر يوم بيستوون خمسه او سته اطفال وابوهم لا يصرف عليهم ولا داري عنهم ولا هاذي عمايله شو بتسوين انتي ما بتمين طول عمرج تشتغلين سنتين عشر سنوات وعقب مردج لبيتج وعيالج شو بتاكلينهم باجر المصاريف تزيد مدارس وما ادري شو انتي فكري في المستقبل مب في الحين بس وانتي بتمرضين من سوالفه وبتكبرين في العمر وعقب هو بيودرج اعتقد اربع سنوات مب شوي كم تبين تصبرين لين ما شاب شعر راسج 
بسسسسسسسسسسس خلاااااااااص 
ما ابغي اكمل زيااااااده عصبت انا

----------


## الكوس المطلي

*


الله يعينج فديتج والله 
كيف تتحملين تعيشين وياها هذا ..؟؟!! 
والله مايستاهلج ... 
الغلط منج .. لانج سكتي عنه اول مره وليش تصرفين ع عمرج !! هذا اكبر غلط >< 
حتى لو تشتغلين هو يصرف عليج وع ولدج وع البيت ... وغصبن عنج لازم يصرف عليج ومب كيفه .. 
بصراحه قصتج صدق تاثر في الواحد الله يعينج عليه والله يهديده يارب ... 

واحسن حل لج انج تسيرين بيت اهلج وقولي له مابرد لحد ماتبطل شغلتك ولو ماسوالج سالفه اطلبي الطلاق صح انه صعبه بس من باب التهديد له ... 

ونتظرج*

----------


## بنت قطر999

رجعت لكم حبايبي خلوني اكمل لكم باقي القصه اللي صارت لي خلال هالاربع سنوات امممم ع فكره قريت كل ردودكم وتعليقاتكم ...ويارب ساعدني.. بحاول اخلص من باقي القصه الليله حاولت ان ضيوفي ينامون عشان اقدر اكتب لكم ههههه تعبت لين لقيت هالفرصه وما اكذب عليكم لو قلت لكم اني وياهم وبالي معاكم كل شوي افتح ع اساس اقرأ بعض ردودكم

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

ماجاني رقاد تصدقين يالسه ادعيلج

----------


## [email protected]@القلب@@H

ياربي والله حرام عليه وين ضميره ما يخاف من ربه 

ليش يسوي جي؟؟؟ المفروض يحمد الله انه رزقه حرمه مثلج وعنده عيال

حبوبه انتي غلطتي يوم كنتي اتصارحينه بأي مسج اتشوفينه حسستيه انه مراقب سو هو التجأ لسفر عشان ياخذ راحته اكثر

الحمدالله ان الله مصبرنج لو انا مكانج ما بثق في اي ريال و حياتي بتكون كابوس بلاطعم


الله يهديه ويصلح حاله ويبعد عنه رفقاء السوء
والله يحنن قلبه عليج وعلى عياله

اترياج اتكملين*

----------


## anjo0od

,,,,,.....,,,,,,.......,,,,,,....,,,,...

----------


## ام شوق07

الله يعطيج على قدت نيتج
الحين بروح اصلي قيام الليل وبدعيلج من كل قلبي
اتريا اخر اخبارج

----------


## همس المشأعر

والله ما ادري شو اقول 

الله يهديه والله يعينج

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

صراحه قصتج غريبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كيف ريلج وهو راعي لعب وحركات وعرف انج تنبشين بفونه مب مسوي رقم سري؟؟؟

وانتي عارفه بلعبه وخياناته وتساعدينه بالفلوس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وابوج تعبان ومسافر ولج نفس تتكشخين لواحد موجود ومب موجود لو واحد كفو نبلعها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الله يعينج هذي حياتج وانتي ابخص فيها بس لكل شئ حدود خااااااااااااااااااااصه عند شئ يغضب ربي لاااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت قطر999

نمت وراه بعد ما حطيت العطر ع التسريحه طبعا ما قدرت انام بس غفت عيني من كثر التفكير حااااولت بس اقعد استغفر لين ع الاقل اقدر انام
المهم قعد من النوم ع الساعه 2 الظهر وانا كنت قاعده من صلاة الظهر قعدته عشان يصلي وكالعاده تنننح وهاوشني وتلحف وانا كنت اتكلم بصوت عالي عن العاده لاني صج صج كنت وااايد متضايقه
خليته والله ما ذقت الغدا ولا طب بحلجي قعدت مع ولدي بغرفه ثانيه لييين قعد بروحه ومر علينا قعد يلعب ولدي شوي وعقب قالي ايش الغدا وما عجبه سي السيد قال اطلبي لي من اي مطعم انا بتسبح وميييت جوع قلت له ان شاءالله وترا العبره طول الوقت بحلجي وذابحتي وهو متفررررغ كان يارويني هدايا شاريها لي ولولدي وللبيبي كانت عاديه نوعا ما بين بجايم وبدلات للعيال المهم دخل تسبح وانا انتظره ع اساس نتكلم بالموضوع بعد ما يتغدا ما بغيت اسد نفسه مثل ما انسدت نفسي والله ما ابالغ لو قلت لكم اني كنت اراعيه حتى بأبسط الامور.. نطرته لين طلع وتغدا وهو كان ملاحظ اني زعلانه يكلمني واجاباتي مختصره ويادوب ع قد السؤال قالي شفيج كنه راكبج جني؟؟ سكت بس عطيته نظره تبين مدى خيبة الامل فيني تم يطالعني وصرخ بويهي انتي تدرين ما احبج تطالعيني جذي وبعدين تأكدتي الحين انه يبي لج دكتور نفسي؟؟ توج ايش زينج البارحه ايش صار فيج في كم ساعه ما ادري .. سكتت ما رديت ولا كأنه يكلمني حقرته انقهر مني وراح يلبس ثيابه حقرته واول ما وصل للتسريحه يبي يمشط شعره تفاجأ من عطر داليا بعده جديد وموب مستخدم مع انه من كم اسبوع ما خذه لي قال اشفيج ما استخدمتيه ما عجبج ؟؟ شوفو الوقاحه قلت لا ريحته خااااايسه تلوع الجبد قال افا ذوقي م عجبج ع الاقل خلي عندج ذوق وجامليني هذا جزاي؟ قلت له والله عاد الناس اذواق وهالمره خابت معك قال ايش بتسوين فيها يقصد العطر قلت بعطيه شغالتي عصصصصب وكان بيمد يده قال انتي ليش تستفزيني ليش تبين تفورين دمي ؟ الحين اخذ لج عطر وتقولين بعطيه الشغاله .. قال انتي لو فيج خير كان تحنيتي عجيت بس انا ما اهمج انا آخر اهتماماتج وانتي وانتي .. آه يا قلبي ما عاد اقدر اتحمل كم اتجريح اللي قاله لي صرخت بويهه قلت انت حقير انصدددم قال شنو؟؟ وقرب مني وفي يده برواز ماخذه من ع الطاوله كان يبي يضربني قال عيدي قلت انت لوفيك خير ما خذيت لي عطر مثل عطر رفيجتك ال..... وقلت جنسيتها هي توصيك تجيبه لها من مجمع ... وتروح تاخذ لي مثلها تشمه فيها وفيني يا حقير انت عارف انا منو؟؟ انا زوجتك وام عيالك ترضاها علي يابو عيالي ترضاها؟؟؟ اعتقد عادي عندك لان انت ورفيجك فلان تجون نفس الحقيره اللي ...... ما عاد عندك تمييز بين الصح والغلط وخييييه منكم قرف الله ينتقم منكم والله والله وتميت اتحسب عليهم طبعا انا كنت اتكلم وانا اصارخ واصيح بصوت عالي وهو منصدددددددم ما توقع اني اعرف كل هالتفاصيل واعرف كلل الحقيقه نزل البرواز وقرب مني يبي يلمني انربط لسانه ما عاد عرف يقول شيء قال تابعوني بكمل الحين

----------


## ريـــــــم

لا حول الله ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم  :Frown: 

الله يأجرج على صبرج ياااا رب ،،

حرااااام عليه والله  :Frown:  

كملي إختي متابعينج ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا اختي فاقده غالي اممم بالنسبه للرقم السري سواه يوم واحد بسسس وعقب تهاوشنا هوشه كبيره وشاله وا عاد سواه ...
انا حلفت ع اقرآن اذا هو حط رقم سري بحط انا بعد بجوالي هنا نقطة ضعفه لانه يغااااار علي موت ويشك فيني بشكل هيستيري ومن النوع اللي ياويلج لو قفلتي باب الغرفه اكيد تسوين شيء موب اوكي.. اممم طبعا كلا يرى الناس بعين طبعه ..
اممم بالنسبه للكشخه والمكياج هذي كانت نصيحه من دكتوره كانت بالاستشارات العائليه كنت متواصله معاها واقولها عن مشاكلي فكانت تقولي ريلج من النوع اللي لازم تتكشخين له يادوب تسدين عينه لان عينه زايغه ومن هالكلام وانا قلت دامني بكشخ له بس بغرفتي فما لي عذر خله يشوف اني ما قصرت معاه بشيء وياليته بين بعيونه شيء من اللي سويته له

----------


## Dubai's pearl

حرام عليه =(

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم انه قعد يحلف كالعاده ان هذاجوال موب له ب هوكان ماخذه من ولد اخوه بس عشان السفر افففففف ياربي مايتوب ماااااايتوب من الكذب مال ولد اخوه ؟؟؟ شلون شلون والحقيره اللي طلبت العطر ووووو وفيه اشياء وايد تدل على انه له مهما حلف لانه كذاااب وانا ما عاد اصدقه خلاص قلت شوف انا الحنى صد ما اتحنيت عشان ابوي بس الله العالم وحده بكثر ما كنت احبك ومشتاقه لك بغيبتك بكثر ما الحين اتمنى اهلي يرجعون باقرب وقت عشان اروح لهم ولا عاد اشوف ويهك اكررررررهك خيبت ظني فيك حسبتك ريال وللاسف انت موب كفو ..
قعد يحاول يبرر ويتأسف ويتكلم صديت عنه دشيت الحمام وهو يترجاني توضيت وطلعت ما حصلته صليت العصر وغرقت من الصياح قلبي محرووووق منه ميييته قهر جوالي تفجر من مسجات الحب والغرام والاعتذار وغيره وانا مطنشه ..
غفيت شوي واللا الباب يندق بخفيف قمت فتحته واللا هذي حماتي الكبيره احبها وتحبني حييل دخلت واخترعت من شكلي كيف كانت عيوني وااارمه من الصياح لمتني وعلى طول صحت بدون اي حرف سكتت ما تكلمت بس سحبتنبي للسرير وتمت تقرا علي وانا ابكي مثل الياااهل آآه تذكرت هاللحظه والله حست بحنان الكون كله منها بعدين فتحت الموضوع معاي شفيج وليش جذي وحرام اللي قاعد يا انه عين وصابتكم هو يحبج ولو ما يحبج ما كلمني يترجاني اتدخل يخاف يفقدج هو ما قالها السالفه بس قال انه اغلط علي واني بروح بيت اهلي قالت شوفي انا ما البي اتدخل في خصوصياتكم هذا شيء بينج وبين ريلج بس بقولج هو ضربج ؟ قلت لها ليته ضربني ولا سوا اللي سواه قالت تعوذي من بليس انا اعرف انج تحبينه مثل ما هو يحبج انتي عطيه فرصه وصدقيني ماشي يضيع عند رب العالمين ياما صبرنا ع رياييلنا وانتي سنعه ومره وفيج خير ومن هالكلام قلت لها انا تعبت منه ما عاد اقدر اكمل معاه اخوج ما يستاهل اللي اسويه معاه المهم اتصلت

----------


## آم سع ـيد

كملي فديتج ..

متآبعينج ..

وربي آييسر آمورج يآرب ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

اكمل كم اتصلت عليه وعلى طول جانا وقعدنا مع بعض تم يتسمح مني قدام اخته بس يتكلم بشكل عام ما دخل بالخصوصيات ع اساس ما يطيح من عينها بس هي شكلها فهمت نوعا ما لانه يكرر انها نزوه وانه يحبني وما يقدر يستغني عني ووو المهم رضيت وانا صج للحين شايله بقلبي عله بس منحررررجه من حماتي حسيتها اسلوب ضغط قوووي علي وانا وااايد استحي والله اني استحي خصوصا من جماعتي بشكل عام..
ع المسا طلعني عازمني ع العشا وبدها وداني وشرالي ساعه على انه يراضيني طافت هالسالفه ع خير ومرت ايام 
امم وبعد هالسالفه دخلنا بموضوع جديد..كنا نتابع التلفزيون وبعدين هو نام وانا اشوف التلفزيون وتلفونه كان ع السايلنت بس شفت شاشته تولع وتطفى عرفت ان فيه اتصال قمت ما قدرت اسيطر ع نفسي من ممكن يكلم هالحزه عاد كانت الساعه 3 الفجر شفت الرقم وكان من دوله خليجه من ؟؟؟ هالحزه؟؟؟ بدوون اي مقدمات اتصلت ع نفس الرقم من جوالي ماعاد فيني صبر انتظر لبكره ورد علي من تتوقعون ؟؟ ولد اخوه ههههههه آخ انقص ويهي بس ع اساس انه ما يعرف رقمي قلت آسفه غلطانه بس خفت لا يقول لريلي وفعلا قاله واليوم الثاني سوالي حفلللله هواش وصراخ وانتي فشلتيني وانتي وانتي ووو اعتذرت وايد بس ماكو فايده ههههه احسن خله يحترق شوي مثلي وتم مبوز يومين لين شرين جوال جديد ورضى ومرت هالسالفه مثل غيرها وانا قلت له لنه هو اللي خلاني اسوي جذي من معاملته لي ما عاد صرت اتطمن له المهم ولانه يعرف اني معذوره عدى السالفه وتراني كنت غلطانه فشلللله اتصل ع الريال ...

المهم بعد كم يوم وصلو اهلي بالسلامه وتعرفون عاد عزايم وذبايح ووو كان يوم خميس وصلني لهم قالي انا بوصل للسعوديه رفيجي يبي له اغراض وبخاويه وباجر برجع خفت لاني ما اصدقه رفضت قال انا بس ابلغج ما اخذ رايج قلت الله يحفظك واصلا فرصه ابي اتم عند اهلي .. بس والله ان جوفي محروووق من داخل لاني عارفه ان مقصده موب السعوديه وبيروح وراه وخصوصا انه يوم خميس..
نزلت عند اهلي وحول جواله طبعا ع اساس ما اكشفه من النغمه وتميت محروووقه وع طووول عرفت انه كذااب حرررني يرد علي بالمسجات بس مايكلم وكنت عارفه ان عنده صوت مايبيني اسمعه يقول ماعندي اللا شباب كذاااب طيب لو صادق ليش مايرد كاهو في الدوحه يرد وعنده صوت شباب ايش اللي اختلف؟؟
المهم سبحان الله شوفو ربي كيف ربي باغي يفضحه قالت لي شغالي ان دوا ولدي نسته في البيت وكان مضاد حيوي مجبور ياخذه بعد ساعه قلت خلاص برجع البيت اخذ الدواء ووصلني اخوي لان الوقت كان متأخر وصلني اخوي ولقيت عمتي وتيمت معاها شوي وطلعت لقسمي باخذ الدواء لقيت الدنيا معفوسه كانت البدلات طالعه من الكبت والحاله حاله عرفت انه رجع للبيت وغير ثيابه وتراه عيب ومنقود عندنا الرجال يلبس بدله اللا لو كان بالخارج يعني للضروره القصوى بس دوله خليجيه وبدله؟؟؟ مال امها داعي ,,,
ههههه حسسني انه مسافر لندن آآآه فديت ابوي من قبل لا اتزوج واحنا نروح لندن وحتى البدلات ما طاحت على جسمه ومن عرست لا سفر ولاهم يحزنون اذا كللش والله كتب دول الخليج.. <<ادري طلعت من الموضوع بس ابي اغير شوي
المهم اخذت الدواء وانا طالعه رجعت بسكر المكيف شفت المفاجأه جواله الثاني ع الطاوله نسااااه وليته ما نساه ..خذيته معاي لان اخوي تحت ينطرني

----------


## آم سع ـيد

آكيد في مجموووعة صدمآت في هآلفون !

آلله يستر !! 

صبرك يآ آيووب ^_^

----------


## ام اماراتية

الله يساعدج ويصبرج بصراحة قصتج وايد مؤلمه ....واثرت فيني ..بس ما اقول غير الله يساعدج.....وما يضيع عند الله حق ....اذا لج حق بتاخذينه ...والله بيسهل عليج ان شاء الله ....
انا بروحي عايشه فهم وزدتي همي بقصتج....بس همي اخف بوااااايد عن همج ...الله يفرج همج وهم كل مهموم يا رب 
اللي يشوف مصيبة غيرة تهون عليه مصيبته......شواللي مصبرنا غير حبنا ووفائنا لازواجنا الله يهديهم ويسخرهم النا يا رب

----------


## moon soon

الله يعينج و يعطيج القوه

----------


## بنت قطر999

نزلت وانا على اعصابي ابي اوصل للبيت بسرعه ابي اشوف شو مخبي لي هالجوال من مفاجآت دخلت البيت وعطيت ولدي الدواء ونام وخواتي كل وحده سرت لبيتها وتميت مع امي وابوي لين نامو وقمت انا بمهامي الخاصه اول شيء فتشت الجوال لقيت فيه بلاوي بس بتواريخ قديمه اللي يهمني الحين هالرساله الاخيره من حقيره بنفس الدوله الخليجيه اللي يتعنون لها هالشباب للي يدورون الخرابيط كانت كاتبه له ( اذا تحبني صج تعالي الليله ويبين اذا انت صج تحبني وما تتسلى) قالها ( بثبت لج الليله) آآآآآآآآآآآآه يالقهر شوفو بنات القهر طيب ليش ما قالو هالكلام بالجوال ليش بالمسجات واللا هي سالفة قراده وعوار قلب ؟؟ والا حظي النحس هو اللي يطيحني ع هالشيء؟؟؟؟ وسالفة ان شغالتي تنسى الدواء هذي لا ع البال ولا ع الخاطر انا منحووووووسه ... آه يا قلبي محترق جوفي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
المهم كانت الساعه 5 الصبح طبعا ما قصرت بالصياح لين الصبح وعقب قلت ستوب خلاااااص ما عاد اقدر راسي بينفجر بنات حاولت وحاولت وحاولت انام بس هههه حامض على بوزي انام بس الم ولدي وهو نايم واصيح ...
اتصلت ع الحرمه هذي.. بس ماردت علي كان الوقت الصبح قلت يمكن نايمه حطيت راسي ع المخده شوي واللا توصلني رساله فزيت فتحت المسج لقيتها تسأل من ؟؟قلت لها ان انا وحده ابي اكلمها ضروري واني عندي شيء لازم تسمعه مني اففف تمت تتمادى شو تبين اكتب بمسج وو ليييين اقنعتها وردت ع اتصالي امم سمعت صوتها حسيتها قويه قعدت اتكلم وياها فهمتها ان هذا ريلي وانه يلعب عليها قعدت تضحك شوفو الوقاحه قالت قصدج انا اللي العب عليه افففف ما احقرها .. والنذل هو والله اللي وصلني لمرحلة اخذ واعطي مع هالاشكال المهم قالت اني كسرت خاطرها افففف حسيت ان موقفي موب شيء واني جدااا ضعيفه بس انا صاحبة الحاجه قلت لها متى آخره شفتيه قالت البارحه تذكرون يوم كان يراسلني بالمسجات كان جنبها قاعد بالسينما قالت اسم الفيلم (قصاصات ورقيه) ووقالت وايد تفاصيل تعووور القلب عن زوجي .. المهم قالت لي انه ازعجها ع الخط الثاني لانه ساكن بفندق الحين قريب منها ع اساس انها بتروح له بس هي غيرت رايها وهو ينتظرها وانه يتصل لها الحين قلت لها تكفين اجمعيني فيه لني قاعده اتصل فيه ويعطيني محول الجهاز قالت انتظري شبكتنا وانا بالغلط تكلمت قلت ما اسمع عدل هو الظاهر سمع صوتي معاها بالخط وسكر الخط في ويهنا وتمينا انا واهي نضحك طبعا كالعاده €>> اختكم في الله تضحك على تبكي موقف بااااايخ انحطيت فيه

الحبيب ولا كأن شيء صاير ولا رد للدوحه ولا شيء وتم هناك لين السبت ولا مسج ولا غيره ارسله مسجات اسبه فيهم ولاااا رد علي بحرف لين يوم السبت

----------


## بنت قطر999

تدرين شو رايج اسكت موب لازم اكمل ؟؟
واللي صبرني من اربع سنوات قادر يصرني احبس همي بقلبي لان هذا من باب الفضفه واخذ المشوره لا اكثر ولا اقل واختي ام مايد متوصله معاي ع الماسن من زمان وتعرف موضوعي بس كنت حابه اكبر قدر من المشورات

بس انا آسفه يالشيخه انا اتحمل هالاسلوب الي فيني مكفيني كفايه دموعي تنزل وانا اكتب لاني قاعده اتذكر تفاصيل حياتي واسترجعها بس عسب شو ؟؟؟ عسب تردين علي بهالاسلوب وانا شو حادني اتذكر اخيس ذكريات بحياتي وتني هذا ردج

والسموووحه

----------


## ام اماراتية

اختي chocolala الكلمه الاخيره وايد قويه ومب من حقج تقولينها فحقها ...واللي ما ترضينه على نفسج لا ترضينه على غيرج

خواتي لا تقسون عليها هي ما تكتب الكم علشان تغلطون عليها او تهينونها ....هي تكتب علشان تخفف عن نفسها وتشورون عليها وتنصحونها اذا تقدرون تفيدونها ...ولو انها لو كتبت فكل صفحات العالم ها الشي ما بيخفف عنها ولا بينسيها المها ومعاناتها ...فادعولها الله يساعدها وييسر امورها ويسخر ويحنن قلب ريلها عليها ..ولا تزيدون عليها همها...ترى الرحمه والكلمه الطيبه تتطمن وتريح ...اله يساعدج اختي وان شاء الله تستقر حياتج ويزول همج وترتاحين

----------


## الكوس المطلي

chocolala .. اختى ياليت تحترمين او تقدرين وضع الحرمه وانها مب ناقصه تجريح وهيه هب محطيه مشكلها اوقصتها عسبت تضحكون عليها .. لي تريده منكم الدعاء والكلام لي يفيدها هب الاستهزاء بها .. الله يهديهكم لي ماعنده رد عدل لايرد يحترم مشاعر الاخير ...

بنت قطر 999 فديتج كملي قصتج وماعليج من حد ... والله يسر امورج ان شاء الله .. 
والله يهدي ريلج

----------


## آم سع ـيد

آستغفر آلله آلعلي آلعظيم ..

ختيه chocolala .. آلله يهديج شو هآلكلآم .. آرتقي فآسلوبج .. لآ تنزلين عمرج بآسلوبج في آلقآع .. 

آذآ آلموضوع آوآلقصه مب عآيبتج آو حرقت لج دمج شي رآجع لج .. بس مآ توصل آنج تسبين آلآخت صآحبة آلموضوع .. وتقولين عنهآ هآلكلآم .. 

يعني هيه آذآ كآنت متمسكة فبيتهآ وودهآ تحآفظ عليه بتقولين عنهآ ................ .. كبري عقلج .. !! مآ يستوي جيه !!

ولآ تنسين " فلتقل خيرآ آو لتصمت " وآنآ آجوف سكوتج آفضل دآم هذي بدآيتهآ.. آلله يهديج .. 

ختيه بنت قطر .. فضفضي غنآتي .. عندج هنيه خوآت مستعدآت حتى يسآعدنج .. ومستعدآت يسمعنج ويبدن لج مشورتهن .. كملي ولآ عليج .. وآلردود آللي مآ تعيبج عطيهآ بو لبآس ولآ تهتمين لهآ .. 

: )

----------


## احساس ومشاعر

حبيبتي ماهمج من التعليقات البايخه

كلمي غلاتي متابعتج 

ربي يهديه ان شالله

----------


## أحلام علي

حبايبي الاخت chocolala مارمست الا من قهرها

حبيبتي الي عارضة القصة كللللللللللللللللللنا معاج قلبا وقالبا

الحين مارمتي على هييج البنت المو زينة وحارقة اعصابج على وحدة اعصابها محترقة عليج

حبيييييييييبتي والله

تعالي الامارات بحوطج وبسويلج اسبوع ريلاكسيشن انسيج ريلج خخخخخ

----------


## الميعاد

الله يسخر زوجك لك و يهديه يا رب ...
كملي يا الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## شووواقي

حبيبتي بنت قطر ماعليج لا تاخدين بخاطرج الاخت ماقصدها تزعلج ولاتجرحج صدقيني من قهرها عليج والي يصير فيج
وكلنا وياج وان شاء الله بنقدم لج النصيحه وبنساعد بكل شي 
لاتاخدين بخاطرج كملي وربي يسخر لج ريلج ويجعله من نصيبج ويبعد عنه بنات الحرام والله يصبر قلبج 
وبصراحه ريلج مامنه فايده الله يخليلج عيالج يارب ويعوضج فيهم عوض خير

----------


## (توته)

الله يعينج ويفرج همج

----------


## الآسطورهـ

ربي ييسر لج امرج ياختي

----------


## Ms.alsuwaidi

الله يعينج ليش ما تكلمين اهلج او حد من اهله

----------


## ام نونه@

اللي تقرا القصه وما عيبتها تطلع من الموضوع بهدوء الله لا يهينها بس انها تعق رمسه قويه حرام هي مب ناقصه ولو عندج نصيحه فيها جرح الخاص موجودما له داعي التجريح عالعام
وانتي الله يكون في عونج ياصاحبة الموضوع 
ماشالله شو هالصبر اللي عندج وشو اللي حادنج عليه ما دام انج شاله عمرج وتصرفين عليها لازم نوقفين وقفه قويه روحي لاهلج واذا يحبج وما يصبر عنج بيصطلب هو واثق منج انج بتسترين عليه عسب جي متمادي

----------


## Northern star

حبيبتي قصتج مولمه بس بعد تنرفزززز
اسمحيلي بس انتي حاطه الموضوع عشان النصيحه والمساعده 
ولاتزعلين من البنات اللي ممكن يكونون قاسيات شوي معاج لانه مرات النصيحه تكون مولمه وصعبه بس لازم نتقبلها ونفكر فيها 
حبيبتي زوجج تقريبا حاله ميووس منها اللي اذا هداه ربي 
انتي تعطين وما تقصرين عندج المال والجمال لكن ما فكرت 
يوم تكبرين ويبدا العمر يبين على الويه والجسد 
ما فكرت زوجج بيظل يراضي ويحب ولا بيستوي اخر ما همه انتي 
الزوج اذا بيحب بيحبج لكيانج لشخصج وبيخاف لو انه شعره جرحتج 
اسمحيلي زوجج مدمن ويباله صفعه قويه منج 
القرار القوي والصعب بيدج الا اذا ارتظيتي المهانه والذل 
واهلج ما اعتقد يرظون عليج هالوساخه 
حبيبتي اعيد الحسابات وفكري في بعدين 
زوجج يبال رجااااااال يوقفونه عند حده 
احنا بنات بدو وقبايل بس ما نرضى نسكت وساخات ريالنا 

والسموحه منج والله يفرج همج

----------


## ام شوق07

حبيبتي كملي والله طول الليل يالسه افكر فيج ويمكن قصتج اخر شي فيها عبره خلينا نستفيد من صبرج

----------


## فتاة الشارقة

كملي حبيبتي ما عليج في ناس فيهم دفاشه واسلوبهم جاااارح

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

بنت قطر لاتوقفين الموضوع بسبب رد وحده الله يهديها ماعندها اسلوب ..

بإنتظار التكمله ..

----------


## نظرة برائة

تابعت قصتج من الأول وإن شاء الله الله يجازيج كل خييير

والله يهدي ريلج لج

وهذي رساله للأخوات اللي ردودهم دااااااااااااااااااااااااون((قل خيرا أو اصمت))

----------


## مزيونة البلاد

الله يعينج حبوبه ..

----------


## Um Shai5h

لا تقولين شو خلاني اخذه ادعي الله يهديه وياخذ حقج منه
ماشاالله عليج وايد صبووره بس لانج تسكتين وتسامحين وايد قام يزيد ف حركاته سوي شي خليه يندم عليه ويحلف عالمصحف انه مايعيدها

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## يدووه موزه

وييييييييينج الغاليه

ما عليج من تعليق بعض البنات والله من قهرهم عليج

كملي فديتج نحن نترياج

----------


## A+k

المشكله انج بعدج ماتصرفتي ولا سويتي شي؟؟

شو تتريني حبيبتي..؟

ينقل لج امراض..ولا يستويلج شي..

عقب بتتحسفين ياليت وياليت؟؟

اتصرفي بأسرع وقت ..لانه لمصلحتج..

خلاص قتلج من البداية البسيه وخليه ع راحته..

صدقيني بيتم يلف يلف ويلف وبالنهاية بيرجع لج..

ليش تصيحين عليه؟؟هذا واحد مايستاهل دمعه منج؟؟

الله يهديج.

----------


## ام اماراتية

وينج اخت قطر 999 كملي القصه ...ولا تياسين من رحمه الله ...الله يمهل ولا يهمل ....كملي قصتج وقلوبنا وياج الغاليه والله يعينج.....

----------


## AL-Doomah

الله يعينج ختيه ويصبرج

نتريـآ التكمله وإن شاء الله ننصحج بـ المقدور

ربي يسعدج ويوفقج

 :Smile:

----------


## ورد معطر

في انتظار التكملة غناتي ..

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

نتريا التكمله يا بنت قطر
والنعم فيج الصراحه اللي صابره على هذا كله
صدق انج حرمه 
بس نبا نعرف شوصار عقب

كل وحده ولها معاناتها يمكن بعد تكون هالقصه عضه و عبره 
فلا تحرمينا منها

----------


## eng.heart

الله يعينج ,,

انتظر التكمله ,,

----------


## همس المشأعر

والله امس واليوم كله افكر فيج

----------


## мïśś.ũάє

الله يعينج على ماابتلاج ..

كملي القصه اختي ..

----------


## بنوتة طلال~

عشان خواطر كل اللي قالولج كملي 
تكملين يالغالية^^
وكلنا معاج ترى ننتظر وباجر العيد
يله كمليييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## داينه

الله يكون في عونك حبيبتي 
كملي بلييييييييييييييييييييييز انا مافتح النت الا عشان قصتك
ماعليك من الفئه اللي مومحترمه نفسها

----------


## بيداء الخليج

هلا يالغاليه..صدقيني قصتج تذكرني بقصة وحده ربيعتي كانت تعاني تقريبا نفس معاناتج وفي نهايه عانت من بعض امراض تناسليه بسبب مقاربتها من زوجها..يعني زوجها عداها بمرض تناسلي ..عشان جي اقولج خلي بالج على نفسج لان وراج يهال تربيهم وانا مع البنات الي يقولون لج لازم تاخذين موقف صريح وواضح..وما اقول غير الله يكون في عونج والله انج عورتيلي قلبي

----------


## شووواقي

قولي يااختي حن متابعينج بكل شي ووياج لحضه بلحضه والله اتخيل عمري مكانج وانا اقراء وبصحراحه موقف صعب جدا
ربي خلاج في هالامتحان وماشاء الله عليج 
ربي يردلج ريلج بحق هاليوم المبارك ويخليه من زين الريايل

----------


## waham

كملي اختي ابا اعرف شو النهايه ما عليج منها

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا خواتي يعلني فداكن وعسااااكم ع القوه يارب

وان شاءالله بكمل القصه من عيوني والله شان خاطركم وخاطر اللي يدعون لي 

بس انتو افهو ترا هذا شي صار وانتهى وانتو بتشوفون كيف تطور وضعي وللاسف للاسوأ بس الله كريم

ادعووووولي والله في سماه اني في أمس الحاجه للدعاء وموب للتجريح وادري واعترف انه خطاي من البدايه بس كنت ابي اصون بيتي وعيالي ما ابي اشتتهم بس ربي هو وحده شايف كلللل شيء

شوفو يا بنات سبحان الله والله والله اني احس السوالف اللي اصيدها عليه ربي يسهلها علي ويراويني اياها من غير ما ابحث وراها كأن الله يختبرني وانتو قريتو لينالحين وشفتو كيف وبتنصدمون من الباقي وبشوفون كيف القدر كان مكتوب لي

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

بنت قطر فديتج والله

دعيت لي ولج ولكل مسلم عسى ربي يفك ضيجنا يااااااااارب

المشكله ختيه ان هالزمن الطيب مايعيش لازم تكشرين عن انيابج عسب الكل يحترمج ><

شو بنسوي بعد

----------


## بنت قطر999

فددددددددديت قلبج يا ام مايد انتي الوحيده اللي تعرفين شو صار فيني للآخر بس فيه شوية احداث للحين ما قلتها لج بس خليني اكمل باقي القصه للبنات وبكملج معاهم فدددديت قلبج مشكوره غناتي ع الدعا عساني ما خلا منكم خووووووواتي كلكم...

انتظروني بطلع ساعه وبرجع.

----------


## خليدة

ربنا ايسر امورج قصتج تعور القلب بس انتى صبرتي واايد وشكله خلاص تعود ما عاد يهمه

----------


## بنت عيمآن

والله لو انا مكانج طلبت الطلاق من اولها وافك عمري ولا اعيش مع واحد خاين مثله

----------


## بنت قطر999

باااك رجعت لكم في وقت قياسي هههههه

فديت ابوي ودا عيالي للحلاق كنت بروح معاهم بس رفضو خخخ خايفه ع عيالي حد يتوحد فيهم اممم بس قالو شباب وايد هناك من جذي قلت ارجع اكمل لكم والله يستر على حلاة عيالي لا تخترب ههههه 

خلونا نرجع لباقي القصه اممم كان يوم السبت بعد الاحداث اللي صارت وكان الوقت اللي مقرر يرجع فيه قبل يسافر بس من روح ما عاد سمعت صوته انا لميت اغراضي وشليت ولدي ورحت للبيت ارتبه واتجهز ع جيته وكنت فووووول عليه بس ابي اطلع حرررتي ع الموقف اللي مثل ويهه والمكالمه الجماعيه احس صادني تبلد بالمشاعر من كثر ماصدمني بس ابي أأدبه براويه اني قويه او بالأحرى بحاول اني ابين له انه ماعاد يهمني واني بس احاول افشله في رفيجاته ..
امممم كان الوقت 8 وانا كنت متصله ع القطريه وقالو لي ان حاجز الساعه 9 ونص تميت احسبها ببالي يعني من 9ونص لين 10 ونص ع الاقل بيكون بالطريج وانا قاعده اقلب بجواله الثاني اللي بيدي ولقيت رقم ذيج اللي طلبت منه العطر تخيلو اتصلت عليها هههه قلت اخررربها مره وحده يمكن تنصلح ع ايدي كلمتها وما ردت وبعد طلعت الروح ردت صوت انثوي بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى حسيت اني ريال وانا اكلمها وتتمااايع قهرتني تكلمت معاها وقلت لها اني قريت رسالتها في جوال ريلي وانها بتكون السبب في طلاي ومن هالكلام قالت ما اعرف ريلج ومن هالكلام المهم هو كان مغير اسمه عندها بس من خلال الوصف عرفته قالت سكري شوي وبسوي لج تليفون بعد دقيقه انا ع بالي مشغوله قلت اوكي موب مشكله سكرت منها واتصلت ع جواله لقيه للحين محول شوي واللا يوصلني مسج منها ...
اقسم بالله بغى يغمى علي والله اني دخت وحسيت بلووعه شيء مب طبيعي ورب الكعبه حسيت بينزل البيبي من الخرعه كانت ..... مرسله لي صورة ريلي آآآه يالقهر وهالصوره كانت من تصويري انا كنا بالامارات كنا بالمنطقة الثلجيه وانا كنت مصورته آآآآه يالقهر اصورك وانت ترسلها للحثاله بس مب منك من اللي يشيلك فوق الراس..
والله ما عاد انسى هالصوره لين اندفن كان واقف ع الجسر اللي بالمنطقه الثلجيه وكان يولي هالصوره وايد يحبها لاني انا مصورته ..آآه ما اقساها من ذكريات ع قلبي انا احبك يابو فلان ليش جذي تسوي ليييييش؟؟
طلعت اركض من غرفتي رحت انادي ع اخته اللي كبري دخلت معاي للغرفه شافتني في وضع ما يسمح لي اتكلم قلت لها شوفي فلانه هالصوره وفتحت لها جوالي وانا كانت دموعي تنزل والله ما كان يطلع مني غير الشهيق ما كنت ابكي كنت احاول اسيطر ع نفسي ما ابغي ابكي ما يستهالون ابكي عشانهم انا اقوى منهم آآآآآه ليش اكذب عليكم لا انا موب اقوى انا الحين منهاره منهااااره كنت اصرخ ع اخته مسكينه ما تكلمت كانت بس تطالع وكأنها فهمت لاني اقولها بعضضض المواقف بعضها موب كلها لان فيه اشياء احس بطيح من عينها وبصير بدون كرامه وبتحس اني رخيصه لان محد يرررحم لا قريب ولا بعيد..
المهم قعدت تهديني وقالت رقم من هذا ؟ قلت لها اسألي اخوج الخاين..شوي وبكمل

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم كلمه مني وكلمه منها واتفقنا ان هذي حرب وانا لازم افوز فيها واني لازم اطول بالي وانه صغر سنه يخليه يخطي مثل هالاخطاء وان التضحيه مب ع سواد عيونه بس عشان وليدي وعشان البيبي وان اهم شيء نفسيتي لاني الفتره الاخيره كللش موب مترقعه من صدمه لصدمه ما حسيت بالاستقرااار وانا لو جيتو للحق انا ما كنت ابي اتطلق الطلاق شيء موب سهل وما ابي احد يتكلم وما ابي اشتت عيالي ..
بس كان الثمن صحتي وتفكيري وعقلي وع حساب نومي اللي احس مبطيه منه ما زمااااااان ما ذقت طعم الراحه والاستقرار..
امم المهم اتقفنا ان حنا نرد ع الحقيره اللي ازعجتنا شوي وبرجع كم وانتظر ردودكم

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

لحد الحين ما قدرت استوعب من الصدمة والله مصدومة ....................


كملي وقلبي معاج  :Frown:

----------


## ظنحانية 2020

> بنت قطر
> 
> اسمحيلي برتكب جريمه بريلج صراحه


 هع ميي توو وانا ويآآج..
صصج يقهرر / ويآهل
اسمحيلي بنوتة قطرر بس والله الصرآحه ريلج من عجايب الدنيا السببع
الله كرييم..الله يعيينج..

----------


## ميميه88

متاااااااااااابعين كملي

----------


## نفات المطر

الله يكون في عونج ..في انتظار التكمله ..

----------


## الجوري2005

الله يكون بعونج...
كملي من المتابعين

----------


## كلي برآءه

حبيبتي والله 
قآهرني ريييييييييييييلج والله قآهرني 
قسم بالله اهنيج ع هذآ الصبر 
انآ لو كنت مكانج ما ادري شو كنت بسوي 
يكفي انه زنآ .. هالشي مستحيل يخليني افكر اني ارد له 


كملي كملي .. شو صآر بعدين 
ما اتوقع هالانسآن يصطلح الآ بطرآق من ريآل

----------


## من غرامك

الله يكون في عونج ويقويييج فديتج

اهم شي صحتج

----------


## بنت قطر999

اكمل لكم
انا اتصلنا فيها وكان رقمها وااايد متصله فيني ومرسله مسجات تقول ردي ضروري المهم اتصلت عليها وخليته ع الاسبيكر وكات حماتي عندي تميت اتكلم معاها ع طول اعتذرت قالت انها بس كانت مرسله الصوره ع اساس تتأكد اذا هو نفس الشخص او لا ؟ قلت لها ايه هو قالت انه كاذب عليها حتى بالاسم .. وكان مغير اسمه وقالت وايد كلام عنه مخصه انه يلاحقها بمسجاته وباتصلاته وانه ما شافها غير مره او مرتين وسألتها عن العطر داليا وعن سالفته قالت هي صج كانت كانت مرسله له مسج عشان يتأكد لها من سعره بس هو شراه لها بس هي ما خذته لانه شكت بنيته حاول فيها يعني يجرجرها للفندق عشان ياخذ مبغاه وانه كان يحلف لها اسمحولي ع هالكلمه انه كان يحلف لها انه ما يخربها انها كانت بنت و(والعهده ع الراوي) لاني مهما كااااان ما اصدقها اذا صج بنت او لا .. وحده تمشي بهالطريق الله يستر علينا.. المهم انها رفضت تاخذ العطر (الحين عرفت ان الهديه اصلا كانت رفيجته عايفتها فعشان جذي عطاني اياها والحمدلله ما استخدمته لاني والله بكره عمري) وسكرت من البنت وقالت ان هي من الاصل كانت واثقه بعد هالحركه انه لعااااب وراعي بنات ..
وبعد هالمكالمه خذيت العطر وحماتي تشوفني وفتحته وصبيته كلله تكرمون في مغسلة حمامي حسافه حتى حد يستدخدمه .. 
قررت في هاللحظه اسكر هالموضوع خير شر وابتدي من جديد وما اناقشه كلللش وحتى سالفة البنت اللي بالمكالمه الجماعيه ما بفتحها معه يمكن هالطريقه تنفع معاه لان المواجهه والبكي والصراخ ما خذيت منه شيء قلت بجرب هالطريقه سكرررررت كل الابواب وخليت باب ربي وحدددده مفتوح .. لجأت لرب العالمين في صلاه خاااااشعه ونسيييييت الكون بكبره كرهههت كل لحظه خليتها تضيع ببكي وحزن ع انسان خالي من المشاعر انا عايشه لناس احبهم ويحبوني وعشان ولدي واللي ببطني 
المهم صارت الساعه 12 والحبيب ما بين وانا ما اتصلت عليه
كنت مرتااااحه وايد دخلت فراشي وغفيت كان عندي دوام باجر غفيت لين الساعه 2 وعقب توعيت خفت ما دريت كم ساعه نمت وشفيه زوجي ما بييين فتحت جوالي بشوف كم الساعه وسبحان الله مع فتحتي لشاشة جوالي اللا وهو داخل جاني طااااير بدون حتى كلمة سلام وسحب مني الجوال ومع سحبته بقوو طاح من يده وانفتح حتى البطاريه طلعت ما عرفت ايش صاير؟؟
خير خير خير ايش صاير صرخت خفت ما عرفت ايش صاير
قعد يصارخ علي بقو وولدي نايم من كنت تكلمين؟ قلت له والله ما اكلم احد بس كنت بشوف الساعه انت خرعتني ليش من تتوقع اكلم؟؟ تشك فيني يا فلان انا ؟؟ وليش تحسبني مثلك آآآه قعدت ابكي من الظلم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عقب غير السالفه لاني انهرت من جديد منبطه جبدي منه حددي قال عشان تحسين باحساسي يوم اتصلتي ع ولد اخوي وكنتي شاكه فيني قلت له انا من حقي لاني اصيدك مليون مره وانا وانت غير انا مثل قطعة الشاش اذا تدنست خلاااص ما عادت اصلح حتى لو سويت المستحيل وياليتني ما قلت له هالكلام خليته يثق فيني اكثر آآه ليتني عيشته بقهر وقلق طول حياته مثل ما هو معيشني ليتني خليته يذوق من نفس الكاس .. تدرون شو قال ؟؟ قال هذا اللي الي مخليني مثل الطير وييين ما اروح اكون متمطن ع عشي لانج فيه وتخافين عليه آآآه يالغصه آآآه يالقهررر..
سكت وعطيته ظهري قلت له خفت عليك وينك تأخرت قال والله من زمان جيت من السفر (وانا بيني وبين نفسي كنت اقول ادري من الساعه 9 ونص ع حسب كلام الخطوط القطريه واللي أكدو لي حجزك ) بس سكت شفته قلت وليش ما رجعت ما تدري اني احاتيك وجوالك كله مغلق (وارجع اقول بقلبي اقصد محول ) مقهووووره ولو ما تكلمت بقلبي كنت انفجرت قال ادري بس كنت ابي اشوف غلاتي عندي وكلام باااايخ وقعد يغايض بكلام مثل ويهه وانا محترررره سكت وحطيت ويهي وبويهه ولاول مره اسوي هالحركه وعيني بعينه قلت له انت ليش تسوي فيني جذي؟؟ انت تكرهني؟؟ طلقني موب مجبور مع وحده ما تحبها وتدور عاللي يوجعها ليش تعذبني جذي؟؟ انت تعرف من انا ومن ابوي؟؟ رد علي لا تسكت ..انصدم هههه تبون الصج ما ادري من وين جاتني هالقوه ع هالكلام وما ادري كيف قلته بس اللي غاااضه اني كنت هاديه وما كنت اصارخ ههههه شكلي كان يخررع من الفير الشعر كشه والمكياج شايلته من بعد سالفة الحقيره اللي طرشت علي صورته.. المهم سكت وحاول يتقرب مني بس انا صديته قلت له وخر بنام تعبااانه وراي دوام واللي جاني اليوم بالذات يكفيني ما عاد فيني اتحمل ع عمري ..قال انا احبج وما اتخيل حياتي بدونج وانتي عمري وانا ووو كلام وايد وانا صاده عنه قلت تصبح ع خير بس بقولك شيء انت الي هالمره اتخذ القرار اختارني او اختار الطريق اللي انت تمشي فيه ولا تخااااف من اي قرار لا من عيال ولا من اهل .. بالنسبه للاهل انا اوعدك محد يعرف بشيء ابددددا مجرد نصيب ووقف اما عيال اللي تبيه هو اللي بيصير تبيهم نص الاسبوع عندي ونصه عندك تبيهم عندك تبيهم عندك على كيفك انت فكر ع راحتك وقرر ومن الحين لين تقرر انا بكون ببيت بوي عشان ما اضغط عليك قال لا نامي هنا وانا بقولج قراري قلت اسكت لا تقرر الحين سكت قال بس عطيني هالفرصه خلينا ننام الحين وبعدين نتفاهم باجر او بعده رفضت قلت ع الاقل بنات بالغرفه الثانيه قال موب مشكله...
انا نمت بالغرفه الثانيه مع ولدي وطول الليل ما كنت نايمه بس امثل اني نايمه وكنت احس فيه يدخل يطالعنا يحاول يسوي ازعاج يبني اقعد بس ما عطيته فيس سويت اشكل ..
المهم غفيتلين اذن الفجر هههههه وسبحان الله انقلبت الايه بدال ما اقعده للصلاه هو اللي قعدني للصلاه وشكله وااايد تعبان سهر وقلة نوم وفوقها جاي من سفر ولا نام وشكله فكر وايد بالموضوع او ع الاقل هزيته بكلماتي شوي

----------


## نظرة برائة

:12 (18):  يبالج اتأدبينه

الله يحفظ لج اعيالج إن شاء الله ومالنا غييير ندعى ع ريلج إن الله يصلحه

----------


## anjo0od

......,,,,,,,,,.......

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

خلصيها قبل العيد بليز  :Frown:

----------


## بنت قطر999

ياربييييييييي كتبت جزئيه بس ما اعرف وين اختفت برتاح شوي باروح اكل شيء من فطرت ماكليت

اممم خواتي انتظر تعليقاتكم لين ارد

€>>اسمحولي فديتكم حتى امي تضايقت من كثر قعدتي ع اللاب ابي تعليقاكم بالجزئيات اللي قريتوها للحين

----------


## ما همي خطرها

انا اشوف تعليقاتنا ع هالجزئيات غلط .. لانه ع حد علمي انتي ربيتي الحين وعندج ولدين وعايشه ويا ابوج

ف الافضل تخلصين القصه كامله بعدين بنعلق لج ع كل شي صار من الالف للياء  :Smile:

----------


## داينه

حبيبتي اي هزيه اباج كذا دايما 
بس ابي اعرف شلون صحتج الحين هذا اهم شي

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

ماشاء الله علييييييج احيييج صراحه ع صبرج .....

انا من بدالج مسوي خلع مب طلاق بس ههههه

المهم كملي فديتج بااجر عييد وكل عاام وكل اللي حادرين بخيييير

----------


## معدني اصيل

ربي يأجرج على صبرج ... يجعل ذريتج صالحة وتعينج على الدنيا 

ما بعد الصبر الا مفتاح الفرج ... ودعواتنا لج عن ظهر غيب ...

نرتقب التكملة ... وما اقول الا صبرا جميل والله المستعان 

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل وحدة فاسقة تتبع الرياييل المتزوجين ...

ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج ياااااااارب ويبارك في عيالج ويكفيج شر كل ما يؤذيج

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

شفتي مجرد ماطنشتيه وماصحتي ولا صارختي خليتيه طول الليل ماينام بسبب كلامج ..


بانتظار التكمله

----------


## كلي برآءه

زين سويتي فيه يوم انج رمستيه بدون صرآخ وبينتي له انج عادي تتخلين عنه !
شفتي كيف لحقج لين مكاانج !

صدق الريآييل منكر 

شرآت الكوره كل مآ رفستيهآ رد لج 
بس لو حطيتهآ ع رآسج بطيح عنج


كملي يآ روحي شو كان قرآآره

اتوقع بيختآرج لانج حرمته وام عيآله
اوووف مآ يحس بج انج حامل

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

انا انتظر اتخلصين القصة وبيكون ردي جاهز ان شاء الله من الالف الى الياء  :Big Grin:  عندي كلام وايد اريد اقوله  :Smile:  


يالله في انتظارج غناتي  :Smile:  لا تبطين علينا  :Big Grin:

----------


## دمعة ولهان

بصراااااااااااااااحه قصتج واااااااااااااااايد مؤثره 

بس صديقيني اجرج عظيم لان صبرتي وووووووايد عليه 

انتي عندج قوة التحمل كبيره لانج تحبينه و ما تبين تخسرينه بس بنفس الوقت ما تبينه 

وما تبين يطيح من عيون اهلج عسب بااجر ما يطورنه بالشين

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

هاي ماعاد صارت قصه 



يوميات المعاناه !!!!

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

اسميني عشت الدور بصمت خخخخخخخخ 

الله يفرج همج ويسخرلج زوجج يا رب

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

فووووووق


فووووووق

----------


## وردتبسم

الله يكون في عونج ..في انتظار التكمله ..

----------


## ظنحانية 2020

> فديت روحج والله انج مره 
> 
> حبيتج من اسلوبج وصبرج ^_^
> والله يهون عليج يارب .. ويخليلج عيالج يارب


مي توو والله / احسسج حبوبه وطيوبه..والي عآيبني فييج صبرج/
سبحآن الله صبرج وااايد حللوو..
والله يعطيج من خيره ان شاءالله..

----------


## ابلة انجليزي

حراااام عليه


شكله مريض نفسيا 



انا واحد من اهلي كان جي بس يوم الله رزقه ببنت تأدب و اصطلب ،، اتغير لانه كان عنده ولدين

----------


## غلا كلبا

الله يسرر امورج فديتج ..

----------


## حزن قلبي

الله يعينج حبيبتي 
و النعم فيج

----------


## شيطونــه

واااااااااااي وااااااااااااي واااااااااي 
ما شاء الله علييج و على صبرج انا مثلج ماشفت والله العظيم



و لو انا مكانج و ريلج منسدح راقد والله مارقدت 
لاييب الشاطور و اقص راسه ع المخده 

ياربي عيشتيني القصه و خليتيني اصيييييح و انقهر و اعصب و اشتط


وين بيتكم و بنت منوه انتي والله لو اقدر اوصلج بوصلج 
و باخذ قضاج من ريلج كل سنيين العذاب الي معذبنج

كان لازم يحطج في عيونه و يصونج و يصون بيته 
لكنه للاسف معماي على عيونه 


كملي فديتج كملي بارك الله فيج
انا شو بينومني اليوووووم يااااااويلي ويلاااااااااااه

----------


## غلا كلبا

الله يهديه..

----------


## MOON_AD

اكثر موضوع لفت انتباااهي للحين 

وعندي تعليقات وااااااااااااااايد بس انتظر التكمله 

والله يعوضح في عيالج كل خير

----------


## الكوس المطلي

الله يعينج فديتج .. بس احسن شي انج خيرتيه لين متى بتمين جيه 

ونترقب باجي قصتج والله يعينج 

وفديت عيالج انا ^^

----------


## نونه وبس

حمستيني
وباجر ار
‏العيد
شكلي
ما
برقد
بارك
الله
فيج
ع
صبرج
لو
ريلي
جان
خلعته
م
زمان
وخله
يذلف

----------


## BINT SHJ

الله المستعااااااااااااان

----------


## بنت قطر999

باااااااك حبايب قلبي فددددددددديتكم انا ومشكوووووورين ع الردود اللي تفتح النفس ابتسم وانا اقراها والله اني فرحانه من الخاطر اني اكتسبت خوات شراتكن

وفدددددددددددددددددديت قلبها اللي تفدت عيالي والله انهم احلى اثنين بالدنيا ههههه يجنون عيالي منو بتيوزهم بناتها؟؟ تراهم موب شرات ابوهم تراهم تربيت يدهم ويدتهم ابوي وامي الله يحفظهم 

اممم خلوني اكمل لكم باقي قصتي

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

الله يصبرج يارب ويفرج همج
والله يهدي ريلج ويسخره لج ولعيالج

----------


## نونه وبس

فديتج
عيل
بحجز
ولدج
حق
بنتي
والنعم
فتربيتج
نترايج

----------


## صمتوهـ

ولللدج حق بنتيييه 

=> انتي عرسي بالآولَ


ههههههههههههههههههه 

الله يسهل عليج ان شاء الله وبتخوز عنكم المشاكل

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يسهل عليج امورج

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم قعدت من النوم بروح اتجدد للصلاه وحسيت صج ان راسي منتفخ من بعد احداث البارح طلعت من الغرفه والا وهو يتبعني كنت بدش الله يعزكم الحمام مسك يدي قال انا بدش قبلج ابي اتسبح سكت وعطيته ظهري برجع قال لحظه طالعته قال بتجيبين لي ملابسي لين باب الحمام واللا للحين زعلانه وشايله بقلبج علي ونبرة صوته وااايد حزينه ( هو متعود من يقولي بدش اتسبح اجيب له ملابسه الداخليه لباب الحمام هذي عااااااااااده حتى لو متذابحين هذا شيء ما يخصه كلللش) بس تعرفون شو اللي يقهر ان احداث امس كلها اعتبر نهايتها اني زعلانه منه ما اعتبر اني خيرته وما اعتبر اكبر قرار اتخذته من زواجنا لا اعتبر انه اسلوب عشان ابين له ني زعلانه قهررررررني بس طنشته ما رديت عليه ورجعت لغرفتنا اللي تجمعنا قبل اروح للغرفه الثانيه وخذيت ملابسه وطلعتها له بس ما وديتها عند الطاوله اللي عند باب الحمام مثل ما الشيخ متعود خليتها له فوق السرير وطلعت للغرفه الثانيه وخذيت جوالي قلت برسل مسج لاختي الكبيره بشوف نايمه او قاعده واول ما وصلها المسج اتصلت وتميت اتكلم معاها طبعا ولاااااااا جبت لها ايي سيره بس هي تدري اني امر بظروف موب اوكي لان نفسيتي وايد تعبانه حاولت تعرف بس انا كنت اقولها من الحمل المهم سمعت صوت الحمام طلع ودخل علي وانا كان ظهري للباب وقف وراي وانا حااااسه فيه وتعمدت اجيب اسمها وسوالف عن امي عشان يعرف انها اختي وما يفضحني لاني اتوقع منه اي شيء طلع راح وانا سكرت من اختي ودخلت اتجدد وطلعت اصلي وهو ما عاد شفته شكله صلى وطلع او راح للمسجد ما اعرف المهم ما شفته لين جا وقت روحتي للدوام ارسلي مسج قال انا بوديج لا تتصلين بالدريول لبست ملابسي ونزلت ولقيته تحت ولا اتصل علي ولا حرق جوالي كالعاده لو بغينا اي مشوااار لازم من الهرنات الكل يعرف المهم ركبت وتوكلنا على الله ما قال ولا حرف وانا بعد ما نطقت بحرف واحد رحت الدوام وبعد ما خلصت دوامي ارسلي مسج انا تحت استغربت خير ؟ من امس مواصل ومن أثر سفر وتعب وهواش المهم ركبت السياره ابتسم قال انا اخترتج انتي بس تراج وايد ظالمتني طوول هالفتره وتراج تضغطين علي باتصلاتج ومسجاتج وينك ووينك المهم هذا ملخص لحديث طويل صار بينا وكان ردي طبعا انت اللي حديتني على اني الاحقك وما عاد اصدقك ومن هالكلام لييين تصافت القلوب لف على ورا السيت وطلع كرتون كبير كان فيه لاب توب وحطه بحضني وااايد فرحتني هالهديه لان لها ذكرى حلوه بينا فرحت وقضيت اليوم معاه كأني عروس بس يا فرحه ماتمت

----------


## moon soon

متابعه معاج من امس و الله يعوضج عوض خير يا رب في هاليوم المبروك و كل عام و انتو بخير

----------


## كلي برآءه

قلت قبل لا انآم بشيك ع موضوعج
وحصلت هالبآرت الصغير
والحين مآ بي انآم لين مآ اكمل ههههه

بس النوم سلطآآن 
وبآسمي زقرني هههه 


والله ان شآء الله يصصصلحه .. ان شآء الله 
ويآرب هالابتوب يكون خير مب بدآيه مِشآكل يديده

----------


## بنت قطر999

كل عام وانتو بخير حبايبي انتظروني بنزل لكم الحين الباقي

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

اترياااااااااااااااااااج والله فديتج>>> متابعه بعنف 


ونتي بصحه وسلامه غلاتيه ^^ وربي يسعدج

----------


## الجوري 44

انا متابعة موضوعج الغالية ان شاء الله ربي يهديه 
كل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## أحلام علي

ليش يافرحة ماتمت

=_(

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم خواتي لين هنا الامور تمام ..
لين طلعت لنا سالفة الدوره اللي من الدوامات عاد اخوي وولد عمي كانو من بينهم مناحسات لا ن ولد عمي ريل اختي ودايما تكون فيه مقارنات ولد عمي ريال بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى وراعي قنص وبر وحلال للعلم تراه اصغر من ريلي ب7 شهور بس اللي يشوفهم يقول اكبر ما شاءالله عليه حتى الطياره ما عمره ركبها غير لهذي الدوره اللي ترشح لها ..
ومن سمع ريلي بهذا الخبر وهو موب صااااااااحي كللللش لا ليله ليل ولا نهاره نهار وما بقى واسطه على وجه الارض مادخلها بالموضوع كل هذا عشان يترشح معاهم للدوره ع قولته هم مب احسن عنه المهم الله كتب ووفقو عليه ... عاد كلهم جهزو للسفر وقعد يحن علي ع أساس اعلمه ع الماسن هو ما يعرف له حده شات ..
علمته وعلمته وعلمته (لما اشتد ساعده رماني) اول ما تعلم ركب ع راسي وهذا اللي كان مخوفني منه وعلشان اوضح لكم انا عندي رقمه السري مال الايميل..
وعندي ايميل كللللل البنات اللي يراسلهم وعندي ارقام كلل البنات اللي كلمهم ايش رايكم انشرها وافضحهم هههههه
المهم بعديومين بالضببط من دروسي له ع الماسن واللا اللاضافات اللي انهلت ع ايميله خير؟؟؟ ايش صاير ؟؟
وانا كنت ببيت اهلي وفاتحه ايميله بشيك بشوف شخبار الوضع عنده لان الريال صاير يحرس المجلس وياخذ لابه معاه واللا اشوف العجب اعجاب وسبحان الله لو عرف السبب بطل العجب قلت ما عليه انا بتصرف قبل يسافر 
ولاني اعرف انه غشيم بالكمبيوتر طلبت لابه ع اساس اني افرمته عشان يصير اسرع وارتب له البرامج اللي بيحتاجها اذا سافر جاب اللاب من المجلس واللا افتح ع سجل المحادثات واخلي وحده من محادثاته مع بنت ع الشاشه مفتوحه ورحت للحمام لله يعزكم ع اساس اني مشغوله لانه كلمني تحت جايب الطلب من المطعم واكيد بيشوف انا شسويت باللاب ههههههههههه وانا بالحمام اتخيل منظره المهم طلعت لقيته مسكر اللاب توب وشكله متفششششششل حاول يجيس النبض وانا ابين له اني ما اعرف اييي شيء خخخ عاد شوفو انواع العبط كيف يرتبك يوم اجيب سيرة الماسن وانبهه واسوي حركات يخترع منها بس ما قلت له كللل شيء وعدا الموقف تدرون ليه لاني مسحتهم كلللهم وخليت بس الشباب وطبعا معرفه ايميلات الشباب باسمائهم او القاب هتلر وما اعرف شو والبنات الحلا محتويني واحلاهم ووو ومن هالخرابيط اللي ع طول يبين انهم بنات سويت لهم دليت ههههه لاني اعرف ولا بالاحلام بيقدر يضيفهم غشيييييييييييم بس اموت واعرف كيف قدر او اقصد من اللي ضافهم له لانه ما راح يعرف هو بطبعه ما يحب الكمبيوتر بس يحب سلبيات الكمبيوتر

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم الجماعه سافروا وكانت مدت الدوره 40 يوم وانا واختي طبعا بنقضيها في بيت اهلي ع اساس ان رياييلنا مسافريين وكانت فتره شوي نغير جو ونتجهز لرجعتهم مع بعض ...
وطبعا مرت الفتره وكان دااايما يطلب مني احوله فلوس وكان فيه تجججج كبير بينه وبين اخوانه لان محد منهم حووله وما اعرف شو مشاكل بينهم مفادها ان قلوبهم موب على بعض بس انا هالمره شوي تضايقت لان انا بعد محتاجه لهلفلوس اللي قاعده احولها احتياجاتي واحتياجات ولدي وتجهيزاتي وغيره بس كنت اضغط ع نفسي عشان ما اتخلى عنه هو اههم من هالاشياء بدل ما يتفشل في الرياييل اللي عنده لو انا ما حولت واهله ما حولو من بيحوله؟؟
المهم مرت الايام وانا قلبي يعتصصصصر من الوجع كل يوم والثاني ضايف لي وحده شكل
ههه اللي يضحك اني كنت لما اتأكد منه انه خلاااص نام ادخل الماسن باسمه واخفي الشباب ع أساس ابين لهم اني غير متصل واتم اسولف مع البنات وبقولكم سوالفي معهم اذكر فيه مره من المرات كنا انا وياه نسولف مع بعض بالكام والله اني كاشخه حدددددي ومكياج وكروسيه وريححححته للآخر ع اساس اسد عينه عن الحرام بس بدووووووووون فايده ههه كان هذاك اليوم مستعجل وكل شوي يبي يسكر مني يقول يبنام سكت عنه ههههه وطلعت ودخلت باسمه ولقيتها اللي مستعجل يبي يصرفني عشانها وطلعت بسررررعه لانه للحين كان يكلمها تدرون شلون عرفت؟ لاني اول ما دخلت انفصل عنده بس هي يوم شافتني دخلت قالت شفيك حبيبي شليت صورتك وحطيت صورة هالبطه كانت البطه الصفراء اكيد عرفتوها خخخخخ جان اطلع بسرررررررعه واترياه ينام عشان استلمها

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## سرااااب

الله ييسر لج امورج ويهدي ريلج ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت قطر999

فديتكم تعبت والله ايش رايكم اكمل لكم عقب ظهري عورني ونعسااانه حيل

----------


## m.dxb88

ريلج بصراحه محد يتحمل عيشته لو منج طيرته منزماااان 


اتراياج

وكل عام ونتي بخير 
ووووربي يعوووضج

----------


## كلي برآءه

اويه لا .. 
انتي كيف سآكته لين الحين .. 
والله جد جد كيف سآكته 
كل هذآ صبر .. 

انتي تصرفين عليه عسب يسآفر ويخربط 
انتي تعلمينه ع المسن وانتي تعرفين انه بيغآزل 

سمحي لي حبيبتي .. 
شو هاللي تسوينه 
غلط والله غللط 

قهرتيني والله ليش سآآآآآآآآآكته عنه ليششششش

----------


## كلي برآءه

كنت بالفرآش مآ يآني نوم افكر بالسسآلفه 
قلبي علييج بس انتي قآهرتني باللي سويتيه 

بليز خبرينآ شو صآر بالنهآيه اعتدل ولاآ لاآآء ؟؟ 

بششوف هل الريآل يستآهل التضحيآت ولاآ لاآآء 

لا تستخدمين اسلوب التشويق بلييييييز 

نبي تعرف القصه مب لازم كل التفآصل  :Big Grin:  << مستعيله ع النهآآيه 
نبي المضموون هل ريلج يستآهل و فآدت تضيحتج خلال الـ 4 سنين ولاآ لا



ولا تضآيجين من ردي والله من غضي وخوفي عليج

----------


## أم خليفه 21

انا ما أريد أزيدج فوق ما أنتي عليه
بس انتي كتبتي اسباب كنت تسوينها خلت زوجج بتصرف بهذا التصرف..
عيدي قرأتج للموضوعج وانتي بتعرفين وفي فرصه جدامج تقدرين تغيرين لا تيأسين وعسى الله يسخرلج زوجج

----------


## نظرة برائة

في انتظار بقيه الأجزاء

والله يستر إن شاء الله

----------


## نظرة برائة

نسيت أقول للجميييييييع عيدكم مبارك

وإن شاء الله من العايدين

----------


## الر23ميثية

الله يصبرج يالغلا 


متاااااااااااااااابعة من البداية ...

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

كل عام وأنت بألف خير أنت وعيالك وأهلك 00000 بس زوجك لا

----------


## الخفاشه

الله يصبرج يالغلا 


متاااابعة من البداية 

وكل عام وانتي بالف خير يالشيخه

فديتج وفديت عيالج ربي يحفظج ويبلغج فيهم كل خير

----------


## شيطونــه

مباركن عيدج غناتي بنت قطر  :Smile:  عساج من العايدين و السالمين يااارب
الله يحفظلج عيالج و ينبتهم نبات صالح و يجعلهم ذخر لج يااااااااااااااارب العالمين 

تصدقين اني امس مابت الليل و الله اني افكر فيج
الله يقويج و يصبرح على بلواج

----------


## نفات المطر

مباركن عيدج حبيبتي وعساج من العايدين والسالمين 
والله يخليلج الوالد والوالده ويخليلج عيالج يارب ويبلغج فيهم وتشوفينهم معاريس ان شاء الله ويعوضونج عن كل التعب الي تعبيته والصبر الي تحملتيه عشانهم

----------


## m.dxb88

وووينج بنت قطررررررر

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

الصراحه قهرتيني الله يعينج ياربي بس الغلط منج كيف تصرفين انتي على نفسج شو الفرق بين ماكنتي بنت او متزوجه 
طيب مافكرتي هو ليش تروجج يعنيحتى تصرفين عليه ليش جذي لازم تتأمرين وتصرفين عليه
وغلط كل مره تعديها وتققولين تسامحنه وتصالحنه لالا اول مره سماح بس عاد مو كل مره لازم تدخلين اهلج واهله 

وتكلمين امه وابوه واخته واهلج همين يعني الصراحه هذا شي مب هين اشوفه وبعدين مايصير تكدرين عمرج وانتي حامل

بس احب اقول لج لازم تتدخلين شخص كبير بينكم مايصير جذي؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريم الفلا777

الله يعينج اختي من رايي الطلاق هو الحل واسمحيلي اذا هالكلام يجرح لانج بنت محترمة وشريفة وخلوووقة وجامعية وهالزوج ما يناسبج ولايستاهلج ولا يشرف عياله وصدقيني في الف من يتمنااااج وانا واثقة بان الله بيعوضج ويرزقج خير منه انا اعرف وااايد بنات مرووا بنفس التجربة وعانووا والله عوضهم فلا تياسين من رحمة الله وابداي حياة جديدة ونظيفة بعيدة عن هالانسان وتذكري الانفصال مش نهاية العالم فكري بنفسج وبعيالج وباهلج فكري بالشغلات الحلووة في الحياة وان الله بيرزقج خير منه

----------


## حضرمية

الله يسااعدج أختي معظم الريايل جيه أصبري الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## بنت قطر999

عساااكم من العايدين الفايزين ياااااارب والله يجزاكم كلللل خير على هالادعيه الحلوه واللي تبين طيب معدنكم

فددددددديتكم والله اني فرحت وااايد من ردودكم اللي صج اثلجت صدري

----------


## بنت قطر999

خلوني ابين لكم نقطه يا خواتي قبل ما تعصبون علي ما ذكرت هالنقطه شوفو انا اضطريت اعلمه ع الماسن عشان نقدر نتواصل وياه لما يكون مسافر وكنت ضايفه له اخته في القائمه لاني بكون ببيت اهلي وما راح اكون في بيت جماعتي فهمتو؟؟ يعني عمتي اللي هي امه وقت ما يبغي يشوفها ويشوف اهله يكون عارف كيف الطريقه لان اخته تعرف تشبك بلابها وتخليه يشوفهم وبنفس الوقت انا لما اكون ببيت اهلي اقدر اشوفه ويشوفني امم طبعا انا كان عندي عادي استغنى عن انه نشوف بعض بس الاحراج اهله ... يحرجوني وهم ما يعرفون ولدهم كلللل شيء عنده يستخدمه غلط ذبحححني وتعبت معاه .. وع كل حال هو بيكون بنفس السكن اللي اخوي وولد عمي فيه وهم يعرفون للكمبيوتر يعني ايزي يتعلم منهم فقلت اعلمه انا احسن .. بس ما علمته كيف يضيف بس ضفت ايميلي وايميل اخته واخوانه كانو مرسلينها له بمسجات وهو ارسلها لي فهمتو؟؟
اما بالنسبه للحوالات فلااااااااا تلوموني كللش اللي صار صار وهو سافر خلاص واهله تبرو منه او بمعنى اصح ما حولو له شيء وهو محتاج والله ما اخليه جذي جدام الرياييل هذا شيء ما يخصه باللي يصير بينا كللش هذا الحين ابو عيلي قبل كل شيء ما بخليه ينقص ويهه لامن اهل ولا حرمه؟
مستحيل فقلت بفرج عليه ورب العالمين بيفرجها علي لانهم كانو يتحاططون بالسكن وبالاكل وبكلل شيء ..
هذي النقطه اللي خلت بعض البنات يعصبون علي فقلت ابينها لكم افضل

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

لاتواجهينه بخياناته عشان مايحس انه صغر بنظرج ..

لاتتحملين شي فوق طاقج ..

ولاتدخلين احد بهالسالفة لنها مو حلوه بحقج وبحقه ..

ادعيله بالهداية والخير وان شاء الله الله بيهديه ..

لأنج مب مقصره معاه .. وعنده زوجه عن 4 زوجات ^_*

 هالشي مايصير لج انتي بس يصير للاغلب الزوجات وخاصة في بداية مشوار زواجهم واللي هي اول سنه وثاني سنة ..

الله يوفقج حبوبة

----------


## بنت قطر999

[QUOTE=βĔŇt ûǻĘ;26794094][COLOR="Magenta"]لاتواجهينه بخياناته عشان مايحس انه صغر بنظرج ..

لاتتحملين شي فوق طاقج ..

ولاتدخلين احد بهالسالفة لنها مو حلوه بحقج وبحقه ..

ادعيله بالهداية والخير وان شاء الله الله بيهديه ..

لأنج مب مقصره معاه .. وعنده زوجه عن 4 زوجات ^_*

 هالشي مايصير لج انتي بس يصير للاغلب الزوجات وخاصة في بداية مشوار زواجهم واللي هي اول سنه وثاني سنة ..
مرحبا الغاليه بس هاي مب سنه ولا سنتين هاي اربع سنوات وكل مره العن من اللي قبلها انتي ما عرفتي شو سوا بالنهايه ارجوج تابعيني وبتشوفين انا كيف تحملت والله والله والله اني تحملت واايد وان كلل الي قلته مايي شيء صوب صدمة عمري منه انتي تابعي بس لاني ابيج تشوفين اني استخدمت كلل الطرق وماشي فاد لا سكوت ولا مواجهه ما حشمني ولا قدرني وانا صاينته وحاطته فوق راسي

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يعينج حبيبتي ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

ماجوره باذن الله ودوم قولي اللهم آجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## اخت زايد

هلا عيدج مبااارك بنت قطر كملي متاااابعه معج 

ترني ادعيلج وياااارب تسهله عليج وتفرجه يااارب ويخليلج عيالج واهلج

----------


## من غرامك

كل عام وانتي بخير 

^_^

الله يحفظج ويحفظ عيااالج يااا رب 

وان شاء الله يكبرووون وتزوجينهم ياا رب 

كملي حبوبه كلنا وياااج 

هذيلا الرياييل ما يملي عيونهم شي

----------


## حبة البركة

انتي غلطاانه كيف تسلفين عن ريلج وبعد اتريدنهم اياااااه هذي ريلج ما بينه شيء ويااج خل يصرف حق شوة انتي متزوجتنه حق الفراش بس 
والله يهديكم حق بعض

----------


## نظرة برائة

الله يفرجها عليييييج يااااااااااارب

----------


## بنت قطر999

فدددديتكم بنات وفديت ردودكم
المهم انا وين وصلت؟ ايه لما كان مسافر الدوره انتظرته ذاك اليوم يناتم وانا اغلي اباه ينام بسررررعه ابي اتفرغ للحقيره اللي علقت ع البطه الصفراء ولما كلمته ع الجوال رد ويسوي نفسه نايم قال هااا ويمثل يمممه منه كل شيء سواه حتى التمثيل هههههه وانا بيني وبين نفسي ادررررررري انه كذاااااااب وانا قايم بس يسولف وياها قال يله نامي وراج بكره دوام مدام ولدج نام وريلج بعد نام شو تنطرين؟ نامي يله وتحملللي تدشين ع الماسن تراني براقبج بين فتره وفتره وبشوف نصاااااااااااااااب والله انه نصاااااااااااب هو اصلا كان خايف اني ادش واشوفه اون لاين واعرف لانه ما يسوي لي حضر او بالاحرى ما يعرف من جي قال هالكلام وانا قلبي تقطع من كلامه غثننننني قهرررررني خفت اواجهه وبكل سهوله يخلي احد من الشباب اللي عنده يسوي له واحد يديد متتتت من الحره يديني مقيده مافي يدي غير اتر ياه ينام طبعا انا كنت فاتحه الماسن وارقبه يطلع من هني بعرف انه نام بس هو ما يدري لاني مسويه له حضر بس انا اراقبه وهو ما يعرف المهم تم له ساعه وربع تقريبا وطلع وبعدها طلعت وقعدت تقريبا ساعه وعقب اتصلت ع اخوي وسألت عن ريلي ابا اتأكد اخاف يطب علي بأي لحظه قال اخوي انه نايم واذا فيه شيء بقعده من نومه لانه توه نايم قلت لاااااااااا دخليك لا تقعده انا بس ابي اسولف وياه ههههه ( وانا اقول بقلبي ما صدقت على الله ينام تروح تقعده؟
المهم دشيت من ايميله والله اشوف الحقيره للحينها اون اين هههههه اسانست انها للحين ما طلعت شوفوني كيف مثلت شخصيته عشان اقدر اتفاهم وياها سكت ما تكلمت لاني ما كنت اعرف ع شو اتفقو بنهاية المحادثه (خذو مني افكار يمكن تفيدكم بيوم من الايام الله لا يحوجكم لهذي الافكار بس صدق الدنيا علمتني اشياء وااايد) 
المهم تكلمت هي شو حياتي مانمت؟؟وبعدين غير البطه (قصدها الصوره الجانبيه) ابي اشوف عيونك الحلوه لا تحرمني منها..اففففف انقهررررت وحسيت الدخان يطلع من اذني خساااااره وراس عيالي لو اني ما مسحت محادثتي معاها كان نزلت لكم النص بالضبط ... بس خفت يطيح عليه احد ..
المهم رديت عليها وانا اضغط ع نفسي قلت لا حبيبتي حاولت بس تفكيري فيج ما خلاني انام ( اف يلعن ابو الاسلوب )
صرت امثل مثله .. المهم قات لااا فديت روحك لا تخليني اوقف بطريق دراستك ابيك تاخذ الاول ع دفعتك كالعاده (ههههههههههههه يقص عليها قايل لها انه دراسه وانه ياخذ الاول ؟؟ هذا حتى دبلوم ما عنده ومتنحححح وبطلعة الروح اخذ ثانويه درستتتتته لين انكسر ظهري يالله يالله نجح ودرجاته ع الحافه) تمالكت نفسي بس قلت لها ابشري ان شاءالله ربي يساعدني واقدر.. تميت ساكته وهي ساكته حسيتها مشغوله مع احد غيري استغفرالله او لاهيه بشيء كانت بس ساكته..
وانا من قبل كنت فاتحه ع اليوتيوب ومجهزه مقطع حق نبيل العوضي لما نزل بنفسه للقبر وكان يتكلم عم وحشة القبر حسيته مؤثر وااايد ما اعرف اذا شفتوه او لا بس انصحكم فيه والله انه يوقف شعر الجسم..
المهم قلت لها حبيبتي اكلميني عن نفسج .. قالت واحنا من ساعه ايش كنا نقول لبعض .. انا هني توهقت قلت بعد ابي تفاصيل اكبر في حياتج قالت انا تكلمت عن نفسي وايد انت تكلم عن نفسك .. شكلها تصررفه تبي تلهى مع غيره وهو اذاها خخخ جذي كان تفكيري.. المهم قلت لها امم طيب خليني اشوف صورتج ما اعرف من وين يبت هالطلب كنت ابي اهددها فيها ههههه ع بالي بتراويني الصوره بسرعه قالت حبيبي انا قلت لك مليون مره ماعندي صور بالجهاز والجهاز مافيه بلوتوث ع اساس ارسلك .. اممم قلت طيب خلينا نركب المايك ابي اسمع صوتج ع فكره ترا مايكي خربان ما بتقدرين تسمعين صوتي بس انا اقدر اسمع صوتج (قلت لها جذي عشان ماتقولي تكلم وبعدين اتوهق ) قالت بللل عليك متى اخترب توني كنت اكلمك بالمايك آآآآآآآخ يالقهر يعني كان يكلمها بالمايك قللت ما ادري عنه حاولت فيه وما يستوي المهم سكتنا شوي وانا ما فقدت القدره ع السيطره كنت لين هني اوكي وعقب كلامها الاخير تأثرت وايد وانجرحت اكثر طعم الخيانه مررر وهو كل مره قاعد يذوقني اياه اشكال واصناف ما يخاف ربه آآآه دموعي نزلت والله اني اكتب ودموعي تنزل من جذي كان يصرفني ويقولي انه نايم من جذي يابو عيالي..؟؟؟ ليش انا صاينك في حضورك وفي غيابك ليش انت لاا لييييييييش؟
المهم ما عاد قدرت استمر قلت حبيبتي بقولج شيء بس لا تزعلين .. قالت آمر حبيبي انا عمري مابزعل منك مثل ما وعدتك وانا وانا .. كلام فاضي قلت لها حبيبتي تعرفين ليش انا ما قدرت انام من شوي؟ قالت ليش قلت لاني خااايف قعدت تضحك قالت خايف كيف بتحميني لو تزوجنا قلت انا خااايف من اللي فوقنا احنا نسوي شيء غلط انا برسل لج شيء وانت شوفيه بدال المره الف سكتت انصدمت من كلامي اتوقع لانها تمت ساكته نسخت لها الرابط حق نبيل العوضي وقلت تكفييين شوفيه عدل انا وانا ريال اثر فيني وخفت اما انتي فبنت خافي ربج خافي اهلج واخوانج ياوييييييييييلج والله من ذيج الحفره اللي بينزلونج فيها يوم تموتين ماحد بينفعج خافي بج اختي انا نويت من هاللحظه اتوب وابعد عن هالطريق وهي للحين ما طلع منها بي كل كلامي يزاك الله خير وكل مره تكررها ما اعرف اذا صج تابت اولا المهم اللي أديته واتمنى من رب العباد انها تابت .. المهم قللت لها اني بمسحها وما راح اضيفها كلللللللللش عشان ما تحاول تضيفه مره ثانيه قالت خللللك انت انا اللي بمسحك وما بتشوفني طول العمر خخخ شكلها زعلانه (قلت بقلبي اذلفي) ثواني واللا ايبين عندي انها اوف لاين ومن هذاك اليوم للين عمري ما شفتها اون لاين وايميلها عندي حافظته .. المهم خلونا نشوف الحبيب ايش سوى لما ما عاد لقاها اون لاين

----------


## الميعاد

والله انك قدعه بنت قدع 
يعطيك العافيه يا بنت قطر 
وش صار بعدين  :Smile:  ؟

----------


## الخفاشه

متابعه وتفكيري والله مشغول فيج

الله يستر من اخرة هالقصه ..،

----------


## مويز

مشاء الله عليج والله انج صبرتي 
كملي فديتج

----------


## شووواقي

الله يعينج ويصبر قلبج نترياج اختي لاتبطي وربي يصبر قلبج ويردلج ريلج

----------


## نجمة الفجر

الله يكون بعونج ... قلبي عورني عليج.. عسى ربج يهديه.

----------


## reem hamad

الله يعيتج يا قلبي عليه...... الله يهدي ان شاء الله......بصراحة وااايد قهر .....

----------


## badrya

فديتج والله قطعتي قلبي 
كمليييييييييييي

----------


## mmm888mmm

الله يعينج صراحة

بس بديتي تعجبيني الحين اما قبل احسج ضعيفة


لما اتخلصين القصة بقولج كيف لازم تتصرفين ان شاء الله لان الحين ماعرف كيف هي حالتكم...

----------


## وردتبسم

فديتج والله قطعتي قلبي 
كمليييييييييييي

----------


## lona81

مرحبا بنت قطر 

عيدج مبارك وعساج من العيادين والله يحفظ لج عيالج 

اختي 

قريت كل قصتج 

وانا بس اقرأ ...تعبت ... نفسيا .. وحتي فكريا ...

تعبت وانا اتخيل موقفج ... وردات افعالج ...ومعاناتج 


ريلج يابنت قطر استنزفج من كل النواحي ... 

كيف انتي عايشه هالحياه ؟؟؟ ولمنو؟؟؟

كيفت تقدرين تعيشين في تفكير دايم فيه ..وشو يسوي ...هل يخوني ؟؟ كيف احل هالمشكله اليوم .... وكيف اقدر اصيد حبيبته اليديده باجر ؟؟؟ 

حياااه تستنزف منك كل قوااااااااااااااااااااك ... حياه ماتخلي فيك ذرة حياه....

ليش يابنت قطر وحق منو احنا تعدينا مرحلة ابو العيال ..

احنا في مرحلة الخوف علي الحياه ...

اتمني من رب العالمين انه يحفظج لعيالج من هالانسان اللي عايش لشهوته وبس

----------


## Cute Mamy

ربي ياااا كريم يبشرج بالجنة على هالصبر اللي صبرتيه .. و يخليلج عيالج و يهديهم و يستر عليهم

اما هووو حتى الدعاء استخسرته فيه استغفر الله ..  :Frown:

----------


## мïśś.ũάє

كملي حبوبه

----------


## بنت قطر999

باك حبايب قلبي

وفدددتكم والله عساني ما خلا منكم وفديتكم وتسلمون ع هالدعوات الحلوه الله لا يحرمني منكم

----------


## بنت قطر999

> الله يعينج ..........سالفت بكمل بعد شوي وباجر وتعبت والتشويق ماله داعي تعبنا منها لا تزعلين والله يفرحج في عيالج 
> 
> عقب اسبوع بتخلص القصة ابشركم يا متابعات خخخخخ


فديتج اختي والله ان ظهري معورني من كثر اليلسه ع اللاب توب واني الحين اكتب والله ان شغالتي توها حاطه اللزقه ع ظهري من كثر الالم ما حبيت اقول هالشيء بس بليز قدري شوي
وبعدين هذا ولا شيء من الدموع اللي تنزل مني وانا اتذكر اقسى معاناتي وقاعده اعيشها من جد وجديد واتذكر كل تفاصيلها ..

اختي والله ان الالم اللي احس به كبير كبير حيل بس ربي يعوضني خير ع هذا كله

والله اني احاول اخلصها بأسرع وقت وكل ما لقيت فرصه ع طول احاول اكتب اللي اقدر عليه ولاتنسين حياتي عندي عيالي ما ابغي اقصر عليهم بشيء خصوصا هالايام عاد تعرفين عيد وقبللها تجهيز للعيد

----------


## * ام خماس *

متااابعه بصمت

الله ايسر امورج ويسعدج دنياا وأخرة حبوبة ^^

----------


## Sweet_Smile

الله يهديه ان شاء الله

----------


## اميره صمت

الله يسر آمورج يالغاليه 

متآبعه لج

----------


## AL-Doomah

بنت قطر

مـآ عليج من الرمسه . .

متى ما سمحت لج ظروفج تكتبين نحن
نترياج وموجودين . .

ترى مـا يحس بالنـار غير ريل واطيهـا

 :Smile:

----------


## sama DXB

متابعه 
والله يعطيج العافيه 

واختيه بو طبيع مايوز عن طبعه 
عسب جذه يقولج لاتاخذين مغازلجي 
لان عمرررره مابيعتدل

----------


## فرح راكـ

متابعه 
والله يريحج وصدقيني هالتعب والدموع مابتروح جي

الله فوق وماينسى حد

----------


## شيطونــه

سامحيني على الكلمه الي بقولها 
بـس انتي داهيـــه بكل معنى الكلمه 
ما شاء الله علييج 

بس تدرين شو ناقصنج ؟؟
شدة القلب حبتين و بتكونين كامله و الكامل الله 


والله اني معاج و متابعه و ادعي لج كل ماطريتي على بالي
الله يعوضج في عيالج خير ان شاء الله 

و لا تنسين المثل الي يقول : اشتدي يا أزمه تنفرجي  :Smile: 


و ماعليج لو اطولين و تاخذين بالشهور نحن وياج و متابعينج

----------


## ميميه88

متاااااابعين

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

الصراحه الله يعينج هذا زواج لو معركه وحرقان اعصاب مابيصير جذي كيف متحمله الله يصبرج 
الصراحه انتي مابعرف كيف لين الحين مستمره معاه 
يعني لاحب ولاموده ولاعشره موجوده بينكم من خلال كلامج يعني مجرد حياة خيانه في خيانه استغفر الله ياربي

متابعتج

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

متابعينج يا بنت قطر وخذي راحتج  :Smile:  وسلامتج الغاليه ماتشوفين شر ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

امم خلوني اقولكم بعدها اليوم الثاني دخلت ولقيته اون لاين هههه بس ما قالي شكله كان ينطرها ..
بس هو ما يدري انه اشوفه شابك كلمته ع جواله سولفنا شوي وسألته وينك قال شوي وبدخل الماسن ابي اشوفكم وكان يكذب لانه اولردي داش متصل من نص ساعه المهم خليته لين قالي يله دشي دخلت وسلفنا وكان خاطره ضايق ...او يمكن كان عادي بس انا صار كل شيء يتهيء لي ..
المهم قعدت ارقي ايميله كم يوم وكل الاوضاع تبشر بخير ... ماكان فيه اضافات جديده بس بيوم فتحت الايميل لقيت فيه رساله مرسله هو دايم يستقبل ايملات يعني اطرشله انا او حتى بعض البنات من خلال الايميلات اللي اصيدها عنده المهم لقيته ذاك اليوم مرسل ايميل استغرررررررربت كيف عرف يطرش الايميل كان كاتب بالحرف الواحد (حبيبتي اشلون اقدر اضيفج عندي بالماسنجر ؟ ) بس هذي كانت رسالته وبما اني ما اعرف شيء عن البلاك بيري فأقولكم شكل وحده حقيره تراسله من خلال البلاك بيري لان قبل هالرساله كان فيه كلام في الرساله وبالانجليزي مكتوب عليها بلاك بيري ( ع كل حال الرساله موجوده عندي ولو حبيتو بعرضها هنا ماعندي مشكله بس ع الاقل عشان اعرف اذا صح من بلاك بيري او لا) المهم انا مااااانعه منعا باتا البلاك بيري مني او منه لان ما منه اللا المشاكل وهو عاد ما يحتاج جااااهز للاستخدام السيء انا حلفت له لو هو طلع انا بعد بطلع واللي فيها فيها ولانه غيوووووووووور جدا فوافق وقال انه اصلا ما يبي لانه معقد ويذكره باللاب توب ... المهم 
المهم خلونا نرجع لموضوعنا انا فكرت وااايد كيف اقدر اتصرف بهالحاله وصلت لحل خطييييييير هههههه خذيت الرساله اللي ارسلها للحقيره وارسلتها لنفسي ع اساس انه ارسلها لي بالغلط وهو طبعا الله بالخير وبيصدق وفعلاااا مشت عليه لاني ارسلتها لي وكلمته ابكي وبينت له اني مصدومه وايش هالرساله ولمنو كنت ناوي ترسلها ياا..
وانت خاين حتى وانت هناك وتقول مشاق لنا وتكلمنا ع طول وانت تكذب وانا اصدقك وانت وانت وكنت ابكييي من قلبي مو تمثيل لاني اعرف الحقيقه واعرف انه خاااااين.. المهم قعد يحلف كالعاده ويحلف انه موب اهو وانه واحد من الشباب انا هنا قفلللللت معاي وسكرت في ويهه ..
تم يتصل وانا محوله جوالي ابيه يحس يتحرررك شوي بط جبدي قلت بطلع حرة حتى البنت ذيك اللي سولفت وياها بالماسن مره وحده خلني انتقم منه تميت ع هالحال يومين وكنت خلال هاليومين اراقبه مرتين بس دخل الماسن وانا اشوف بس ماكان يطول ..
المهم تفاجأت من اختي تقولي تبيني بموضوع طبعا انا واهي عند اهلي مثل ماتعرفون قعدنا مع بعض وكان فرررررررق كبير بينا هي الحمدلله نفسيتها واايد مرتاحه عسى ربي يزيدها وانا دااااااون ولا اكل ولانوم وفوق كل هذا حامل بالرابع يعني تخيلو الوضع.. المهم قالت ان ريلها كلمها وقعد يقولها انه كان مسوي مقلب ع ريلي وانا وهقه ومن هالكلام انا انصدددمت يعني كلهم عارفين انه فيه تجج بيننا وانا امثل لهم انه توه مسكر مني وان اموري وياه تمام احرااااااااج قسم بالله ..
المهم تفاهمت معاهها وقلت اني انصدمت من الرساله اللي وصلت ايميلي ..
عاد انتو انتبهو لهذي النقطه ريل اختي يبي يصلح بيننا تددخل وهو ما يعرف السالفه وماكان يعرف ان انا اللي ارسلت الرساله لنفسي كلمني وقال ترا انا كنت امزح ومزحي ثقيل وانا آسف يا ام فلان ما توقعت توصل لهذي الدرجه (فشلللله اقوله حتى انت كذااب ) سكت ومشيت السالفه عشان ما انكشف وما كان بيدي خيار ثاني (لاحظو الشباب كيف يتسترون ع بعض ) للمعلوميه ريل اختي ريااال بمعنى الكلمه بس انا فسرت كذبته اساس يصلح بينا...
وعدى هالموقف بسلام واللي يقهر زيااده يوم اتصل علي وقعد يعاتبني وانتي تشكين فيني وما تثقين فيني وخليتي العديل ياخذ عنج فكره انج ما تثقين فيني قهررررررررني احس اني بطلع من الجوال اكففففخه الكذاب ...
الحين بنزلكم

----------


## بنت قطر999

فدددددددددددديت ردودكم والله اني افرح لما اقراها

وعساني ما خلا منكم يارب

انتو خواتي الوحيدين اللي قدرت افضفض لهم والله في سماه ما سمع معاناتي كامله بشر غيركم بس اتخذ قرارات والكل مندهش محد يعرف اسباب لاني ما ابي ازيد هموم فوق هموم

عساكم ذخر ياااااااارب

----------


## anjo0od

,,,,,,,,,,,!,,,,,,!,,,!!!!

----------


## الجوري 44

ربي يوفقج الغالية

----------


## الرمش الحنون

اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه 
ياقلبي عورني وش هذا
ياربي تعافيهم ولاتبلانا
تعبت والله تعبت نفسيتي

----------


## ريماني:)

الله يعينج والله ختيه 
ينخاف منهم هالريايل 
ربي يوفقج ويهديه يالغاليه
 :Frown: 
صج قصتج وايد اثرت فيني 
متاابعه

----------


## m.dxb88

نبي التاكمللللللللللله

----------


## كان ياما كان

اتمني النهايه تكون لصالحج لان الي مثلج حرام تكون لواحد مثل زوجك

----------


## moon soon

في انتظارج حياتي

----------


## روضة الورد

متابعه بصمت


*لااله الا الله وحده سبحانه لا راحم الا سواه .. نسالك يالله ان ترحمنا برحمتك وتغفر لنا خطايانا ... ونسالك يالله ان تهدي ازواجنا وتجعلم قرت عين لنا ولابنائنا وتسخرهم لنا كما سخرت الريح لسليمان اللهم اميييييييين*

----------


## بنت قطر999

عاد هذي كانت اقوى مشكله بيننا لما كان مسافر..
خلصو الجماعه الدروه وقررو يرجعون الخميس اللا سي السيد ع قولته عنده شغل ما قدر يحجز اللا بالخميس موب مشكله نبلعها له فشلللني ريل اختي واخوي بنفس الطياره للا هو المهم تكشخت وصبغت الشعر وقصيته وسووووويت اللازم كنا انا واختي نفس التجهيزات المهم وصل الاخ بالسلامه بس كان فيه شيء غامض بالموضوع تدرون شو هو؟
الحين بخبركم ..الله يسلمكم ما اعرف من وصله من المطار لمحطة البترول اما من المحطه للبيت فكان متصل ع اخوي يوصله بس السؤال اللي شتتني من وصله بتقولون دقيقه بقولكم ايه حياتي معاه علمتني اكون دقيقه فكل شيء 
اول شيء اتصل فيني اخوي قال فلان من بيوصله للمحطه قلت له ما اعرف سكت شوي وبعدين قال خلاص باي قلتله لحظه فيه شيء قال لا ما فيه شيء عاد تخيلو شكلي كااااااااشخه حدي ومرتبكه من جيته صارلي 40 يوم موب شايفته وتبون الصدق كنت وايد مشتاقه له بغض النظر عن حياتنا انا كنت احبه والله اني كنت احبه..
المهم سألت اخوي شالسالفه ؟؟ قال ما ادري اتصل عليه وقاله يبيه يوصله من المحطه للبيت قال ان ناس وصلوه من المطار للمحطه ..المهم قال لا تحاتين اكيد هذا واحد من ربعه بس غريبه انه ما قالي منو هذا اخوي يقول غريبه..
المهم حاولت اني ما افكر اكثر كفايه الربكه اللي انا فيها وصل الحبيب للبيت وقضينا ذيك الليله وباجر سألته من وصله للمحطه تغير شكله 180 درجه ما اعرف ليش قال واحد من ربعي سكت قال اكيد اخوج قالج قلت ايه يعني ما يبي لها ذكاء محد يعرف انك كنت بالمحطه اللا هو قال اصلا رفيجي بعيد بته عنا فقلت له كفايه توصلني للمحطه انا بيني وبينكم استغربت اكثر منه كل شوي يتعذر وكأنه مخطي او مسوي شيء..
دخل وقت صلاة الظهر والاخ طلع يصلي بالمسجد ويسلم على اهله وانا تميت ارتب الاغراض وفتحت شنطة الجواز ولقيت جواله اللي كان يستخدمه هناك ..( اففففف مني لازم افتش بس صج ما احب اكون مغمضه عيوني ابي اشوف الحقيقه حتى لو هي مرره)
تدرون ما فتحت الصادره فتحت ع طول المرسله خفت يرجع يتذكر الجوال وبعدها ما اقدر افتش مره ثانيه كانت آخر رسالتين جمررره في صدري توه حناي لكتفي وحنا رجلي للركبه والحاله حاله والشوق والحب اللي استقبلته فيه حراام والله حرااااام معقوله ماكان مثل احساسي اتجاهه؟ معقوله كلامه لي البارحه كله كذب ؟؟ لا مستحيل هو نزلت دموعه اول مالمني انا وولدي بس معقوله دموع كذب؟؟ لا لا ما اصدق فيه انسان اقسى منه 
تدرون شو كانت الرسالتين الاولى ( حبيبتي انا بالمطار الحين تعالي صوب البوابه رقم 4 ) يااااااه ما اقساها من رساله وآآآآه من لوعة الجرح هذا والله اني ابكي الحين وانا اكتب اففف ليش جذي لييييش؟ والرساله الثانيه (حبيبتي انا الحين بالطياره ) وكانت مرسله لنفس الرقم ..شو اقول بس شو اقول شووووووووو اقول؟
والله ان نفسيتي تعبت الحين حيييل صعبت علي نفسي يلعب بعواطفي وعنده بدل الوحده الف يعوضونه عني .. انا شنو بحياته انا مجرد تسليه؟؟ واللا هو فاكرني انه لو لف الدنيا كلللها ورجع بيلقاني بنفس مكاني؟؟

انا ذيك اللحظه مجرد حطااااام انسانه تصطنع انها سعيده ماتبي تشغل اللي حوالينها فيها ما تبي تأذي حد من اللي تحبهم ويحبونها اتطلق؟؟ لااااااااا شو اتطلق وولدي واللي ببطني ؟؟ لا لا مستحيل هذي اكيد نزوه وطيش وبيرجع لي وبقعد اضحك ع هالايام اللي انا فيها الحين صرت اكلم نفسي هالكلام بيني بين نفسي لين ما وعيت اللا باب الغرفه ينطق رديت قال انا وبسررررعه شفت اغلب المسجات من وحده اسمها حلا وشكلها من الزلمات من اسلوبها بالكلام ما قريت له اللا رساله وحده كان حافظ اسمها باسم حلا وكان كاتب لها ( انا هلا مع الشباب بيحكو بحكي معاكي بعدين حبيبتي) بس وسكرت الجوال بسرعه ورجعته مكانه ومسحت ويهي كنت لابسه ملف الصلاه وفتحت له الباب وبسرعه عطيته ظهري عشان ما يلاحظ وكبرت ع اساس اصلي بس كنت ابيه يذلللللف ما ابي اشوف ويهه سبحان مغير الاحوال ماكان شعوري جذي ابدددد ما كنت ابيه يطلع قبل شوي والحين ما ابغي اشوفه كللش

----------


## دلوعة الدرمكي

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا قو قلبج الله يصبرج و يعوضج باولادج يا رب

----------


## الكعبيه

قريييتهاا كامله...

معااج قلبا وقالبا..

دعواتي معاج

----------


## شووواقي

الله يعينج والله كافي صدمات عليج خلاص حرام عليه يسوي فيج جي

----------


## كان ياما كان

الله ايسر امرج والله ياني صداع وانا اقري الموضوع يمكن ضغطي ارتفع الله يعوضج خير

----------


## أم_مهير

كملي اختي 
والله شوقتيني

الله يعينج في مصيبتج
والله اييسر لج امورج

----------


## بنت قطر999

امم خواتي والله اني ابكي حسيت ما بقدر اكمل بس ابي افضفض خلااااااص كفايه كاتمه بقلبي بنفجر بفجر والله 
بنفجر..
شو هذا يتحرونا ما نقدر نخون؟؟ لا نقدر ونقدر نسوي اكبر من جذي بس نخاف من ربنا الله فوقي صار عادي اخونه واوجع قلبه بس خوفي من الله وسمعت ابوي واهلي قيود ما اقدر اتجاوزها ولو تبون الصج في هذي اللحظه عااادي ابيعه واعامله بالمثل ع الاقل ما بيعورني قلبي مثل الحين..
..
المهم خلونا بالموضوع عطيته ظهري وهو دخل واخذ شنطة الجوازات وطلع وكان الجوال داخله اتصل علي ع اساس انه نتغدا تحت مع اهله لانه مشتاق لهم واا م قدرت انزل كللللش حتى ما فيني اضغط ع نفسي وانزل اتغدا معاهم قلت له ما اقدر تعبانه وبنام ما نمت من يومين تم يضحك وراح فكره بعيد شوي واللا يدخل علي بالغرفه قال سلمت على اهلي ع السريع وجيت لج طاير لاني مشتاق لج وايد افففف ما اشين ويهه ذيج اللحظه كرهت كل شيء منه قلت لا انا اصلا كنت توني بنزل فشلله اهلك تحت خلنا ننزل حاول بس ما عطيته مجال زين مني بلعته وانا اتكلم معاه..
نزلنا وانا كل شوي سرحاااااانه موب معاهم حاولت اسيطر ع نفسي بس والله ما قدرت حسيتهم لاحظو افف احراج.. وبعد ما جهزنا غدا الرياييل احنا متعودين نتغدا بعدهم اذا كانو مجتمعين .. تميت انا والبنات حمياتي ونسوان حمواني نادتني عمتي لغرفتها اف حسيت قلبي طاح ببطني ما ادري ليش دخلنا وتمت تسألني اذا فيه شيء مكدرني او تعبانه او ابي انام وانا اقول لها لا بس نعسانه وظهري يعورني من تجهيزاتي امم وعقب قامت تسألني عن الحمل وبأي شهرومن هالسوالف فجأه سكت حسيت بموت لو ما تكلمت قلت يمه بقولج موضوع .. قامت قفلت الباب ههه فديتها استانست على بالها بقولها جنس البيبي واحنا دايما نخبي مثل هالمواضيع قالت ها بشري عساه ولد خخخخخ قلت لا والله ما صورت قالت اشفيج؟ اخترعت قلت يمه فلان مضايقني وايد وبدت المناحه هههههه احراج اول مره ابكي جدامها قامت تلمني عسى ماشر ايش سوا ع بالها انه ضربني او سوا شيء فيني ما در انه سوى الاكبر قلت لا يمه فلان راعي بنات وسوالف ووايد متعبني ووايد مضايقني وحتى بنتج فلانه تدري ببعض سوالفه طبعا انا اتكلم وهي كلمه تسمعها وعشره لا من البكي طبعا ذكرت لها بعض المواقف وهي تدعي عليه وتهديني وتجيب لي ماي ههه انقلبت الايه حسيت اني موقف باااايخ قلت لها ان بامكاني اروح لبيت اهلي من زمان واقولهم عن سوالفه بس انا افكر بولدي وباللي بطني بس ما يصير كل ما اسكت له يتمادا اخترعت وكأني قايله لها ببلغ عليه الشرطه ماتبي تخسر اهلي ولا تبي ولدها تنزل سمعته بالقاع وتمينا نتكلم واااايد عن الموضوع وكل شوي الباب ينطق عشان الغدا وعمتي قالت ما نبي بس هم شكو الوضع موب طبيعي عمتي ولدها ماشافته من زمان والحين مخليته واحنا مقفلين الباب اكيد فيه شيء بصراحه بعد كنت منحرجه من كل اللي برا ..
المهم قامت تضرب لي امثله واااايد ناس ان الله هداهم ع الصراط المستقيم واني لازم اتحمل وان هي بتتكلم وياه وانه ما بيحصل مثلي وانه يحبني وانه شاريني وتتعطيني امثله وايد على تغيراته وكان هالشيء بعد الله وبعدي بس يعني حسيت كلامها مخدر موضعي ع الاقل بالنسبه لهذا الموقف وعقب قالت لي اترجاج تنتظرين هالاسبوع ع اساس نفتح وياه الموضوع بعد كم يوم لانه توه راجع من السفر وهو شايل بقلبه ع اهله وايد ومحد يقدر يعطيه دروس لانه معصصصب عليهم لان محد منهم حول له فلوس في سفرته فما راح يسمع اي اوامر وممكن تكون النتايج عكسيه بيعاند ع اساس يقهرهم ع حسابي

----------


## اخت زايد

كملي اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اانتظررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررج

----------


## بنت قطر999

وعقب ما طلعنا من الغرفه لقيتهم كلهم بالصاله قعدت عمتي ونادتني اقعد جنبها بس انا قلت لها اجهز لها غدا قالت اذا بتتغدين معاي باكل واذا ما بتاكلين خلاص انا بعد ما ابي ( يارب موب وقته ما اشتهيييي كلش بس حرام تاكل دواها بدون ما تاكل شيء وخصوصا هي راعية سكر وضغط ) قلت لها خير ان شاءالله وكلهم يطالعونا مريت عرليهم بروح للمطبخ وكان هو قاعد بالكرسي اللي جنب الباب اللي يودي للباب الخارجي وكانو اخوانه وخواته مجتمعين واول ما مريت عليه وقف بيلحقني قالت عمتي على وين قال بروح معاها اجهز الغدا يستضرف دمه اضحكو كلهم عليه وانا انقص ويهي احراااااااج خصوصا اخوانه قالت امه اقعد علمني بعلومك وانا طلعت بسرعه ما ابيه يلحقني اكيييييييد بيسألني ليش كنتي عند امي وانا مابعد جهزت ردي المهم جهزت الغدا وانا بطلع من المطبخ واللا هو بوجهي ياربييي قال تاخرتي كان وصيتي وحده من الشغالات انتي تعرفين شكثر انا مشتاق لج وهالدقايق ابيج قدامي (اففففف ياثقل دمه كذااااااااااااب كذااااااااااااااب ) كلامه ما عاد يأثر فيني اكتفيت بابتسامه مصطنعه.
قال شفيج ؟ ما اشتقتي لي وكلام خرابيط مفهومه انه يبين انه يحبني الكذاااااب الخاااااين وانا للاسف بدون اي استجابه .. تضايق من ردة فعلي وغير الموضوع ع طول قال امي ايش كانت تبي فيج؟ امم قلت له ابد تسأل عن حملي لان من زمان مريت عليهم تععرف دوام وحمل مثل ما تعرفون ذيك الفتره كنت ببيت اهلي فما كنت امر عليهم وايد ..
المهم عدا اليوم واليومين والاسبوع وانا اعامله عاااادي بس كنت احسسه بالحنان كنت احسسه انه لو فقدني بيخسر وااايد كنت اتمنى يبين بعينه شي من اللي اسويه وياه..
لين جا ذاك اليوم وتهاوش مع اخوانه من شراره ما اعرف شو كانت بداية الهوشه المهم تهاوشو عشان موضوع سيارات ما سيارات ومن عصبو كل واحد منهم يقط ع اخوه كلام قوي من بين الكلام اخوه الكبير تكلم بموضوعي (لاااااااااااااااا انا شدخلني ؟) يعني اخوه قاله لو فيك خير ماتروح تغازل وهاذي حرمتك اللي مثلك يصلي ليل نهار شكر لربه دام هذي زوجتك كلن يتكلم عن جمالها واخلاقها وووو وكلام وايد قالتلي عمتي اياه لان ولدها خبرها باللي صار وع قولته يبي يأدبه من زمان والحين جاته الفرصه وقال بيأدبه مره وحده لين متى وهم ساكتين عنه ..
وانا كنت بغرفتي ما ادري عن شيء والله اني اتذكر الموقف عدللل كنت آكل ايس كريم وقاعده عند التلفزيون انا وولدي ما وعيت اللا بحد فتح الباب بقوووو حشى بالله انه انكسر انا انتفضت روعه والله الحبيب داخل وعيونه يتطاير منها الشرار ( يالله سكنهم مساكنهم ) ويجيني طااااير تخيلو من روعتي حطيت يدي بيني وبينه خفت يضربني مع انه ما بينا شيء قبل شوي نضحك مع بعض .. جاني طاير وسحبني من يدي ووقفني بدفاااااشه عورني والله وسحب الايس كريم من يدي وضربه ع الطوفه عاد لكم ان تتخيلون الفوضى اللي صارت كللل المكان توصخ وانا قلبي يرتجف من الخوف ما ادري شالسالفه

----------


## شووواقي

كملي فديتج نترياج ويالله عساج على القوه فديتج ادري تعبناج ويانا لكن نبا نعرف شو صار وياج 
وادا تحسي عمرج تعبانه فديتج ماعليه كملي باجر واسفين يااختي اتعبناج 
ربي يوفقج بكل شي ويعوضج عوض خير

----------


## بنت قطر999

فددديت قلبج غناتي لا عادي تعبكم راحه 

وما تصدقين من يومين من بديت اكتب معاناتي واشوف ردودكم اشكثر ريحتني ع الاقل حسيت خف الضغط عني وايد
يالله عساني ما انحرم منكم يارب

(سبحان الله اول مانويت انام ههههه قام ولدي الصغير يقولي مافيه نوم بس بسوي له حليب وبرجع اكمل فدييج)

----------


## شووواقي

نترياج يالغاليه ويارب يخليلج عيالج ويعوضج عن كل دقيقه صحتي فيها وانجرح قلبج من بو عيالج

----------


## بنت قطر999

ايش صار؟؟ صبري بتعرفين الحين شصار ههههه دايم مقروده انا
المهم هزني هز بقووو وهو يصارخ ليش تطلعين علي سوالف عند اهلي ونا عيوني طلعت من مكانها ما اعرف شيتكلم عنه هو كان معصصصصصصب حده ويصارخ
ليش تتكلمين عني بالشينه وتضحكين بويهي وكأنج ملاك انتي صدمتيني انا كنت مصدقج قبل بس انتي طلعتي حيه تبين تفرقين بيني وبين اخواني انتي وانتي كلاااام واااااااااااااايد كله سب وتجريح وقام يغلط ع اهلي ويسب في تربيتهم ووو وانا ابكي واصارخ واحاول اسكر اذوني بس كان ماسك ايديني بقوو ويحلف لو ماكنت حامل كان ضربني وكسر راسي ومن خلال كلامه فهمت اخوانه كلموه بالموضوع بس ما كنت اعرف ايش قالو له بالضبط وفي وسط صراخنا دشت عمتي وفككت بينا وطردته برا الغرفه وقامت تدعي عله وتسبه وتلعنه وانا ابكي ابيها تفكني ابي اروح لاهلي خلاص ما عاد ابيه ولا عاد ابي اقعد معاه

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم قامت تهديني ودخلو خواته عندي خواته طبعا كبار وحده منهم كبر امي المهم تمو يتعذرون وانه يقول جذي عشان اخوه شد معاه بالكلام وووو لييين طخينا شوي..
المهم انا بيني وبين نفسي حسيت فيه تطور ع الاقل هالسالفه ما عدت على خير اهله شافو كل شيء بعيونهم ووقفو معاي بقوو كيف لو عرفو عن اللي فبل..
المهم ع المسا طلعت للصاله وحصلت حماي الكبير قاعد سلمت وقال ابي اتكلم معاج تم يتكلم عن اخوه تراه ياهل لا تاخذين على كلامه وان امه قالت له كل شيء واني لازم اصبر واحتسب وقالي شيلي فكرة انج تروحين لبيت اهلج بعييييييييد عن راسج وان كل شيء بيتصلح وانه ما بيخليني وبيتدخل لين اخوه يصطلب

----------


## وديما

والله انج بيوم العيد وصيحتيني .. جنه وحده اعرفها من زمااان ويالسه تخبرني قصتها .. 


الله يعوضج خير على كل التعب الي تعبتيه ..

----------


## اخت زايد

هلا كملي انتظرررررررررررررررررررررررج

----------


## شووواقي

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااي وربي فرحت زين سو فيه اهله جي جان رمستي من اول وخبرتيهم بسوالف يالله يعتدل ويردلج ويرد لعياله ويبعد عنه بنات الحرام وربي فرحتلج اختي حتى العبره خنقتني من الفرحه والله يعل ربي يستر عليج

----------


## بنت قطر999

فديتج شوواقي عساني ماخلا منج

المهم انا بكتب هالجزئيه وبنااام ماعاد اشوف بس كنت انتظر اصلي الفجر لاني نعساانه حيل

..
اللي صار انه كل مايعتدل يخرب وبزياااااااده هذا تعبني وايد مرت هالسالفه بأنه تعذر مني بعد ما تكلمنا بوضوح تام وانه تجاوز حددده فوق المعقول وانا اضطريت ادخل اهله ووو المهم كلام وايد مفاده انه حاول يركبني الغلط بأني افشي سره وان هذي مشاكل زوجيه مفروض محد يطلع عليها وقعد يتشره وانتي وانتي وانا بالعكس كنت جدا صااارمه وقلت له كل شيء وله حد وانا هذا حدي باصبر ما عاد اقدر اتحمل كل يوم بكي وسهر وحاله يكفي تعب الحمل واللي انا فيه ..
المهم مر شهر ع هالسالفه ما تخلو من بعض المشاكل اللي تعودت عليها ومن بينها ان اللاب الي سافر به كان مترووووس في سجل المحادثات بس تواريخ السفر فسكرت ع الموضوع وما حبيت اواجهه خصوصا ان الوضع بينا كان افضل نوعا ما .. وخلاااااااااص شبعت من النكد تعبت ابي افرح واعيش مثل غيري التفت لولدي وزوجي وحاولت قد ما اقدر اتناسى جراحي مع اني اشوف اشياء ما تطمن مثل مسجات من ربعه يعزمونه ع ذيك الدوله اففف شكلنا ما خلصنا من هالدوله الخليجيه وشكلها وراي وراي الله يستر منها ..
مرت الايام وكان وايد يحن علي يبي يعرف ايش جنس البيبي وربي كتب ورحت لموعدي اصور وهو كان ينطرني كلمني وانا داخل يبي يدش بس انا قصيت عليه قلت هالعياده ممنوع دخول الرجال فيها اغتاظ بس رضى غصب عنه لاني كان ودي ابلغه بطريقه احلى من ولدي اللي قبل لانه ولدي الاولي دخل معي غرفة التصوير وما تتخيلون كانت احلى لحظات عمري لما سمعنا صوت النبض مع بعض شعور راااائع بس ياليته يقدر معنى الابوه ..
المهم بنات صورت وعرفت الجنس وكان فيه عند الباب كشك ورد لان هالعياده مرتبطه بمستشفى خاص المهم خذيت بوكيه ورد وانا طالعه وخذيت منه بطاقه كتبت فيها يتربون بعزك يا ابو فلان وفلان 
اول ماطلعت وركبت معاه السياره سألني عن الورد قلت لرفيجتي مربيه حرك السياره لان كان ورانا سيارات مشى شوي ووقف في الباركنات وسألني ايش الجنس قولي الصراحه لان سالفة البيبي مسكر رجله ما دشت عقلي ههههه عطيته البوكيه واشرت له ع الكرت قراها انصدم مره مرتين يالله استوعب صار جنه ياهل يضحك ويبوس يدي ومستانس كأنه اول بيبي عليه المهم هذا اليوم كان راااائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى وتعشينا بمطعم واستانسنا واااايد في هاليوم وكنت وايد فرحانه من هالتحسن اللي حنا فيه مرت الايام وكان يوم ثلاثاء وتخيلو للحين عندي هالمسج بالجوال ما مسحته في جوالي القديم لانه بداية للألم الجديد اللي بسررررعه حسدني ع فرحتي كان كاتب ( حياتي انا والله احبج وما ابيج تزعلين مني انا يوم الخميس بسافر مع رفيجي ل... وكتب اسم الدوله الخليجيه لانه بيسوي عمليه بعينه ومحتاج حد يسوق بداله) انا دموعي ما عاد وقفت قلبي يتفطر من الالم لانه كذاااااااااب كذاااااااب هذا رفيجه كان كاتب له مسج تكفى خاوني لل.. خلنا نفلها ونستانس انا ضايق .. المشكله اني قريت هالرساله لو ما قريتها كان قلت يمكن او يجوز انه هالمره صادق انا هنا خلاص عرفت ان ما فيه فايده بيروح يعني بيروح..
بكيت ع حظي الردي كل ما فرحت بسرعة البرق ينقلب موضوعي هم وغم انا تعبااانه والله اني تعبانه ..بنات ع فكره الرساله كتبتها لكم بالضبط بالنص الواحد من جوالي كانت الساعه 3:44 دقيقه مساء كنت للحين نايمه لاني طلعت من دوامي متأخره ونمت بعد صلاة العصر حتى ما نطرني اقعد من النوم مستعجل ع تكدير الخاطر ..
كلمته بعد ما هديت حتى ما ارسلت له مسج بكيت اول ما سمعت صوته كنت محتاجه يقولي انه كان يمزح معاي بالمسج كنت محتاجه يقولي كلام غير اللي قاله صرخ علي قال طول عمرج تبكين ايش الجديد خلج تبكين لين ارد من السفر انا ريال ابي زوجتي تقولي الله يحفظك اذا نويت اسافر ابيها تقولي تروح وترجع بالسلامه ابيها تكون مره موب ياهل بس تبكي وتفكر نفكير وصخ وحالتها حاله ترى انتي محتاجه فوزيه دريع تشوفلج حل هذي موب حاله وكان يتكلم ورا بعض كأنه راديو ويووووم خلص كلامه سكر بويهي واغلق جواله عاد شوفو القهر

----------


## sweeet

حسسسسسسسسبي الله عليه
الله لا يبلي حد بريل شرات ريلج


والله يعينج فديتج

سهراانه طول الليل اقرا قصتج..والحين برقد شكلي ^_^


ربي يحفظج فديتج..~ عورتي قلبي والله

----------


## بنت قطر999

بنات اعوذ بالله من ابليس انا ما قدرت ارقد تعبت وانا ابكي والله حتى البكي تعبت منه انا رجعت لذكرياتي الخااايسه الحين اقسم بجلال الله اني اتذكررر كل شيء وعشت كل ثانيه بتفاصيلها خصوصا هالموقف اكره هالموقف اكرهه من قلب صارلي ساعه اتقلب ع فراشي اريد انام والله اني تعبانه بس جافاني النوم ياربي ايش هالعذااب ..
(اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على كل حال) اهم شيء اني قبل شوي وانا في ابشع احساس عندي كنت الم عيالي لحضني لاننا نايمين بسرير كبير بروحنا انا وعيالي وبسسسسس والرحمن فوقنا وسبحان الله تدرون ايش حسيت ربي يرد علي كأنه يقولي شوفي بشو عوضتج بأحلى ولدين ع وجه الارض هذولا سندج بالحياه سبحااااااان الله احس شعر جسمي وقف لما حسيت بهالنعمه وما احلاها من نعمه يارب انك تديمها علي وتحفظ لي عيالي من كل شر وتحفظ اهلي وعيال المسلمين اللهم آآآآمين يارب العالمين
خلوني اكمل لكم دامني موب قادره انام تدرون والله اني احس راسي بينفجر الليله من كثر ما صحت تذكرت ابشع ذكريات ع قلبي

----------


## الميعاد

ننتظرج ...

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم تم مسكر جواله وانا ما عدت اتصل عليه بس مقهووووووره منه قمت ولبست ونزلت عند عمتي وعطيتها خبر اني بروح لاهلي لاني اكلم زوجي المصون ومسكر جواله حسيت ابي ااطلع من البيت يمكن اقدر ارتاح شوي لو رحت لاهلي المهم شليت ولدي وكلمت دريول اهلي وطلعت وانا عند البوابه دخلت سيارته واحنا بعدنا ما طلعنا اشرلنا ووقفنا ووقف سيارته في الكراج ونزل عندنا قال خير على وين ان شاءالله؟ كنت اتكلم من غير نفس قلت بروح لاهلي قال ليش عندج شكوى ثانيه؟ يقصد لما خبرت اهله ... سكت لاني لو تكلمت بكيت العبره خااانقتني خصوصا انه نبرة صوته عاليه والدريول موجود والشغاله وكلنا بالسياره وكان يكلمني من الجامه اففف سكت ما تكلمت قال طيب انا بروح انام تعبان ولو جيتي لا تطلعين صوت ما ابي احد يزعجني مواصل من امس سكت وعلى طول راح داخل كنت بهون وبرجع بس قلت ما يستاهل حتى اني ارجع اخيس النفس عشانه خل يولي ..
قلت للدريول يحرك ورحت لبيت اهلي كانو خواتي كلهم مجتمعين وجو ونااااسه وفرح وربشه اففف حاولت اكثر من مره اندمج معاهم بس داااايم اتذكر اللي صار واخاف من اللي بيصير يوم الخميس المهم والله اني ما ابالغ تهاوشت مع اختي بسبب شيء تااااااافه لانها صرخت ع ولدي وهذا ابددد موب طبعي للمعلوميه تموت في ولدي عادي لو قلت اكثر مني تموت فيه واغلب ملابسه هي اللي شاريته له بس ما ادري كيف تهاوشنا انا مشحووووووووونه من قبل اجي وتعبانه والنفسيه اللهم ياكافي ما اتحمل ربع كلمه المهم الجو تكهرب في بيت اهلي قلت اروح بكرامتي ابرك قبل اسوي شيء اندم عليه خلاف جيت بطلع وكان الوقت توه مأذن العشاء وزعلت امي قالت بتروحين ما تعشيتي؟؟ وانتي صارلج اسبوع ما دشيتي بيت ابوج.. معاها حق بس انا احس جلوسي عندهم يسيء الوضع بيني وبين اختي..
سكت ما بغيت اكسر بخاطر امي ودخلت بتعذر من اختي تخيلو شو ؟؟ آآآه يا قلبي لقيتها تصيح آآآه فديييييييييت روحها الله يلعني ما قدرت ع ريلي وحطيت الحره فالغاليه فديت قلبها جيتها ولويت عليها وصحت بصوت عالي لاني اصلا مضغووووطه والعبره ذبحتنييي وابي ابكي من اول ما جيتهم بكيت ويبكيت وبكيت لييييييييين ارتحت ومحد منهم قالي شيء ليين طلعت كل اللي بقلبي وعقب عاد استلموني انتي فيج شيء؟ انتي اصلا متغيره وانتي وانتي قلت لهم ضغط الشغل ومشاكل مع ريلي بس ما كنت ادش بالتفاصيل لان امي من النوع اللي وايد يحاتي ويفكر

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

سؤال ليش ريلج مايمسح مسجاته؟!!! 


وثاني سؤالب : ترى امه لما وقفت وياج خوفا على سمعتهم لكن لو بنتهم ترى مايرضونها مؤول

----------


## الميعاد

يالله شكثر تعورين قلبي  :Frown:

----------


## بنت قطر999

> سؤال ليش ريلج مايمسح مسجاته؟!!! 
> 
> 
> وثاني سؤالب : ترى امه لما وقفت وياج خوفا على سمعتهم لكن لو بنتهم ترى مايرضونها مؤول


مايمسح مسجاته ؟؟؟

هههه اصلا ثلاث ارباع مسجاته ممسوحه اشوفها بس بسجل المكالمات اما عن اللي اقراهم فهذي مسجات ينساهم او من كثر المسجات ما قام يلحق واللي يسقط سهوا والا اكثرها ماخذ احتياطه 
عاد انا كنت اموت من القهر لما اشوفه مستلم مسجات وماسحهم ما اقدر اقراهم ادري انه فيهم بلاوي
وبالنسبه لعمتي اعتبرها مثل امي واحبها وايد

----------


## الر23ميثية

الله يعيييييييييييييييينج الغلا وربي ينصرج عليه ويحفظ عيالج فديتهم والله 


هالرياييل ما عندهم رحمة ولا ذمة

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

احسني تعبت نفسيا والله

بنت قطر قمت اتاثر فيج والله 

قصتج المفروض تكون قصة مسلسل تراجيدي لانها فعلا قصه مؤثره وتجمع بين الزوج الخاين والزوجه الصالحه اللي ماتبي تهدم بيتها وتتنازل عن ابوعيالها

زوجج شخص تفكيره فقط بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات مدري هو يتحرا الدنيا كلها بنات رغم انه يملك كنز من رب العالمين لكنه ماصانه وبييه يوم يبكي بدل الدموع دممممممم ويتحسر على انه فرط في هالنعمه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ام شوق07

وايد سمعت قصص بس ما سمعت قصه شرات قصتج كل ما اقرا ايلس اصيح وقول عيل المسكينه عاشت الواقع اكيد اتخبلت
يارب الله يرزقج بالريل الصالح ينسيج كل اهمومج ومعانتج

----------


## كرز مرر

وصلت للصفحة 9 ومليت اسفة ما اقدر اكمل

----------


## روضة الورد

متابعه بصمت


عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله قال: {.. ومن يتصبر يصبره الله، وما أعطي أحد عطاء خيراً وأوسع من الصبر } [رواه البخاري ومسلم].

عن أنس قال: سمعت رسول الله يقول: { إن الله عز وجل قال: إذا ابتليت عبدي بحبيبتيه ـ أي عينيه ـ فصبر عوضته عنهما الجنة } [رواه البخاري].

----------


## روضة الورد

متابعه بصمت


عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله قال: {.. ومن يتصبر يصبره الله، وما أعطي أحد عطاء خيراً وأوسع من الصبر } [رواه البخاري ومسلم].

عن أنس قال: سمعت رسول الله يقول: { إن الله عز وجل قال: إذا ابتليت عبدي بحبيبتيه ـ أي عينيه ـ فصبر عوضته عنهما الجنة } [رواه البخاري].

----------


## أم_مهير

الله يعينج يا اختي ويصبرج

والله يصلح حال زوجج يارب ويسخره لج

وان شاء الله يبتعد عن هالدرب اللي اهوا فيه

والله حسيت كاني اعرفج عيشتيني ف كل المواقف كاني وياج

الله يكتب لج السعادة قريب ان شاء الله

دووووم استغفري واقري الفاتحة 11 مرة ان شاء الله الله بييسر لج امورج

كملي فديتج متابعه...

----------


## badrya

متابعتنج حبوبه 
كمللللللللللللللللللللللللي

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Upppppppp
><

----------


## ba6006a

بصراحة أنتي غلطانة وااااايد في الموضوع.

أولا كيف ريلج و ما يصرف عليج و لما يعطيج بيزات يعتبرها سلف؟ أنا أول مرة أشوف ريال لما يعطي مرته بيزات يقولها سلف. أصلا حتى لو أنتي تشتغلين ترا هو ملزوم يصرف عليج. كيف أتي يسلفج و ال...... و المغازلجيات اللي يرمسهم عادي يصرف عليهم بالهبل بعد هذا تسمينه ريال.

أنتي المفروض تمسكين ريلج و تعرفين الأسباب اللي تخليه يخون و مثل ما قلت لج ترا تساهلج معاه في المصروف هو سبب من الأسباب و دليل على أنه حياتكم مافيها أي تفاهم.

أنا أشتغل و أساعد ريلي بس عمرنا ما خلينا بينا أي سلفيات. يعني لما هو يحتاج أعطيه و لما أنا أحتاج هو يعطيني و الحمد لله متفاهمين.

حوالي تتقربين من ريلج أكثر و تدرسين شخصيتج أكثر و لازم تخلينه يعطيج مصروف شهري و لا تتهاونين في الشي هذا لأن حق من حقوقج و أنتي غلطانة لأنج متنازله عن أبسط حق من حقوقج اللي هو المصروف.

و الله حلوة هاي سلفج أنتي ٥٠٠ و هذيج ست الحسن عطاها ألف درهم مالت عليها و على أمثالها.

أنتي باين عليج متساهلة معاه في أشيا كثير مش بس في المصروف عشان جذي هو مب مهتم فيج و يغازل على كيف كيفه.

بس أنتي محتاجة وقت و صبر فلازم تصبرين حبوبة و إن شالله مشكلتج بتنحل.

و عندي كلام زيادة أبي أقوله لج بس برمسج على الخاص يكون أحسن.

----------


## دوا رووحي

قصتج عوووت قلبي وااايد وااايد . . قلبي عليييييج يالغالية والله ماتستاهلييييين 

نحن عندنا اشيا بسيطة ونعتبرها هم . . فكيييف انتي "الله يعنيينج 

وربي شي يفوق تحمل طاقة بشررر "أحيييي قووة قلبج وصبرج وتحملج 

بس لو أنا مكانج جان اتخذت قرااار الطلاق دون ماحتار ولا اتعب راسي بلقب مطلقة

كفاااااااااااية اللي صارلج . . عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

وخوفج من الطلااق وكلام الناس والمجتمع أهووووووووون بمليوووووووووووووون مرة من الجحيم اللي تعيشينه

بس صدق حرااام اللي سوااه فيييج وصدقها اللي قالت انه ريلج من عجايب الدنيا السبع 

مااشي أبدا ذرة خوووف من الله ولا احساااس بالضمييير . .معقوووولة يشوف تضحيتج له وتمسكج فيه ودمووووعج اللي ماتوقف من افعاله الشينة وغير جي تكتمج عن سوااايااااه السوووده وكل القهرر والضيييجة اللي فيج على حساب صحتج .. ماااااااااا تأثر فيييييييييييييه 
والله مستغربة من هالكائن البشري ؟؟؟

أبددددا ماشي أمل يصطلب . . " لازم ينتظر عقاب دنيوي قوووووي من الله عسب يتووووووب "

سامحيني الغاااالية بس والله قلبي معورني علييييييييييييييييج 

كملي فديتج قصتج . . خاااطري أعرف أكثرررر شو الاحداث اللي صارت بعدد . .

وأكيييد نهاية القصة اللي بناخذ منها مليوووون عبررررة . .

ربي يحفظج ويحفظ عيالج ويخلي لج اهلج وايسرر أمورج . ."اللهم آمين "

----------


## m.dxb88

حبيبتي والله 


فديت رووحج وفديت عيالج يااربي

يحفظهم 

ويبعد عنج عيال الحرام \\ويعوضج ربي يالللي احسن منه 


حبيبتي 

عيشي حياتج وكملي قصتج وعقب انسيها وسوي طااف

روحي وتعالي استانسي ووونسي عيالج وماعليج لا منه ولا من اهله مهما كاانو بيذكرونج بالماااضي

انتي بعدج صغيره وتشتغلين روحي سافري غيري جو اطلعي للمطاعم اعزمي خواتج واخوانج سوي حفلات 

روحي العمره وافتحي صسفحه يديده وانسي اللي صار كله \\خلي همج كله ان تستانسين وتربين هالكتاكيت احسن تربيه وتلبسينهم احسن لبس 

ووفريلهم الللي يبونه كوني لهم الام والابو \


وخلي يريلج لي شفااهم يموت ندممم ويعضض صبوووعه ليش خلاج جي

وحريه فديتج ربيهم وونسيهم وطلعينهم لين اي ابووهم يقولنه امي ماقصرت فينا وهي الاولى \

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

والله ما اعرف شو اقول 

شعر راسي شاب من سوالف ريلج ... الله يهديه 

نترياااا التكمله غناتي 


وربي يحفظج انتي وعيالج ان شااء الله

----------


## AL-Doomah

وتشـآآن اصيح عورتي قلبي والله

ربي يريح بـآآلج ويفرحج بـ عيالج وهلج

مـآلت عليه من ريـل الحمدلله والشكـر

><!

----------


## mmm888mmm

قلبي عورني

كل شوي اتذكر الي صارلج

و اقول الله يعينها صراحة

احس ما ينفع وياه الا الحزم

عشان يحس فيج و يعرف قيمتج

و لازم اتحسسينه انه هو ولا شي بانسبة لج

و متابعينج يالغالية

----------


## شيطونــه

*يا بنات اقروا ردي زيين ما زيين 

الي تقول ملت و الي تعق كلام مثل السم 
انا الي هي انا انصدم منكم و ين هالفقيره ؟؟!!؟؟ 

بدال ما توقفون وياها و تدعون لها تقولون لها والله مليت !!!!
دامكن مليتن خلاص طلعن بلا وجع قلب وبلا تعليق 
ولا بس يعني تكتبون بس عشان تبينون رايكم 

المخلوقه يكفيها الي ياها 
كفااااااايه والله انها عاشت في هالوضع طوول ٤ سنين 
و تحملت ريل سببلها مشاكل نفسيه و عقدها 
لو وحده منكن مرة بالي مرة فيه بنت قطر ماظن اتم دقيقه وحده و تستحمل هالنوع من الرياييل 
و تصبر على هذا كله عشان خاطر عيون عيالها !!! 


فـ اتوقع كفايه انكم تحترمونها و لو بغيتوا تقولون شي ادعوا لها و بـــــس 
لان اتوقع انها يوم ردت تكتب الاحداث بالتفصيل هالشي ابدا مب هين !!! 

حــــــرام عليكن و خافن الله فيها


حبيبتي بنت قطر لا تقرين الردود الي تسم طنشيهن 
نحن وياج و الله وياج 
الله يعوضج خير فـ السنين المره الي مرة عليج و يحفظلج عيالج و يخليلج اياهم ياااااارب
و تفرحين فيهم ان شاء الله*

----------


## ريـــــــماني

تسلمين شيطونه والله الرمسه اللي كانت بخاطري قلتيها

بنات اقرن قصة البنيه وخذن منها عبر وتراها قصه حقيقيه مب من نسج الخيال عسب

تتذمرون وتبون النهايه انا عن نفسي وايد استفدت من هالانسانه الخلوقه

واللي ندر تواجدها بهالزمن 

بنت قطر ربي يسعدج بدنياج الشيخه ويحفظلج عيالج وهج من كل شر

مبارك عليج العيد ولو انج نزلتي دمعاتنا فيه بس تفداج والله

موفقه الشيخه ومتابعتنج ( :

----------


## كسوله وادلع

فديت قلبج بنت قطر وربي ما تستاهلي اللي ياج الله يعوضج خير ان شاء الله

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Upppppppp

----------


## فوفو الدلع

ما اقولج غير الله يعينج ويصبرج ذكرتيني بوحده قريبتي نفس معاناتج بس كملي شو صار بعد هذا كله ترااج وايد صيحتيني

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يصبرج ياختي ويسعدج وين ما تكونين

----------


## شحيه_عنيده

الله يعوضج خير فـ السنين المره الي مرة عليج و يحفظلج عيالج و يخليلج اياهم ياااااارب
و تفرحين فيهم ان شاء الله

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

آمبييه حبيبتي انتي . . . !!!


و الله موودري شلوون آوصف شعووؤري لج . . . ><


حبيبتي انتي . . .آصبررري و ع فكررة مغامراتج حلووووووة ويآ ريلــــــج . . . بس تعييسة للاسف الشديد ><


و على فكرررة آحتـــــــمآل آسووي مسلسل حق قصتج . . .!!! >>هههههههههههه آثوولف ويآآج حبيبتي . . .


يا رب يا رب يا رب يا رب يسعدج و تعيشين احلى حيــــــــــآة في الدنــــــــــــــيآ كلهآآآآآآآآآ . . . :$

----------


## قطرية من قلب

وييييييييه الله يعينج إختي ... الصراحة ريلج مب كفو تعذبين نفسج علشانه ... هذا انسان منتهي ... والبعد عنه أبرك لج ولعيالج ...

----------


## moonsis

الله ييسر امورج اختي و يسعدج في حياتج مع عيالج و أهلج

----------


## uae angel

الله ييسر اموورج يارب ويرزقج بالانسان اللي يعوضج عن ريلج..
مأجووورة حبيبتي على صبرج.. ان شاء الله ربي بيعوضج في الجنة..

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Uppppppppp

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

بجيت والله من حرقة قلبي 
الله يعينج ياربي
متابعه معاج 
بس اشوف لوتتركينه ابركلج لانه مايستحقج ابدا ابدا مثل هذا الانسان لاعنده احترام ولايصون زوجته حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## شووواقي

ياعمري انتي والله الغاليه خلاص وربي كل ماتجدد فيني الامل افقده مابالج انتي 
ماعليه ربي عوضج بعيالج يالغاليه
وع فكره ادا حسيتي عمرج هب قادره تكملين قصتج او كل ماتذكرين السالفه يتعكر مزاجج ويجافيج النوم وتمرين بحاله نفسيه انتي تتعبين منها وماترومين تتحمليها مسموحه ياقلبي لاتكملين بس لاتكدرين مزاجج وانتي تذكرين اشياء عانيتي فيها الامرين 
لن الحاله النفسيه تلعب دور كبير في حياه الانسان وانتي الي ياج منه كفايه
يالله من الريايل شو الي لقونه في بنات الهوى مالقونه في حريمهم 
الله يصبر قلبج وفكري برمستي اختي ولا تنسين هاي حالتج النفسيه وهاي حياتج وانتي الي بتتعبين اكثر وربي يستر عليج ويخليلج عيالج دنيا واخره

----------


## وردتبسم

متابعتنج حبوبه 
كمللللللللللللللللللللللللي

----------


## badrya

والله احترق قلبي عليج , اسمحيلي ريلج مب كفوا ومايستاهلج ابدا 
والله من امس وانا احاتيج ولو كانت ذكريات ماضي بل هي جرح ينزف دم 
الله يعينج ياكثر ماصبرتي وتحملتي عشان اعيالج الله يحفظهم لج ان شاء الله

----------


## كلي برآءه

فديتج قواج الله 

متابعه لج

----------


## ميميه88

اففففففففففف الظغط ارتفع

كل ها وساكته
انتي لو راويته العين الحمرا جان لقيتيه غير
بس تعرفين عارف انج بس تهددين وتصارخين بس مابتستغنيين عنه وهالشي اللي خلاه يتمادى
انا لو منج من يسافر باخخذ اغراضي كلها وبسير بيت اهليه 
ويوم ايي يلقى الدار خلي وبغلق فوني وبطلع غيييره وخليهه بحرته لين ماييج البيت ويادبونه اهلج


كملي
رفعي ظغطي..هو مافييه بس من قصتج ياني
ههههههههههههه

----------


## anjo0od

> فديتج قواج الله 
> 
> متابعه لج

----------


## سلطه حلوه

وينج يالغاليه ننتظرج

----------


## مجنونه حبيبي

فديتج أختي الله يهدي بالكم ويحنن قلبكم لبعض 
حسيت من كلامك ان ريلج بعده ياهل بسن المراهقه

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

الله ييسر امورج اختي و يسعدج في حياتج مع عيالج و أهلج

----------


## فرح راكـ

متابعه لج 

يالله حبوبه كملي

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

ويييييييييينج كملي بس .
باين ان ريلج يحبج وغار عليييييج وذا الشي الايجاابي فيه بس للاسف ..

----------


## داينه

يلله حبوبه كملي لنا 
ناطرينج على احر من الجمر
الله يكون بعونك

----------


## ميميه88

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ام شوق07

وينج يا الغاليه
عسى ما شر

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا خواتي فدددديتكم انا والله 

اسمحولي تأخرت عليكم بس والله بالي معاكم توني راجعه من طلعتي انا وعيالي اكتب لكم وانا للحين عبايتي 
دقايق وبكمل لكم بس ببدل واعذرووني التأخير

----------


## ام شوق07

اخذي راحتج حبوبه

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

حبيبتي خذي رآآآحتـــــــــــــــج 0 0 0 !!

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

اخذي راحتج حبوبه

----------


## MľăЌ Đҳβ

الله يعينج غناتي 

الله يسرلج امورج ويفرج لج همج

----------


## لا حيلة

على أحر من الجمر ......أنا أمس بس قريت قصتج وما رقدت لين ما خلصت كل الأجزاء ....

أهم شي أنج تعرفين شي واحد أنت كنت نعم الزوجه صاينه بيته وشرفه وعياله رغم كل خياناته بس هو إلي ما قدر هالشي يعني هو باختصار ما يستاهلج الغالية وإلي مثله حسافه عليه الأربع سنين من عمرج إلي عشتيها معاه وبعد حسافه دموعج على هالأشكال....
الله يخليلج عيالج إن شاء الله ......ولا هو البعد عنه عيد ..

----------


## أم_مهير

والله من امس وانا قاعدة على اللاب توب بس اتابع قصتج حبيبتي

كل شوي وافتح اكمل

الله يعينج

متابعة حبيبتي

----------


## دوا رووحي

غلايه 

قصتج وااااااااايد مأثرة فيني ومب قادرة اتحمل . .متشوووووووقة أعرف نهاية هالعذاب . . >< 

ونتريااج الغلااا . . خذذي راحتج  :Smile:

----------


## رووضه

متابعه

----------


## الخفاشه

نتريااج الغلااا . . خذذي راحتج

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا والله وغلا يا بنات قريت ردودكم كلللها عشان جي تأخرت شوي كلامك مثل العسل وربي انكم نعم الاخوات
فدددددديتكم والله كلكم يالرميثيه تسلمين وام مايد2003 عساج ع القوه والدنيا اصلا قصص وعبر وانتي يا Pink Hوالله انج دخلتي قلبي من اول رد لي بالموضوع وام شوق بعد عسى ربي يهنيج وانتي يا روضة الورد جزاج الله خير عالاحاديث الدينيه .. واختي ام مهير و ba6006a ودوا روحي فدددددددديتكم والله وعساني ما خلا منكم وAl_Doomau تسلمين حبيبتي 
واختي شيطونه واختي ريماني عسى يومي قبل يومكم وفدددددددديت قلوبكم وحبيبتي شواقي الله يرضى دنيا وآخره دنيا وآخره وفددددددددديت كل اللي دعت لي معليش الوقت ما يسعفني اكتب كل اساميكم لاني ابي اكمل لكم الباقي واعذوروني

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

الله يرزقج إن شاء الله على قد نيتج 

نتريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاج

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات رجعت للبيت ع ال10ودشيت بهدوووء وقعدت بغرفة ولدي لين نام ودخلته الغرفه لانه ينام معانا المهم دشيت فراشي والاخ كان بسابع نومه ركبت المنبه حق الصلاه ورقدت واول ما قعدت من النوم ما لقيته توضيت وصليت وبعد ما صيت قيت مكالمته في جوالي انه كان ع السايلنت كلمته وتكلم معي عااااااااادي وما كأن شيء صاير قال انه قعد الساعه 2 وطلع كانو الشباب مجتمعين بالقهوه ووو المهم قال تبين ريوق اجيب معاي وانا راجع قلت ما ابي بنام شوي قبل الدوام ومبين علي زعلاااانه ما ابي اتكلم معاه قال ع العموم انا اصلا كنت متصل خابرج تقومين للصلاه بس بعد اراضيج وانتي شكلج للحين زعلانه قت له ابي اسكر راسي بعورني بنام قال ع راحتج وسكر ..
المهم حاولت انام والله اني ما قدرت قعدت ارتب اغراضي حق الدوام والهي نفسي لين يجي وقت الدوام واشوفه مرسل لي مسج عن الصباح سفهته..
ورحت للدوام واللا يرلي مسج تريقي خفيف لاني عازمج ع الغدا ... اففف كفايه اني متضايقه منه حيل وكل ما حاولت اندمج مع البنات قام يرسل.. ولان جبدي لايعه منه ارسلت له مسج (للاسف تريقت ثقيل ومالي خاطر اكل شيء مشكور ) اتصل ع طولا اول مره ارده قال خير ان شاءالله شفيج مخيسه النفس انتي حقوده وطول عمرج نكد في نكد وتم يقط كلام مثل ويهه وانا بالدوام احراااج كان مبين علي ابي ابكي ومتضاايقه حيل وانا اتكلم واقصر صوتي مقهوره من اسلوبه قلت له قصر صوتك واذا عندك شيء ارسل بمسج ما اقدر اتكلم عندي ناس قعد يصارخ يقول عناد فيج وانتي وانتي كلام وايد والله اني بس ساكته لدرجة انه يقولي الو يبي يتأكد اذا سكرت او لا قلت خلص اللي عندك وسكر لاني لو سكرت اعرفه شو بيسوي اففف قال كم كلمه مثل السم وسكر سكرت منه ودشيت الحمام الله يعزكم وبكيت بكى لييييين فضيت اللي بقلبي نسيت اقولكم ان البنات شكو او يمكن عرفو انه صايره هوشه بيني وبين اللي اكلمه مع اني احاول ابين العكس فشللللللله والله طاح ويهي المهم رتبت شكلي وطلعت احاااول اامثل اني اسولف وعادي بس عيوني كانت حمر لدرجة ان وحده شفتها بعييييييييني غمزة لرفيجتها ع بالها ما شفتها اففف فشيله والله

----------


## أم_مهير

كملي فديتج متابعة

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

كل عيد وانتي احلى بنت في قطر  :Big Grin:  وكل عيد وانتي احن ام ان شاء الله 

توني اشوف تكملت القصة وربي قلبي تقطع بس انا اعرف انج اقوى من هذا كله (لهيت بالعيد) 

كملي متابعة بكل حواسي لاني راح اكتبلج بنهاية القصة رايي

----------


## Cute Mamy

في انتظارج فديتج  :Frown:

----------


## شووواقي

نترياج الغاليه وعساج ع القوه

----------


## Cute Mamy

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم رخلص الدوادم ورجعت للبيت وما لقيته تغديت ونمت وقلبي محرووووووووق على طلعته من 2 بالليل قمت العصر وقعدت تحت عند البنات امه وخواته وشوي اللا هو جاي دخل وكان شكلنا عادي ما يبين انه فيه شيء وعقب قعدنا سوالف شوي عشان محد يشك بشي وطلعنا فوق واللا هو يقولي انتي ليش مخسه النفس ع بالج لو سويتي جذي بهون من السفره بسافربس عناد فيج وسوي اللي تسوينه عاد انا هنا ما سكت وتيمت اصارخ عليه وتنناقر بصوت عالي وهواش وهذا اللي هو يبيه خساره ما حقرته عشان يحتر هو يستانس لما نتهاوش يبي يحررررق اعصابي ليش ما ادري..
المهم نام وانا محتررررررره عليه ونزلت لان اصلا الوقت توه بس هو راد يبي ينام لان جدوله معتفس المهم قضينا هاليومين لين يوم الخميس وكان يوم السفر وانا احترق من القهر وادعي ربي من كل قلبي انه ما يسافر بس للأسف سافر .. سافر وكسر بخاطري وزاد همومي هموم ارسلي مسج انا مسافر توصين على شيء؟ مارديت قهررررررني بكيت وبكيت وبكيت احتريت انقهرت ما عاد عرفت كيف اتصرف
رحت لبيت اهلي وهو ترى قايلي بيرجع بالسبت بط جبدي لاني ادري ان هالايام اللي يكون فيه الحفلات لاني لما كان جواله هذاك شفت حقيره من نفس البلده كانت مرسله له مسج ( ايش جايبك الحين السهره تكون بس خميس وجمعه حبيبي واليوم الاثنين؟ خها آخر الاسبوع احسن) من هذا المسج عرفت السر اللي يخليه بس بآخر الاسبوع يسافر ..
المهم انه سافر انا خذيت ولدي وخدامتي واغراض لنا تكفينا لين يرجع وانا افكر هل ارجع له مره ثانيه او لا ما عاد ارجع هل اتطلق واللا بعد الضيق الفرج هل بينصلح حاله او لا ..كنت مشتتتته بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى وجدددددددددددا حزينه والله اني حزينه حييل بعكسه تماما كان الصبح يضحك ومفرفش ويهه عطاني امل انه بيقولي هونت وبقعد بس ارسلي مسج حطمننننننننننننني حيل لما كان يخبرني انه بيسافر ..

----------


## anjo0od

,,,,..............

----------


## AL-Doomah

:Frown: 

ربي يصبرج 

لا حول ولا وقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

آمبييييييييييييييه حبيبتي آنتي ><


قسسم بالله الدمووع ع عيني ><

----------


## دلع الحوامد

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

كملي حبيبتي متابعه 

الله يهديه ويسخره لج

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم سافر ورحت لاهلي وانا للحين ما اتخذت قرار بيني وبين نفسي لقيت اهلي مجتمعين وجو رهييييييييييييب ووناسه والكل كان هناك والله اني بوسطهم ولاني بحاسه بالفرح كنت اتعس انسانه على وجه الارض تخيلو كل وحده من خواتي معها ريلها بس للحين خواتي ما عندهم عيال بس فرحت الدنيا بعيونهم صحيح محد خالي من المشاكل ودايم يفضفضون عندي الي متهاوشه مع حماتها واللي واللي المهم المشاكل اللي تصير بكل بيت بس يحسون بطعم الفرح وانا؟؟ الله يخلف ع قلبي ما احس اني مثل باقي الحريم يحز بخاطري الوضع اللي كنت فيه ... 
المهم انا عندي اموووووووت فيه عاقل وفاهم واهم شيء موب كبير بالعمر وايد يعني بيفهمني لو ما قلت له تفاصيل وما بيحرجني وايد ..
بين زحمتهم وكلامهم جيت وقعدت جنب خالي

----------


## ريماني:)

> والله انج بيوم العيد وصيحتيني .. جنه وحده اعرفها من زمااان ويالسه تخبرني قصتها .. 
> 
> 
> الله يعوضج خير على كل التعب الي تعبتيه ..


هيه والله 
وانا بعد 
الله يعينج ختيه 
 :Frown:

----------


## نهر الحياه

يالله قصتج تفتح عيون البنات والغافلات

الله يعينج ويثبت ريايلنا ع حق

ريل يعرف ربه ومتشدد ويحرمني من أجل الجنه ويعوضني 

عن فتن الدنيا بحنانه واحترامه

احسن بمليون مرة عن ريال خاين مخلي حرمته ع راحتها


كملي اختي ........

----------


## حطموك

فديتح
ربي
يفرجها 
عليج
قلوبنا
معاج
قلبا
وقالبا

----------


## anjo0od

> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> 
> كملي حبيبتي متابعه 
> 
> الله يهديه ويسخره لج

----------


## دمعة ولهان

كملي و الله ان فيني راااقد 

بس ما ابا ارقد بس عسب اعرف شو صااار 

والله قصتج علمتني وااااااااااااااااايد اشيااااااااء

----------


## دلع الحوامد

متابعينج ^^

كملي يعل ربي يفرجهااا عليج

----------


## سلطه حلوه

كملي الغلا ربي يفرج عليج يارب

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات انا قعدت جنب خالي ومسك يدي كنا نسولف عادي وكنت ابي لهم كلهم ان ما فيه شيء وان جيت لهم عشان ريلي مسافر عادي وان اصلا راضيه بسفره وانا مافيه شيء بس تبون تعرفون الموووت اللي قطع قلبي يوم خواتي تضايقو من كثرة سفراته كانو يقطون كلام عادي بس والله انه يجرررررررررررررررررررررحني فيني غصه هذولا خواتي ما اقدر اقولهم شيء بس هم يتكلمون سبيل انهم يخافون ع مستقبلي وعلي قالو شفيه هذا كله مسافر احنا مستحيل نخلي رياييلنا يسافرون هالكثر وليش ما ياخذج معاه ووو وكلام وايد يتعبني اكثر من التعب اللي انا فيه 
اتضايق ويزيد كلامهم الطين بله واسهر احاتي وافكر ونفسيتي زفتت بس ما اطلع هالشيء وكل مره بينصلح حاله هذا ابو عيالي مهما صار ولو تميت ع ذمته ما بسمح لحد يتكلم عنه .. بتقولون خواتج واهلج والمفروض تقولين بقولكم حتى ولو الاهل ما بيسامحون الريل ولا ما بيعدونها له حتى لو انصلح خصوصا وانا اشوف كيف شالين الحرب ع ريل وحده من خواتي بس علشانه ما يصرف عليها لانها موظفه فما بالكم لو درو من سوالف ريلي وع فكره ريل اختي ريال والنعم فيه ما يقصر بباقي الاشياء وجذي احقدو عليه واستلموه ..كيف بحالتي انا .. وخلونا نحط اسوأ الاحتمالات وحتى ولو تطلقت عيالي شو ذنبهم افشي سر ابوهم او اغلاط ابوهم اخلي الرايح والجاي يتكلم عنها ليش؟؟؟
ليش اخلي عيالي ينزلون روسم لو حد جاب سيرة ابوهم ؟؟ هذا كان تفكيري الاول والاخير همي بس عيالي وبسسس
المهم قعدت جنب خالي وفي نص السوالف والله ان الحزن باين بعيوني خالي كان بيقوم يطلع هوووس ع ايدي طبعا اشاره عشان الحقه بدون محد يدري طالعته باشاره بمعنى اوكي لحقته من الباب الخلفي وتميت بالحوش وهو كان للحينه داخل المهم طلع شافني قال لبسي عباتج بنرح قريب وبنرجع قلت له ثواني بس

----------


## AL-Doomah

ختيه انـآ قريت من فتره لـ حرمه
حالها جريب من حـآلج وكـآنت تسأل الشيخ 
شو تسوي فـ هالموضوع . .

إما أن يتوب توبة صادقة ، وإما أن تسعي لمفارقته ، بطلاق ، أو خلع .
واستعيني بالله تعالى دعاءً ، وتضرعاً لهدايته أو التخلص منه ، 
واستعيني بعقلاء أقاربك لتخليصك منه إن لم يتب من ذنبه ، 
وإياكِ أن تجعلي أولادكِ مانعاً من فراقه ، فبفراقه تحافظين عليهم ، 
وتحمينهم من سوئه وشرِّه ، وبفراقه تستطيعين تربيتهم بعيداً عن 
مكامن الشر ودواعي الفتنة .

 :Smile:

----------


## الكعبيه

بتخبرج كيف تحملتي..
انا اللي عندي مزعلني ومتكدره واااايد
واحس فيني ضيق تنفس من هالوضع
فما بالج لا سمح الله صارلي ملثج
اتوقع الحين بكون في عداد الموتى من الضيق
ربي يرزقج الصبر وطولة البال
وربي يرزقج اللي كل اللي تتمنيينه
واهم شي رااااااحة البااااااال


فديتج حبيتج من طيبة قلبج

:‏)‏

----------


## يحراوية

اختي الله يكون فعونج انا توني قريت قصتج بس في اجزاء ما قريتها بس الي فهمته ان ريلج ما فيه وازع ديني او مريض نفسي او مقصرة فشي معاه ونتي مب حاسة المهم كل هم بعده فرج واصبري^^.

----------


## يحراوية

اختي لو تبين حل ان شالله ارسليلي ايميلج ع الخاص ترى اختي تشتغل مصلحة اجتماعية و بخليها تساعدج

----------


## سلطه حلوه

متابعينج الغلا كملي

----------


## Cute Mamy

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا قلبي  :Frown:

----------


## دمعة ولهان

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق
كملي الغلا

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

اه ياصبرج 
لاحوله ولاقوة الا بالله

متابعتج كملي يارب يعينج ويهدي زوجج يارب

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

اليوم كنت طالعه وانتي كله ببالي وبتخيل نفسي مكانج ياسامح الله الله لايكولها مابعرف شو يصير فيني دخيلك ياالله
يارب يصبرج

----------


## دلع الحوامد

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله

----------


## دمعة ولهان

ليش تتاخرين في التكمله

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله

----------


## نهوره

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يهون عليج يارب وفرحج بعيالج

----------


## فرح راكـ

تدرين والله دوم نكج على بالي حتى وانا سايره المستشفى لربيعتي قلت برد اقرا قصتها 

مأجوره يارب على هالصبر ويمكن فالنهايه تكون هدايته على ايدج 


كملي الغلا

----------


## عاشقة صلاله

والله من الصباح وأنا بهالقسم اقرأ قصتج وأبكي مع كل كلمه كتبتيها اهنيج عالاسلوب الرائع بسرد قصتج المحزنه والشيقه والله طول اليوم افكر فيج وطلعت اتمشى بالدوحه واتأمل الدوحه وأقول ياترى وين موقعها من قطر واجي احضنج واواسيج على كل لحظه مره وتعيسه عشتيها ولله مايستاهل لاحبج ولادموعج وزوجج ماعنده وازع ديني والله لو يخاف ربه مالجى للحرام ربي يصرف عنه الداهيات اللاهيات ويجعلج فعينه حوريه ويبعد عنكم مداخل الشيطان ياااااااااااارب فرج هم اختي بنت قطر واسعدها وبارك لها في زوجها وعيالها ويحفظها ويجازيها على صبرها يارب يارب اهدي زوجها 
يارب اهدي زوجها 
يارب اهدي زوجها
يارب يتوب ويحرم الحريم بعدها يارب جملها بعينه وجمله بعينها يارب اني احببت فيك بنت قطر اختا من الاسلام يارب فوفقها بالدنيا والاخره وحقق احلامها يارب

----------


## moon soon

فيني فضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول خالج شو بيقولج يا الله يالله حبيبي حاولي تكتبين جزئيات كبيره @@

من يومين و انا ادخل كل شوي اجيك على موضوعج عشان الحق على الجزء اليديد 


و الله انتي انسانه تفكيرج راقي و عاقله و ابدا مش انانيه لانج فكرت بعيالج و تفكيرج صحيح انتي تنسين بس الناس ما ترحم و تعق كلام 

احبج في الله و الله يعطيج القوه يا رب

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

> ليش تتاخرين في التكمله


الاخت تعبانه نفسيا وجسديا وعاطفيا جيد انها قادره تكتب مئساتها ومعاناتها المؤلمه مسكينه والله وانتو تلوموها لانها تأخرت الله يعينها ياربي كونوا لها عون ولاتكونوا لها فرعون 

وادعو من الله ان يفرج همها 
اللهم امين

----------


## بنت قطر999

تراني قاعده ارد بس قبل اقرأ ردودكم عددلللل وعقب اكمل تكفون علقو ابي اشوف رأيكم بكل جزئيه لان سبحان الله فيه وايد فروق بين التفكير من وحده للثانيه

المهم خواتي انا اتصلت ع شغالتي وقلت لها تجيب عبايتي وتخلي ولدي عند خواتي عشان ما يشوفني ويتعلق فيني ابي اروح بروحي مع خالي بروحي المهم طلعنا ع مع بعض وكنا نتكلم عااااادي جدا عن الحياه الدوام والحمل ووو ووداني للبتيل قال تعالي نتقهوى كنت فرحانه واقول بقلبي الحين بخرررر علومي كلها ههههههههههههههه

----------


## Dubai's pearl

> التشويق والاثارة .........واكبر عدد من الردود 
> 
> لاتزعيلين صاحبة الموضوع بس هذا واضح ,,,,,



فديتج البنت تكتب معاناتها وانتي تقولين تشويق و اثاره !! 

و بعدين احسها آدميه ما بتم يالسه عاللاب 24 ساعه 

هي من القهر الي فيها تكتب تفاصيل و خاطرها تفضفض ..

احسنوا الظن فالناس ^_^

----------


## دلع الحوامد

متابعينج حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعة الدرمكي

كان الله في عونج

----------


## ناعمة الخد

> فديتج البنت تكتب معاناتها وانتي تقولين تشويق و اثاره !! 
> 
> و بعدين احسها آدميه ما بتم يالسه عاللاب 24 ساعه 
> 
> هي من القهر الي فيها تكتب تفاصيل و خاطرها تفضفض ..
> 
> احسنوا الظن فالناس ^_^


استغفر الله انا مب قصدي ظن السوء والله اني افكر فيها واحتيها حتى لو محد بيصدق بس والله قلبي 
محروق عليها واعصابي بعد تعبت من كثر افكر في مصيبتها وابغي اعرف شو صار لها وكيف تصرفت 
الله يفرج همها وهم المسلمين ,,,,,,,,

----------


## مويز

والله انج عورتي قلبي 
الله يعوضج بالجنه ويخليلج اعيالج ويطرح البركه فيهم

----------


## دلع الحوامد

فووق ..

----------


## قلـب صافي

متابعة قصتج من أمس وما شاء الله عليج فيج صبر وارادة 

الله تعالى يفرج همج

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

الصراحه انتي انسانه مثاليه ماشفت ولاسمعت مثلج ابدا ماشاء الله عليج 

يارب يعوضج بخير منها في الاخره 
وماالحياة الدنيا الا لهوا ولعب 

ياويله زوجج من عذاب الله 

بس انا اقول لو تقولين الى امج او خالج اقلها يقدر يعينج ويساعدج او اي شخص فاهم كبير من طرف اهلج مب من اهله 
لازم اهلج حتى تقدرين تحلين مشكلتج

وبعدين تقولين اطفالي واطفالي ياأختي يمكن خير الى اطفالج انهم يعيشون بس معاج يمكن زوجج مايعرف يربيهم يمكن انتي بتربيهم احسن منه 

مابيصير تبكين طول الوقت اولا مب زين عليج هذا كله مستقبلا ياسامح الله يولد امراض لج من كثير حرقة القلب والقهر 
لاحوله ولاقوة الا بالله 

ياربي حاسه حالي مخنوقه عشانج عن جد بموت قهر وبعيط عشانج يارب يصبرج

----------


## والله انثىQQ

الله ايسر امورج غاليتي ويهدي ريلج ويحفظ عيالج

----------


## m.dxb88

حبيبتي والله 

جني عااايشه معااج واتخيل كل حركه وكل شي 

الله يفرجها عليج ياربي

ويخلييج حوريه فعيونه 

وياليت ترمسين حد من هلج يكون محل ثقه ياارب

فديت قلبج انا والله حبيتج

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

حبيبتي بنت قطر تصبحين على خير وبكرى ان شاء الله بتابع تكملة القصه ويارب الله يهديكم لبعض لما يحبه ويرضاه ان شاء الله

----------


## ba6o6a

سامحينى اختى انتى الغلطانة 
في كل تصرفاتك وتعاملك 
وطاعة الزوج واجبة الا في المعصية 
واعتقد ان سبب كل انتكاسات زوجك هي طريقة تعاملك معه

----------


## تاجرة عادية

السلام عليكم اختي بنت قطر .. 

تعرفين انا سهراااانه للحين قريت موووضوعج كامل من رقم واحد الى 60 ... ماشاء الله ...

حبيت انصحج نصايح لوجهه الله ان شفتي فيهن نصايح زينه تقيدتي فيهن ان شفتي نصايح ماهي زينة طنشيهن ....

اللي فهمته ان ريلج صفاته التالي :: 

طايش

لعوبي

غير مهتم 

عصبي (عندما يراه انج كشفتي سر من اسراره ويردها بعصبيه اونه!! زعل)

مايخاف الله برغم انه ملتزم ع صلاة !!!! سبحان الله ...يقول الله في كتابه العزيز (إنَّ الصَلاَةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ )

وغيره من صفات التي لا احد يرضاها لا لولده ولا لاخوه ولا لحد ....

--------


صفاتج انتي :::

طيبه .

حنونه .

ع نياتج .

تتحملين مسئؤلية فوق طاقتج .

صابرة.

وغيرها من صفات ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

مابكيت في القصة كامله الا مرتين ^؟%

مره يوووم حضنتي عيالج وقلتي حسيتي بشعر جسمج وقف وقلتي الحمد الله ع نعمه الذرية ^.^ (الله يجعلهم من بارين فيج يارب ووتشووفينهم شيوووخ ووقاده وكل اناس تقول يا حظها من بطن اللي يابتكم يابت رياااييل) امين يارب

ومرة يوم تفديتي اختج يوم صارختي عليهااا .. 

والقصة كاملة مؤلمه جداا ... 

في اغطاااء كبيرةةة انتي سويتيتهاا وبنبهااا لج لعدم تكرارهااا (ياليت):::

تعطينه فلوس عسب يروح في الحرام ونتي عارفة يصرف الفلوس بالحرام !! نتي بجي تساعدين ريلج ع افشاء الفساد ! سمحي لي بس صدق نتي تساعدينه وهذا والله لا يحبه ...لانه ريلج يخونج وتعرفين هذا الشيء .. تذكري دايماا يوم يطلب منج فلوس تذكري هاي الاية (ان الله لايحب الخائنين)... ريلج يخون والله مايحب الخائن ... وتذكري انج تساعدينه بهذا الشيء .. ولازم توقفين قطعج بفلوس بخصوص السفر

انا مابتطرق بفلوس مصروووفج لعيالج .. لانه مشكلة بسيطة ...

بعد ماتقطعين فلوس .. بيي ريلج وبيقولج فلانه بسافر عطيني فلوس .. لا تعطينه ابد .. حتى لو عصب .. 

لا تكونين وايد رووومنسية اللي تسمع كلام حلو وحب وغرام !! وتنسى انه ريلهاا يخونها!!!! ولا تخلينه يسمعج كلام معسول وتوافقين ع اي شيء .. هاي نقطه مهمه ..


انتي نتظرتي سنين وع بالج ريلج بيتغير !! سبحان الله الله يغير الانسان من حال لحال بس ريلج بعده مافقد شيء عسب يحس فيه ! بعده كل شيء عنده ! ع باله دنيا بتمشيء جي .. 

هذيل اللي يروحون للحرام يبووون امراض خبيثة اعوذ منها .. ايدز!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! بكره اذا صار فيه لا سمح الله .. بيصير فيج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مادري كيف هاي الفكرة شالته من بالج ....!!!!!

منو بيربي عيالج في المستقبل !!!! مافكرتي فيهاا !! ماسبقت الاحداث بالرغم انج تحبين تسبقين الاحداث وتنبشين !! فكري بعقلج مووب بقلبج !!!

نا اللي اشووووفة انتي ووووايد تمووووووووووووتين ع ريلج رغم نج تعرفينه اكثر عن اي انسان ... بس هل الحب هذا يستاهل !!! 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عندج حلول كثيرة لمشكلتج .. ونا ماني استشارية ولا شيء .. بس اني حرمة واحب احط لعمري حلول كثيرة بدنيتي ....

الحل :: دخلووون اهلكم بسالفة ...

الحل:: تيليسن بيتج فترررررررره طويله ع اساس زعل .. هي ع عسب زعلانه ويوم يرد لج .. لا طعين تردين له الا بسفرة لمكه المكرمة .. عسى ربي يهديه يوم يشوف رهبه بيت الله .....

الحل:: تسوووين مقللللب يخاااااااااااف منه (كما تدين تدان ).. ماعندي اي مقلب حاليا .. بس مقلب قوووي يخاف منه ولازم نتي تكونين قووووية بعد .. ::: 

مرة قريت سمعت قصة مؤلمه ::: 

وحده ريلها يخونهااا !! لانه ضعيفة الشخصية ... وبعدين قوت من شخصيتها بالرجوع الى استشاريين .. وبعدين يابت اخوهااا للبيت بس لابس عباه وشيله وكل شيء .. وقالت لريلها انته لا تظهر من البيت واقعد عند باب غرفه وشوفنا انا وفلانه بنسولف في الصالة وباب كان مفتوح بينهم .. بعدين راح اخوها وطبعا لابس عباة وشيله 

بعد ماراح .. قالت له فلان قال لبيه .. قال تعرف انه اللي طلعت مني ريال موب حرمه !! قال لا !! وكان بيضربهاا !! قالت له انه محترمة ونظيفه هذا اخوي بس ابي اخبرك اني لو اريد ايب الحرام بيبه وووقدامك بعد وببيتك ومن دون ماتعرف .. بس انا اشرف من شرف ... وكما تدين تدان .. وتم يصيح الريال وسبحان الله اهتدى ..

وايد قصص معبرة يروم الانسان يستخدمه بحياته ووويغير الانسان ..

---------------------------------------------------

ماقدر اكتب اكثر عن جي .. عندي وايد نصايح .. اخليها لباجر اذا الله راد 

لاني دايما ارقد من وقت ..!! اليوم سهرتني ...


الله يوووفقج ويسر جميع امورج يارب

ويهدي شباب المسلمين يارب

----------


## الخفاشه

كملي الغلا ربي يفرج عليج يارب

----------


## كلي برآءه

فديتج والله 

ما ادري ليش احسآسي انج ودرتييه !!!!!
احس ما يسستااهل كل هالتضحيآت .. 


حبييت تفكيرج يوم قلتي .. ما ابي افشي سره عشآن بآجر لا يعآيرون عيآلج بآبوه 
صدق صدق حسيت مخج كبير 





متابعه لج

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات انقلبت السوالف عن ريلي وعن سفرته سألني قال كم يوم بيتم مسافر وايش اخباره معاي ع طول بدت المناحه مع ان حنا كنا بكوفي بس الحمدلله مافيه ناس المهم قال ركبي السياره بحاسب وبجيج لحقني وانا تلومت فيه فشلته .. لركب وقعد يتفداني ويسألني شالسالفه .. ومن هالكلام وانا افضفض واشكي له بس طبعا موب كللللل شيء مقتطفات .. كان خالي فوول عليه وااايد عصصصصصصصصب وقعد يهاوش ويلعنه ويبي يكلم امي ويقولي خلاص مالج رده هذا وهذا قعد يسبه حسييييييييييييييت اني ندمت اني قلت له قلتله خلاص بعطيه هالمره فرصه ولو كررها خلاص بتركه ما راح اناقشه انا ابيك تكون لي عون ابي حاله ينصلح انا علي منه ولد وحامل ما ابي اندم عقب الطلاق وقمت اهدي في خالي يالله يالله قدرت اني اخليه يطخ شوي (افف ياربي انا ناقصه ضغوطات يعني؟) 
انا مارضيت ان خالي يتدخل وهو معصب لان عواقبها ندم وخالي قال كلام كبير وايد وانه بيسحبببببببببه بالمحاكم انا هنا خفت وهذا اللي خلاني اتراجع عن الباقي (كنت اقول بقلبي هذا وانتما تعرف باقي سوالفه) وبيني وبينكم توقعت خالي اعقل من جذي هو هادي دايم ويحبنا ايه بس ما توقعت يثور جذي فجأه..
المهم خالي اتصلبحماي الكبير وانا معاه بالسياره وتم يقط عليه كلام عن اخوه وقام يقوله انه موب ريال وانه مخليني عند اهلي كل اسبوع والثاني وينقز للسعوديه ولغيرها ههههههههههههههه ما قاله اسم الدوله ذيك ع أساس يبين له اني ما شكيت لهم واني ما قلت لهم شيء ما كنت ابي حماي يحط بقلبه اني فضحت اخوه ..
المهم نزلت البيت والنفسيه دمااااااااااااار قبل اول مع ان خالي حاول يغير الجو بس بعد نفسيتي كانت دمااار وكنت واااايد افكر دخلت على اهلي وخواتي بس عادي ما شكو بشيء لان خالي دايم يطلعنا عادي يعيني ..
المهم مرت الليله علي مرررره وزادها ان هذاك محول جوااله ليش يحوله لييييييييييييش؟؟ ليش؟ كل ما قلت بقلبي هو الحين شيسوي ومع من قاعد ؟ تعرفون يوم بليس يلعب بعقل الواحد؟؟ حتى لو كان مع وحده او اي شيء التفكير ذبحني وبليس لعب بي لعب ...
مرت الليله وانا عيوني حتى ما غفت عيوني

----------


## والله انثىQQ

فديتج وياج كملي

----------


## الخفاشه

كملي الغلا ربي يفرج عليج يارب

----------


## Cute Mamy

الله يفرجها عليج و يعوضج خير  :Smile: 

في الانتظار ..........

----------


## كلي برآءه

اكيد بييييييييعصب خالج
لانه مب شويه اللي ريلج سواه



متابعه

----------


## داينه

كملي حبيبتي

----------


## بنت قطر999

بنات قدروو موقفي الحين انا صرت بين ثلاث نيران شوفو كيف الاول هو والثاني اهله والثالث خالي اللي ما اضمنه من حبه لي ننكم يخبر اهلي ويزيد موقفي صعوبه مع انه وعدني ما يخبرهم 

بقولكم الحين كيف من ناحية ريلي ابي اروضه بطريقتي انا للحين ما يأست وبحاول وبحاول اوكي ؟ هذا ع الاقل تفكيري ذيج الليله ...
اما نار اهله فكنت جددددددددددددا منحرجه منهم هم ما خذين عني فكره اني مره صبوره وفيني خير وما بفضح ريلي مهما صار بينا اما باتم معاه او بتركه بس ماراح افضحه ,بس خالي الله يهديه خررربها لما كلم اخوه الكبير احرااج حتى اني توقعت حماي بيكلمني يعاتبني بس ما كلم ولا تشره تلومت فيهم والله انا وايد احبهم عمرهم ما اغلطو علي بالعك كانو ضد ولدهم معاي
اما النار الثالثه فهم اهلي واهلي ما تعرفونهم كثري والله يودونه ورا الشمس والله ما يخلوني ارجع له لو شنو يصير اهلي حاريييين وصعب التفاهم معاهم وبيسون حرب مع جماعتي

هذا تفكيري طووووووووووول الليل وعاد كان حزتها حامل بآخر الثامن تخيلو الوضع شوي والله ان الهلالات السودا طالعه يشكل فظييييع سهر وتعب وحياه اعوذ بالله ذبللللللت من قلب

----------


## هاكوناماتاتا

ربى يعينج ويعوضج عوض خير فى عيالج قسم بالله قطعتى قلبى احسج وحدة من خاواتى

----------


## anjo0od

> كملي حبيبتي

----------


## همس المشأعر

حسيت من طريقه كلامج انج ف بيت اهلج 

ننتظر باقي لقصه 

اتابعج من قبل العيد ^^

الله يوفقج

----------


## قلبي يحبك

فدييييييييييتج والله وفديييتج اعياج 

شو اساميهم >>>> شو دخله هع

اختي انتي واااايد صبووره بس كل شيء له حد الغلااا 

مب بس تصبرين وتسكتين لا وقفي كل شيء عند حده

وخاطري اعررف النهايه







متابعه

----------


## كلي برآءه

يب يبب انا بعد حسيت انها بيت اهلها

احس قرااري لرجعتي عند ريلي برد عنه

----------


## راك و بس

متابعة بصمت

----------


## ام اماراتية

*كملي القصة الغاليه .....والله يساعدج ويفرج عليج همج......*

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم حبايبي ذيك الليله تميت احاتي وايد وافكر وبالي مشغول لييين اصبح بس عقب من التعب نمت ومرا اليومين معاناه علي لين رجع من سفرته ورحت كالعاده قبله وارتب واتجهز وكان خالي يتصل علي باستمرار يشوف كيف الاوضاع واتصالاته توترني خصوصا اني للحين ما شفت حماي ..
مافيه شيء جديد رجع كالعاده واستقبلته انا وولده بس ودخل الله يكرمكم الحمام وعقب طلع وعلق ثيابه ركزو شوي الحين اوكي؟
علق ثوبه وفيه شيء طار منه انا شفته بس ما تكلمت ع بالي زرار من ثوبه او شيء عادي خصوصا ان الوضع بينا مب اوكي وان فيه حساسيات وهالسفره خربت بيناا وااايد 
المهم دخل فراشه وانا تكرمون دخلت للحمام بنات انصدممممممممت والله اني ابكي الحين يوم تذكرت تدرون شو شفت باللحمام؟؟ شفت تكرمون في البالوعه الفين اللي يوزعونه بالطياره ... شفتو الصدمه بتقولون انتي تدرين من البدايه انه بيسافر اقولكم ايه ادري بس لو ركزتو بالسالفه هذي هو قالي بيروح مع رفيجه عشان يسوق بداله لان رفيجه بيسوي عمليه في عينه يعني ماجاب سيرة الطياره كللش

----------


## والله انثىQQ

الله ايعينج :Frown:

----------


## بنوتــــة

اكيد بيعصب خالج لانه مب شويه اللي ريلج سواه

متابعه

----------


## ريم الفلا777

الله ييسر لج امرج ويفرجها ااااااااه حاسة بقهر من ريلج

----------


## داينه

وينج بنت قطر قلوبنا معاك يلله كملي 
متابعه من البدايه 
ريلي قالي قومي نامي وانا ابد عاطيته طاف ومتابعتك هههههههههههههه

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

حبيبتي قلت مابعلق الا لما نتتهي القصة بس مااااااااااااااافيني صبر خلااااااااااااص

والله مقهورة كتير من وضعك وزعلت عليكي كتير والله

في شي حيرني فيكي يعني انتي شو بدك بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟

يعني تفتشي وتدققي بأدق التفاصيل وتتعذبني وتحرقي قلبك ومابدك حد يعرف بالموضوع ؟

حراااااااام والله عذاب

يعني لما انتي تموتي فيه ومابدك تتركيه ومابدك تتطلقي ومابدك حد من اهلك واهله يعرف ... ليش تعذبي نفسك وتفتشي وراه ؟؟؟ خاصة وانك حاولتي كم مرة وماجاب نتيجة

يعني انا اللي بعرفو

يا اما الوحده تكشف كل شي وتفتش وراه وتمسك عليه ادله وتخبر اهلها وتحط حد للموضوع وتخليه يعرف حدوده ويوقف عندها

او دامها مو قد المواجهة ومابدها تخسره خلاص ماتتعب نفسها ولا تفتش وراه 

اما تعرف كلللللللللللللل شي ويكون عندها علم بكل تفاصيل الخيانة وساكته ؟؟؟؟ الصراحة قمة القهر

ماتزعلي مني بس حاسة انك عاجبك دور الضحية

حرام عليكي خدي موقف مو حالة والله الوحده تتزوج عشان ترتاح وتستق مو خيانات وزنا اعوذ بالله

وينفضح قدام اهلك شو المشكلة ؟؟ بيستاهل 

اذا هو مو رجال وما احترم نفسه وماحشمها ليش تحشميه ؟

صبرتي عليه بمافيه الكفاية ومابين بعينه

كشفتيه اكتر من مرة وبيرجع بكرر الغلط ... شو ناطرة ؟؟؟؟ بس عشان يقولوا عنك صابرة ؟؟

ياعمري نفسك الها حق عليكي ... هدا موت بطيء ... عذاب نفسي

متخيلة وضعك والله وحاسة بقهرك ولازم تاخدي موقف

ترى مو بكل الامور بينفع السكوت ... ومو دوم السكوت والصبر يعتبر صفة حلوة

في بعض المواقف لازم الحزم والجدية

صدقيني اذا ماااااااااااااااااااااااكبرت القصة ماراااااح تصغر

لاقدر الله لو انا مكانك

والله مابقعد له لو انفضح ينفضح كيفه هو اللي جابه لنفسه

بنات الناس مو لعبة عنده ... انتي بنت ناس ومخلصة ومحترمة ومليون واحد بيتمناكي

لاتحكمي على نفسك بالاعدام ... وفي شي مهم حبيبتي

لاتغفلي عن الله ابدا ... انتي في شدة الجأي لربك واستغفررررررررري وكثري من يامحول الاحوال حول حالي الى احسن حال ... ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

يعني اذا عندك اطفال منه وهو مو كفو خلاص بتحكمي على نفسك بالاعدام معاه ؟؟؟؟

ليش لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش والله انقهرت وكأني انا اللي بالقصة

فكري ينفسك حبيبتي قولي انا بستاهل رجال يعزني ويحشمني ويقدرني بستاهل رجال بمعنى الكلمة يخلص لي ويحبني ويخاف علي

لاتستهيني بنفسك ولاترضي لها القليل ... واستعيني بالله بكل خطوة واستخيري بكل قرار وكل فكرة تخطر ببالك

واذا على الاطفال اللي خلقهم مابينساهم

يمكن تتزوجين واحد يعاملهم احسن من ابوهم مو بعيدة ربك كريم

ناطرة اسمع باقي القصة وعندي فضول كبير اعرف شو وضعك حاليا

بس بلييييييييييييييييييز لاعاد تفكري فيه فكري بنفسك سابنت الحلال

هو بكفيه اخد من تفكيرك ووقتك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

الله يخليكي لاتزعلي مني والله لو اختي كنت قلتلها نفس الكلام

ربي يسعدك ويعوضك عن كل هالايام السودة ويرزقك سعادة فوق كل توقعاتك

----------


## بنت قطر999

فدييتج اختي دلوعه هذا ماضي وانتهى الحين بس انتي تابعي شوفي كيف وصلته لاقصاه
هذا راح وانا ما عاد اقدر اغير فيه شيء
الدور والباقي ع وضعي الحالي والي حدني اكتب لكم لاني الحين بس محتاجه لدعاءكم ومحتاجه لنصايحكم 
وبعدين اختي انا كان لاااازم اعطيه فرصه وفرصتين واصبر ترا الطلاق موب هين

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

ياألبي بعرف الطلاق مو هين بس احيانا يكون نعمة والله
المهم متااااااااااابعه عشان اعرف وضعك الحالي ويارب يكون احسن من قبل

----------


## بنت قطر999

آسفه كتبت جزء بس ما اعرف وين اختفى
المهم خواتي خلوني اكمل لكم انا انصدمت لما شفت اللي بالحمام والله اني تميت ارتجف من العصبيه والحاله النفسيه اللي وصلت لها حسيت بلوعه ابي ارجع عل وعسى ارتاح كنت خااااايفه ومو عارفه اتصرف طلعت الحمام وانا وموب في وعيي بنات انتبهو ع نقطه مهمه كل ما تذكرت الاحداث اللي صارت لي اقول لا اله الا الله بنات وخصوصا انتي اختي دلوعه لاحظي شيء لانج قلتي اني ادور وراه وافتش انتبهي يالغاليه اكثر اموري اللي اصيدها عليه ربي يكشفها لي كذا بدون ما ادور وراه سبحااان الله وكأنه اختبار من رب العالمين واقول بقلبي هذا رب العالمين قاعد يختبر مدى صبري ع بلواي وكل مره تزيد الجرعه والله هذا اللي كان يراود قلبي في كل مشكله تصير لي المهم طلعت من الحمام طااايره له ابي اكفخه ابي اضربه والله اني انتفض يوم طلعت آآآه ياقلبي زاد الطيب بله باللي لقيته في ويهي نزلت عيني تحت شو تتوقعون ؟ والله شيء ولا في الخيال اقسم بجلال الله حسيت قلبي بيوقف من الصدمه انربط لساني لقيت الشيء اللي طار من ثوبه لما كان يعلقه تدرون شو هو؟ كانت شريحة جوال تابعه للدوله اللي كان مسافر لها انا هنا صرت ابي ربي ياخذ روحي وارتاح ابي اموت بنات والله اني ما دورت هالمره وراه انا بروحي كنت تعبانه حيل بحقرانه لي طول فترة السفر مع انها بس خميس وجمعه اففف ما اقسى هالدنيا ما اقسى هالزوج كل حياته كذب بكذب

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

وشو سويتي ؟

مادري طبيعتي انا بطنش وبفكر مليوون مره قبل مافاتحه بالموضوع ,,,,,,,


كملي

----------


## بنت قطر999

لا ما طنشت تدرين شو سويت ؟
خذيت الشريحه وخشيتها هههه بفتشها عقب وبشوف اخباره وآخر خياناته النذل حتى ما عطاني رقمه هذا يخاف احصل عنده انتظار
المهم رحت له ع طول وهو توه غافي سحبت منه الملحف بقوو وكنت فوول ههههه قعد كان شكله يخرع عيونه حمر لانه توه غافي اخترع قال خير ايش صاير قلت انت بشنو سافرت؟ وكنت اصارخ ( تخيلو هذا اللي طلع معاي ) قال الحين مقعدتني من النوم عشان تسأليني هالسؤال؟ قال موب شغلج سافرت بباخره ارتحتي يالله طلعي خليني انا ( استاهل والله اني غبيه عاد جذي الناس يتفاهمون) هههههه ما نطرته يقعد من النوم لانه صج طلعني من طوري ولاني حسيت بموت لوانتظرته لين يقعد ما عاد فيني اتحمل كذبه طلعت وسكرت الباب وراي بقوووو حررررررررره في قلبي ما طلعتها وفيني غصه وهو تلحف من قبل اطلع من الغرفه ودخلت غرفة ولدي وقعدت ابكي وابكي وابكي وولدي كان نايم ترى وقتنا كان الظهر بعد الغدا روتين النوم عندنا للعصر المهمواانا قاعده وهموم الدنيا كلها ع راسي تخيلو واخيرا حس ع دمه وقام دخل علي شكله حس بشي موب طبيعي وشوفو شو كان تفكيره قال ليش تبكين؟ تدخلين تقعديني من نومي عشان تسأليني مافيج صبر لين اقعد من النوم؟ هذي المره السنعه اللي الكل يتكلم عنه؟ جذي تتصرفين؟ ريلج ياي من سفر واول م ينام تقعدينه من نومه عشان تقولين له بشنو سافرت؟ قهرررررررررررني زياده حسيت ما بيفهمني ولا بفهمه لو تكلمنا مليون سنه هو شرق وانا غرب قلت له وانا دموعي ما وقفت قلت لحظه شوي عطني فرصه لا تركبني الغلط مثل كل مره تعال براويك شيء ودخلته تكرمون الحمام وانا ماسكه يده

----------


## بنت قطر999

> *اللي يده بالماي مب مثل اللي يده بالنار
> 
> محد يقدر يشوف الادله جدامه ويطنش
> 
> بس الواحد بالاخير يفكر ويقول الله ياخذ الحق من كل ظالم*


اي والله صدقج الغاليه
بس انا عارفه ان كلكم حاسين فيني

----------


## بنت قطر999

اشرت له تكرمون ع البالوعه قلت شوفها وبتعرف شافها ومات من الضحك من اللي شافه قال يمممممه منج كلللللل شيء تعرفينه احر ما عندي ابرد ما عنده .. خليته وجيت بطلع وانا كنت ابكي .. لحقني وحاول يلمني من وراي ولاني صدق منهاااااره من الصياح وتعبانه وقف لانه كان يلمني بقوو ما قدرت اتخلص منه ابي اروح ما ابي اشوف ويهه معطيته ظهري قال والله توقفين وتفهمين وتعرفين انج ظلمتيني رفيجي ابوه رفض يروح سياره وحجز له لانه مريض افففف يكذب يكذب او يمكن صدق بس انا ما عاد صدقته قال فلانه تأكدي لو ما احبج ما لحقتج قبل شوي وانتي تعرفين اني ما اقاوم النوم انتي ام عيالي وانتي حبيبتي وووو كلام وايد حاول يراضيني فيه قلت له طيب وين المشكله لو قلت لي انكم غيرتو وبتروحون بالطياره ؟ وليش الفاين رميته بالحمام ع بالك يعني ربي ما بيكشفك قعد يحللف انه كان ناوي يقولي ( ما ادري عنه ) قال انا اشفقت عليج لان شكلج يوم رجعتي تعبانه وحتى لو مكياج مبين التعب والسهر عليج ما يسوى تلين الدنيا فوق راسج انا احبج وهذا المهم لا تفكرين ترى موب زين ولا تنسين انتي ع وجه ولاده (توه الحبيب يتذكر) سكت ولا جبت له سيرة اشريحه ابي افتشها قبل وعقب يصير خير..

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات حاول فيني يمين يسار انام معاه بس انا قلت له بطني يعورني ما قدرت اجامله اكثر احس لايعه جبدي من كثرالسهر
المهم قال كفايه احس انج معاي قاعده بس ع السرير بقدر انام وافقت تميت قاعده اشتغل بجوالي وهو نايم تدرون شو سويت ههههههه والله بدون قصد حاولت ارسله صوره من جوالي عن طريق البلوتوث كنت ابي اشوف نكه شو يوم سافر وانا واااثقه مليون بالميه انه بس كاتب اسمه لان موضوع البلوتوث خالصين وهو حالف ما يغيره ان يتم اسمه بس بدون رقم جواله
يوم شفت والا كاتب ولد قطر وكاتب رقم جواله انا عيوني صارت حولا ( لاحول ولا قوة اللا بالله) لا وبعد حاط فتح الخط عشان يسهل عليهن المهمه خخخ
المهم سكت هذا شيء تافه بالنسبه للي انا عايشته انا بمشكله الحين انطره ينام ع أحر من الجمر ابي اروح افتش ذيك الشريحه ع كيفي
المهم الحبيب نام
وانا قمت اول شيء خذيت جواله جيت ابي اشيك لقيته ماسح السجل (؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) ما ادري بس اكييييييييد ومليون بالميه كان يغازل كالعاده 
سكت قلت خلني التمس له العذر ,, انا لقيت شريحه طارت من ثوبه يمكن لانه غير الشريحه انمسحت يمكن انه ما ودا جهازه الثاني .. قلت كل شيء جايز ما ابي اظلمه واتعب نفسي زياده 

رحت للشريحه كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللها بلاوي وخرابيط افففففففففففففف ياربي شو هالآدمي قلبه فندق؟ شو ياربي شو بسوي وتوني افتش ترى اقصد بالبلاوي يعني ارقام البنات اللي فيه مخزنه المهم وانا اقرا تخيلو واللا يوصلني اتصال من رقم من نفس الدوله اللي كان فيها بس موب مخزن ما رديت لين سكر وشوي واللا توصلني رساله ههههه فرصتي افتحها .. فتحتها واللا رساله بما معناها(؛ حبيبي شفيك خوفتني عليك ليش ما ترد ع جوالاتك لا القطري ولا ال.. احاتيك اول ما تشوف رسالتي اتصلي ضروري ) تحاتينه ياحقيره انتي وهو؟ بصفتج من يا حقيره؟ كرهتها وربي كان ودي تشوفني وانا بشكلي هذيك اللحظه ع لبسي وشكلي هههه مغروره بتقولون بقولكم ما اقصد بس عشان اغيضها ولله الحمد اهم شيء موب مثلها ارمس رياييل ..
المهم بنات رجعت الشريحه مكانها وتعوذت من بليس وتجددت وصليت العصر ورحت تحت عند البنات وع المغرب رجعت اقعده لان اخته مربيه ونبي نروح لها بالمستشفى ..
قعدته وقام وبهذي اللحظه كان مكتوب ع تليفونه مكالمه لم يرد عليها انتبهو لهذي النقطه بقولكم ليش
قام وسحب ولدي من يدي وهو ع السرير وقعد يلعب معاه شوي وعقب خذا جواله قعد يشوفه واشتغل فيه وانا واقفه اسوي نفسي لاهيه بجوالي قام قال بتسبح وبنروح خجلج جاهزه قلت ان شاءالله قال ترى الولد ما بناخذه معانا عشان عازمج ع العشى بعد ما نخلص من المستشفى يقصد زيارة اخته قلت خير ان شاءالله ..
اول ما سمعته قفل باب الحمام وآخذ جواله بسرعه ابي اشوف الرقم اففف قمة القهر كان ماسح السجل .. شفتو هذا وانا واقفه قدامه مسحه؟؟؟
طيب معليه والله لانتقم منك ومنها ع طول دريت انه هي نفسها راعية المسج بس الوقت ما يمديني اتصرف قلت اول ما ارجع من الطلعه بكلمها .. وهو بتفاهم معاه عقب ما اغسل شراعها ..
شوي والا يجي منها اتصال رنه وسكرت ( يلعن ابو الفقر ) يقصون ع الاغبياء رياييلنا بمكالمات دوليه قهرني غباءه..
المهم رجعت الجوال مكانه وتصرفت عااااادي ,,
طلع تكرمون من الحمام (تراه كان شاري لي ساعه لما رجع عطاني اياها وكنت مصوره يدي وانا لابستها ابي ارسلها وسائط لامي لاني خبرتها عنها المهم الصوره ما مسحتها من جوالي شوفو شو سويت بها )

----------


## كلي برآءه

ربي يوفقج يآربي 


شو سويتي بالصصوره ؟ 
لا تقولين استوت لج مششآكل بسبتهآ 


ما اقدرت انام ابي اكمل السآلفه 


ومششآء الله انتي صبووره ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات طلع وفتح جواله ع العام وانا كنت البس عبايتي واراقبه بدون ما يحس طلعنا من الغرفه واحنا في الحوش واللا يصيح جواله رنه ويسكت سويت نفسي ما انتبهت هو بسررررررررررررررعه سكر في ويه المتصل وسوى جواله سايلنت ...
اممم انزين انتبهو تراه سواه سايلنت انا تضايقت واااايد بس هو ع باله اني ما دريت انه خلاه ع اسايلنت كان يسولف ويسولف يحاول يجذبني بسالفته وانا ما ادري شيء عن اللي يقوله ..
سكت وما علقت حسيت انه يستغفلني وع باله اني غبيه تضايقت واااايد وتميت افكر كيف افشله اففف الحين الجوال سايلنت وانا محترقه اعصابي ع الآآآآآآآآخر ابيه ينكشف بدون ما اتكلم وطبعا ما اقدر اتصل عليه لاني قاعده جنبه اممم بتضحكونة علي الحين شوفوا كيف فكرت قلت حبيبي انا مجهزه لك مفاجأه قال شنو قلت لحظه الحين بتعرفها وانا اتكلم والله ان قلبي يدق بقووو ابي افشلللله فتحت جوالي وارسلت صورة يدي وانا لابسه الساعه لجواله ورجعت جوالي مكانه وسكتنا شوي هههه قال يالله قولي ايش المفاجأه قلت غريبه ما وصلتك قال وينها قعد يطالعني قلت ارسلتها ع جوالك شفيه ما طلع صوته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله اني فشللللته تعرفون والله ما تغيرت ملامح ويهه من تزوجته مثل اليوم كيف صار ويهه احمر قال ما ادري فتح جواله والا صامت قال اوه نسيته ع السايلنت اها نساه ع السايلنت نساك الموت يازوجي العزيز افتحه الله يرضى عليك .. المهم افتحه وفتح المسج وقعد يتفدا يدي ويرقع الموقف بكلامه المهم ما تمينا دقيقه واللا جايته رنه ( اففف صدق توهق وهذا المطلوب من التمثيليه) شاف الرقم وسكت قال ناس مغلطين سكت عنه وتميت عيني عليه واحاول ما اصد عشان ما يسويه سايلنت مره ثانيه ابي احكررر له المهم رنه ثانيه اففف وتم متخربط قال اذونا اعوذ بالله ( وانا اقول بقلبي هذي حبيبت القلب محترقه تحاتيك من الظهر) سكتنا شوي والله ما اكذب عليكم انه خلال 10 دقايق 5 مكالمات كلها رنه رنه ومسجين.. انحرج وكل مره يتكلم اونه معصب ازعجزوني شكلي بغير رقمي افف منهم اما المسجات قال هذا واحد من ربعي .. افف كذاااااب انا داريه انه هي اللي ترسله المهم اصريييت انه يرد ع الرنات ومع كلامنا تهاوشنا بصوت عاااااااالي وكل منا قام يغلط ع الثاني وانا قعدت ابكي كالعاده بس موقفي كان قوي واتكلم معاه من قوه بس شو الفايده المهم قعدت ابكي ابي ارجع للبيت ما ابي اروح معاه نزلني في البيت وراح وانا ميييييييته من الصياح ليش جذي موب صاحي والله انه يبي له دكتور نفساني

----------


## عيناوية طر

متابعين لج بنت قطر كملي حبيبتي

----------


## ليمونه حلوه

*شكلج تطلقتي ونتي بيت اهلج 

بس سؤال 

ريلج شو صار له ولليوم هو بعالمه الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## بنت قطر999

> *شكلج تطلقتي ونتي بيت اهلج 
> 
> بس سؤال 
> 
> ريلج شو صار له ولليوم هو بعالمه الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



اتمنى ورقتي اليوم قبل بكره بس للأسف موب راضي 

فديتج انتظري باقي قصتي وبتشوفين كيف ربي يعاقب البني آدم 

وفيه مثل هذا قيل :

" إذا كنت في نعمة فارعها ** فإن المعاصي تزيل النعم "

وانا موب مدحة بنفسي والله العظيم بس انا كنت من النعم بالنسبه له بس كثرة معاصيه ازالت هذي النعمه

----------


## الميعاد

الله بيجزيك خير على صبرك معاه ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات نزلت وطيراااااااااان ع غرفة ولدي اطلع الشريحه ذيكي واطلع رقمها لاني حفظته فيها بعد اتصالها العصر المهم كلمتها من جوالي القطري وردت عطول تكلمت معاها شوي باسلوبي اللي تعودت اكلم البنات فيه عشان اشوف اخبارهم مع زوجي المصون ( شفتو لوين وصلني) .. صرت اسوي صداقات معاهم ههههه
المهم قالت انه هو اللي بدا ووو وكلام وايد مفادها انه عطاها الرقم غصب عنها هههه ( ما ادري يمكن ضربها وخلاها تكلمه بالقوه صج بنات آخر زمن ) وتكلمنا وايد عرفت انه بعد ما وصلني غسل شراعها وهاوشها وقال خلاص لا عاد تتصلين فيني ههههههه شكله طلع حرة هوشتنا انا وياه فيها..
المهم سكرت منها وهي وااايد اعتذرت مني وحلفت انها ما كانت تدري انه متزوج المهم مر هالموقف بزعل وتمينا فتره لين طاح الحطب ومرت الايام وصرت بالتاسع وتعبت لانه تكرمون صار ينزل ماي البيبي وقلت اتم ببيت اهلي وابعد عنه شوي عشان ارتاح من المشاكل لاني كللللش موب فاضيه ..
رحت لاهلي وتميت تقريبا اسبوع ونص لين ربيت وفرحت والله لاني لهيت بعيالي ولان ريلي كان شبه يوميا عندي ببيت اهلي وكان وااايد حنون معاي وكلللش ما قصر من غرفه خاصه ولا هدية ولادتي وكان محسسني انه معاي وانه ترك الخرابيط .. وكان مجنني متى بترجعين ومتى بترجعين فرحت حسيت انه صج يبيني ويبي عيالي وغير كلللل اثاث القسم وغير الفرش وكل شوي يرسلي وسائط عشان اختار الون ورق الجدران وكنت وااايد فرحانه ذيج الايام اممم بس مر علي مره من المرات ونسى جواله عندي وطلع .. 
>>> مثل ما تعرفون الفضول ايش يسوي بأختكم فتحته كالعاده 
تدرون ليش( لاني بجد كنت ابي اتأكد هو صادق او بس يقول كلام خايفه من الوناسه اللي انا عايشتها تكون وهم وانه بس يقص علي) ع الاقل لو بنصدم ما عاد تكون صدمتي قويه ع الاقل يكون عندي خبطه من قبل وما اصدق واصير خبله...
تدرون شو قرادة حظي ؟؟ طاح بيدي مسج قبل يومين بجواله كان من البنك بالانجليزي يشكرونه لانه استخدم البطاقه في (فندق الملينيوم ) آآآآآخ يا قلبي ما اقواها من طعنه ..
ليش ليش ليش؟؟
وانا هذا حظي ؟ كل ما جيت بفرح عطاني خبطه ع راسي؟؟؟ ليش يابو عيالي ليش ؟؟؟

----------


## مياسة UaE

اختي ف الله الصرآحـة سطلت وبسير ارقـد 

بس حبيت اقولج يوم قريت انج مضاربة ويـآ اختج لعنتي نفسج 

واللعنة مب زينـة . . الشخص إلي تلعنينه جنح دعيتي عليه انه رحمت الله ما تنزل عليه 

وانتي يوم لعنتي روحج جنج دعيتي على عمرج مب زين ~> اتمنى انج تشوفينه واتمنى الكل بعد يشوفـه ^_^..

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=...11/xOt8ymq4d-Y


ومـآشاءالله عليج وايـد صبورهـ الله يجزيج خـير يـآرب 

ويسعدج دنـيـآ والآخـره يـآرب 

ويبعـد عن الهم والحزن وينور دربج ^_^..

بـتـآبع بصمت ف وقت ثـآني .,

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم قفلت جواله والله انه لووووووع جبدي نفاس وحالتي حالي وهالمراهق بس يبي احد يمشي وراه ويتابع خطواته بس خلاص ما فيني طاقتي ما تستحمل تعرفون انتو كيف النفاس تكون لاهيه بالبيبي وكيف طول اليوم مشغوله بالحريم صج صج صج موب متفيجه له قفلت جواله بس زين اني كشفته عشان ما اصدق نفسي وايد عشان ما احس بعدين اني غبيه اكثر من جذي..
قعدت افكر شوي واللا يجيني اتصال من رقم حماي اخوه الوسطي رديت وطلع ريلي يقول انه نسى جواله قلت له موجود قال سوي لي درب بجيكم آخذه المهم مر علينا وشافني اكلمه بدون نفس اخذ الجوال وطلع ما ناقشني والحمدلله انه ما تكلم ولا علق واللا كان خليته يلعن الساعه اللي تزوج فيها ...
المهم مرت الايام وانا طعلت من الاربعين ورجعت له ومر شهر والاوضاع الحمدلله ماشيه .. وعقبها طلعلي بسالفه يديده..الله يسلمكم يقول ابو رفيجه متوفي والعزا تدرون وين ؟ هناك بذيك الدوله اللي خبركم .. افففففف اففففففففففف افففففففف منه قهرني ما تم عذر ع وجه الارض ما قاله حرررني فيني غصه الكذاااب وحتى لو ما كان يكذب هالمره انا ما ابيه يروح هناك هذا ريلي وانا اعرفه عدل..
المهم بعد مناوشات كبيره شرطت عليه (طبعا لانه مسافر مسافر غصب طيب ) فقلت له روح وارجع بنفس اليوم ههههه شفتو كيف سكرت عليه ؟
قال لا بقعد ع الاقل يوم لانه تعب علي (يبي يطلع ذكي ع حسابي) قلت ولا يهمك روح اليوم وتعال بكره ههههههه لان يوم اربعاء صدق زههههههقته وقعدت له ع الوحده .. اهم شيء ما يكون ويكند هناك عشان ما يحضر المصخره اللي هناك ههههه ولاني سكرت عليه وماكو مجال وافق وهو كان متضااااااايق حده

----------


## بنت قطر999

> اختي ف الله الصرآحـة سطلت وبسير ارقـد 
> 
> بس حبيت اقولج يوم قريت انج مضاربة ويـآ اختج لعنتي نفسج 
> 
> واللعنة مب زينـة . . الشخص إلي تلعنينه جنح دعيتي عليه انه رحمت الله ما تنزل عليه 
> 
> وانتي يوم لعنتي روحج جنج دعيتي على عمرج مب زين ~> اتمنى انج تشوفينه واتمنى الكل بعد يشوفـه ^_^..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=...11/xOt8ymq4d-Y
> ...



جزاج الله خير ياالغاليه 

ومشكوووووره فديتج ع النصيحه 

ونوم العواااااااافي يالغلا

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

تدرين سبحان الله ريلج الخيانه تسري بدمه مسرى الدم في الشرايين

يعني شخص مدمن خيانات نمبر ون 

الله يهديه ويصلح حاله هذا يباله صدمه اقوى من القويه عسبت يترك هالشي

بجد شخص تفكيره طفل غبي سمحيلي ع هالكلمه بس بجد يعني كلامه واعذاره جنه ياهل يقص على واحد عود هههه شفتي كيف عيالنا لمن يقصون علينا هو جذيه معاج ونتي ماشالله عليج انسانه عاااااااااااقل وحكيمه وناضجه حرام تزوجتي واحد مثله استغفر الله مقهووووووووووووووووووره ابي ازغده وجتله والله

----------


## الورد الأحمر

واللهـ يا حبيبتي إني حبيتچ.... وما ودي أعلق ولا أندم على تعليقاتي...حاسة فيچ واللهـ... بس صدق واللهـ...تستاهـلين لقب" سوبر وومن للصمود" ....لو علي ومليت من مناقشتي ويا ريلي ... لا أمهـ ولا أبوهـ يعرفون شي ... أقول لأخواتي أو أمي....أما أبوي أبدا ما اقولهـ لأنهـ فلفل أحمر حار,,,,, وبصبر وأحتسب أجري عند ربي


ونحن شو مشيبنا غير الريايل ومراهـقتهـم المتأخرة....خخخخخخخ
صبري والجنة لچ إن شاء اللهـ

----------


## الميعاد

هههههه زين سويتي فيه

----------


## دلع الحوامد

متابعه كملي ربي يعينج ويفرجهاا عليج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

الله يصبرج .. ويفرج همج ..

متآبعهــ لج ... :Smile:

----------


## mmm888mmm

يعل ياااارب اتعيشين حياتج مستانسة و فرحانة و تنسين الهم كله

يعل ربي يعوضج بكل شي حلو يارب

و عسى ربي يحفظ لج عيالج



صدقيني احس بديتي تعرفين تتصرفين بهالاجزاء بس بعده عيبج البجي لو ماتبحين احس يمكن حتى نفسيتج بتكون غير لان يمكن ما بيحقرج هو الا بيلحقج

و الله اعلم

كملي الغالية متابعينج

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

الله يعينج ياربي

احسن خطوه خطيتيها انج قلتي الى خالج زين ماسويتي 

طبعا اكيد كانت ولادتج صعبه من كثر ماتعبتي وبجيتي خلال فتره حملج 

حمدلله على سلامتج يارب يكون الله يكتبه من الذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

مرابطة ع موضوعج من البارحة 

وااااااااااااااااااااااايد حزنت عليج وربي 

الله يكون بعونج ومنتظرين تتمة الاحداث ..

----------


## دوا رووحي

يااااااااااربيييييييي منه هذا الرييييييل!!

هوووووووس فضييييع فهالخرابيط الله ياكافي .. 

اللله يعيينج . . وهالدووولة اللي يسوي فيها سوالفه ماشاء الله اعذاره فيها وااايد ،،،

نتريا الباقي غلايه ^_^

----------


## الورد الأحمر

هيه صدق مبروووووووك ما ياج ويتربى بعزج وعز أبوه ^^

----------


## جرح وحداوي

كل عام وانتوو بخيير وينعااد علينا وعلييكم كل عام ان شااء الله


اممم انا متاابعتج من البدااية بس اتعمدت ماارد خصوصا انج بينتي انج تخلصتي من هشي احيين
والله وماطلبتي علي حلف ان فلعييد وانا افكر فييج واحااتييج وخاطري اسوييلج شي يحمد ربه ريلج انه موفالاماارت والله لرااوييته شغلة لووووووووول
الله يفرج همج ياارب وايسرلج اموورج وفدييت عياالج الله يعوضج فييهم ياارب
لوول فضوول ابي اعرف اعمااهم ربي يحفظهم بوووسيهم بالنياابة عني

وبعدني متااابعة

----------


## نظرة برائة

الله يكون بالعون إن شاء الله

----------


## anjo0od

> الله يكون بالعون إن شاء الله

----------


## خوخة سمسم

قريت القصه من البداية صارلي كم يوم متابعة وما زلت ...
بصراحة انا ما اغلطج ابد كل وحدة وهي بنت ناس ومحترمه لازم تستر ع ريلها والله والنعم فيج ..
مب معنى كلامي اني أأيد اللي سواه ريلج الله يهديه لا 
بس انتي وايد كبيرة فعيني ما شاء الله عليج ..سبحان الله اللي عطاج هالحكمة والصبر ..
والله يعوضج بكل الخير ..وبتم متابعه معج ..
اختج ..خوخة سمسم

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

يارب يفرج همج ياربي 
ويكتبلج الخير ويعوضج في اعيالج اللهم امين

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يكون فعونج يالغلا

----------


## أكسر الخاطر

تبين الريال يطب علاقاته ويتمسك فيج اكثر عن قبل

تركيييييييييييه يعني لاتسوين له سالفه

اكشخي ادلعي روحي ردي كوني صداقات علاقات ويا بنات 

اهملييييييييييييييه بس اهمال بسنع

ادلعي بس مو له للغير عند خواته عند اي حد جدامه

خليه مثل المتفرج المتعطش 

الريال كووووووووب اذا امتلى مصييييييييييييبه 
خليه يرجع يضما ويعطش 

لبسي مغري بس مب لازم ترقدين معاه
سوي روج بس مب لازم تبوسينه بس حطي روج مب اي روج 
ولبسي قصير بس مب اي قصير
ليش مايكون جلد عذاب لابعد حد 
طيب ليش ماتقضييييييييين ايام ف بيت اهلج 
ليش ماتجربين ماترمسينه اكثر عن يومين ثلاث

خليييييييييه يظمى لج اييييييج متلهف يباج


الريال يباله اهتمااااااااااااااامه بس مب 24 ساعه 

خليه مثل الطفل يروح ويرد يتنفس بدون ماتسألينه ويييييييين انت وكييييييييف انت وليييش متأخر وانت فيك ومافيك

قوليه خذ راحتك بس فهميييييه هالنقطه المهمه


( علاقة الزواج مبنية ع الاحترام الزواج معناته تربط نفسك بأسره مب عايش حياتك بروحك رايح راد وذكريه دوم انت متزوج مب اعزب ) وسكتي عنه
دام وصلتي الرساله

مو يعني ريلج برا ومتأخر ماتتكشخين ولا تدلعين اتعودي كل شي تسوينه لعمررررررررج اولا ثم له

وبعدين مب شرط جمال الويه او الجسم هو الي يجذب الريال 

خلينا نتعمق اكثر والسموحه ع الجرأه بس للفايده :::::::::

نظافة الاماكن الحساسه 
مب ماكينه لازم حلاوه لااااااااااازم ولازم تجربين كذا معطررر مب تتعودين ع معطر وااااااااااحد يعني كل مره

خليه يتوقع منج اليديد مب تستوين الحرمه الجديمه التقليديه
سمار الركبه 
مابيضر لو رقعتيني بكريم او بودر بس عشان خاطرعيون القصير

لاتقوليييييين جسمي مايساعد وووووو 

بعضهن من يشوفهن اعمارهن من الوزن الثقيل تلبس طويل وساتر

وهني النقطه القاتله 

الريال من ينتبه لهالنقطه بيطالع برااااااااا بيطالع بنت كاشفه مب ساتره !!!!!! وعقب قولو ليش يطالع برا


والريال بنوعياته المختلفه يحب المديح

لو انتي جامعيه وهو ثانوي

تمي قوليله ياحيك يوم خذت الثانويه فلان وعلان ماحصلووووووها

قوليله انت انسان غيرررررررر تجمع كل الصفات الي ماتوقعتها

قوليله

صح انك تزعلني احيان بس لو ألف الكوووووووووون ماحصل منك

قوليله عيووووووونك ابتسامتك نضرتك كلك هيبه بهيبه 

قوليله هلي والي حولي يقولون ريلج بعده صغيرون مايخصه بالعايله وانا اغااااااااااار عليك منهم

يوم تشوفينه يرمس حد من بنات هله او فلبينيات او اي بنت

قوليله اغاااااااااار موووووووووووت اغار وعادي طيحي كم دمعه عشان يضبط الدلع

ساعات لو سوى شي تافه 

قوليله

ياااااااااااربي لو انت مب معاي منو كان بيسوي هالشي !!!!!!!!! وصيحي وقوليله انه دووووووووم يكبر بعينج 
وانج حاسه انكم توووووكم عرستو عشان عقله يترجم ويحس بروحه هو بعد توه معرس

لووووووووون السرير 

لاتختارون المزركش والي كله الوان

اختارو الدلع الي يساعد ع الرومانسيه والجو الحلو 

الي يكون لونه متناسق ويا اللون الي بتلبسينه وبالذات لو كان شيفون ناعم او حرير ولونه حاد 

احمر بنفسجي هيييييييك او ابيض سااااااااااااده وتاخذين ورد وتوزعينه

حركات الالعاب والالغاز تراها ممله بالنسبه للريال

بس ترومين بروحج تسوين حركات تغريه

طريقة تنفسج معاه سوي رووووووووووحج مليتي من شي او ضايقه من شي وتنهدي بطريقه عذاب بس يكون منتبه لج وعقب سوي روحج بتسيرين اي مكان صدقيني لين تسيرين وتردين بيكون قلبه تقطع عليج

وبعد طريقة يلستج وكلامج ونضرااااااااااااااااااتج

حاولي دووووووووووم يكون بينج وبين ريلج رموز خاصه فيكم 

ومب لازم يوم يتكلم وياج تردين عليه بالكلام

عوديه ع النضرات

ع الشفايف عض الشفايف او او

وصليله رساله ان انتو 2 بجسد 1 وانه الي تسووووونه مايسد مكانه بنت 2 بدالج 

وامور غيرها وايد بسسسسسسسسسس حاولي بالي ترومين عليه والباقي على الله

----------


## مويز

مشاء الله عليج (اكسر خاطر ) نصايح حلوه ومنكم نستفيد

بنت قطر 999
متابعتنج للآخر 
والله اني وين اسير افكر وكيف قدرتي تتحملين هالأنسان

----------


## MľăЌ Đҳβ

الله يسرلج امورج ويفرج لج همج

----------


## ميميه88

متاااابعين

والله وااااااااااااايد علييييييييييييج

هو مادري
شكله يحبج
بس ليش يخوووونج؟
من كلامج مب ناقصنج شي

وااااااااااااااااايد معصبه
ومتابعه

----------


## نجمة الفجر

متابعة بصمت.

----------


## همس المشأعر

كلنا حبيناج 

الله يسعدج يارب

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

متابعه 


الله يعينج ويفرجهاا علييج ان شاء الله

----------


## فتاة الشارقة

متابعين وقلبنا محروق عليج حبيبتي لو وحده غيرج جان من زماااااان متطلقه بس انتي ماشالله عليج صبوووره صبر ايوب الله يفرجها اميييين

----------


## فرح راكـ

متابعتنج والله يهدي ريلج

----------


## قلـب صافي

متابعتنج الله تعالى يفرجها عليج اختي

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

ماحسيت بنفسي الا وانا مخلصة من الصفحة الاولى للاخيرة بيوم واحد

وقلبي وجعني عليج وايد  :Frown: 

الله يفرج همج ويسعدج ويحفظ لج عيالج يارب

ومازلت متابعة..

----------


## خليدة

الله اهون عليج اول مرت يشدنى موضوع 
لصراحه واايد صبرتي بس ما ادري احس انج اعطيتيه فرصة يتمادي اكثر لو وضحتى له من البدايه كل شي ما كان تكررت سفراته كان تضعي حد لها السفرات من الاول وتفهمينه انج تعرفين كل شي عنها

----------


## أم موزانة

متابعه وانا كلي ألم وحرقه كملي قصتج الغاليه

----------


## احلامي 2009

سبحان الله محد خالي من الهموم لا متزوجة مرتاحة ولابنت ما عرست مرتاحة 
على كثر ما انا متلهفة على الزواج على كثر ما تعقدت 
الله يسرلج اختي ويفرج همومج عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## nayla79

الصراحه احييج على هالصبر وقوة التحمل الي فوق طاقتج 
وها يدل على طيب اصلج وتربيتج...الله يعوض عليج خير والبركه فعيالج ان شاءالله ..
والله يهدي بوعيالج ان شاءالله...

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

ربي يهون عليج مصيبتج 
ويسهل عليج ويرزقج

----------


## waham

لازم يعطونج علا صبرج وسام مع مرتبة الشرف فديت بنت بلادي

----------


## نهر الحياه

كل جزء من قصتج يبين قدرتج ف ضبط انفعالج

وتفكيرج حلوف انج ماتفضيحه لأسباب مستقبليه

ولو وحدة ثانية بتنتقم لكرامتها وجرح انوثتها بالفضيحه 

يعني الليت طور ف قصتج فقط انفعلاتج ...لكن ماشي يوضح

نوع من تغير ف اسلوب حياتج وياه ...

خلينا نشوف التكمله ...والله يوفقج

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

ربي يصبرج 

لا حول ولا وقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ميميه88

........................

----------


## tmyz

الله يفرج همج و يسعدج اختي === بانتظار الباقي من القصه

----------


## كلي هيبه

قريت من الصفحه الـ20
لييييييييييييييييين آخر شي هاي الصفحه...!

الله لا يبليني ياارب..

وربي يصبرج الصراحه...

----------


## كلي برآءه

> تبين الريال يطب علاقاته ويتمسك فيج اكثر عن قبل
> 
> تركيييييييييييه يعني لاتسوين له سالفه
> 
> اكشخي ادلعي روحي ردي كوني صداقات علاقات ويا بنات 
> 
> اهملييييييييييييييه بس اهمال بسنع
> 
> ادلعي بس مو له للغير عند خواته عند اي حد جدامه
> ...









مششآء الله عليج نصآيحج حلو والله 
ان شآْ الله الكل يستفيد منهآ 
وانآ حطيتهآ ف بآلي .. وان شآء الله انفذهآ 

جزاج الله خير

----------


## كلي برآءه

متآآآآآبعه لج ..

----------


## بنت الدار828

فديتج والله البارحة جريت قصتج ومن البارحة وانتي ع بالي 
الله يصلح لج ريلج ويهديه 
صراحة انتي انسانه رائعة وحسيت شخصيتج وااايد قريبة من شخصيتي بس غلطتج انج ما اخذتي موقف حازم من البداية ...والريال على ما تعودينه
نصيحتي لج نشي نص الليل وادعيله من كل قلبج بالهدايه 
وان الله يفرق بينه وبين رفاق السوء وبنات الحرام
عسى الله يصلح حالكم

----------


## أم موزانة

بنت قطر وييييييييييينج نترياج يالغلا ‏....

----------


## بنت عيمآن

متابعينج 

وخذي راحتج

----------


## mao

ابصراآآحهـ حبيبتي , , 

اول مرهـ ف حيا آ آتي اشوف رياآل جي , , 

الخيا آ آنه موصله ليين شرا آ آ يينهـ , , 

خا آ آ ين حتى النخا آ آع , , 

الله يهديهـ وينجيهـ من عذا آ آب ربهـ , , 

والله يعينج عليهـ , ,

----------


## ميميه88

متااااااااابعين
المشكله انج تكتبين السالفه بكل تفاصيلها تقول انه امس مستويه بكل التفاصيل
ووهذ يعني انه مستحيل تنسين ولين الحين الموقف بعده معورلج قلبج ومنجرحه منه

----------


## badrya

متابعينج حبوبه 
خذي راحتج

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابعيــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

نترياج حبيبتي

----------


## أفرض هيبتي

الله يهدي ريلج 
حبيبتي انتي قولي لريلج يغير رقمه ويحلف لج بالقرآن وراس عياله انه مايرمس بنات غيرج وغير بنات الاهل لكن البنات الي مناك ومني خليف يحلف مايرمسهم

----------


## نهر الحياه

> حبيبتي انتي قولي لريلج يغير رقمه ويحلف لج بالقرآن وراس عياله


مايجوز الحلف من غير الله

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

متابعينج حبوبه 
خذي راحتج

----------


## مهآوي

الله يكون في عوونج حبيبتي 

وربي يفرجها عليج 

و يخليلج عيالج يا رب 


متابعينج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

الله يهدي شباب وبنات المسلمين يارب

----------


## دمعة ولهان

نتريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الغلا

----------


## بنت قطر999

رجعت لكم حبايبي بس دقايق بقرأ الردود وبكمل لكم

واعذروني ع التأخير والله غصب عني يالله يالله القى وقت ادخل النت مع ان والله ان قلبي معاكم وافكر فيكم

----------


## قلبي يحبك

فديتج كملي

----------


## mao

ربي يسعدج حبيبتي , , 

لاآ آزم أتألفين كتا آ آب عن قصتج , , 

والله جد ما آ آ اتمصخر , , 

تعرفين لو وحدهـ شرا آ آ تج اجنبية وصا آ آر لها آ آ مثل ما آ آ صا آ آر لج , , جا آ آ نألفت كتاآ آ ب عن قصة حيا آ آ تها آ آ 

. . . .

----------


## أم موزانة

خذي راحتج يالغلا

----------


## حطموك

بنات
ما
يستوي
تقولن
بنات
الحرام
انتن
جي
تظلمن
الاب
والام
يعني
شو
يابوهن
بالحرام
ما
يستوي
جي
يمكن
هذولا
غلطن
بس
شذنب
الام
والاب
عشان
تقولن
عنهن
بنات
الحرام
وربي
يهدي
بنات
المسلمين
متابعينج
حبوبه

----------


## ورد معطر

:12 (46): 

كملي

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

فديتج كملي

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا والله بنات قريت كل ردودكم فددديتكم والله وعساني ما انحرم منكم يارب

اختي الورد الاحمر هههه مشكوره ع اللقب 

وفديج يا جرح وحداوي .. عيساني ما انحرم منكم جميعا 
والغاليه اكسر الخاطر نصايحج رووووووووووووووعه ويارب الكل يستفيد منها وتراني حفظتها ع الجهاز

اممم وكلللل البنات بدون استثناء فدييييييييييت روحكم والله اني احبكم ودخلتو قلبي وارتحت لكم وكأني اسولف مع خواتي

----------


## كلي برآءه

نتريآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآج حبوبه

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

فديتج كملي

----------


## بقايا

نترياج أختي

----------


## بنت قطر999

> متااااااااابعين
> المشكله انج تكتبين السالفه بكل تفاصيلها تقول انه امس مستويه بكل التفاصيل
> ووهذ يعني انه مستحيل تنسين ولين الحين الموقف بعده معورلج قلبج ومنجرحه منه


تدرين حبيبتي شنو مشكلتي بهذي الحياه انا ما انسى حاولت وحاولت وحاولت بس للأسف ما قدرت انسى خصوصا الذكريات اللي مثل جذي
صحيح اني اسامح دايما بس ما انسى
اتعايش مع وضعي بس قلبي ينزف وكل ما اتذكر ابكي عشان يخف الضغط اللي علي

----------


## بنت قطر999

خلوني اكمل لكم المهم سافر بنفس اليوم ع اساس انه بيرجع اليوم اللي بعده وبيكون الخميس موجود بالدوحه 
رجع الحبيب وبنفس اليوم الي اتفقنا عليه ع المسا المهم نمنا وكان ولدي الصغير عنده تطعيم اليوم اللي بعده وكنت مركبه المنبه ع 7 ونص الصبح انتبهو لهذي النقطه

----------


## رووضه

قواج الله الغالية 
متابعة

----------


## بنت قطر999

قعدت الصبح ولبست ملابسي وكلللل شيء تمام وانا طالعه من الباب وهو كان بعده نايم لفيت اشوف جواله .. لقيت فيه مكالمه لم يرد عليها ..
رجعته مكانه ورحت ولاااا فتحتها ولا مسيتها رحت للمستشفى انا وعيالي وخدامتي لان الكبير كان قايم المهم خلصت الطعمه ورجعت البيت ع ال10 وكان زوجي توه قاعد من النوم قعد يلعب مع العيال وعقب راح يتسبح يبي يطلع مع ربعه واول ما دخل الحمام حذيت جواله ما لقيت المكالمه وين راحت.؟.؟.
بس لقيتها بالسجل للحين ما مسحها انقهرررررررررت منه وخذيت الرقم وسجلته عندي وكان من ذيك الدوله الي توه جاي منها بل عليه كله اللا يوم واحد امداه يغازل؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة اللا بالله 
المهم خذيت الرقم ورحت فتحت بوكه قلت بشوف يمكمن فيه شيء غريب لقيت بطاقة اشتراك حق نادي مساج (سخيييييييييييف) والله انه سخيف كل اللي راحها ليله وحده ايش يبي بهالنادي ؟؟
والله ما يسوى عليه ورديت كل شيء مكانه وتصرفت ولا كأني شايفه شيء طلع من الحمام تكرمون وقعد معانا شوي حطيت له ريوق تريق وعقب طلع وانا عااادي ما بينت له شيء كلللش
بس بتشوفون الحين كيف تصرفت بالرقم

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

الله يعطيج الف عافية  :Smile:  

كملي متابعين بشغف  :Smile:

----------


## ميثة

متـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابعــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــه بصمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــت^__^ 

اتريا الباقي

----------


## عبق الإمارات

نفس الشيء متابعتنج

----------


## بنت قطر999

خذيت الرقم واتصلت عليه من جوالي وردت علي وحد كان اسمها (نوف) حلو صوتها وكان جوها رايق الاخت عندها صوت اغاني المهم قلت لها اني شفت رقمها بجوال زوجي ووو من هالكلام قالت انه اللي اتصل عليها بالاول قلت لها بس هو كان نايم قالت بس هي اصرت انه هو للي كلمها بالاول المهم قالت انها ما كانت تدري انه متزوج وو ( لاتقولون كلهم طيبات اللي كلمتيهم لاني كلمت مره وحده وكلتني بلسانها لليوم وانا محتره منها سبتني سب والله انها قويه ما قدرت عليها ) خلوني اكمل لكم عنهذي وخلو هالقويه شوي لين يجي دورها
المهم تكلمنا شوي والا يشرف الحبيب ع الخط الثاني عندها هههههه قالت لي انه معاها ع الخط المهم ما ردت عليه وبعد ما سكر انتبهو ع ايش اتفقنا صج ان احنا حريم خخخخ ( عقولة وحده من البنات انتي داهيه ) المهم اتفقنا انها تتصل فيه من جوالها الثاني وتخلي صوته ع الاسبيكر شوفوا كيف فشلته قدامها كلمته وسمعت صوته تخيلو الموقف انا باذنها وهو يكلمها من الجوال الثاني وصوته ع الاسبيكر لانها لو سوت جماعيه بيعرف مثل ذيك المره المهم كلمها وكان مااااااااااااخذ راحته وايد وانا مصدومه والله اني ارتجف مع اني اللي رسمت الخطه بس والله اني كنت ارتجف ومصدومه وخاااااايفه المهم قعد يتفداها ومن هالكلام اللي يذبح قالت له حبيبي انا بكره ابي اجي زياه لقطر وابيك تحجز لي درجه اولى وتحجز لي ليلتين في فندق شرق (هالكلام من عندها بس كانت تبي توهقه قدامي تبيه ينكشف ) المهم قال شوفي الطياره اسمحيلي انتي تصرفي واما الفندق ابشري من عيوني تدرون شو قال لها آآآآآه ياقلبي ليته ما كمل كلامه والله ثم والله ما عاد انسى هالكلمه لين آخر نفس في حياتي (ياويل قلبي ياكثر ما طعنتني يا بو الغالين) (ابو الغالين وهذا اسمه اللي مسجل بجوالي ) المهم قال ابشري من عيوني بس بشرط ببات معاج آآآآه ببات معاج ببات معاج افففف ما اقساها من كلمات قلبي ياربي ارحمني والله ان دموعي نزلت تذكرررت ذيك اللحظه الخايسه قعدت تضحك قلت لها اختي خلي صوتي ع الاسبيكر ابي اقوله شيء بسرعه وسوت صوتي ع الاسبيكر قلت افا يابو فلان بتبات معاها ؟؟ وانا وعيالك فلان وفلان منو بيبات معانا ؟؟ سكت شوي وشكله ما استوعب الصوت قال الو الو

----------


## الامارات عشقي

الله يكون بعونج يابنت قطر والله قلبي حزززين على اللي قاعد يصير لج 

الواحد كم له من الصبر حتى بيصبر خاصه وانه عندج عيال والعيال يكسرون الظهر 

الله يعينج ويصبرج ولي ملاحظات حابه اقولها لج بس انشاءلله اذا ماكتبتها اليوم بكتبها باجر 

ومتابعه معاج القصه .. والله يهدي بالج ويخفف من همومج يارب وكثري من الاستغفار حبيبتي واتعوذي من ابليس دوم لانه باب للتعب والحزن والشك ..

والله يخليج لعيالج واهلج وحبايبج
ولي عوده

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

اكيييييييد كالعاده اتصلتيلهااا وهزبتيهاا .....

نحن مركزيييييييييين صح بنات ؟؟..

كملي حبووبه ربي يسهل عليييج

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

قوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه كملي ابي اعرف ....

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم تكلمت هي قالت خالد وهذا الاسم هو قاص عليها فيه لانه موب اسمه هذي زوجتك معانا بالخط وسمعتك قال شنو؟؟
انصدم وقعد يهاوشها ياحيوانه يا حقيره يا يا وسكر وانا مازلت مع البنت ع الخط ما سكرت وتميت اتكلم معاها وهي تترجاني لا تتطلقين بسبتي ما بي اكون سبب يشتت عيالكم وانا وانا من هالكلام وانا قلت لها اللي بيني وبينج انتهى من هاللحظه وهذا ريلي ما يخصج بشو بنرسي انا وهو مشكره ع الخدمه وكنت وااايد متضايقه وهو طبعا حرق جوالللي بالاتصالات وكان خطي يعطيه انتظار وهو موتته ولا يحصل عندي انتظار وهالمره اكثر من 5 مكالمات وانا كله مع البنت وسكرت منها واستقبلت خطه وتخليووو الصدمه شو قال ؟؟؟؟
كان يصارخ ومعصصصصصصصب حددده بالمقابل انا كنت وايد هاديه واتكلم بهدوء احس كأني موب عايشه ما ادري كيف اوصف لكم والله والله والله اني كنت اني متجمده من البرد في عز الصيف شعور غريب حسيت اني مريضه كان يقولي انتي تطرشين علي نسوان عشان تختبريبي وانا كنت ادري وكنت ابي اغيضج ها استانستي الحين؟؟ وكان يصارخ وعايش الدور ومصدق نفسه وااايد انه المظلوم واني الي اغلطت عليه بذمتكم ما يحررر

----------


## الكعبيه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله ‏
يجزيييج ‏
الجنه ‏.يالغلا

...


..

.

----------


## شيوووووخيه

ماشاء الله عليج عندج صبر ايووب 
لو أي وحده ثانيه مستحيل تستحمل  :Smile:

----------


## شيطونــه

والله انج 



قويه 

كفوو والله كفوووو 
هالحريم ولا بلااااااااااااش  :Wink:

----------


## إمــاراتيـــة

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله........متابعين

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

المشكله انه يظن بكلامه واعذاره انه صح وحليله وع قولتج عايش الدور والله يالسه اتخيل الموقف مدري اضحك مدري اصيح استغفر الله ابي اعرف هااا شوووو !! معقوله انسااااااااان

----------


## mmm888mmm

ما شاء الله عليج صراحة

افكارج عجييبة... بس هو صج صج صج يقهر 

عقولتج يسو روحه مسكين

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

وااي صدق ريلج مستحيييييييييل مايبي يعترف بموت منه ..

الله يعيييييينج وصدق صدق انج حرمه قمة في الصبر وان شاء ربي يجزااج خييييييير 

قول اميين

----------


## فرح راكـ

متابعه 

اتريا نهايه القصه

----------


## NoOone

واااااااااااااااااااااااي بمسك راسي من سوالف ريلج

كرهت الرياييل بسببة سوالف الخيانات اللي في المنتدى 

ماقول غير الله يعينج

----------


## إمــاراتيـــة

شين وقوات عين

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## الم الماضي

انا من يومين اول مره ادخل هالمنتدى واقرى فيه قصتج
الي ربيعتي دلتني عليها واصرت اني ادخل واقرى قصتج لانها شرات قصتنا
وحليلها عطتني عضويتها بس جديمه وما تدخل باسمها
ممم تدرين انا بنيه عمري 24 سنه
ولحين ما تزوجت وما اظن بعد في حد يفكر يطلبني!!
قصتج نفسسسس قصه ابوي وامي ومعاناتها
واحنا اليوم الي ندفع الثمن 
ابوي نفس ماهو ما تغير من اول يوم زوااج وامي صابره!!!!
انا مادري شو هالتفكير يصبرون عشانا واخرتها احنا الي نتعذب
انا ما اعتبر هذا صبر هذاا جبن وخووف
صح ان امي انفصلت بس بعد شووووو بعد ما كبرنا ووعينا وبعد ما جفنا ابوي ع حقيقته
لييش ما طلبت الطلاق من قبل وربتنا هي بنفسها
المشكله ان الناس ما ترحم والله ويحطون اللوم كله على امي ان هي عادي عندها عيالها يتربون جي وان هي كانت اصلا نفس ابوي !!!!!!!!!!!! << تخيلو
كل هذا عشان هي صبرت بس !!!
واحنا الي ناكلها وحياتنا تخترب 
والله مابي ازيد عليج والله ادري الي فيج كافيج ومابي حد يفهمني غلط
بس لييييييييييييييييش هذا كله ليييييييييييييييش !!
وقفي مع نفسج دقيقه وقولي ليش هالصبر كله .. ما اظن عشان عيالج
لاني لين اليوم الوم امي ياريتها تطلقت واحنا صغار وربتنا هي احسن !!
ولا عشااان تحبينه !!!
فكري بعقل والله .. انا ما يمر علي يوم اللا واقعد اصيح ع الحال الي احنا فيها
والله والله لين اليوم نعاني من مشاكل ابوي وبلاويه مع ان امي وابوي منفصلين
وامي لين اليوم في المستشفى والي صاير فيها شي كبيييييييييييييير والله يعني حتى ما اقدر اقوله والله والله
احنا شو ذنبنا 
احنا شو ذنبنااااااا
شو ذنبنااااااا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
والله اني اكتب واصيييح .. قعدت اتعالج فتره طويله نفسيا يوم جفت ابوي في موقف صار جدامي
احنا حياتنا اختربت خلااص 
والسبب تااافهه جدااا .. ولو يرجع فيني الزمن ويقولونلي اختاري ام واب ع كيفج
ماراح اختار لا امي ولا ابوي الي هم الحين 
ولو ان امي ما قصرت معانا بس كافي انها كانت في سبب معاناتنا اليوم!!
انا ما اعرف شو نهايه قصتج انفصلتو ولا بعدج صابره
ما قدرت اكمل القصه وحاسه اني مغصوصه مب قادره اكمل
حبيت اقولج معاناتي اليوم وعشان ما تكرر وتصير في حد غيري لسمح الله
لا تقولين ريلي انسان طيب من الداخل وهله وايد طيبين لان امي هذا كانت دوم تقول هالكلام بس اليوم تغير الوضع ومحد اكلها غيرنا!!
اسمحيلي لو طولت عليج ولا زعلتج بكلامي بس والله والله من حرت قلبي
واتمنى لج الخير من كل قلبي
مابي حد يزعل من الكلام الي كتبته ارجوووووكم

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

ذبحني استهباله ................................. يجذب الجذبة ويصدقها ولا بعد يسويها سيناريوا محترفين هههههههههه صدق هم يضحك وهمي يبكي رفع ضغطي اصلا هو رافع ضغطي من اول القصة بس احس ما اقدر امسك عمري اريد اطلع قهرج كله .......... بس اقول بنتظر لين اتخلصين وبرتب افكاري وبكتب كل الي توصلتله من هالقصة  :Smile:  

كملي متابعة

----------


## lona81

انا علي شفا حفرة من الانفجار في اخر هالليل ............... حشا يااااااااااااااابوكم هب ريال مكينة 

مايتعب 

مايمل 

والمساه انه جااااااااااااااااااااااااااهز والعذر جاهز ابدا ماعنده يمه ارحميني 

لووووووووووول شر البلية مايضحك 

كملي يابنت قطر قسم بالله احس مرارتي بتنفجر

----------


## نور زوجها

*
قلبي معاج ....  

كملي يا بعد قلبي....

وبوسي لي الحلوين ...*

----------


## mmm888mmm

انا انقهرت



الله يعينج والله

----------


## موزة ام سواف

ما شاء اللة عليش اللة يعطيش الصبر ويعينش.

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم انا اتخذت قراري بيني وبين نفسي ان هالموضوع لازم احسمه خلاص والله انه خلاص والله وراس عيالي اني تعبت خلااااااااااااااااص ابي الرحمه يارب ارحمني ارحمني يارب
ارسل مسج قال انطري لا تطلعين انا جاي نتفاهم والله ما خذيت 10 دقايق والا هو داخل كنت بحاله مأساويه كنت وااايد اصيح كسررررت كل شيء شفته تكرمون بالحمام والله اني حسيت كأني بالمسلسلات لان فيني طاقه واحس اني لو شفته قدامي من الطاقه اللي فيني اقدر اشيله واحذفه ..
شوي واللا يطق علي تكرمون باب الحمام طلعت وحالتي حاله حاول يهديني يمين يسار بس ماشي فايده قلت شوف يا ابن الحلال انا بصوب وانت بصوب انا بعيش لعيالي وبسسس وانت الله يستر عليك دنيا وآخره على طول قعد يبكي وانا اتكلم ما قاطعني وخلاني اتكلم لييين خلصت كلامي قال عطيني آخر فرصه ووو حاول اكثر انه يتقرب مني قلت شوف انا بعيش بقسم عيالي ولا تقرررب مني كلللش واي شيء تبي تسويه سوه لا عاد تسوي حساب لاي حد خلاااص انا ما عاد اقدر عليك انا متوتره 24 ساعه وموب مرتاحه وعلى طول خايفه من الامراض .. وسببت لك رعب واتصالات ومراقبه واحاسبك وهالشيء يضايقك مني انت تشوف اني مضيقه عليك بسفر وبالمغازل ووو وانا اشوف انك خااااين بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى ايش اللي حدنا ع بعض خل كل واحد يعيش لحياته انا ابي امارس حياتي بشكل طبيعي عادي لو كلموني خوالي وعماني وعيالهم اللي يدرسون بالخارج واللي يتعالجون من تزوجت وانت قاطعني من الدنيا كلها خلااااص تكفي خلااااص حتى رفيجاتي ما اعرف عنهم شيء من تزوجت وانت حارمني من الدنيا كلها المهم كلاااام وايييد طلعت اللي بقلبي كلللله وقلت له اني بعيش معاه بس هو بغرفته وانا مع عيالي وكل منا يعيش حياته بالطول وبالعرض ع كيفه وهو وافق بس كان يبكي مثل الياهل اهم شيء ما اروح لاهلي

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

فظيع هالريال يجذب ويصدق جذبته !!!!!!!


كملي فديتج 


متابعه

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

تابعي فديتج

----------


## mmm888mmm

و شو صار عقب؟

----------


## eng.heart

اووووف مقهوره صدق من ريلج ,,

كملي حبوبه وياج ..

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

دمووع الريايييييييل هي دمووع التماسيح مب نحن .....

الله يهدييييييييه ..

كملي حبوبه

----------


## بنت قطر999

اختي الم الماضي وااااااااااايد أثر فيني كلامج والله اني حاسه باحساس امج بس والله اني صحيت والحمدلله اني تلاحقت نفسي قبل ما أخلي عيالي بهالموقف واشكر ربي واحمده انهم عيال موب بنات واللا كانت المشكله اكبر
والله يكتتب لج الخير في كللل خطوه تخطينها ومالج غير تقولين الحمدلله على كلل شيء وهذا تراه اختبار من رب العالمين كوني قويه واجتازي كللل ظروفج
ومشكووووووووورين خواتي ع الكلام اللي قلتوه

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

متابعه

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

فديت روحج والله قصتج اثرت فيني وايد
واستفدت منها بعد ...

الله ماينسى عباده
وبياخذ حقج منه ..

وانا في انتظارج حبيبتي نبا نعرف شو صار..

----------


## eng.heart

متابعين الغاليه كملي ,,

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

في انتظارج .................... هالقرار الي كلنا كنا ننتظره ............. وماشاء الله عليج قدرتي اتسوينه 

كملي ....

----------


## قلبي يحبك

كملي الغلا

----------


## anjo0od

> متابعه

----------


## tmyz

اختي متى تتوقعين بترقدين علشان نتريا الجزء الي بتكتبينه بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنوته919

الله يهديلج ريلج ويعقله..ماشالله عليج صدق صبووورة لو كنت انا مكانج ماكنت بصبر عليه
نترياج بشغف كملي

----------


## شيوووووخيه

أنا ضرسي يعورني وحرارتي مرتفعه بس مع ذلك متابعه << الفضوول يذبح  :Big Grin:

----------


## فرح راكـ

وانا بعد بواصل ابا اشوف شو صار

----------


## الكعبيه

وانااا بعد اتريااااا فديتج

----------


## شيوووووخيه

حبوبات خلااص لا تكبرون السالفه حرااام ينحذف موضوع البنت بعد ما تعبت
نفسها وهي تكتب ^ــ^

----------


## سلطه حلوه

بنات انتن قدرن شوي تر الكتابه مب سهله ‏.
بدال ماتدعلها اتمن اتقولن جي هب زين ‏.

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

حصل خير خلاص لاتهاااادووون بليييز 

وادعوا لاختنا بنت قطر ان الله يفرج عليهااا ان شاء الله

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

*بنت قطر حياتي .. ماعليج من بعض البنات

كملي حبيبتي عسب نعرف شو اخرتها .. وبنكون وياج ..
قصتج دخلت لقلوبنا ولحياتنا .. وحبيناج والله
لانج انسانه نادره والله*

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يخليلج عيالج يارب نترياج يابنت قطر ‏

----------


## eng.heart

اترياج بنت قطر على احر من الجمرررر

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

هدووووو ياجماعة الخييييييير ..

ترا البنت يمكن مو قصدهاا حبت تعرف السالفه اكييد مهتمه ولو مب مهتمه جاان مادخلت وقرأت بالاسااس

بس تعبيرهاا خانهااا ....

السموحه من الجميييع ..

وينج يابنت قطر تراني دخلت غرفتيه وعدل لابتوبي وتجهزت اكمل القصه طلعتي نوووووو تحطيم ..

اترياااج بفارغ الصبر

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات عشت اسبوع كاااامل بروحي مستقلللله انا وعيالي بغرفه وهو بغرفه حاولت اتألقم ع الوضع وارتحت ولله الحمد ما لي شغل فيه كان يتسبب بالعيال وكا شوي يسوي حركات نص كم..
رجعت من الدوام بيوم من الايام لقيت خريطه من وجوه عند باب الغرفه وكان فيها هديه مغلفه عرفت انها من عنده شليتها وخليتها عند باب غرفته وكملت طريقي دخلت غرفة عيالي وتغديت ونمت وطبعا شغالتي تدري وهذا الشيء اللي بنبهكم منه الخدمات والخدامات والخدامات ترا مهما كانو حليوات انتبهوا طبعا سويت لها مشكله لانها كانت تتكلم مع خدامة امي وكانت تقولها ان المدام بغرفه والسيد بغرفه واننا ما نكلم بعض ..
عاد امي زعلت مني ليش ما تقولين لي مشاكلج انتي موب مثل خواتج؟ 
وانتي وانتي يالله اقنعتها باننا متهاوشين ع سبة المصروف كان هذا شيء اهون من اني اقولها الحقيقه المرره وخصوصا انه وراهم سفره ثانيه قريبه للخارج ع سبة الوالد الله يشافيه..
المهم خلو موضوع الشغاله بس هاي نقطه حبيت اذكركم بها ع اساس تسوون حسابها لو صار شيء لاقدر الله
المهم ع المغرب كشخت حددي كنت بروح لبيت ولد عمي عنده عشا تخيلو صارلي كم من تزوجت ما دخلت بيته لانه زوجي مانعني منه لانه كان يبيني قبل اتزوج وصارت وايد مشاكل والله ما كتب .. بس نسيت اقولكم كنت اعطيه خبر انا وين بروح بمسج مهما كان حرام اطلع بدون ما يدري هو هنا فوووول طلع طاااير وقف في طريجي قال ممنوع ولا تعاندين والله لا اخليج تتحسفين كفايه هديتي رديتيها( اففف يبي يكلمني بأي طريقه ) قعدت اصارخ عليه مالك شغل وهذا اتفاقنا من الاول وانت وافقت ووو كلام وايد ورحت وهو يسوي نفسه زعلان بس انا من ضمن كلامي قلت له صارلي اسبوع مخليتك ع كيفك ما ادري ولا ابي ادري ارضك من سماك قال عيالي ما يروحون قلت ع كيفك بروح بروحي واتصلت باخوي وقلت له يمرني ورحت معاه للعشى طبعا قضيت وقتي واستانست وايد وكنت اتصال مع الشغاله عشان اسأل عن عيالي وقالت ان السيد ما طلع من البيت (خخخ دريت انه متنرفز) احسن خله يغير..
عاد ولد عمي لما عرف اني عندهم خلا امه تناديني عند الباب ع اساس يسلم علي وماشاءالله الله رزقه ببنت مثل القمر
المهم طلعت لهمع امي فشلله اطلع بروحي سلمت ليه وحلف علي انه بكره يستوي عشاي عاد شوفو الاحراج وانا وياه واحلف ويحلف ويطلق تدرون شو داعي العزيمه انه من تزوج وطلع بيت بروحه انا ماطبيت بيته (الحين توهقت صج الشيخ اللي باليت شو بيسوي اففف يالفشيله) 
المهم تعشينا وانا بالي مشتت ومحتاره كيف اتصرف رجعت البيت مع اخوي وطلعت فوق ولقيته بوجهي قط كم كلمه مثل السم علي وانا ماره قلت فرصتي عشان اخبره قلت عط عمرك العافيه ووفر شيء من كلامك لبكره تراهم مسوين لي ذبيحه بكره وبجيهم (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يالله سكنهم مساكنهم) شو استوا سحبني من عبايتي بقووو من وراي وانا رايحه لغرفة عيالي وما بقى كلمه ما قالها وعيونه يطلع منها شرار من بين كلامه الجارح شو حنيتو للحب القديم ؟؟ شو اشتقتوا لبعض ؟ وكلام مثل ويهه

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

.......................

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

الله يهديه 

كملي فديتج

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

>< الله يهديه ابا اعرف شو صار !!
كملي نترياج

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

خلااص سكتو بناات سكرنا ع السالفه هي كملت احييييييينه 


انزيييييييين اللي بعدووو ,,

وااي جان انا بمووت من الزيغه عيونه تطلع منها الشراار احس قلبي يرقص ..

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

متابعين بحماس وما علينا  :Big Grin:

----------


## ! K !

الله يفرج همج 

 :Frown: 

ذكرتيني بالماضي

----------


## فرح راكـ

والله فيني فضوووووووووول ابا اعرف شو صار عقب

ماعليج من كلام حد طنشي وحياتج نحن وياج

----------


## بنت قطر999

فديتكم بنات طولو بالكم ادري تأخرت من شوي بس رحت انوم ولدي ويوم بنام بكتب لكم ع اساس ما تنطرون ع الفاضي
وتراني اكتب لكم الحين وانا بغرفة عيالي (طبعا ببيت ابوي) المهم لو تأخرت شوي فيمكن احد منهم كان يصيح او اسوي له حليب يعني انتو حريم وتقدروون 
وتراه اليوم عندنا ضيوف وما قدرت ادخل العصر لين بعد ما تعشو وسرو يعني بضيع الوقت لو تميت اقول لكم شو اللي يأخرني فأفضل اني استغل الوقت ع أساس اكمل لكم 
فدددددديتكم والله اعذروني وطولو بالكم علي شوي

----------


## to0otah

متاااااابعييين

----------


## بنت قطر999

وعلى فكره ما اعرف ليش يطلعني اوف لاين مع اني متواجده معكم خواتي

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

فديتج معذورة ........... والي هب عاجبها ما تدخل تشوش علينا بليز ........

----------


## tmyz

الله المستعان

----------


## فرح راكـ

> فديت روحج يابنت قطر 
> 
> نحن بانتظارج حتى لوو لين بعد عشر طعش يووووووم
> 
> ^^


حبيت ردج^^

----------


## anjo0od

,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

خلاص البنت قااالت وجهة نظر ونحن نحترمهاا بالاول والاخير قلبها ع البنت ثاانكس ع التوضيح حبووبه 

حبوباات الله يرضى عليييييكم خلو المووضوع يتسكر ......

نترياااج فديتج

----------


## قلبي يحبك

فدييييتج اكتبي على راحتج لو اتكملين اسبوعين بدل اسبوع عااااااااااااااادي ^^

----------


## كسوله وادلع

فديتج بنت قطر

----------


## سلطه حلوه

فديتج والله يابنت قطر الله يعطيج الصحه ‏.
والعافيه ويرزقج الجنه يارب

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم صارت هوشه كبيره لاني ما توقعت يمد يده ويسحبني بهالطريقه ولا الكلام السم اللي قاعد يقوله شوي والا تدخل علينا عمتي وتفكك يده من عبايتي وانا كنت اصيح ومنهاره ع الآخر وتمت واقفه بيننا حسيت ان حنا ياهال وهي امنا افف ياربي لين متى وهالمشاكل ورانا ؟
المهم عمتي خلتني انزل لغرفتها وهي تتفاهم مع ولدها نرلت وقعدت ابكي بغرفتها لين جات وقعدت تلمني وقالت لي لا تلومينه تراه يحبج ويغار عليج من عيال عمج ووو ومن هالكلام لين قالت لي انها بتروح معاي لهم بكره مرت الليله وانا ماشفته شكله طلع ما ادري المهم اليوم الثاني هههه كان مشغل السياره ع اساس انه بيوديني انا وامه ما بغيت اركب بس ما بغيت اكبر السالفه لان عمتي معاي لان من ذاك الاتتفاق ما اطب سيارته المهم كان يشغل اغاني ويسوي حركات مراهقين ويقول يمه اهديج هذي الاغنيه ويسوي حركات كان يقصدني فيها واحنا كل واحد فينا فاهم الثاني
رحنا للعشا هو قعد عند الرياييل وانا وامه عند الحريم لين خلصنا وكا مرسل مسج يحاول يجيس النبض كان كاتب (حبيبتي خلصتي؟ ) توني اقرأ المسج واللا امه تتصل له يله شغل السياره رحت معاهم مع ان كان ودي اروح مع خواتي لبيت اهلي لامنهم بيجتمعون الليليه هنا وبقلبي كلام وايد لاهلي بس استحيت ورحت مه خفت انه يفسر هالطلب اني ابي اتأخر ببيت ولد عمي زياده.. طلعنا وطول ما احنا بالسياره وهو مستلم عيال عمي ان مجلسه مو كبير وان وان وانا ساكته وهذا اللي ذبحه كنت اشتغل بالجوال لين وصلنا للبيت وعلى طول رحت لغرفة عيالي انام
المهم مر كم يوم عادي وكل منا بصوب حاول بكم مسج عشان الين بس انا مسويه له طاف 
لين ذاك اليوم كلمونا المستشفى وقالو ان ابو يحتضر لان عمي الله يرحمه كان بغيبوبه وطوووووووول وهو فيها

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

متابعه

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

متابعة

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

الله يرحمه يارب

> انا مابنام اليوم هههه بتم وياج ومتابعه لج أن شاء الله ^^

----------


## بنت قطر999

فديتكم وفديت ردودكم اللي تبرد القلب واللي تخليني وابتسم وانا اكتب لكم رغم الالم الي امر فيه

----------


## minoucha

عن جد عن جد الله يكون بعونج ما أتخيل أنا وآآآيد أغار على ريلي وآآايد فما أتخيل هالمواقف اللي تحصلج
تعرفي ترى الله عطاج قوة وطولت بال 
الحمد لله ما ياج مرض وابتلشتي ماأدري شو أقول الله عطاج صبر أيوب أحييج والله
من البارح وأنا أقرا وأتابعج و تعرفي ههههههه ياريلي امبارح ولقاني جالبة ويهي تقولين مسويلي شيء وهو بس من الغيظ من اللي قريته حسيت الرياييل مالهم أمان

----------


## فتاة العين

طرشت لج رساله خاصة  :Smile:

----------


## فرح راكـ

الله يرحم عمج 

كملي حبوبه

----------


## لا حيلة

أتوقع النهاية بتكون أنه عرس عليج؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم تعرفون كيف يوم تكون الاجواء جذي والاهل مجتمعين توفى عمي الله يرحمه وتعبنا كلنا الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين وكان الكل يحبه من كبير وصغير وزوجي بما انه اصغر اخوانه وخواته كان وااااايد وايييييييد وتعلق بابوه قبل يدخل بغيبوبه وكان قبل يدخل الغيبوبه يبات احيانما عنده بالمستشفى لانه يتبادل ع نومة المستشفى ..
المهم رجعو الرياييل من الدفن واول ما دخلو حمياني وزوجي ع امهم كان منظرهم واااايد يكسر الخاطر تعرفون يوم تشوفون ناس دافنه ابوهم وداخلين شلون الصياح والبكي اللي يكسر الخاطر رياييل كبااار ويبكون وايد قويه كان ريلي 
آخر واحد دخل وتوهم هادين اخوانه دخل علينا وثيابهم كانت شتويه ذاك الوقت عاد تخيلو شلون ثوبه كان اسود وكللللله متخيس من التراب والرمل والماي ما اعرف شو اقولكم كان شكله يقطع القلب وااايد صحت يوم شفته ونسيت كلللل شيء شفته منه قعد يلمني قدامهم ويصيح من قلبه وبصوت عاااااااااااالي والله ان بكينا كنا ياهال كللل الي بالعزى تأثرو من منظره كيف انا وانا زوجته قطع قلبي حزنت عليه وايد..
ومن هذيك الليله رجعت بدون اي حرف كنت ابي اعوضه بالحنان والله كأنه ياهل خصوصا انه لما كان يلمني قدام الهس كان يصيح بصوت عالي وناسي نفسه ابوي راح لاتخليني يا فلانه تكفين لا تخليني وكلام وايد بدون شعور قاله
المهم رجعت انا وعيالي معاه لغرفتنا

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

واااي تأثرت بصييييييييييييييييييح 

كملي مواصلة

----------


## قلبي يحبك

كملي اختي

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

متابعه 

ماتحملت الموقف

----------


## فرح راكـ

كملي فديتج والله ااسير المطبخ اخلص شي واييج ابا اشوف شو صار عقب
بس لو السهر تعب عليج ارقدي الزم ماعليج صحتج

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

الله يفرجهااا ان شاء الله 

ويثيبج على صبرج

----------


## anjo0od

> الله يفرجهااا ان شاء الله 
> 
> ويثيبج على صبرج

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات مرت الايام والشهر الاول والثاني ولله الحمد وحياتنا اروع ما يكون نسيت اقولكم ان ربعه شله فاااااسده عجزت ابعده عنهم سويت كلل الطرق بس ماشي فايده..وطول هالفتره خفف طلعاته مع ربعه
المهم شوي شوي بدا يتأخر ويسهر وااايد تخيلو انه احيانا يواصل برا وكنا نتهاوش ع هالسبب لاني حسيته قاعد يتغير للأسواء ما عاد مهتم من شيء كلللش وصار اتكالي واشياء وايد انا تضايقت منها بس الحمدلله موب مثل قبل ولو انها ترفع الضغط .. المهم فجأه طلع لي انه بيسافر لذيك الدوله وان نفسيته تعبانه وانه يبي يغير جو ووو كلام وايد تهاوشنا وبالأخير سافر طبعا كان ويكند وهذا اللي جنني يعني (عادت حليمه لعادتها القديمه؟)
المهم حول جواله وسبب لي قلق في ال24 ساعه كنت موب شاكه اللا واااااااااتثقه مليونين بالميه انه قاعد يسوي شيء غلط رجع الاخ ولا كأن شيء صاير المهم بعد ما رجع شافني وااايد مهمومه وابكي وتعبانه نفسيا قال خاص جهزي نفسج بنسافر نغير جو الويكند الجاي تدرون وين؟ لنفس الدوله قلت موب مشكله ع الاقل بياخذني وياه واحنا صرنا نلعب ع المكشوف بالفتره الاخيره..
المهم كان يبي يبيع سيارته وياخذ له وحده غيرها وكنا نتحوط بالفريج بسيارته ع قولته بيودعها خخخ المهم مرينا معصره طلبنا وقاعدين ننتظر الطلب قعدت اشوف السياره فيها وايد اشياء ما اعرفها فيها درج صغير كبست عليه واحنا نسولف وانفتح والله انه ما كان قصدي بهالكبسه شيء تدرون شو طلع لنا وهو من الفشيله ما قدر يسكر الدرج طلعت شريحتين جوال كلها قطريه ... ها شرايكم؟؟؟

موب شي يغث ويبط الجبد شبينا حريقه وصراخ حتى ما عاد نطرنا الطلب رجعنا للبيت وانتي وانتي هههه حتى بهذا الشيء يبي يركبني الغلط قال هذي يمكن مالت اخوي لانه كان يستخدم سيارتي وو واعذاااااااااااااار ما تخلص ..

----------


## ورد معطر

وعقب؟

----------


## فرح راكـ

اترياج

----------


## طرفشانة

الله ايعينج ع هالريل

----------


## بنوته919

اترياج كملي ^^

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

..............

----------


## بنت قطر999

مرت هالسالفه مثل غيرها خصوصا اني نا ابي اخرب السفره هذي لان وحده من البنات ما اعرف اذا تذكرتوها البينت اللي من نفس الدوله للحيني كنت متواصله معاها ابي اشوفها البنت اللي قلت لكم عنها اللي ازعجته بالرنات لما كنا بالسياره ..المهم مر الموقف وسويت نفسي اني صدقته عاد تدرون الرياييل يبطون الجبد كان يقولي ظلمتيني وانتي وانتي بل عليه مصدق نفسه اني صدقته وانا اعتذرت له ..
المهم مر هالموقف لين وصلنا لآخر الاسبوع وديت عيالي عند اهلي وكانت طيارتنا الظهر رحنا ع طول نتمشى ويراويني اماكن حلوه وسياحيه عندهم ومجمعاتهم كانت وايد حلوه المهم وطول الوقت وانا خايفه تدرون ليش؟
لان جوالي ع السايلنت وكنت وايد خايفه لا يعرف ان جوالي ع السايلنت تدرون ليش سويته سايلنت لاني كنتىاخاف البنت تتصل فيني بأي وقت خصوصا اني قلت لها اني بكون عندهم اليوم ..
المهم كان خاااطري اشوفها سألته وين بنتغدا ؟ وقالي اسم مطعم صيني بالمجمع قلت ماعليه ابي الحمام الله يعزكم كنت اتعذر له ابي اكون بروحي دخلت تكرمون الحمام وهو واقف لي بالضبط عند الباب خفت يسمع صوتي لما اكلمها ارسلت لها مسج وخبرتها اني بتغدا في المطعم الصيني وقالت انها الحين بالبراركنات وبتجي من بعيد وبتأشر لي بس عشان اشوفها انا كان خاطري تجي تسلم ع ريلي ابي اشوف شو ردة فعله ادري افكاري مجنونه بس يمكن يتوب وياخذ موقف قوي بدل هالعيشه الخايسه اللي عايشها

----------


## anjo0od

???????????????

----------


## قلبي يحبك

وعقب وعقب

----------


## فرح راكـ

عقب عقب شو صار؟؟

----------


## بنت قطر999

نسيت اقولكم اني كنت اتلثم هناك لانه قالي خذي راحتج ولا تلبسين نقاب بس لبسي لثام بس مثل ما تعرفون بالمطعم اشيل حتى اللثام المهم واحنا ناكل ههه انا بصراحه كان فكري مشتت وكل ما يدق جواله اخااف تدرون ليش اخاف يكونون اهلي ويسألونه عني لاني ما ارد وجوالي سايلنت من هني بيعرف ..فهمتو كيف؟؟ كان كل شيء محسوب ولازم ولا غلطه .. ولو عرف بيشيك ع جوالي يبي يعرف ليش سايلنت واكيد بيشوف رقمها وبيلعن خيري..
المهم البنت مرت علينا وما اعرف ايش سوت بالضبط اللي شفته ان ريلي غص بالاكل والله انه بغى يروح فيها انا عاد ما دريت شالسالفه وكنت خايفه عليه واطالعه والموقف بكبره ما خلاني انتبه انه شافها واخترع هههههه صج ما ينفع معاهم اللا العين الحمرا ..
المهم طلعنا حضرنا سينما وانا ما قدرت حتى اتواصل معاها ولا ثانيه وطلعت البنت حاجزه معانا بالسينما وانا عااادي نسيتها بالسينما وقعدت اتابع الفيلم ع راحت وهو كان يمسك يدي عاااادي ونتصرف بكل تلقائيه

----------


## بنت قطر999

فديتكم خواتي باكل شيء وبرجع لكم ميييته جوع

----------


## بنوته919

صح شو صار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كلي برآءه

> المهم تكلمت هي قالت خالد وهذا الاسم هو قاص عليها فيه لانه موب اسمه هذي زوجتك معانا بالخط وسمعتك قال شنو؟؟
> انصدم وقعد يهاوشها ياحيوانه يا حقيره يا يا وسكر وانا مازلت مع البنت ع الخط ما سكرت وتميت اتكلم معاها وهي تترجاني لا تتطلقين بسبتي ما بي اكون سبب يشتت عيالكم وانا وانا من هالكلام وانا قلت لها اللي بيني وبينج انتهى من هاللحظه وهذا ريلي ما يخصج بشو بنرسي انا وهو مشكره ع الخدمه وكنت وااايد متضايقه وهو طبعا حرق جوالللي بالاتصالات وكان خطي يعطيه انتظار وهو موتته ولا يحصل عندي انتظار وهالمره اكثر من 5 مكالمات وانا كله مع البنت وسكرت منها واستقبلت خطه وتخليووو الصدمه شو قال ؟؟؟؟
> كان يصارخ ومعصصصصصصصب حددده بالمقابل انا كنت وايد هاديه واتكلم بهدوء احس كأني موب عايشه ما ادري كيف اوصف لكم والله والله والله اني كنت اني متجمده من البرد في عز الصيف شعور غريب حسيت اني مريضه كان يقولي انتي تطرشين علي نسوان عشان تختبريبي وانا كنت ادري وكنت ابي اغيضج ها استانستي الحين؟؟ وكان يصارخ وعايش الدور ومصدق نفسه وااايد انه المظلوم واني الي اغلطت عليه بذمتكم ما يحررر


رييلج ما يمل من كثر ما يجذب

----------


## مبروكين

كملي فدديتج عيوني ستوت صغار من كثر ماصحت عليج

----------


## فرح راكـ

بالعافيه على قلبج

على راحتج اذا حسيتي عمرج تعبانه ريحي وباجر كملي

----------


## بنوته919

كلنا نترايج احررررررررررر من الجمر فديتج ومواصلين

----------


## ريماني:)

فديتج هني وعافيه
خذي راحتج ولاتضغطين ع عمرج يالغاليه

----------


## minoucha

نفسي أعرف شيء ريلج كم عمره

----------


## شوم

انا اليوم بديت اقرا قصتج فيه اجزاء قطعت قلبي و قعدت اصيح جنج شخص اعرفه بس الاحداث الاخير حسيت انه شخصيتج تطورت وصرتي اقوى واحييج على كل مواقفج وقراراتج اللي اتخذتيها وصبرج واصرارج على اصلاح اللي انكسر بينج وبين ريلج ونصيحتي لج هي:
عسا ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم .......... صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بنت قطر999

رجعت لكم حبايي وفدددددددديتكم والله ع هالردود
امم بالنسبه لعمره لما تزوجنا كان 20 والحين 24 سنه
اما انا فأكبر منه بسنتين

----------


## كلي برآءه

> المهم تعرفون كيف يوم تكون الاجواء جذي والاهل مجتمعين توفى عمي الله يرحمه وتعبنا كلنا الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين وكان الكل يحبه من كبير وصغير وزوجي بما انه اصغر اخوانه وخواته كان وااااايد وايييييييد وتعلق بابوه قبل يدخل بغيبوبه وكان قبل يدخل الغيبوبه يبات احيانما عنده بالمستشفى لانه يتبادل ع نومة المستشفى ..
> المهم رجعو الرياييل من الدفن واول ما دخلو حمياني وزوجي ع امهم كان منظرهم واااايد يكسر الخاطر تعرفون يوم تشوفون ناس دافنه ابوهم وداخلين شلون الصياح والبكي اللي يكسر الخاطر رياييل كبااار ويبكون وايد قويه كان ريلي 
> آخر واحد دخل وتوهم هادين اخوانه دخل علينا وثيابهم كانت شتويه ذاك الوقت عاد تخيلو شلون ثوبه كان اسود وكللللله متخيس من التراب والرمل والماي ما اعرف شو اقولكم كان شكله يقطع القلب وااايد صحت يوم شفته ونسيت كلللل شيء شفته منه قعد يلمني قدامهم ويصيح من قلبه وبصوت عاااااااااااالي والله ان بكينا كنا ياهال كللل الي بالعزى تأثرو من منظره كيف انا وانا زوجته قطع قلبي حزنت عليه وايد..
> ومن هذيك الليله رجعت بدون اي حرف كنت ابي اعوضه بالحنان والله كأنه ياهل خصوصا انه لما كان يلمني قدام الهس كان يصيح بصوت عالي وناسي نفسه ابوي راح لاتخليني يا فلانه تكفين لا تخليني وكلام وايد بدون شعور قاله
> المهم رجعت انا وعيالي معاه لغرفتنا


هزززززززززني المووووووووووووووقف واآآيد
واايد وااااايد مع اني مغتاضه ع ريلج بس كسسر خآآطره
زين انه وقفتي معاااه صح هو مآ يسستآآهل بس ............. ااااااااه ما ادري شو اقول 
احسسني بصيييح 

عمي بالمششفـى وآآآآآيد تعبآن وريلي يتصل بي خااااااايف ع ابووه 
حآآلته وااااااااااايد صصصصصصعبه ..
ويقول اخااف يروح عني اخاف افقده 
قلبي تقطع علييه و نسيييييت كل شي و حاولت اني اهدييييييه 


ادعوآ له بنآت

----------


## اخت زايد

كملي فديتج

----------


## فرح راكـ

اترياج حبوبه

----------


## فرح راكـ

> هزززززززززني المووووووووووووووقف واآآيد
> واايد وااااايد مع اني مغتاضه ع ريلج بس كسسر خآآطره
> زين انه وقفتي معاااه صح هو مآ يسستآآهل بس ............. ااااااااه ما ادري شو اقول 
> احسسني بصيييح 
> 
> عمي بالمششفـى وآآآآآيد تعبآن وريلي يتصل بي خااااااايف ع ابووه 
> حآآلته وااااااااااايد صصصصصصعبه ..
> ويقول اخااف يروح عني اخاف افقده 
> قلبي تقطع علييه و نسيييييت كل شي و حاولت اني اهدييييييه 
> ...


خلج ويا ريلج انسي كل شي صار بينكم 
ولو تقدرين تردين عنده عسب عمج مهما كان هو الحين محتاج لج اذا اصبحتي خلي حد يوديج او هو يييج وعقب ماتقوم عمج بالسلامه اتفقوا على موضوعكم


الله يشفيه يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## anjo0od

.........!!!!!!????

----------


## ريماني:)

> هزززززززززني المووووووووووووووقف واآآيد
> واايد وااااايد مع اني مغتاضه ع ريلج بس كسسر خآآطره
> زين انه وقفتي معاااه صح هو مآ يسستآآهل بس ............. ااااااااه ما ادري شو اقول 
> احسسني بصيييح 
> 
> عمي بالمششفـى وآآآآآيد تعبآن وريلي يتصل بي خااااااايف ع ابووه 
> حآآلته وااااااااااايد صصصصصصعبه ..
> ويقول اخااف يروح عني اخاف افقده 
> قلبي تقطع علييه و نسيييييت كل شي و حاولت اني اهدييييييه 
> ...


الله يشفيه يااارب 
يقومه بالسلامه ان شاءالله 
ربي يهدي ريلج ختيه
وكوني وياه وهديهـ يالغاليه 
ربي يسعدكم فديتج

----------


## كلي برآءه

انآ بعد يعت بسير اكل وبرررررد


ابي اعرررررررف شو صآآر ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

اترياج بنت قطر 
شو صار فديتج واللله طرشيلي شوي من الصبر اللي عندج ^^ اللهم لا حسد

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات بعد ما طلعنا من السينما واحنا بالممر كنت امشي وانا اطالعه ريلي وهو يطالعني كنا نعلق ع الفيلم ما شفت الي قدامي ودعمت بنت بس ما انتبت لها زوجي سحبني وطلعنا خساااااااااااره ما شفت ويهها هي كانت نفس ابنت المهم قضينا اليوم في طلعات ووناسه وكان الوقت المغرب كنا قاعدين مايا كوفي شوفو كيف بدت المشكله بيننا..
قالي فديتج بطلب منج طلب ولا ترديني قلت آمر وان شاءالله اقدر قعد يتفداني قال اذا رحنا للفندق بنزلج ويروح لواحد من ربعي اسلم عليه واخاف اتأخر عليج نامي ..
انا هنا انصدمممممممت من هالكلام والله اني رفعت صوتي غصب عني وهاوشته قال قصري صوتج فضحتينا وخلاص اسحب الطلب وقعد يهاوش بس كان يقصر صوته لان المكان كان فيه ناس وانا كنت متضايقه واااايد معقوله وصل تفكيره جذي بيخليني وبيروح ؟؟وين؟؟ عند من الجذاااب؟؟
المهم رحنا وحجزنا في النوفيتيل دخلت تكرمون الحمان وبطلت الماي وقعدت اكلم البنيه قالت انها شافتني وقالت وين شافتني باضبط وتمت تمدح فيني هههههه وانتي احلى منه وكلام وايد قلت لها ليش ما خليتيني اشوفج قالت ان ريلي كان يهددها بيدينه ههههه اشدعوه ياهال...

حاولت فيها اني اشوفها باجر بس ما رضت وسكرت عنها خفت يسمعني ..
المهم قضينا اليوم الثاني وبعده رجعنا للدوحه

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

كفو عليج
كونتينيو ماي ديييييييييييييير ^^

----------


## بنت قطر999

كلي براءه 

الله يقوم عمج بالسلامه ياااااااااااااارب وما اوصيج وقفي مع ريلج ولا تخلينه كلللش

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

بنت قطر ريلج ما تلوع جبده من البنات خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مب تزعلين جست جووكينغ ^^

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

كلي براءه الله يقوم عمج بالسلامه 
وصح لسانها بنت قطر 
تمي ويا ريلج
عشان يعرف وقت الشده انتي ونعم الحرمه....^^

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

يالله كملي ترا انا متابعه
تعرفين ان انا لاعت جبديي من الرياييل
والله اني احس كلهم الخيانه تمشي بعروقهم
تعرفين انتي تذكريني باختي فديتها والله مثال للصبر ...

----------


## minoucha

أقرا بعين مفتوحة وعين مغمضة

----------


## عيناوية طر

نترياج

----------


## دمعة ولهان

نتريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الغلا

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات تمينا شهر تقريبا وقرب عرس ناس قرايبينا في السعوديه وكان هناك بيت اخته المتزوجه بالسعوديه المهم سافرنا كلنا ع اساس نحضر العرس واتفقنا ان نبات ببيت اخته المهم قعدنا عندها كللللنا اهلها وانا كنت من ضمنهم ..
المهم يوم صارت الساعه 9 ناداني قال انه بيروح لاحد الفنادق عند المعرس بيقعد معاه لين باجر ع اساس ان الشباب مجتمعين عند المعرس .. قلت خلاص موب مشكله ولا شكيت ولا بلحظه وحده انه يكذب علي بنات تعرفون شلون هالسالفه موب خلتني انهار هذي السالفه والله انها دمرررررررررررررررتني ع الآخر والله لو ماخذ سكين ومدخله بقلبي كان اهون علي بألف مره من انه ينكبني ويسبب لي جرح صعب ان الايام تداويه وبيظل طول عمره ينزف وما راح اسامحك يابو الغالين ع هالشيء طول عمري اعذرني بس انا ما قدرت اسامحك حتى لو قلت لك بالكلام تراه قلبي للحين مجروح من هالسالفه وللحين افكر فيها ..
طلع الحبيب وكنا مع بعض بالجوال تدرون وين كان رايح؟ .... ايه كان رايح لذيك الدوله (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل) 
والله ان آخر مسج له كنت كاتبه له (حبيبي لا تنسى الصلاه ترا انت ما صليت العشى لا تنام قبل تصليها) غريبه الريال ما رد اتصلت عليه آآآآآآه ياقلبي محول الجوال..
انا وين ؟ انا فبيت ناس غرباء بتقولون اخته بقول مهما كان احنا رسميين وايد لانها بدوله ثانيه بتقولون خواته كلهم عندج بقولكم موقفي اضعف واضعف حسيت الدنيا وااااااااااايد صغيره وكرهت الحظه اللي ركبت السياره معه فيها كرهت عمري ع كل المواقف اللي سامحته فيها

----------


## ام الشوامس

نترياج فديتج 
والله يعينج

----------


## دمعة ولهان

وياااااااااااااااااج الغلا كملي

----------


## مبروكين

اوووي !!!
استغفرالله
الله يعوضج خير احس ان الله بيرزقج بخير ان شاءالله قريب

----------


## كلي برآءه

كملي كملي قصتج جنهآ فلم هندي .. 
احسسهآ خيآليه ما ادري كييف تحملتي .. 
مشآء الله عليج خآرقه  :Big Grin: 

ومشكورآت اللي دعن لعمي .. 
الله يرده سآلم 
وانآ ان شآء الله قلبآ و قآلبآ معاه 
مهماآ كانت المشآكل بتم ريلي وبوقف معاه 
 :Smile: 


نتريآج

----------


## بنت قطر999

تمنيت اني عند امي احتجت لهم ابي اهلي ادري قبل ما كنت الجأ لهم بس صج صج الحين حسيت بقيمتهم آآآه يا حرقة قلبي حرني وقهرني وفشلني قدام اهله نزل بكرامتي للقاع وطنش سافر وخلاني ببيت اخته بين عيال اخته الكبار البالغين استحي منهم حتى ما اقدر اقعد الصاله استحي منهم انا استحي من اللي معاي بالبيت شلون هذولا..
آآه يا حرتي ناديت اخته الي بعمري عندي بالغرفه وكنت ميييييييته من الصياح ومقهووووره حدي لاني عرفت حتى بالصدفه ان المعرس من الاساس ما راح لا لفندق ولا غيره وكان بمجلس الرياييل يعني هو فيه شيء غير عن الكل كل الشباب مجتمعين بالمجلس اللا هو ليش؟ ليييييييش ليش؟
والله اني ابكي من القهر.. ناديت اخته وبكيييييييييت وبكييييييييييت ومن بين البكي كنت اقولها السالفه وتمت يحليلها تبكي معاي وهي تحاول تهديني قعدت تتصل فيه وهو ابد محول الجواال ولا على باله شيء

----------


## كلي برآءه

حلييييييييييييلج كملي

----------


## مبروكين

يرفع الضغط

----------


## moon soon

حياتي انا ما اشوف من النعاس و خاطري اعرف القصه كامله الحين بقعد لين صلاه الفجر اذا نمت الحين ما بقوم للصلاه

----------


## الف باء

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الف باء

لها الدرجة

الخيانة عنده نفس الاكسجين يباله علاج نفسي

----------


## بنت قطر999

والله اني اكتب لكم الحين وانا اعصابي محرووقه تذكرت كل لحظه كل شعور موب حلو بنات تراني مريت بمواقف وايد بس هذا غير والله غيرر جرحني بقوو.. احنا تمينا بالاتصالات وما رد ومن التعب اتخته نامت عندي وانا ضليت مواصله وابكي وقمت فرشت سجادتي شوفو سبحان الله صاة جوف الليل كيف يسوي بالانسان اللي يدعي بكل جوارحه طلبت وطلبت وانا ابكي والله كأن احد ميت عندي بكيت لاني واااااايد ضعيفه لان لا حول لي ولا قوه ..
ولما اذن الفجر قمت وقعدت حماتي ورجعت هي صلت اما انا طلعت للغرفه الثانيه كانت فيها عمتي نايمه وبعد ما صلت تمت قاعده تاكل دواها دخلت عليها شافتني وقعدت تسألني وين ريلج ؟ شفيه ما نام هنا البارحه وين نام؟
قلت يمه لا تسأليني عن شيء ما ادري عنه جواله محول وهو ما ادري عنه قالت لاحو ولا قوة اللا بالله وتمت تدعي لي بصوت مسموع شوي
وسبحان الله ما قعدت شوي واللا جوالي يرن من تتوقعون بيتصل فيني الساعه 5 الفجر؟؟
كان ابوالغالين يتصل بك ... آآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآه شتبي ماني طايقتك وربي اكرهههههك ايش تبي فيني الحين كنت اقول هالكلام بقلبي وعمتي تقولي ردي عليه وعقب عطيني اياه بسنعه وبلعن خيره آآه يارب محد فاهمني

----------


## مبروكين

فديتج

----------


## شوم

الله يصبرج والحمد الله على كل حال 
انا اليوم سهرانه عسب اتابع قصتج  :Smile:

----------


## كلي2وفا

الله يكون بعوونج أنا تعبااانه حاليا وما اقدر اعلق عالموضوع وخااصة اني ما قريبت كل شي باجر بكمل وإن شالله برد عليج ..
بس عندي سؤاااال وخاااااااطري تجاااوبين علي...
أنتي للحين على ذمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام الشوامس

فديتج كل شوي اقول اساعه 4 برقد واتحمس اقرى واقول خلاص بكمل القصه وبرقد خخخ وبعدين تكتبين اقول لالا لازم اكمل وبعدين برقد خلاص باجر بكمل لاكان مافيني صبر فديتج

----------


## بنت قطر999

انا ماكنت ابي ارد عليه بعد ما شبع كلمني شو يبي الحين؟ وشو من كذب باقي عنده ما قاله؟؟
المهم استحيت من ضغط عمتي ورديت والله واقسم بجلال الله ما انسى هالصوت لين يدفنوني آآه وحده متصله فيني صوت مره هذي حقيره نذله ووهو واطي اكرهه ليش سوا فيني جذي انا ام عياله وين حبه لي ؟؟ وكلامه لي ؟ ويييييين وين ؟
يا ويل قلبي انربط لساني والله ان دموعي تصب الحين موب قادره اسكت انا اضعف انسانه بهاللحظه هذي بالذات انا ما اقدر اتحمل اكثر ما عاد اقدر اخبي قدام اهلي والله ما عاد اقدر ابي اصارخ ع كيفي ابي اكسر الدنيا ابي اكسر اثاث غرفتي احس اني اقدر واقدر يااااربي يايبه يا يمه تكفون اسموعوني انا امثل قدامكم طول هالفتره اني نسيت الماضي بس الصراحه المره اني للحين اعاني منه انا ذبحني ابو الغالين بهالمكالمه آآآآآه ياربي آآآه 
بنات البنت الحقيره كانت تتمصخر وكانت تعرف عني اشياء تقولي اكيد خبرها حبيبها اكيد هو اللي خبرها كيف عرفت قبيلتي انا وياه؟ كيف عرفت انه يقرب لي وان عندنا ولدين كيييييييييف؟
تدرون كانت تهاوشني بالبدايه كانت تقول انتي ازعجتينا بالاتصالات واحنا سهرانين صحيح كان محوله بس مسجاتج اذتنا شو تبين بالريال قالت انه نايم عندها وانه سكران آآآآه شو ؟؟ سكران؟؟؟ عمره ما وصل لهذي الدرجه عمره ما وصل لهلانحطاط هذا ريلي وانا اعرفه كنه ياهل يخاف ما يقدر ع هالشيء بس هالبنت شو قاعده تخربط تيمت ابكي واصارخ عليها واقولها انه راح لها لانه بمستواها وانهم ما يفرقون عن بعض بالنذاله والوصخ آآآه ما اقدر اقولكم كنت ابكي حاولت اكون اقوى عيون عمتي المصدومه واللي تبكي علي وانا احاول اخفف شوي عمتي بيوقف قلبها بس انا ماااااااااااااااقدر والله ما اقدر سكرت بويهها ورحت ركض للحمام والله اني كنت ارجع الله يعزكم شيء اصفر معدتي فااضيه من امس ما كليت شيء ومن امس مواصله من سفر وعماة عين

----------


## بنت قطر999

> الله يكون بعوونج أنا تعبااانه حاليا وما اقدر اعلق عالموضوع وخااصة اني ما قريبت كل شي باجر بكمل وإن شالله برد عليج ..
> بس عندي سؤاااال وخاااااااطري تجاااوبين علي...
> أنتي للحين على ذمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


موب راضي يعطيني ورقتي وانا عاااااااايفته من الخاطر

----------


## AL-Doomah

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

ربي يصبرج ختيه

 :Frown:

----------


## كلي برآءه

روحي اخلعيه 
رفع ضغطي هو اللي معااه

----------


## moon soon

الله يكون في عونج حياتي عليج بصلاة الحاجه و الله وايد مفيده

----------


## uae angel

الله يعينج حبيبتي على ما ابتلاج ويصبرج في مصابج..
ريلج احسبه انسان ما همه الا نفسه وسعادته اللي دورها في الحرام ما يدري انه الدنيا فانية وما بيلقى من كل هالاشيا الا الذنوب وبتحسر على اليوم اللي ارتكب فيه كل هالمعاصي وبيندم انه فرط في جوهرة مثلج..

الله يكتب لج الخير فكل خطوة تخطينها ويعل ما تذوق عيونج الحزن ولا الدموع وان شاء الله السعادة ما تفارقج ابد وتنسين كل الضيم والهم اللي عشتيه مع هالانسان اللي ما قدرج...

اذا الله كاتب لج الطلاق منه صدقيني بتتطلقين والله يجدملج الخير ويآجرج على ما ابتلاج.. ^^

----------


## كلي برآءه

ربي ييسر امرج

----------


## Dubai's pearl

تدرين ليش كلنا متابعينج و حاسين بكل كلمه تقولينها !! و ولا وحده شككت في كلامج

لأنه كلامج طالع من القلب و يحرك مشاعرنا و ياااربي على قلبج كم اتحمل و كم عاانى !! 

اختي والله ما اعرف شو اقولج بس انتي انسانه مؤمنه و صبوره ..

انتي جوهره و حرام تمين على ذمة ريال مثل هذا ... 

انتي جوهره تحتاج حد يثمنها و يصونها

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

ياربيييييييييييي شو هالمأساة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يعينك عن جد والله يعوضك عن كل لحظة هم وعذاب ذقتيها ويرزقك سعادة بالدنيا والآخرة

:

حبيبتي ممكن تفيديني بسالفة الجوال اللي يتحول من يروح لل ،،،،، ( الدولة اللي يروح لها دوم )

بعرف داخلة عرض بس الموضوع بهمني وانتي جيتي بوقتك سبحان الله
كيف بتعرفي انه بهالبلد اول مايطلع لك محول ؟ على اي اساس يعني ؟ مايتحول الا اذا راح لهالبلد ؟ ويختلف عن تحويل المكالمات العادية ؟
يعني هو لما يروح هناك يحول الموبايل ولا كيف ؟
ولما يحوله اذا اتصلتي انتي يطلع لك مغلق بس الاتصالات تظهر عنده ؟ ولا مايشوف اتصالك ؟

اعذريني حبيبتي بعرف انك متضايقه من قصتك ومهمومة بس اعملي خير وفيديني فديتك

متابعة قصتك بحماس والله يكتب لك بنهايتها شي يسر قلبك

----------


## بنت قطر999

> ياربيييييييييييي شو هالمأساة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الله يعينك عن جد والله يعوضك عن كل لحظة هم وعذاب ذقتيها ويرزقك سعادة بالدنيا والآخرة
> 
> :
> 
> حبيبتي ممكن تفيديني بسالفة الجوال اللي يتحول من يروح لل ،،،،، ( الدولة اللي يروح لها دوم )
> 
> بعرف داخلة عرض بس الموضوع بهمني وانتي جيتي بوقتك سبحان الله
> كيف بتعرفي انه بهالبلد اول مايطلع لك محول ؟ على اي اساس يعني ؟ مايتحول الا اذا راح لهالبلد ؟ ويختلف عن تحويل المكالمات العادية ؟
> ...


شوفي حبيتي هي طريقه يسويها الواحد في جواله حركه بمعني اصح ع أساس يطلع للمتصل ان الجوال مغلق حلو؟ اما بالنسبه لصاحب التليفون يجيه مسج يبن له انه فلان يتصل فيه على شكل مسج فهمتي..؟؟
وهالطريقه ما يسوونها الشباب عادة اللا لما يروحون لهذي الدوله الخليجيه تعرفين ليش؟؟؟

لان رنتها غير سبحان الله هي الوحيده اللي رنتها غير عن باقي الدول الخليجيه .. من جذي الشباب اللس يروحون لها وما يحولون جوالاتهم ينصادون انهم فيها ... 
وتبين تعرفين اذا هو مسوي الحركه او لا؟ ارسلي مسج وشوفي اذا وصل المسج والتلفون يعطيج مغلق فمعناته مسوي الحركه واذا المسج قيد التسليم فلا يعني صج مغلق..

اتمنى فهمتي على شرحي..

----------


## بنت قطر999

> تدرين ليش كلنا متابعينج و حاسين بكل كلمه تقولينها !! و ولا وحده شككت في كلامج
> 
> لأنه كلامج طالع من القلب و يحرك مشاعرنا و ياااربي على قلبج كم اتحمل و كم عاانى !! 
> 
> اختي والله ما اعرف شو اقولج بس انتي انسانه مؤمنه و صبوره ..
> 
> انتي جوهره و حرام تمين على ذمة ريال مثل هذا ... 
> 
> انتي جوهره تحتاج حد يثمنها و يصونها



فددددددديت قلبج غناتي عساني ما انحرم منج يارب

والله يجزاج خير يا قلبي ع كلماتج

شوفيني كيف احاول اطلع من جو القصه والله اني احاول اشوف كلامكم وارد عليه ابرك من الذكريات اللي تجيب الهم مع اني في نهايتها بس قلبي عورني والله احس موب قادره ..

----------


## الميعاد

الله يعينج  :Frown:

----------


## كلي برآءه

شكلج خلصتي  :Big Grin: 
عيل خلني اطير للفرآش خخخ

----------


## سوارة

في تكمله ولا؟؟ حرام ما رقدت من امس سهرانه على موضوعج لدرجه ريلي رقدت عالكنبه عدالي

----------


## (توته)

> انا من يومين اول مره ادخل هالمنتدى واقرى فيه قصتج
> الي ربيعتي دلتني عليها واصرت اني ادخل واقرى قصتج لانها شرات قصتنا
> وحليلها عطتني عضويتها بس جديمه وما تدخل باسمها
> ممم تدرين انا بنيه عمري 24 سنه
> ولحين ما تزوجت وما اظن بعد في حد يفكر يطلبني!!
> قصتج نفسسسس قصه ابوي وامي ومعاناتها
> واحنا اليوم الي ندفع الثمن 
> ابوي نفس ماهو ما تغير من اول يوم زوااج وامي صابره!!!!
> انا مادري شو هالتفكير يصبرون عشانا واخرتها احنا الي نتعذب
> ...


اختي وايد اثر فيني ردج ...لاتيأسين من رحمة الله ..انسي الماضي وابدي حياة يديده والله بيكون فعونج ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

حبيبتي فيه تكمله بس ترا هذا الموقف اللي قبل الاخير وباقي بعده موقف وكل منهم عاد يقول الزودعندي 
ما قصر ابو الغالين فيني ...

حياتي اعذريني من امس مواصله بنام وبكمل عقب وايد رجعت لذكرياتي الخايسه واااايد بكيت في الكم ساع اللي طافو ما عاد ابي ارجع لنفس الجو ابي انسى شوي عشان اقدر انام اعذريني يا قلبي وادعيلي ان ربي يربط ع قلبي واقدر انسى

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

هذا ما يستاهلج 

ولاتفكرين ترجعين له مهما صار ... غرته دنياه ونسى اخرته

----------


## إمــاراتيـــة

متابعين للنهاية

----------


## moonsis

متابعين...

----------


## يا لبيهـ

اليوم قريت 1 لييييييييييييييييييييييين 103 <<سهرانه يا ربااه تعبت ..

بس قصتج صدق مؤثره .. الله ياخذ حقج منه ...

الله يكون بعونج غناتي ويفرج همج .. واتحصلين رياال احسن عنه ويمووت قهر .. والله يهديه يا ربي ..

كملي فديتج ...

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه ويخليلج اعيالج ‏.
ويفرج همج وينسيج غمج ويفرحج بعيالج ‏.
يارب ويعطيج ع قد نيتج ويدخلج الجنه ‏.
مأجوره يالغلا وربي الا مريتي فيه مب هين

----------


## lona81

صباح الخير بنات 

في انتظار تكملة قصتج يابنت قطر

ولله انه كل جزء اقراه احس بطني يعورني

----------


## دلوو ووعة

صراحة قريت قصتج كلها وماقدرت ارد الا بعد ما اخلص الصفحات
صراحة اني انسانة صبورة وايد 
انا ما اتحمل خيانة وعادي اصيح واطلب الطلاق المهم كرامتي ولا مذلتي!!!
بس صدق انج صابرة
صدقيني حاولي تدخلين امه او حد كبير .. لانه صار موقف مع ريلي ودخلت امه من بعدها تاب!!!
والله يوفقج ويوفق عيالج يارب ويتربون بعزج ويهدي ريلج بالصراط المستقيم!! ويتوب 
ان الله لا يغير ما في قوم مالم يغيروا ما بانفسهم......
يبين ان ريلج من النوع اللي يغار عليج... ومايقدر مايشوفج في البيت. استغلي هالفرصة وهدديه قوليله ما بتشوف عيالك خير شر... 

ونتريا الاحداث الباقية!!!!!
وان شالله شيء فيه خير لج يارب
وان شالله ماشيء هم وغم ودموع لج ولعيالج!!! ...

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

جعمة مبااركه ع الكل ..

عدنا من جدييييييييييد ..

في اتنظارج عزيزتي

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

ذبحني الموقف الاخير  :Frown:  

يا ويلي لو كنت مكانج لو وقف قلبي وانا اسمع صوت وحدة واطيه تتصل من تيلفون ريلي  :Frown: 

ما اقدر ادعي عليه لانه في الاخير ابو عيالج ................. 

انا اعرف انه الله نزع حبه من قلبج بلا رجعة ......... الله يعوضج بالخير ان شاء الله في حياتج اليديدة 


كملي في انتظار الاحداث الاخيرة

----------


## نهر الحياه

يالله شو هالشباب 

الله المستعان 

احس هالدولة هي دولة البحرين خخخ

الحين كل وحدة بتخمن اي دولة ؟؟؟ لين ينحذف الموضوع

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

> رجعت لكم حبايي وفدددددددديتكم والله ع هالردود
> امم بالنسبه لعمره لما تزوجنا كان 20 والحين 24 سنه
> اما انا فأكبر منه بسنتين


اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب !!

صغيييييييييييييييييير وها كلة مراهقة 

ما اتخيل اتزوج واحد بعمرة !!

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

الله يعينج والله قلبي بيقطعني عليج مع كل رد تردينه 

بس هذا زوجج مايخاف من الامراض كثر مايعاشر نساء لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

الله يعينج ويهدي زوجج على الخير والصلاح اللهم امين

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

انا بعد كنت اتحرراه كبير وفااهم بس للاسف طلع وااااااااااااايد صغير ..

يعني كلش شكله مب صاحب مسؤؤليه ولعب وخرابيط للاسف الشباب يعتقدوون ان هالسن بداية المراهقه للاسف 

صدق ماتستاهليين

----------


## احلامي 2009

الله يعينج ويصبرج ويفرج عليج 
بس تصدقين احس بعدج تحبينه

----------


## كسوله وادلع

وش اقول وش اقول وش اقول غير الله يهديكم يا ربي
وانتي بنت قطر فديتج الله يصبر قليبج ويخليلج عيالج

----------


## العفري2000

الله يصبرج ويعوضج أن شاء الله بعيالج
هذا ضريبة اللي تاخذ واحد بعمر 20 سنه هذا بعده مراهقته ما خلصها في هذا الزمن ما ياخذون لإ واحد عمره فوق الثلاثين

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Upppppp
La3yonsh bintqatar999

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

بقولج شي 

ريلج منـحرف. واصل اعلى مستويات الانحطاط والانحراف ! وماظن الطلاق بيتم بسهولة 
لانه مـارح يلقى زوجه عفوا على كلامي ) قلبها. مثل قلبج ( يتحمل الانحطاط هذا 


فلذلك اذا رديتي له بيوم من الايام وفي لحظة ضعف ! 
ابغيج تصيرين ماكرة وخبيثه وهالانسان تراه مثل الحيوان عزج الله والقارئين 

فلذلك. اتعلمي تسوقينه. وتربينه من أول ويديد واولها قطع المعونات المادية لنه سبب دماره 
بتقولين كيف ؟! ريال يروح للحرام وزوجته تصرف عليه!! معناته حرمتي راضيه فيني اسوي جذي
اما لو من البدايه انكرتي الحرام ماكان صار لي صار وصدقيني لو تزوج4 حريم بيظل فاسد ومنحرف لنه مافي شخص ينصح او يردع. وضميره ميّّت.

----------


## ناعمة الخد

> ناعمة الخد
> 
> اذا انتي امأذينج هالشيء لا ادشين اتخربين مزاجنا والله
> 
> ترا في وااايد مواضيع غيرها سيري دشيهن والله


ما برد عليج عشان خاطر صاحبة الموضوع يالله بتريا لين الجزء الثاني خلاص ما بقول شي

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

متابعه.....^^

----------


## غرام دبي

متابعينـ

والله يفرج هم كل مسلم وكل شي في الدنيا اختبـار

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

نحن فالانتظار

----------


## anjo0od

> متابعين...

----------


## حبوبة راك

متــابعهــ
بس صج صبرتي صبر ما اعتقد في حرمه جي تتحمل ريال الخيانه تجري بدمه 
بأمل ان حاله ينصلح وما توصل للطلاق الي هوابغض شئ عند الله 
نصيحه اهم شئ الصحه والراحه النفسيه الغاليه 
ان شاء الله ربي بيعوضج خير بعيالج

----------


## ميميه88

افففففففففففففففف
الله يغربلها
وبعدين؟
سبحان الله كل الاشيا تستوي جدامج
ولام تكشفينه

فيه حريم يسوون شو مايسوون مايعرفن
والله وايد علييييييييييج

----------


## كلي2وفا

السلام عليج..
مرحبا بنت قطر...

امممممم دامه مو راضي يعطيج ورقتج ارفعي عليه قضية ... 


...


امممم بالنسبة للقصتج.. قصة محزنة وتقهر وترفع الضغط فبداية قارءتي لقصتج تنررررررفزت من الخاااطر ولأني معصبة ومتنرفزة كنت اقول لو انا بداالج بخبر إخواااني وبيغسلووووووووون شرااعه عدل لين يصطلب.. وانج غلطانه لأنج سكتي من البداية وانج لازم تخبرين حد من اهلج مو اهله... 
>>> لأن صحيح أهله معاااج ضده بس لاحظي نقطة كل مرة تستوي مشكلة يهدونج و خلاص نحن بنصلبه ونحن بنأدبة ويتسكر الموضوع المهم اتمين على ذمته وتتحملين وصاااااخته ....
ولو انا فمكااانج من زماان طلعت عنه وما اتميت دقيقة على ذمته ...
هذااا كله كاانت مجرد تعليقاات وانا معصبة...

بس بعد ما اتعمقت في قصتج وهديت وخذت الموضوع بعقلانية شوي اقول لج .... كفوو .. ألف مرة... إنتي طبقتي الآية اللي تقول " إن كيدهن عظيم" 
وعرفتي بلاااويه كلها من غير ما تنبشين ورااه مع انج فبعض الاحياان كنتي تنبشين وهذاا من حقج... بس كنتي تييبين الهم لنفسج (( والله يصبرج ويعوضج بكل خير إن شالله)) بس غصبن عنج حتى انا لو كنت فمكانج >> الله لا يقول كنت بتصرف مثلج ويمكن أخس عنج...
غاليتي .. ريلج مريض نفسي... وماا بينفع معااااه الا لو هو قرر انه يصطلب ويتعاالج... 
وفوق هذا متنااقض يحبج ويمووت فيج وما يقدر على فرقاااج بس يخوووون بكل ما للكلمة من معنى...
هو يحبج لأنج صااابرة على بلاااااويه وساترة عليه ومتمسك فيييييييج ويصيح ويبوس ويحضن المهم ما ترووحين لأنه عاااااااااااااااارف إنه مستحييييييييييل وحدة غيرج تتحمل وصاخته..... 
.. بس عندي تعلييق صغير..

إنتي غلطتي أكبر غلطة لما خليتيه يعتمد عليج إنج بتصرفين عليه... وعلى نفسج وعلى عيااالج عيل ليش تزوج وياب عياال.. مع اني فهمت من رمستج إنه الحمدلله حاالته المادية اوكي والله منعم عليه.... عيل ليش عطيتيه مجااال .. الله يساامحج... كنت سبب فاللي صاار لج والله يصبرج ....

ابي اقول لج تحسبي عليه .. وربج كبير بيااخذ لج حقج منه ...
بس أحس ما بتقدرين لأنه أبو عياالج ... صعببببببببه تتحسبين على ابو عياالج...
هذا قدرج وربج كااتبه لج لأنه يحبج ويختبر صبرج ... ومااشالله عليج كنتي صبوورة... 

متاابعتج ودعواتنا وقلوبنا معاااج....

----------


## داينه

ناعمة الخد هذا شعور طبيعي لكل وحده عانت كل هالفتره تبي أحد يخفف عليها ويقولها شوتسوي لاتكبرون الموضوع زياده

----------


## داينه

بنت قطر 
كملي احنا متابعينك
لو اني منك وصارلي هالموقف الاخير كان على طول سألتها انتوا وين ورحت هناك وطحت فيه طق الين تكسر عظامه<<<ههههههههه مسويه روحها عنتر
بس انا فكرته كبير بس طلع عمره صغير 
الله يفرج همك ختيه

----------


## أفرض هيبتي

> مايجوز الحلف من غير الله



صح سوري بس مسكرة خاطري
خلاص حلفيه خليه يقول والله انه مايرمس بنات

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

اي يا قلبي
والله ونعم منج صبرتي ع ها كله
لو انا بين و الله بين

،،

متـــــابعه

----------


## الكعبيه

متاااااابعييييييين


متااابعيين


والله ويااااج

----------


## دمعة ولهان

الله يصبرج الغلا

----------


## فجر الغلا

هووووب هووووووووووووب هووووووووووووب عن الظرابه حـشى شـو بلاكن مشتطـــات  :12 (89): 

_غريبه ماعلقت صــــح خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

بنت قطر999 ارحميني و الله قولي السالفه لعنت بوخير ريلي من كثر مااتاثرت فيج 

اهئ اهئ اهئ انتظرج حيااااااااتي وقلبي معاج و الله ايسر امورج يارب فديتج و الله تدخلين القلب 
و الله العالم كيف كنت افكر فيج ولازلت ابي اعرف شو صار معاج وريلي يقوولي تعرفي عليها هههههههههه عساس يوم نروح قطر تكون عندج صديقه ...

في انتظارج غناتي و الله حتى ريلي متاثر وايد لما خبرته يقرى وياي ويوم اقرى جزء ماقراه واطوف يخمس فيني وريلي اللي هو ريال يقولي ماشا الله عليها قلبي كبير اونه تعلمي انا مااسوي شي وانتي تاكليني خخخخخخخخخخخ((((شـــريــــــره)))) بس ماشا الله عليج طولة بال وصبر كبير وفي انتظار تكملتج عزيزتي و الله يحفظج ويحفظ عيالج ويفرحج بيهم يارب ,,,,_

----------


## الماركه شما

الله يسر أمورج

----------


## آم سع ـيد

ربي يكون فعونج غنآتي..
ومآ عليكم من عمره .. غيره معرسين وعمآرهم في 19ومآ شـآء آلله عليهم عندهم عيآل ومتحملين آلمسؤلية وقآيمين بوآجبآتهم على آكمل ويه ..

::

عورني قلبي عليج ..
مـآ يستآهل آللي سويتيه عشآنه موليه ..
وآخر موقف آثر فيني وآآآآآيد .. حسيت بآلحرقه آللي حسيتيبهآ ولو آني مآ عشتهآ في آلوآقع ... بس صعبه وآآآآيد وربي ..

::

ربي يخليلج عيآلج آن شـآء آلله .. 
وربي يفرجهآ عليج .. 

: (

----------


## أم_مهير

الله يكون في عونج الغالية

والله يصبرج واييسر لج امورج ويكتب لج الخير ان شاء الله

كملي والله اني افتح المنتدى بس على شان اتابع قصتج

24 ساعة لاب توبي مفتوح بس عشان اكمل قصتج

متابعينج الغالية

----------


## قلـب صافي

اختي بنت قطر 

الله تعالى يفرج همج ويحقق لج اللي تتمنينه ويعوضج عن هذا كله بعيالج إن شاء الله تعالى تفرحين فيهم واتشوفينهم رياييل قد المسؤولية ...

متااااااااااااااااااااابعة الأحداث وما شاء الله على صبرج وتحملج لبلاويه ..

يعطيج العافية ...

----------


## ام وديمه 1

الصبر اختي وكوني للاولادك ليس له لانه ماحد يربي عيال حد وانتبهي لصحتك وثقة بنفسك اهم وربي يحفضك

----------


## سلطه حلوه

الله يفرج عن كل مسلم

----------


## sweet_jojo

والله انج صبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة 

الله يوفقج ويعينج وتفرحين فعيالج
*
خاطري بس تنمسح ردود البنات كلها لين تكمل القصه وبعدها نعلق لان في ردود مالها لزمه*

----------


## فرح راكـ

اترياج حبوبه

----------


## داينه

وينك بنت قطر
اللاب مفتوح 24ساعه عشان بس اتابعك
يلله احنا نترياج حبوبه

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

واذا عمره 20 سنه مب ياهل وبعدين شو هالتربيه اللي متربيها الصراحه يعني لو اهله مربينه عدل ماكان طلع جي نموذج منحرف

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

ناطرتج 
من امس لين اليوم على هالابتوب خخخخخخخ
مجابله موضوعج وكاعده 
ودوم في بالي 
الله يفرج همج ان شاء ياربي 
وبالي كله معاج

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

العمر ابد ما يخصه
ياما رياييل صكو ال 40 و هاي عقليتهم و هاي تصرفاتهم
وياما شفنا رياييل تحت ال 20 و فعلا يستاهلون كلمه ريال

يعني لا تربطون العمر بالسالفه
مااااااااااااا يخصه ابد

----------


## دوا رووحي

القصة مؤثررررة وااايد ورررربي جنها قصها خياليه . . :12 (1): 



تأثرت وااايد يوم توفى أبو ريلج  :12 (46):  
بس شووو قهررررني هالريل مع انه شاف كيف الانسان مرده للتراب وبعددددددددده ماتاااااااااااااب  :12 (93): 



والموقف الثاني اللي حز فخاطري انه بدال مايرمسج ترمسج الحقيييييييرة 
وقسم بالله انه موقف صعب وااااااايد واااااااااااايد واااايد 
حاولت ااتخيل عمري مكانج ماكنت بعرف شو بسوي . . وربي وااايد عليييج 


أحببببببج يا بنت قطرر انننننتي بطله  :13 (36): 


الله يبدلج عن هالـ 4 سنييين من الحزن والشقا أربعيييييييييييين سنة سعادة وهنااا انتي وعيالج,,, :55 (10):

----------


## نهر الحياه

هلا وينها بس نص الليل تدخل

يالله خلنا نشوف سو صار بعد اخر موقف 

يالله يامعين شو خلا من الحرام الله المستعان

----------


## A+k

بنت قطر اتمنى انج تكتبين القصه وتخلصينها مرة وحدة,,لان بصراحه تعبنا ونحن من صفحه لصفحه ندور,,

خلصيها وحطيها مرة وحدة..وان شاءالله مابنقصر عليج بالردود,,والله ايسر امورج يالغلااا,,

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

متابعه مقهوره ><

----------


## خليدة

> انا ماكنت ابي ارد عليه بعد ما شبع كلمني شو يبي الحين؟ وشو من كذب باقي عنده ما قاله؟؟
> المهم استحيت من ضغط عمتي ورديت والله واقسم بجلال الله ما انسى هالصوت لين يدفنوني آآه وحده متصله فيني صوت مره هذي حقيره نذله ووهو واطي اكرهه ليش سوا فيني جذي انا ام عياله وين حبه لي ؟؟ وكلامه لي ؟ ويييييين وين ؟
> يا ويل قلبي انربط لساني والله ان دموعي تصب الحين موب قادره اسكت انا اضعف انسانه بهاللحظه هذي بالذات انا ما اقدر اتحمل اكثر ما عاد اقدر اخبي قدام اهلي والله ما عاد اقدر ابي اصارخ ع كيفي ابي اكسر الدنيا ابي اكسر اثاث غرفتي احس اني اقدر واقدر يااااربي يايبه يا يمه تكفون اسموعوني انا امثل قدامكم طول هالفتره اني نسيت الماضي بس الصراحه المره اني للحين اعاني منه انا ذبحني ابو الغالين بهالمكالمه آآآآآه ياربي آآآه 
> بنات البنت الحقيره كانت تتمصخر وكانت تعرف عني اشياء تقولي اكيد خبرها حبيبها اكيد هو اللي خبرها كيف عرفت قبيلتي انا وياه؟ كيف عرفت انه يقرب لي وان عندنا ولدين كيييييييييف؟
> تدرون كانت تهاوشني بالبدايه كانت تقول انتي ازعجتينا بالاتصالات واحنا سهرانين صحيح كان محوله بس مسجاتج اذتنا شو تبين بالريال قالت انه نايم عندها وانه سكران آآآآه شو ؟؟ سكران؟؟؟ عمره ما وصل لهذي الدرجه عمره ما وصل لهلانحطاط هذا ريلي وانا اعرفه كنه ياهل يخاف ما يقدر ع هالشيء بس هالبنت شو قاعده تخربط تيمت ابكي واصارخ عليها واقولها انه راح لها لانه بمستواها وانهم ما يفرقون عن بعض بالنذاله والوصخ آآآه ما اقدر اقولكم كنت ابكي حاولت اكون اقوى عيون عمتي المصدومه واللي تبكي علي وانا احاول اخفف شوي عمتي بيوقف قلبها بس انا ماااااااااااااااقدر والله ما اقدر سكرت بويهها ورحت ركض للحمام والله اني كنت ارجع الله يعزكم شيء اصفر معدتي فااضيه من امس ما كليت شيء ومن امس مواصله من سفر وعماة عين


لا اله الا الله يا اختي ربنا ما امر بالهلاك هالشي صراحة مافي بني ادم يستحمله صدقيني ها شي ابعد من الخيال الله اعينج والله عورتي قلبي من الخااااااااااااااطر

----------


## ورد معطر

بنت قطر دخييييلج اذا تقدرين كملي لنهاية القصة في رد واحد اليوم 

خلصت الاجازة ومضطريين نسير الدواماات إهىء ><

----------


## كلي2وفا

> واذا عمره 20 سنه مب ياهل وبعدين شو هالتربيه اللي متربيها الصراحه يعني لو اهله مربينه عدل ماكان طلع جي نموذج منحرف



السموحة أختي بس فهالزمن ما يخصها التربية... الأهل يتعبون فتربية عيالهم أحسن تربية والدليل لما رمست عن حميها ( أخو ريلها) عاقل و فاهم وهو الوحيد اللي جيه وغير هذا أهله مو أوكيه ويااه >> شو يعني .. يعني إنهم مو رااضين عن حااله.... والعيشة اللي عايشنها.....
فلا تدخلون الأهل بليز..
هالزمن فيه كل شي من تكنولوجيا تيلفونا .. نت .. والبلاك بيري .. وكل البلااااااااااوي 
وأهم من هذا كله سهولة السفر لوين ما يبااا وكل البلدااان اللي فيهاالدمار كله ...
وبعدين الواحد لو بيخترب بيخترب وهو فمكاااانه وبرووحه ولا تنسون رفااق السوء لهم دوور كبير .....

بس هالإنساان لو ما كان مريض نفسي كان بيتعض من أكثر من موقف...
* حرمته زخته أكثر من مرة وواجهته>>> وما استحى على ويهه..
* أهله ودروا عن خرابيطه >>> وبعد ما استحى على ويهه
* البنات اللي يرمسهم صدوه وعافوه >> وبعد ما استحى
* أبوه توفى ودفنه بإيده وشاف القبور وعرف إن الدنيا زاايلة والانسان ما ياخذ غير عمله الصالح>>> وهم ما استحى 

اسمحي لي بنت قطر بس هذا انساان مريييييييييييييييييييض ولاااااااااازم يتعاالج أو يحصل له ضربة قوية على رااسه >>>> ما اقصد الضرب بمعنى الكلمة بس أقصد موقف يهزه بالقو بس شو هالموقف >>>> أنا أحس إنه بيكون تركج له وصدج عنه وانج تبعدين عيالج عنه لأن أخلاقه سيئى......... وأتوقع لو صار هالشي يمكن يعتدل ويصطلب..............
والله يهديه ما بيدنا شي غير نقول هالكلمة.............

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

> شوفي حبيتي هي طريقه يسويها الواحد في جواله حركه بمعني اصح ع أساس يطلع للمتصل ان الجوال مغلق حلو؟ اما بالنسبه لصاحب التليفون يجيه مسج يبن له انه فلان يتصل فيه على شكل مسج فهمتي..؟؟
> وهالطريقه ما يسوونها الشباب عادة اللا لما يروحون لهذي الدوله الخليجيه تعرفين ليش؟؟؟
> 
> لان رنتها غير سبحان الله هي الوحيده اللي رنتها غير عن باقي الدول الخليجيه .. من جذي الشباب اللس يروحون لها وما يحولون جوالاتهم ينصادون انهم فيها ... 
> وتبين تعرفين اذا هو مسوي الحركه او لا؟ ارسلي مسج وشوفي اذا وصل المسج والتلفون يعطيج مغلق فمعناته مسوي الحركه واذا المسج قيد التسليم فلا يعني صج مغلق..
> 
> اتمنى فهمتي على شرحي..


اي ياعمري فهمت
مشكووووورة والله ماقصرتي
ربي يسعدك دنيا وآخرة

<<<<<<< متاااابعة

----------


## سوارة

تعرفين بنت قطر قصتج 100% شرات قصة ربيعتي انا من امس اقراها والصبح ماا قدرت اعلق لانه ريلي وحليله سهر ورقد عدالي عالكنبه قلت باجر بعلق
-----------------------------------------------

شوفي ربيعتي شراتج بالضبط واخس بعد 
انتي ريلج يشتغل هي ريلها ما كان يشتغل
انتي اهله يحبونج هي اهل ريلها ما كانوا يحبونها 
انتي عندج قسم وخدامه وهي بس كان عندها غرفه في بيت اهل ريلها و4 اولاد وروحها تشتغل وتغسل وتطبخ وانحرمت من الاهل والربع وكل شي مدة 3 سنين 
وكانت من سنه لسنه يمكن تخيط لها عبايه ومحد يصرف عليها وكانو يمنون عليها بالقديم
وفوق هذا كان يضربها ضرب اليهد يكسر جسمها وهي صابره وساكته 
ويوميا كان يتعرف على 100 وحده وكانت تمسكه بس ما تواجهه وتسكت وتصبر لانه لو واجهته كانت تنضرب 
كم قلنالها تتطلق كانت تقول مااقدر وعيالي.؟؟ كل اللي كانت تسويه صبح وليل تصلي وتدعيله بالهدايه 
وكان الله المشتكي الوحيد والنعم بالله 
تخيلي بعد 10 سنين تغير صار انسان ثاني محد مصدق 
خلاها ترد تكمل دراستها وخذت الليسن وهو رد اشتغل وطلع لها بيت وسياره وعايشه مثل الملكه 
لانه هو اصله طيب ولانه صدق ولد عرب بس اصدقاء السوء خربوه 
وهي لانها صدق صبرت عليه وحشمت بيته ولا طلعت سر من ااسرارها وهو قدر هالشي وعرف انه مستحيل بيلقى حد مثلها

الحينه صارلهم يمكن 14 سنه معرسين تقولي توها تحس انها عروس يدلعها دلع مب طبيعي وكل ويكند يسفرها وماركات والماسات شي مب طبيعي حتى نحن قمنا نحسدها 

ما كنا متوقعين انه يتغير لانه خلاص كان منتهي من الانحطاط بس ولد الاصل مصيره يعقل ويرد لاصله 
وصدقيني ريلج على رغم كل شي انا متاكده بيرد لاصله بس هو بعده صغير وانتي مدلعتنه بعد لهالسبب مستغل هالشي 

اكبر دليل انه يحبج ويموت فيج هالشي بيخليه في النهايه يرد لعشه ويرد لج ويمل هالبنات 

انتي ماشاءالله مصليه تمي من قلبج اطلبي من ربج انه يهديه ويرده لج لا تطلبين الفكه لااا قولي يارب اهديه لي

هيه صح نسيت شي ربيعتي كانت تقول انها في كل صلاة كانت تقول دعاء واحد
اللهم ان كان زوجي فلان ابن فلان خيرا لي فابقيه لي وقربه مني واهديه وان كان شرا لي فابعده عني واهديه 

قالت خليت مصيرنا انا ورريلي عند رب العالمين وهو خير حكم 

ماانصحج تتطلقين يالغاليه ادري اللي شفتيه صعب بس قلبي يقول انه بيتغير 

بنتظر التكمله وقلبي معاج

----------


## نهر الحياه

أختي سوارة صدج قصة ربيعتج عضة وعبرة 

ومؤثرة جدا

وان بعد الصبر ثمره حلوة

والله اللي يسمع القصة مايصدق ...سبحان الله الدعاء شو يسوي 

وربنا فوق ...يعني وحدة ثانية ماتتحمل وماتتوقع النتيجه من نفس الشخص

بس الدعاء وحسن الظن بالله هو المفتاح الأول

سبحان الله مغير الأحوال

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

صراااااااااحه انا ماعرف انتي ليش مطوله بالج عليه ..

كيف كيف كيف ؟؟ تخلين هالشخص يلمسج بعد مايرووح ويلعب ويغازل والمشكله الاكبر انج تعرفين ..

ماتنقرفين ماتلووع جبدج ماتخافين تصيبج امرااض من ورااه لا وبعد عندج طفلين مستحييل يعني اهو يشبع رغبااته بالحلاال والحرام << اسموحلي ع الكلام ..

انا بدالج من اول يووم اقوله استووب حشى مب انسااان ..

وصدقها اختي كلى2فا التربية الاهل ابداا مايخصهاا بس الله كاتب انه يكون شقي بهالدنيااا

الله يكوون بعونج

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

متابعه

----------


## كلي برآءه

..............................

----------


## badrya

متابعتنج بصمت حبوبه

----------


## بنت قطر999

مساء الخير يالغوالي
فددددديت قلوبكم انا 
والله ادري اني طولت عليكم بس لكم مني وعد ما انام لييين اخلصها الليله وبختصرها ولا يهمك حبايبي 

بس انطروني بعشي عيالي اللحين وبرقدهم بدري عشان اقدر اخلصها لاني بعد ابي اقرأ الردود لان ردودكم وايييد تفيدني وتراني قاعده احفظ اللي فيها نصايح في الوورد وامهلوني خواتي وبإذن واحد احد اخلصها الليله

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

نترياج حبيبتي / خذي راحتج  :Smile:

----------


## Dubai's pearl

معذوره بنت قطر 

نترياج حبوبه

----------


## همس المشأعر

خذي راحتج

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

السلام عليكم ..

بخصوص تعليقات الخوات .. امنو يقول التربيه مالها خص ؟؟ 
هذا لأنه باين عليه آخر العنقود فماقدروا عليه اهله .. دور الاهل ترا وايد مهم انه يبعدونه عن رفقاء السوء مب يزوجونه عشان يهتدي وبنت الناس اللي تبتلش فيه !!

هم يدرون ابسوالفه قبل العرس كيف يزوجونه وهو عمره 20 سنه اللي ماترضونه لبناتكم لاترضونه لبنات الناس !!

الله يهديه ويهدي شباب المسلمين ..

----------------------------

بنت قطر .. احس ريلج كل ماكان بيصلح الامور وبيرجع لج وبيتوب عن تصرفاته انتي اللي اتحدينه يرجع لها تدرين ليش ؟ لأنه كل شخص بطبيعته وخاصه لأنه متعود على هالغلط من فتره طويله فيوم ايي يترك الحرام يتركه حبه حبه وانتي كاشفته على طول على مكالمه ولا مسج ولا طلعه فيوم اتواجهينه وبعد ماتزعلين ويخرب كل شي اتشوفينه رجع للغلط بصوره كبيره واكثر عن المرات اللي فاتت ..

يعني يت فتره اتقولين كان طيب معاج خاصه بعد ولادتج الثانيه ابولدج الله يحفظه وكان معاج 24 ساعه ويزوركم ومايقطعكم احنا كلنا متفقين انه يحبج ويموت فيج بعد ومايصبر عنج ولايتخيل حياته بدونج وكل اللي يروح لهم مجرد تسليه ومضيعة وقت واحتمال كبير انه يبي يثبت لربعه انه ريال مثلهم ويقدر يصير مثلهم واحسن منهم (اتعرفين تفكير الشباب وعبطهم) 

ريلج مثل الطفل اللي يقول بسرق بس حلاوه وحده عشان خاطر ماما ماتزعل والباقي بتركه فيوم تكتشفين انه سرق واتعصبين عليه وتضربينه يروح سارق كل الحلاوه بعدين بحجة انه ماعاد يفرق احينه وحده ولا ثنتين ..

بهالوقت المواجهه وايد غلط واحتمال كبير تعطي نتيجه عكسيه كل شي بهالزمن يجر للمعصيه .. الاصدقاء, التلفزيون, النت , التلفون كل شي سهل والاتصال للطرف الثاني بكبسة زر .. اهم شي كيف انتي تحتوينه وتبعدينه عن الحرام ..

الله يكون في عونج ويصلح حالكم ان شاء الله ..

----------


## بارونة الكنود

حبيبتي والله 
تابعت قصتج من البدايه الصرااااحة والله ثم والله ما يستاهل ظفر منج 
يحمد ربه انه في وحده مستحملتنه بس الصراحه مالومج بشي واحد بس انج تحبينه فاحس عشان 
عياااالج مستحمله والله يهديه يارب ويجزيج الخير عصبرج 
ياااااااااااااااعمري 
اله يسهل لج اموورج ان شاء الله

----------


## دلع بو راشد

الله يجدم الي فيه الخير لج..

متآبعه .. لجــ ..

----------


## ناعمة الخد

:12 (27): :12 (57)

----------


## ميثة

اترررررررررررررررريا

----------


## (توته)

متابعه ...

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

> :12 (57)



ههههههههههه فديتج والله دمج عسل

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

*
ذكرتيني ب وحده كان جذي ريلهاا يسكر ومن غير الحريم إستغفر الله 
والضرب وعندها عيال 

في نهايه 

ريلها ياه ( جلطه ف دماغ ) وعاجز وألين الحين تقابله


الله يكون ف عونج 

متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابعين*

----------


## ناعمة الخد

:12 (60): 


> ههههههههههه فديتج والله دمج عسل


 :12 (60):

----------


## Northern star

مسا الخير والانوار يا بنت قطر 
صرااااااااحه انتي انسانه نادره وقوة اعصابج عجييييييبه 
وعندي احسااااااس قوي ان الله بعوضج واحلى عووض 
حبيبتي تابعت قصتج وكنت مثال للحرمه المثاليه صرااااااااحه لوكنت ريااااال اتمناج حبيبه وزوجه 
صدقيني ما يستاهلج ابدااااااااا
وصدقيني انتي شيخه ويبالج شيخ وريال يقدرج 
في منتصف الردود كنت معصبه منج ليش ما تشتكين عليه 
بس مع الوقت فهمتج وفهمت هدفج النبيل 
الله يوفقج ياربي وييسر امورج حبيبتي

----------


## anjo0od

> متابعه ...

----------


## badrya

متابعه

----------


## خليدة

الله اعينج والله شكلج اتخذتى قرار واهلج دروا بالسالفه كلها وانتى ببيت اهلج
لان الموضوع الصراحة ما يباله صبر 
بس مافي انسااااان كاامل فديتج الغلط بس انتي خليتيه يتمادي في الغلط وانتي تدري وكنت تحاولين عل وعسي 
بس تدرين هو صار الموضوع له عاادي وكل مرة يطلع ليج اعزار رغم انه يدري انتوا الاثنين دارين بكل اللي يصير
المهم اللي صار صار بس يبااااااالج توقفينه عن حده وما تردين له الا ليين يصطلب وربنا اهديه متااابعه بشدة والله انى شايله هموم الدنيا براسي بس سالفتج شغلتي واايد قلبي معج اختيه

----------


## ماركه

متااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه،،، ومعصبه !!!!!!!!!!

الله يكون بعونج يا بنت قطر!!!!!

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

بالعافية عليهم كتاكيتج ونوم العوافي 


في انتظار التكملة ..... :Smile:  باختصار لعيون ناعمة الخد  :Big Grin:

----------


## دمعة ولهان

نترياااااااااااااااااااااج الغلا 

و سبحان الله عندي بحث عن العلاج الاسري و قررت اخذ موضوعج بعين الاعتبار 

بما ان تخصصي ارشاد نفسي 

و هذا بعد اذنج (( لان بستخدم قصتج كمثال من بعض المشاكل العائليه ))

هااا مواقفه ؟؟

----------


## ناعمة الخد

> بالعافية عليهم كتاكيتج ونوم العوافي 
> 
> 
> في انتظار التكملة ..... باختصار لعيون ناعمة الخد




 :12 (45):

----------


## ناعمة الخد

:12 (83):

----------


## دمعة ولهان

:44 (35): 


نتريااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الغلا

----------


## so0ondos

الله يوفقج يارب ويعوضج باللي هو اخير واحسن منه يارب 

والله يخلي لج عيالج يارب ويحفظهم من كل شر 

نترياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج فديتج

----------


## ناعمة الخد

:12 (62):

----------


## أم تهاني

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ميميه88

...................

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

نونو طولي بالج  :Big Grin:  عن تنفليعني بالحصااه ههههه  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنت الدار828

حبيت امسي عليج بنت قطر مع اني توني يايه من برا وهلكانه (كنا في البر) بس حبيت اعرف آخر التطورات 
ربي ييسر عليج ويعوضج خير
ونترياج ..

----------


## ناعمة الخد

:12 (96): :12

----------


## نظرة برائة

اب اب اب

----------


## نظرة برائة

وييينج بنت قطر الله يسعدج؟؟

----------


## so0ondos

أســـــــــــتــــغفر الــــــــلـــــــــــــــــه

----------


## ماركه

ههههههههههههههه

في الإنتظار  :Smile:

----------


## الورد الأحمر

:12 (29):  :12 (29):  :12 (29):

----------


## ورد معطر

:12 (2):

----------


## غريبه وحيده

بنات كيفكم

انا شايفة انكم جالسين بتتنظروا الاخت بنت قطر علشان تكمل القصه واللي بتلعب رياضة واللي بتاكل بوب كورن واللي حاطه ايدها على خدها 


شو رايكم اخرجكم من حاله الانتظار هاي واسال بنات انتوا ليش مهتمين كتير بالقصه يا ترى هل كل وحده تشوف نفسها بصاحبه القصه ولا هدفكم المساعده وكتابه الرد والنصيحه ولا للعبره والفائده ومعرفة كيفيه حسن التصرف او كيف يجب ان يكون رد الفعل او او او او............ ممكن كل وحده تكتب شو اللي شدها بالقصه 


ستقول احداكن حلوه احداكن هاي ليش ما ابدا انا طيب ببدا انا بقول اني انا متابعه مع الاخت من فتره وما حطيت الرد لاني احب اسمع للاخير ويا ريت اقدر اسمع من الزوج كمان ( هيك لازم يكون الحكم الصح من الطرفين لاكن لا حول ولاقوه بكتفي باللي تقوله الاخت ) علشان اقدر انصحها النصيحه الصح اللي ترضي الله ورسوله ولعل يكون فيها خير واجري على الله 

يلا دوركم

----------


## MľăЌ Đҳβ

بالانتظار.. ... ..... ..

----------


## بنت قطر999

هلا بنات فديتكم

والله ن عيالي حطيتهم عند الخدامه ينامون الليله جننوني ابيهم ينامون الليله لاني احسهم الليله بالذات بس قاعدين يغايضون ناعمة الخد خخخخ

صج والله هاي اول مره جذي يعاندون مايبون ينامون
يالله عشان خاطركم بكسر القاعده وبخليهم مع اللخدامه الليله عشان اقدر اكمل مثل ما وعدتكم حبايبي

والله انكم غاليين عندي وايد لاني ولاول مره ابات بغرفه وعيالي بغرفه

----------


## ناعمة الخد

> هلا بنات فديتكم
> 
> والله ن عيالي حطيتهم عند الخدامه ينامون الليله جننوني ابيهم ينامون الليله ابي اقعد معكم يالله سمعونا سوالفكم


 :12 (4):

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Upppppp

----------


## الورد الأحمر

^^
came back

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Realy good story

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Bint Qatar
Where are you???waiting you

----------


## اخت زايد

كملي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## بنت قطر999

> 





هههههههههه ما شاء الله عليج لقطتيها بسرعه قبل اعدلها كنت ابا اغيضج هههههههه والله امزح حياتي بس شوفي عدلته والله

----------


## ناعمة الخد

> هههههههههه ما شاء الله عليج لقطتيها بسرعه قبل اعدلها كنت ابا اغيضج هههههههه والله امزح حياتي بس شوفي عدلته والله


 :12 (43):

----------


## صمتوهـ

ورامة الخد وييينج 

وكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

=> شفتي البنت عند كلمتهـآ .. 

فديتج بنت قطر وربي ادعي لج ف صصلآتيَ .. 

^^

----------


## بنت قطر999

اقولكم عاد انا بكمل الحين وعقب برد ع التعليقات

----------


## ناعمة الخد

> هلا بنات فديتكم
> 
> والله ن عيالي حطيتهم عند الخدامه ينامون الليله جننوني ابيهم ينامون الليله لاني احسهم الليله بالذات بس قاعدين يغايضون ناعمة الخد خخخخ
> 
> صج والله هاي اول مره جذي يعاندون مايبون ينامون
> يالله عشان خاطركم بكسر القاعده وبخليهم مع اللخدامه الليله عشان اقدر اكمل مثل ما وعدتكم حبايبي
> 
> والله انكم غاليين عندي وايد لاني ولاول مره ابات بغرفه وعيالي بغرفه


ههههههههههه فديتهم والله الله يفرحج فيهم ويفرحني في عيالي 

انتي قولي لهم ترا خلوه خدودها وارمة بتيكم اليوم اذا ما رقدتو من وقت

----------


## كسوله وادلع

انتظاااااااااار كرتيهوووو

----------


## minoucha

:Confused:

----------


## الكوس المطلي

ههههههههههه حليلج ورامه الخد .. يارب ماتخلصها اليوم عسبت يزقرونج بالاسم هع هع 

..................... 


بنت قطر 

فديتج والله .. والله يعينج ع مابتالج وان شاء الله .. الله بعوضج عن هالسنوات .. 
صدق اخر موقف ماتخيله يصير لي .. موقف صدق صعب الله يهديه يارب .. 
صبرتي عليه وايد وصدقني لو بلف قطر والعالم كله مابحصل وحده شراتج تتحمله ومتحمله مصايبه .. الله يجازيج ع صبرج ونحن ومابننساج من الدعاء 
وربي يحفظ لج عيالج الحلوين ويخليهم لج وتشوفينهم معاريس ويعوضونج ع كل شي يارب 

ونترقب باقي الاجزاء من قصتج الحزينه والموثره

----------


## بيداء الخليج

اووه وبينج يا راعية قطر والله اني صرت ما انام الا وافكر فيج ما اقول غير الله يكون في عونج

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Uppppppppp

----------


## Northern star

والله حااااااااااااالتكم صعبه 
واناااا معاكم

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات انا تكرمون طلعت من الحمام وكنت واااايد اصيح ومنهاره بس بعد احاول اتصبر عشان خاطر عمتي حرام خفت تطيح او يصير فيها شيء
المهم طلعت والا عمتي تكلم من جوالي وكانت تسب البنت وكانو يتهاوشونويتسابون تخيلو الوصخه كانت تقول كلام قوووووووي كلام مثل السم على عمتي على فكره الغرفه انترست بين لحظه وثانيه خواته كلللهم اجتمعو وبنات خواته بعد من يهال ومراهقات عاد تخيلو انتو موقفي مااااااااااالي ويه كنت اتمنى الارض تنشق وتبلعني من نظرة الشفقه اللي اشوفها بعيونهم ياااااااااااويل قلبي شو هالانسان اللي يرضى بوحده سافله حقيره تتكلم على امه العيوز بكلام وصخ وقمة القذاره ع وحده عيوز ..
بنات انا كنت ابكي وخواته يلموني ويسكتوني والحيوانه كانت تكلم عمتي وعمتي تسكر بويهها

----------


## بيداء الخليج

حشي ما صدقتوا خلو الحرمه ترتاح شوي....خذي راحتج يالغاليه

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

وبعدين ؟؟

----------


## Northern star

بروووح اغسل ويهي وارجع 
نعساااااانه 
بس عشان بنت قطر بقااااوم

----------


## نهوره

ومن الفضول ما قتل 
وانا وحده منهم

----------


## الورد الأحمر

اللهـ يسامح ريلچ بس حطچ وحط أمهـ في موقف بايخ عشان نزواتهـ

----------


## نظرة برائة

فديت قلبج بنت قطر الله يسعدج يااااااارب وينسيج كل همج ياااارب

----------


## ام شوق07

والله من كثر ما افكر فيج البارح حلمت فيج بس لا تسألين شو الحلم لاني اول ما نشيت نسيته حاولت اتذكر بس ما شي فايده

----------


## el~shog

استغفر الله العظيم

بس شو تتوقعين من وحدة [قليلة حيا] !
الله يهدي ريلج و يهديهَا


قلبي وياج  :Smile:

----------


## Stone

هلا بنت قطر الله يكون في عونج خيتي .. خلج قوية ولا ترجعين له مايستاهل حرمة تصونه لانه مدمن حريم واحمدي ربج انه ما جاب لج امراض وطلعتي معافاه الحمدلله ..احمدي ربج ع الصحة وترا الرياييل وايد وهذا مايستاهلج ..الله بيرزقج بولد الحلالل اللي يخاف ربه ويصونج

----------


## نظرة برائة

:12 (8):   :12 (8):

----------


## نهوره

أنا لو مكان بنت قطر من زمان مترحمه على ريلي
والله الواحد ألزم ليه صحته وراحته 
يعني انا تعبانه وهو مستانس . والله ما خليته لطلعها من حباب عيونه 
قويه صح....................زز

----------


## طبعيۦ شمۆَخيۦ

http://www.tvquran.com

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم كل سكرت عمتي التليفون ترجع وتتصل مره ثانيه وكنا نرد عليها انا وحمواتي وكانو يسبونها وعمتي ارتفع الضغط عندها وتعبت وايد وقامو بناتها يعطونها دواها ..وكل هذا والحبيب ما يدري بأي شيء..
وآخر شيء سكرت تليفوني وماعاد فتحته ازعجتني تدرون انها تبي تغيضني كانت تغي لي تبيني احتر قهرتني موووووووووووت
المهم مرت ساعه ساعتين هدا الوضوع شوي رحت لعمتي وكان بنفس يوم العرس قلت يمه اعذريني انا ما اقدر احضر العرس انا بكلم واحد من اخواني ابي ارجع للبيت لا نفسيتي يتهيأ ولا شكلي لاني صج ماكنت اقدر ولا كنت اقدر اجامل صحتي دمااااااااااار ووايد تعبانه عمتي رفضت وبشددددددده وحلفت اني ما ارجع وانها بتزعل مني وما راح تكلمني كلللش ومن هالكلام تكلمنا وايد بس بدون فايده
ربي كتب وحضرت العرس وفتحت جوالي كنت بالقاعه شوي واللا يوصلني مسج من رقم سعودي غريب اول شيء اتصل وما رديت وعقب وصلني مسج ( حبيبتي انا .... وجوالي مسروق ردي علي ) قهررررررررررررررررررني ما رديت والله اني تكرمون دخلت الحمام اعدل مكياجي من الصياح بدى يخترب احاول اسكت ع أساس محد يلاحظ بس ماشي دموعي خانتني

----------


## بيداء الخليج

ونعم فيج يا نهوره..بس ادعوا ربي لا يبتليج بزوج مثل غاليتنا

----------


## ورد معطر

وبعدييييين شصار؟

----------


## تاجرة عادية

الله يهدي شباب وبنات المسلمين 

الظاهر اني سطلت .. 

باجر مكن ماقدر ادش ع النت ..لاني ورااااي شغل ...^.^


الله يسر امورج يارب ووويفرح قلبج .. يارب

----------


## نهوره

> ونعم فيج يا نهوره..بس ادعوا ربي لا يبتليج بزوج مثل غاليتنا


 يارب لا تبلينا واستر علينا في الدنيا والاخره ................
انا بس ابغي أفهم هو ريلها يستهبل ولا شو ولا عنده حاله نفسيه

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Upppppppp

----------


## نجمة الفجر

متابعه ...... أخ عورني قلبي عليج....... لي عوده.

----------


## نظرة برائة

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## طبعيۦ شمۆَخيۦ

اهداااااااااء لكل اللي فالموضوع 

http://www.tvquran.com

----------


## نظرة برائة

:Astaghfor:

----------


## دوا رووحي

أخاف أسهر .. الا شكلي اكييد بسهردام النهاية اليوووم ههههه 

انزييين وبعدييين عقب العرس شووو صاار يابنت قطررر ^^

----------


## ام الشوامس

نترياج فديتج

----------


## نظرة برائة

> اهداااااااااء لكل اللي فالموضوع 
> 
> http://www.tvquran.com


يزاج الله خييييييييييييييير

----------


## الكعبيه

الخياااانه صعبه مثل السكين اللي يقطع القلب
وانت تحسه وماتقدر تموت منه
لانه يموتك كل ماتتذكره
الخيانه تخلي قلبك ينزف دم ويحترق
الخيانه تخلي الجسم يحترق ويطلع منه حراره تموتك من الالم
آآآآه مآ آصعب آلخياااانه ‏
ابا أعرف ليش ليش ليش يخونووون
قصتج تعبتني نفسيا والله

----------


## نهوره

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم أغثنا المطر ولا تجعلنا من القانطين

----------


## أم موزانة

متابعتنج يالغلا كملي فديتج شو صار عقب؟؟

----------


## طبعيۦ شمۆَخيۦ

> يزاج الله خييييييييييييييير



يميع ان شااء الله

----------


## ك3كه

> الخياااانه صعبه مثل السكين اللي يقطع القلب
> وانت تحسه وماتقدر تموت منه
> لانه يموتك كل ماتتذكره
> الخيانه تخلي قلبك ينزف دم ويحترق
> الخيانه تخلي الجسم يحترق ويطلع منه حراره تموتك من الالم
> آآآآه مآ آصعب آلخياااانه ‏
> ابا أعرف ليش ليش ليش يخونووون
> قصتج تعبتني نفسيا والله



أأأأأأأأأه صدقتي الموت اهون من الخيانه....

انا بعد نفسيتي تعبت واايد و اتذكرت ايام مره...

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## نهوره

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين.....................
وخلصت الاجازه وبدت المدارس والله يعين

----------


## ك3كه

> اهداااااااااء لكل اللي فالموضوع 
> 
> http://www.tvquran.com




مشكوره اختيه...

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج...

----------


## اخر طموحي

هلا اختي بنت قطر

انا قريت قصتج من البدايه وكنت متابعه بصمت لانيي ما ابى اعلق لين ما تخلصين قصتج

بس اطريت اعلق لانج كتبتي شي وقهرني شوي 

اللي هو انج خليتي عيالج مع الشغاله عشان ترقدهم وياها وانتي بترقدين بغرفه برووحج

كل هذا عشااان القصه وعشااان خاطر البنااات

منو اهم بحياتج عيالج ولا المنتدى وقصتج اللي تكتبينها

سيري هاتي عيالج ورقديهم وعقب اتفيجي للمنتدى 

ما شي اهم من العيال .. حتى لو مأمنه بالشغااله

ولاتزعلين من ردي بس هذا اللي اشوفه صح

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات تم يتصل طول ما انا في العرس وكان مسبب لي قلق فوق الوضع الي انا كنت فيه انتهى العرس وتوزعنا بالسيارات وكانو اهله يبون يتمون يومين عند بيت اختهم بس انا اصريت اني ارجع للدوحه وكنت واااااايد تعبانه وافقو بعد ما اشفقو علي ليش جذي يابو عيالي ليش تخلي الناس تشفق علي انا والله ما استاهل منك هالشيء..طول الطريق واهله يتوعدونه والله لا نربيه من جديد هذا مضيع مذهبه وهذا وهذا ويحلف لي حماي انه يحجز جوازه وبطاقته الشخصيه ع اساس انه ما عاد يقدر يسافر ( مايدري ان الي يبي يسوي الغلط بيسويه حتى بالبلاد بدون ما يسافر) المهم كان يحلف ان ياخذ حقي منه وووو وانا كلللللش ولا حرف طلع مني ما ابي اتكلم راسي بينفجر كنت متغشيه واصيييح بصمت بس ابي اوصل للدوحه ابي اهلي ابي اكون بروحي بعيد عن نظرات الشفقه ماااااااااااااابي حد عندي آآه يمه وينج ذيك اللحظه واايد احتجت لها كنت اقول بقلبي ليتني كنت اشتكي لها اول بأول ..
شوي واللا يصيح تليفوني ( ترااهلي ما كانو يعرفون اييييييييييييييي شيء كلللللش عن شيء) المهم كانت هذي امي الله يسلمكم تبي تشوف اذا بنرجع للدوحه انا وريلي او بنبات هناك .. فجأه سكتو كلهم يبون يسمعوني ما عاد قدرت اتكلم واحاول اضبط نفسي قدام الكل يعني صدق موقف يذببببببح الله لا يخلي حد بهالموقف

----------


## جروح ^_^

متابعه 
صار لي كم يوم بس ع هالصفحه وعاد من البلاك بيري

----------


## دوا رووحي

بنت قطر ... اسأل عمري كل ما أقرا بارت من القصة كل هالصبر على خيانات ريلج لييش؟؟؟؟؟؟

وافهمت انه سببه الرئيسي واللي يغلب على كل اسبابج الثانية انج تحبيينه الا تعشقيين ريلج بشكل كبيير =(

بس اللي يقهرني انه مب مقدر هالحب الكبييير ابداا ,,

----------


## minoucha

تعرفي هذا ابتلاء من رب العالمين 
وتعرفي ممكن الصبر اللي صبرتيه يكون سبب يدخلج الله بيه الجنة

----------


## نهوره

سبحان الله قصه عجيبه
الله يعينج يارب

----------


## بنت قطر999

> هلا اختي بنت قطر
> 
> انا قريت قصتج من البدايه وكنت متابعه بصمت لانيي ما ابى اعلق لين ما تخلصين قصتج
> 
> بس اطريت اعلق لانج كتبتي شي وقهرني شوي 
> 
> اللي هو انج خليتي عيالج مع الشغاله عشان ترقدهم وياها وانتي بترقدين بغرفه برووحج
> 
> كل هذا عشااان القصه وعشااان خاطر البنااات
> ...



فددددددديت قلبج غناتي من 5 دقايق توها دخلت واحد لانه رقد حطته عندي وسارت ترقد الثاني واكتب شوي واطلعه شوي فديت قلبه اخاف ينام ع صدره لانه يعوره يعلني ما خلا منج يالغلا

----------


## غرام دبي

متابعين بصمـت

----------


## نهوره

متابعه بقوه

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم فتحت الخط بس سمعت صوت امي بكيت بكيه طالعه من كل قلبي حسيت ما بسكت لييييييين مية سنه هاي امي والله غصب عني ما عاد قدرت امسك عمري تعبااااااااانه ياناس تعبانه عمتي بسررررررررررعه سحبت تليفوني مني وكلمت امي وهي تأشر علي اسكت كاااااااااان وايد ضغط علي هي قصدها عشان امي ما تستهم علي وانا ما قدرت اسكت كلللللش تميت ابكي وابكي وعمتي قالت لامي اني نسيت جوالي عندها واحنا بالسياره الثانيه وان جوال ريلي ضاع بالعرس (لان حماي كان يتصل بتليفون اخوه وكان يعطيه مغلق) المهم سكرت عمتي وقالت انتي لازم ما تبكين وتخوفين امج وتخلينها تستهم ووو وقالت ان امي عازمتنا ع الغدا بكره بس ما رضو عشان اشغالهم بس هي اصرت علي انا وريلي نتغدا عندهم بكره ( والله ان امي معطيته اكبر من حجمه والله انه ما يستاهل كللللش ) المهم طول الطريق تعب بتعب لييييين وصلنا للدوحه ونزلت عند بيت اهلي

----------


## نهوره

وانا مثلج راحت القوه 
انشاءالله باجر بنعرف كل شئ يالله تصبحون على خير 
والله يعينج على ما بتلاج يابنت قطر

----------


## ك3كه

*الله يحفظكم... ويرح بالكم...*

----------


## Amo0one

متااابعين

----------


## بنت قطر999

وصلت لاهلي وانا كللللللش موب بنتهم الي من يومين اخترعو على بالهم حد ميت ..
قلت لاهلي السالفه طبعا ما دشيت بتفاصيل لان وضعي اسوأ من اني اشرح لهم وكنت واااايد تعبانه على طول ابوي اتصل بأخوه الكبير وهو قاعد عندي قاله فلان يجيب ورقة بنتي بكره الصباح وخلااااااااااااااااص ما فيه مجال للمناقشه انتهى كل شيء وقعد ابيو يهاوش ويصارخ عفسهم بتليفونه عفاس
شوي واللا تتصل اخته الكبيره بامي تكلمت معاها وقالت اللي تبونه بيصير وانا بس متصله ع اساس تتطمن علي وعلى عيالي..
شوفو ايش صار من الناحيه الثانيه طبعا هذا عرفته عقب ..
الاخو على قولته ما كان يدري بالمكالمه اللي جاتني من الحقيره وان اهله حتى كلمتهم .. هو رجع للدوحه وما يدري بشيء هههههههههه استقبلوه اخوانه في حوش البيت استقبال حااااااااافل ..
ضربوه ضرب وربطوه بغترته وودوه للمطوع .. المهم كان يبكي عند المطوع اللي كان يقرا عليه وكلام وايد صار عند المطوع مفاده ان الولد مسحور وان اللي ساحرته مشربته السحر وانها مره اللي ساحرته

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Bye
I have wedding tommoro

----------


## فرح راكـ

مسحووووور لااله الا الله

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

ما توقعت انه يكون مسحور .......... اخر شي فكرت فيه بصراحة

----------


## غرام دبي

مسحور؟!! ما توقعت

----------


## بنت قطر999

لا حبيبتي موب مسحور وهذا اللي اكتشفته انا بس بعد ايش ؟؟؟

----------


## نظرة برائة

مسحووووووووووووور

----------


## نظرة برائة

؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## غرام دبي

الصراحه الريال اللي بتيلتي فيه مول مب هين شكله

مع انه في تصرفات تقول انه غبـي ,,بس شكله كل الاعذار عنده ماخلـى عذر

متابعين

----------


## ك3كه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## moon soon

الريال المسحور يروح لحرمه وحده مش مليون احس يوم ضربوه برد فوادي اللهم لا شماته ظاحك عليه الشيطان و كان ماخذ راحته بس صدق ان خوانه رجال

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات مر يوم والثاني واليوم الثالث كلللللللهم اخوانه محضرين بمجلس ابوي وهو اولهم 
تمو يتكلمو وانه مسحو وانه تصرف غصب عنه لانه كان بتأثير السحر وهذا كان كلام المطوع وتم هو يصيح قدام ابوي يقول انا احبها وما اقدر استغني عن ام عيالي ووو وكلام وايد صار
دخل علي ابوي وانا كنت قاعده انا وامي وكان يحاول يهديني ويقولي هذا ريلج لا تتخلين عنه وتمي وراه لين الله يشافيه وانا اسوي هالشيء لمصلحتج وانتي شفتي كيف انا ثرت لما عرفت باللي سواه بس طالما هو مسحور فلازم توقفين معاه اذا ما بينتي بهالموقف متى راح تبينين؟ وكان يقولي كلام وايد وامي للحينها معصبه وكانت تقول محد حاده يروح هناك لين تسحره وكاهم عيالي بسم الله عليهم محد سحرهم هذا من ضعف ايمانه وكلام وايد شبت عاد الحين بين امي وبين ابوي وانا عاد دوروني موب عارفه حتى آخذ قراري

----------


## نظرة برائة

! ! ! ! !

----------


## فرح راكـ

الله يهديه

----------


## نظرة برائة

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## قلبي يحبك

متابعه

----------


## نظرة برائة

لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## بنت قطر999

بقولكم الحين كلام واعذروني عليه بس عشان تعرفون انه ما كان مسحور ..
المهم بعد ضغط من ابوي لانه مسح وييه قدامهم انه يرفعني ويترك هالطريق ويداوم ع دوا المطوع وافقنا ورجعت له 
تدرون بنات .. انا في البدايه ما خليته يلمسني كنت خايفه منه لانه ع قولتهم مسحور .. في بالي فكره انه الجن هم اللي يتحكمون في الانسان ويتصرفون به ع كيفهم لانه مسحور وما يدري عن نفسه (تراني طول هالفتره ارقيه كلللل ليل وم اخليه ينام اللا بعد ما ازييت صدره وظهره بزيت من عند المطوع وكان ما يشرب اللا ماي مقري فيه) المهم بعد كم كان نايم معاي وكانت هاي اول مره اخليه بعد السالفه اللي استوت ( اقصد انه نام معاي نومة الريال مع حرمته) قال بلسانه كلام جتلللني اعترف والله انه اعترف وهو موب في وعيه قال انا مثلت اني مسحور لاني ما راح اقدر استغني عنج ولا عن النومه وياج والله لو اتم امثل عمري كله اهم شيء ما اخسرج ..
بنات ايش رايكم ظظ لمنو ممكن اشكي ؟؟ منو ممكن يصدقني ؟؟ آآآآه والله انه اخبث انسان عرفته بحياتي صدمني اي والله صدمني

----------


## فتاة الشارقة

وبعدين حبيبتي عورتي قلوبنا والله

----------


## anjo0od

> لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## نظرة برائة

صج صدمه

----------


## سلطه حلوه

كملي يالغلا متابعينج

----------


## الجوري2005

الله يعينج..
يالله كملي متابعه..

----------


## ورد معطر

وبعدين؟

----------


## mmm888mmm

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

اوووووووووف منه هذا وقت اعتراف خخخخخ الله يهديه بس ياربي 
الصراحه ريلج انسان غريبممثل وكذاب نمبر وان

----------


## كسوله وادلع

لا اله الى الله

----------


## دمعة ولهان

ياالله صدق انه يعرف كيف يلعب بالناااس

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم كالعاده انطميت ومسكتها جرح جديد استضفتها في فندق الاحزان والصدمات اللي ابو الغالين بناه وتفنن فيه..

سكت ما قدرت اتكلم او بالأحرى اناقش وصديت عنه فتره صرت اهتم بنفسي وبشغلي وعيالي جاتني ترقيه بس الاخ الفاضل رفضها رفضا قطيعا ... انسان موسوس قال هذا اكيد المدير يبي يشوفج كل يوم ويسوي اجتماعات وخرابيط ع اساس تكونين جدامه وكلام وايد عذر مش مقنع ابد بس انا طبعا مالي كلمه عقب كلمة ريلي حاولت اقنعه بس ما فيه فايده 0 مع ان نظام شغلي نااااادر جدا اشوف المدير فيه ) المهم طوفو هالشيء .. ومن بين المواقف اللي تحرر تتذكرون مسلسل زوارة خميس؟؟ كنا انا وياه بآخر انبساط وضحك ومفرفشين كنا نتابعه وعيالنا رقود تتذكرون مقطع الريال اللي كله يغازل؟؟ واللي زوجته كانت حامل وتشتغل بالمستشفى ؟. المهم فيه مقطع لهم هي تسأله انت ليش تغازل ؟ قال لها بكل بساطه رغبه جنسيه فقط والحب ولج انتي .. هني سوا التلفزيون ميوت والتفت علي قال هذا بيكون ردي عليج لو سألتيني هالسؤال... آآآآه انا هنا متتت قهرررني سكت ما علقت ما ابيه يستانس قال تكلمي قلت ما عندي شيء .. قعد يحاول يسحب مني الكلام قلت له انا تراني انتقم منك بطريقتي حتى لو كنت انت مغفل وما تدري بشيء لان موب طبيعي انت تخون وتغازل وانا اكبت بنفسي تعرفون شو سوا؟ خذا الريموت وخذفه ع الطوفه صار دمااااااااار ههههه احسن احس خذيت حقي منه لانه كله يفكر اني العب وداااايما يدور في جوالي ما ادري على شنو يدور يمكن يفكر اني اخون ؟ربسم الله علي حتى احيانا لما انسى جوالي في السياره ع الشاحن يفتشششششششششششششششه من كل زاويه والله كان خوفي بعد ياخذ ارقام رفيجاتي ويفشلني فيهم

----------


## أم_مهير

لا اله الا الله

صدق ممثل محترف

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

والله اني كرهت الرياييل 

وما اتمنى اعرس بس عشان ما اطيح بايد واحد ما يخاف الله

----------


## mmm888mmm

متابعة

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

يا الله 

لو انه من نجوم هوليوووووووود ... شو هدا ياربي ؟ مستحيل هالانسان مو طبيعي
لو بيعطوه الاوسكار ماكان سوى اللي سواه
الله يصبر قلبك

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

الله يهديه يارب الى الطريق المستقيم

----------


## بنت قطر999

ع فكره هالسالفه توها فرش رمضان اللي فات

----------


## الكعبيه

يااااااااالله ما اتوقع انسااان جي

ياربي



كملي الغلا

----------


## دلوعة الدرمكي

كملي الله يصبرج

----------


## دمعة ولهان

ريلج عند اسلوب و يعرف كيف يستخدم اسلوبه لصالحه 

فيه مكر و الا مكر الشيطان 

تعرفين ريلج شو دواه المعامله بالمثل طبعا بسمله عليج مب شرات سوالفه 

يعني طنشيه سوي الشي اللي ما يحبه 

خليه يفكر دوووووووووووووووم خليه يشك حتى بلبسج بكل شي 

بتلقينه ما بيكون عنده وقت حق البنات لانه بيكون يفكر فيج و شو صاير عليج

بس هذا كان لازم يصير من اول خاينه 

يااااااااااااالله كيف قلوب البشر قااسيه هو اصلا كيف جذا الله يهديه

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

ياالله القصه فرش ياربي الله يعينج يعني حتى الجرح بعده للحين ماطاب اااااااااااااااااااااااااه الله يعينج ويبرد قلبج ويهدي ريلج على الصراط المستقيم

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

بنات ادعو الله يفرج هم بنت قطر
ويهدي زوجها الى الطريق المستقيم

----------


## فجر الغلا

و الله بتخبل خلاص هههه كملي يالله

----------


## anjo0od

> ياالله القصه فرش ياربي الله يعينج يعني حتى الجرح بعده للحين ماطاب اااااااااااااااااااااااااه الله يعينج ويبرد قلبج ويهدي ريلج على الصراط المستقيم

----------


## كلي برآءه

اقولج بنت قطر .. 
ترى بآقي خمسين رد لللمضووع وبيسكروونه ..
خلي القصه ببببآرت وااااااااااااااااحد بلييييز

لانه مآفينآ نبدى جزء 2

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات في ليلة 27 من رمضان ركزو ع الحدث عشان تفهمونه ..
انا وزوجي فطورنا عند اهلي حلو؟؟ 
بعد الفطور هو تم بالمنطقه يتحوط ولأول مره ما يروح للدوحه وكنت معاه بالاتصالات ما فيه شيء غريب ( انا ما امدح نفسي تراني نبيهه وماتمر علي سوالفه وافهمها وهي طايره ) والله ما امدح نفسي واللي شفتوه وبتشوفونه يبين كلامي ..
المهم الغريبه انه تم كم ساعه بمجلس بيت اهله والمجلس كان فاااضي مافيه غير ياهال .... ليش؟؟
ليش ماراح لمجلس واحد من اخوانه؟؟؟ الشباب كانو مجتمعين ؟؟ او خلونا نفرض انه ما كان بالمجلس مثل ما قالي وكان يكذب علي خلوه هالافتراضات ببالكم وترى الذيب ما يهرول عبث... بتعرفون ليش الحين..
خذاني في الليل ع الساعه 12 ورحنا للبيت وكنا سوالف واكل وتلفزيون وعيالي رقود .. شوي واللا يوصلني مسج من امي كاتبه لي( قومي صلي وادعي لان احتمال كبير تكون اليله هي ليلة القدر ) لين هنا حلو مافيه شيء..
قال من مرسل المسج خبرته ودخلت اتوضأ .. وطلعت لقيته واقف وبيده فوطه .؟؟؟؟؟ خير يابو الشباب؟؟ ليش تتسبح هالحزه؟؟ موب محققه بس تراه تسبح بعد الفطور يعني ماله داعي وريلي وانا ابخص فيه ما فيه شيء جذي مني والدرب..
الغريبه انه ما طلع للدوحه ايش ممكن يكون مسوي؟؟ احنا برمضان لاحول ولا قوة اللا بالله صرخنا ع بعض وتهاوشنا وانا احلف عليه ما يتسبح قال لا بتسبح والسالفه عاد .. وانا اعرفه لا عناد ولا شيء او ع الاقل هذي قناعتي اللي بقلبي من خلال عشرتي وياه ...
المهم خذا القرآن وحلف عليه انه ما سوا شيء من اللي ببالي وانه يبي يتسبح بس جذي.. هني انطميت وما قلت شيء .. بس والله اعلم لييييييييين ساعكم هذي وانا موب مرتاحه وخايفه لا يكون حلف فجر ع القرآن خايفه آخذ آثامه مع اني ما قلت له هو من نفسه حلف ..
المهم بنات مرت هالسالفه وبقت آخر سالفه اللي انا الحين عايشتها ...

----------


## فجر الغلا

بنت قطر ليش تكتبين كلمتين وتوقفين حرام و الله حسي فيني اهئ اهئ اهئ ابا انام كارفه كراف اليوم امي بتي من الحج وبموت ابا انام خلاص ..
ياللله عاد ولا اتصلي فيني وخبريني السالفه وخلصيني خخخخخخخخخخخخخ..

----------


## moon soon

بجمع كل اللاجزاء و بحطهن في موضوع بروحه يوم تخلص القصه عشان البنات ما يتمون يدورون

----------


## فطامي88

امس المسا لقيت الموضوووع وقريته 

واليوم قلت ماراح ارقد الا لما اخلص الموضوع

فديتج بنت قطر .. الله يكوون فعوونج ويسخرلج ريلج

ربي يهديه ويرجعلج ولعياااله ويترك درب الحراام الي ماشي فيه

والله يخليلج عيااااااالج .. فديتهم والله 

الصراحه متأثره واايد بالقصه بس ماعندي شي اقووله غير الله يهديه ويرد للطريق المستقيم

ورااح اتااااااااااابع بصمت

----------


## فرح راكـ

الله يهديه يارب

----------


## اخت زايد

كملي فديتج

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

ياب يفرج همج ويكتبلج عيالج من الذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله

----------


## حطموك

سطلت
انا
ربي
يفرجها
عليج
غناتي

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

متابعه الحين مافيني اقدر انام بسكر اللابتوب وبفتح النت من الموبايل متابعتج حبيبتي

----------


## الكعبيه

واناا اباا اررررقد نعست


..

----------


## فجر الغلا

خلاص السمووحه برقد ولي عوده غدا ان شاء الله وربي يحفظكم..
تصبحون على خير..

----------


## دلوعة الدرمكي

ابى ارقد
و ابى اعرف القشه التي قصمت ظهر البعير
الله يكون بعونج ة يفرج همج

----------


## ام الشوامس

اترياج

----------


## احلى صبيه

استغفر الله و اتوب اليه

----------


## فتاة الشارقة

يارب ييسر امورج ويحفظلج عيالج ويفكج من مصيبتج

----------


## آم سع ـيد

وآلله مدري شقولج وبشو آعلق .. 

مآ ظنتي حد يقدر يتحمل آللي آنتي تحملتيه ..

ربي يفرجهآ عليج يآ رب ..

----------


## خليدة

> يارب ييسر امورج ويحفظلج عيالج ويفكج من مصيبتج

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

نتررررررررررررررررررررياج

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم بنات قبل ما ابدأ بآخر سالفه بقولكم عن موقف نسيت اذكره ويمكن تقدرون تستفيدون منه ما ابي اخبي شيء بيوم من الايام يفيد وحده من خواتي انا وهو كنا بالسياره كان مار علي بسيارته المهم ذيك الايام كنت شاكه فيه والغريبه انه من جواله الي يسخدمه العادي لانه قداميما عنده غير جوالين اللي بيده وواحد ثاني حق السفرات بس ع قولته ما يفتحه (العهده على الراوي ) المهم جاته رنه وهو يسوق .. شوفو الخبث شو سوا؟؟ ولاني ما تمر علي سوالفه تعرفون شو سوا؟ فتح جواله وشاف الرقم راح اتصل بهندي عندهم بدوامه جوووووووفو اللعانه وسوا ع اساس ان الهندي هو اللي معطيه الرنه .. اممم انا من صوت الهندي اللي كان عالي 0 ها بابا شنو يبي) والله ما انسى كلامه تدرون وهو عادي ابد وصاه ع كم شغله وسكر التفت علي وانا عيووووووووني موب مصدقه اللي اشوفه كذاااااااااااااااب كذاااااااااااااااب ع باله ياهل وبيقص علي .. التفت علي قال يحليله هذا نور الدين هندي عمره ما كلمني كله رنات ... سكتت ولا قلت ولا حرف قال خير شفيج صاخه ؟ قلت ممكن تعطيني جوالك؟ ههههه والله ان ويهه اختلف قال ليش قلت بشوف اذا هو ور الدين واللا لا.. قال انتوومج تشكين فيني ها شوفي رقمه اللي اتصلت عليه ..خخخع بالع غبيه قلت لا ما ابي اشوف الصادره روني اللي لم يرد عليها ههههههههههههههههههههه ضحك ضحك اللا مات من الضحك والله انه بسحبني واحنا بالشارع يبي يلمني يقول فديت عيالي اللي بطلعون اذكياء على امهم شفتو كيف غير السالفه المهم انتهت السالفه لانه كلمها وخلاه ع الاسبيكر وانهينا المشكله طبعا بزعله مثل غيرها وآخرها رضيت ..
فنصيحتي لاتمر عليكم حركات الشباب هذي اوكي؟؟ >>>هذي شكلها بتخربكم هههههه

المهم خلونا بسالفتنا الاخيره 
بنات انا زوجي غير شغله وصار في مجال كله بنات واعذرووووووني ما اقدر افصللل اكثر لان لو حد من جماعتي قراها بيعرفني علىىىىىىى طول ..
المهم وهو في شغله كنت يدي بيده خطوه خطوه ومعاااه من البدايه وكللل شغله تحت اشرافي من ابحاث وتقارير كان وايد معتمد على الله وعلي هو ما يقصر بس ما يعرف طريقة الابحاث فكنت اطلب اسماء سي ديات يجيبها من المكتبه ونتساعد عليها كل يوم ع اساس يسلم شغله وكان عليه وااايد ضغط ولو ان الله وفقه كان صار شيء كبير .. علشان جذي كنت وايد مهمته منه لدرجة اني احيانا اروح للدوام مواصله عشان اخلص بحثه وطبعا هو كان معي واللي تعبني اكثر اني لازم اشرح له كل نقطه اسويها عشان لما يسألونه يبين انه هو مسوي الشغل شغل متعوب عليه صدق

----------


## دمعة ولهان

ياااااااااالله

----------


## فرح راكـ

شكلي بصلي القيام وبرقد

الله يفرج عليج يارب

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

> المهم بنات قبل ما ابدأ بآخر سالفه بقولكم عن موقف نسيت اذكره ويمكن تقدرون تستفيدون منه ما ابي اخبي شيء بيوم من الايام يفيد وحده من خواتي انا وهو كنا بالسياره كان مار علي بسيارته المهم ذيك الايام كنت شاكه فيه والغريبه انه من جواله الي يسخدمه العادي لانه قداميما عنده غير جوالين اللي بيده وواحد ثاني حق السفرات بس ع قولته ما يفتحه (العهده على الراوي ) المهم جاته رنه وهو يسوق .. شوفو الخبث شو سوا؟؟ ولاني ما تمر علي سوالفه تعرفون شو سوا؟ فتح جواله وشاف الرقم راح اتصل بهندي عندهم بدوامه جوووووووفو اللعانه وسوا ع اساس ان الهندي هو اللي معطيه الرنه .. اممم انا من صوت الهندي اللي كان عالي 0 ها بابا شنو يبي) والله ما انسى كلامه تدرون وهو عادي ابد وصاه ع كم شغله وسكر التفت علي وانا عيووووووووني موب مصدقه اللي اشوفه كذاااااااااااااااب كذاااااااااااااااب ع باله ياهل وبيقص علي .. التفت علي قال يحليله هذا نور الدين هندي عمره ما كلمني كله رنات ... سكتت ولا قلت ولا حرف قال خير شفيج صاخه ؟ قلت ممكن تعطيني جوالك؟ ههههه والله ان ويهه اختلف قال ليش قلت بشوف اذا هو ور الدين واللا لا.. قال انتوومج تشكين فيني ها شوفي رقمه اللي اتصلت عليه ..خخخع بالع غبيه قلت لا ما ابي اشوف الصادره روني اللي لم يرد عليها ههههههههههههههههههههه ضحك ضحك اللا مات من الضحك والله انه بسحبني واحنا بالشارع يبي يلمني يقول فديت عيالي اللي بطلعون اذكياء على امهم شفتو كيف غير السالفه المهم انتهت السالفه لانه كلمها وخلاه ع الاسبيكر وانهينا المشكله طبعا بزعله مثل غيرها وآخرها رضيت ..
> فنصيحتي لاتمر عليكم حركات الشباب هذي اوكي؟؟ >>>هذي شكلها بتخربكم هههههه


ماشاء الله عليج .... جد جد راحت عن بالي  :Big Grin:

----------


## اخت زايد

يووووووووووووووووووووووووووه حرام ابي ارقد قلت ما ارح ارقد لاين اشوف نهايه 
فضوووول

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

ماشاء الله عليج
^_^
نتريا الجزء الي بعدوه

----------


## آم سع ـيد

هههههه وآلله آنج فظيعه فهآلموقف ..

عن آذنج غنآتي .. بروح آنخمد فيني رقآآآد ..

ببآي ..

: )

----------


## ورد معطر

> بنت قطر999;26828363]
> 
> المهم خلونا بسالفتنا الاخيره [/SIZE]
> بنات انا زوجي غير شغله وصار في مجال كله بنات واعذرووووووني ما اقدر افصللل اكثر لان لو حد من جماعتي قراها بيعرفني علىىىىىىى طول ..
> المهم وهو في شغله كنت يدي بيده خطوه خطوه ومعاااه من البدايه وكللل شغله تحت اشرافي من ابحاث وتقارير كان وايد معتمد على الله وعلي هو ما يقصر بس ما يعرف طريقة الابحاث فكنت اطلب اسماء سي ديات يجيبها من المكتبه ونتساعد عليها كل يوم ع اساس يسلم شغله وكان عليه وااايد ضغط ولو ان الله وفقه كان صار شيء كبير .. علشان جذي كنت وايد مهمته منه لدرجة اني احيانا اروح للدوام مواصله عشان اخلص بحثه وطبعا هو كان معي واللي تعبني اكثر اني لازم اشرح له كل نقطه اسويها عشان لما يسألونه يبين انه هو مسوي الشغل شغل متعوب عليه صدق


يعني بجذي خلصتي القصة؟ خخ  :12 (58): 

مستعيلة ع النهاية

----------


## ظبيانيه ذوق

بيييييب بييب 

نترياج حوبي

----------


## دمعة ولهان

بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز نزلي الاجزاء مره وحده

----------


## همسات بارده

خواتي ... طولن بالكن ... شو هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الوحده تتعب من الطباعه اصبرن عليها ... الاخت مب يالسه
تنقل او تنسخ علشان تنزل الاجزاء مرة وحده .... الاخت يالسه تفضفض وتظهر اللي في خاطرها واللي تقدر
تكتبه مب مقصرة فيه ... حشـــــا ... كليتوها .... سيرن ارقدن وباجر كملن اذا مب قادرات تكملن معاها ..
الطباعه تراها اتعب والله اتعب ... 

واختي بنت قطر .... الله يجزيج كل خير على صبرج وتحملج للعيشه اللي كنتِ عايشتنها مع زوجج الله يهديه
ويصلحه ... الله يفرج همج يارب ... ويحفظ لج عيالج ...

----------


## anjo0od

[QUOTE=tweety;26828517
حبيتج أقوى شيييييييييييييييييييييي الله يخليلج عيااااااااااااااااااااالج ياربي[/QUOTE]

----------


## anjo0od

!!!'!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,

----------


## بنت قطر999

وكل يوم ع هالحال ليييييين قبل شهرين تقريبا وكان هالكلام بشهر تسعه اللي فات ..

ريلي من النوع اللي يقولي كل شيء المهم الريال جاي سيرة وحده ودايم يركز عليها في كلامه (خبركم اختكم في الله نبيهه وما تحب تكون مغفله) ياربي ايش سالفة هالبنت..؟؟
سألته عنها قال جنسيتها وكانت خليجيه بس موب من نفس ذيك الديره المهم قال انها بنت محترمه وانها متغطيه حتى عيونها ما تبين من كثر ما هي مستتره ..
المهم عقبها بقتره جاب سيرتها وسألته خير كل شوي وجايب سيرتها افففف على غلطة عمره اللي صدق (فتحت عيوني ) قالي وحده تشتغل بهذا المجال ودايما بين الشباب وتقول تقاريرها ايش تتوقعين يابنت الحلال صلي على النبي هذي حتى حجاب ما تلبس الشعر طالع والمكياج والعطور اللي شاله المكان ....
شالسالفه؟؟؟؟ سمعتو اللي انا سمعته؟؟ موب هذي نفسها اللي كان يمدح اخلاقها قبل كم يوم؟؟؟ نسى؟؟ بس انا ما نسيت .. سكتت دريت ان الموضوع موب خالي والله انه فيه شيء قلت ما عليه انا وراك يابو فلان بس ما نبهته لغلطته ...
سكت بس تراه بالفتره الاخيره صاير ما عاد يبيني اجهز له شغل مثل قبل ( الحبيب صار يستغني عن خدامتي على قولتهم لما اشتد ساعده رماني .. تدرون ليه ؟ لانها كانت الحبيبه اللي تجهزله ) تراها موب علاقه ذربه وشغل لا والله وحشى علي ما ظلمتهم ..
المهم استغربت وقلت له ليش قال انهم صارو ياخذون المواضيع جاهزه من المدربين وكلام وايد سكت عنه..
وعقب قرب عرس لواحد من اهلنا ورحت لبيت اهلي من الظهر ع أساس بنرح لحنايه انا وخواتي حلو ؟؟ المهم زوجي وصلني لاهلي وراح كان وقتنا الظهر.. بعد تقريبا نص ساعه ركبت انا وخواتي السياره بنروح للصالون واول ما طلعت السياره من البيت والا اشوف سيارة زوجي واقفه عند بيت جيرانا طبعا سيارات وايد وهو كان بينها قعدت اطالع السياره فيها حركه غريبه من داخل ؟؟ خير شالسالفه خليت الدريول يقرب واحنا ماريين شفت ريلي بعيوني هذولا سادح السيت ويكلم بجوال غريب لونه اسود وكان ميت ضحك ..؟؟؟؟ اي جوال هذا ومن متى معاه جوال ثاني 
سكت وكتمت بقلبي لان السياره مزحومه بخواتي رحنا للحنايه وهناك اتصلت فيه ورد علي بهدووووووء علمته باللي شفته وقال انتي غلطانه انا كنت اكلم بجوالي هذا وانتي توسوسين من كثر ما تفكرين وانتي وانتي حسسني كأني مجنونه...
قلنا خلنا نمشي خلنا مجانين وما نشوف وقعد يحلف انه كان يكلم واحد من ربعه من جواله هذا ان حتى طلع عندي انتظار بس انا من كثر شكي فيه ما عاد اميز .. افف كل هذا فيني؟ ها يوالغالين تبي توديني مستشفى المجانين؟
انزين معليه خلوني اكمل لكم الطامه اليوم اللي بعده وركزووووووو عدل الظهر بعد ما خلص دوامه كلمته لاني كنت انتظره ع الغدا قال تغدي انا ما ابي بروح للقهوه عند الشباب قلت ما عليه وسكرت منه بعدها بنص ساعه جاني ولدي الكبير طبعاهو يفهم شوي يبكي يقول ابي بابا يعني يبي يكلم ابوه وهالشيء ابوه معوده عليه دايما يكلمه من جوالي..
خذيت جوالي اتصل على ابوه والحبيب ما يرد ... خير شالسالفه؟ اول مره يحقر اتصالي .. مره مرتين وثلاثه ما فيه فايده مسجات وبعد مطننننننننننش غريبه قلبي بيوقف ابو الغالين اكيد استوا عليه شيء لاقدر الله ..
خفت عليه وتميت على اعصابي لييييييييين رد علي وهاوشني انتي فجرتي جوالي وانتي حرقتين بالاتصالات وو وكلام وايد .. قال انا كنت مع الشباب وكنت ابي اشوف لو مارديت عليج ايش بتسوين ؟ شفتو الكذب كيف عنده ؟
المهم سكت ومر اليوم على خير.. 
انتبهو انتبهو انتهو الحين مربط الفرس 
في الليل اول ما دخلنا الفراش قال كلمه خلتني اصحى وقلبي يعورني قال فلانه شخبار ماديتج هالشهر قلت زينه خير؟ قال ايش رايج نحط انا وانتي النص بالنص ونشتري سرير فنادق .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ... شالسالفه ايش جاب سيرة سرير الفنادق على لسانك؟؟ سكت وتمنيت اني ما سمعته.. لان هذا كلامه لي اذا رقدنا بأي فندق لااااااااااازم يقول هالكلام..
المهم سكت انا وقلت خير ان شاءالله وقلت بقبي اذا فيه شيء ربي بكره بيكشفه ..
نمنا وانا والله قلبي محروق ابي اشوف ايش السالفه

----------


## uae angel

والله ريلج انسان غرييييب من جد.. يعني يخون ويسوي بلاوي الدنيا وبالمقابل ما يقدر يتخلى عنج.. يعني تحب لكن تخون ليش.. صدق يوم يقولون الحب مب كل شي.. 
الله يسامحه على كل اللي سواه فيج ويهديه ان شاء الله ويصلح حالكم ويبعد عنه بنات السوء وربع السوء..

الله يوفقج حبيبتي ويعوضج خير عن كل اللي صارلج..

----------


## moon soon

شو يعني سرير فنادق

----------


## اماراتية كيوت

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
كل الكلام مايفيد لا يعبر عن اللي بالخاطر ولا يستوعب كل هالاحداث
ياالله يالدنيا شوفيها من بشر وأجناس
الله يحفظ لج ضناج ويجعلهم عوض خير عليج
متابعة من كمن يوم وعايشين قصتج بس تمر لحظات صعبة جدا
الله يكون في عونج ويجعل لج من كل هم مخرج
ويعين بوعيالج ويصلح حاله و يرزقه الهداية

----------


## بنت قطر999

قعدت قبله الصبح ع الساعه 9 ونص طبعا قعدت صدفه موب اني ناويه اقوه قبله المهم كنت ذاك اليوم غايبه مندوامي كان رب العالمين مرتب اموري ويبي يكشف كل شيء جدام عيني 
قمت خذيت جواله فتحته ما فيه شيء غريب بس لفت نظري مسج من البنك ؟؟؟؟ كان عن طريق الفيزا تدرون متى ؟
كان بعد دوامه لما قالي انه بالقهوه مع الشباب كان مسج ان البنك يشكره لانه استخدم الفيزا في فندق من الفنادق الراقيه عندنا ..امممم شفتو كيف يابنات ؟؟؟ شفتو اني ما ظلمته ؟؟ 
والمنطقه اللي قالي انه فيها عند الشباب بعيده حييييييييييييل عن الفندق آآآه ياحسرة عمري ..
بس ما فيه اي شيء ثاني بالجوال انا الحين عرفت انه كان مع الحقيره اللي قاللي اسمها بالفندق بعد ما خلصو ادوام طيب لحظه لحظه الحين انا ناقصني الدليل عشان اعرف اتصرف عشان اطلع حقي منه بدون محد يلومني تالي ...
نزلت تحت لقيت امه قاعده تكلمت معاها وطلعت كللل شيء كان بقلبي .. كالعاده انصدمدت ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله قالت انتي شو اللي يرضيج قلت لها ما ادري ..انا للحين بالي مشوش .. قلت بس ابي منج خدمه قالت شنو وكانت الساعه الحين تقريبا 10 ونص باقي شوي ويقعد لانه دوامه 11 قلت يمه انا بروح لسيارته اطلع جواله الثاني وانتي تمي هني اخاف ينزل ويشوفني قالت ان شاءالله رحت فوق وخذيت المفتاح ونزلت للسياره ولقيت الجوال بدون ايييي تعب كان في درج السياره وكان هو نفسه الجواله اللي كان يكلم منه من كم يوم لما كان سادح السيت..
خلونا نكمل خذيت الجوال ورحت لعتي وراويتها وقعدت اقرا لها بعض مسجاته ولقيته متعرف علاى بنات واااايد المهم الاهم في الموضوع كان بنفس الوقت الحقيره اللي معاه بشغله هي كانت مخزن اسمها بنفس الاسم حقها ما غيره وكانت مرسله له ( حبيبي حجزت) وكان راد عليه (ايه حجزت) يالله عاد شفو الدليل اللي ربي ارشدني له الحين صار كل شيء بيدي وسبحاااااان ربي كيف تيسرت اموري وكشفته بهذي الطريقه وقدام امه وكان طول الوقت الحقيره تتصل ازعجتني ما عاد قدرت اكمل اكيد لانها كانت تبي تقعده لوقت الدوام..
المهم خذيت الجوال وعطيته امه بعد ما قفلته ..
ورحت فوق ارجع المفتاح مكانه ودخلت فراشي ولا كأن شيء صاير وتميت اطالع في ويهه وما كان عندي اي شعور بس اطالع ما ابي اتذكر شيء حسيت بقلبي ان هذي آخر نظره لي فيها وهو نايم موب داري بشيء

----------


## moon soon

> لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
> كل الكلام مايفيد لا يعبر عن اللي بالخاطر ولا يستوعب كل هالاحداث
> ياالله يالدنيا شوفيها من بشر وأجناس
> الله يحفظ لج ضناج ويجعلهم عوض خير عليج
> متابعة من كمن يوم وعايشين قصتج بس تمر لحظات صعبة جدا
> الله يكون في عونج ويجعل لج من كل هم مخرج
> ويعين بوعيالج ويصلح حاله و يرزقه الهداية


اللهم امين 
انا مع الاخت

----------


## حناح النحله

هلا اختي الله يفرج همك بس الموضوع طويييييييييييييييييييييييييل بين الصفحات ليتك اختصرتيه في صفحة كان ابلغ واجمل وانفع كذا مررررررررررره ينرفز

----------


## بنت قطر999

المهم خواتي صاح المنبه حقه وقعد من النوم وراح يتسبح وانا عطيته ظهري ع اساس اني نايمه ما ابي اشوفه وهو قاعد اخاف احتقره اكثر من الشعور الخايس اللي احسبه صوبه..
راح يتسبح وانا قعدت ارتب الغرفه لين طلع ولبس عقب قعد يبوس العيال وهم رقود تخيلو اول مره يسويها سبحان الله
وانا اراقبه .. طلع للسياره ما خذيت دقيقه واللا هو يتصل فيني يزاعق انتي ركبتي السياره ؟؟(شكله على طول توله عليها يبي يسمع صوتها) قلت ليش قال تكلميييي؟ وقعد يصارخ طلعت من طوري قلت شو مشتاق لها تبي تكلمها تدور الجوال؟ قال اسمعيني انتي طالق (آآآه ياقلبي ما نطرني اطلبها ) قالها لي على بلاطه ما كان يدري اني كشفته بالفندق ما عطاني فرصه قالها جذي ببساطه نسى كللللل شيء سويته علشانه... آآآه يابو الغالين آآآه بعتنا برخص التراب وكانت نهاية حياتي معاك انك تدوس علي برجلك علشانها ... علشان بنت من بنات الشوارع آآآه والله انها كفوك ..وان الطيور على اشكالها تقع..
سكرت منه وانا مصدومه .. احين منو اللي المفروض يعاف الثاني؟؟؟ انا والا هو؟؟ والله ان راسي افتر شو بنات فديتكم ردو علي منو اللي المفروض يطلب الطلاق؟؟
لذي الدرجة انا رخيصه عندك؟؟؟ ويل حالي والله لواصرخ واسمع الدنيا اني مقهوره لاني ماسبقتك ولا تلاحقت على عمري من زمان ما كفاني سنه ولا سنتين تضحيات وجهاد في سبيل الله عسبت هالياهال؟؟
انصدمت واتيبست اطرافي ما وعيت واللا هو يدخل علي مثل الصاروخ من تحت ها شبعتي الحين يوم طلقتج ؟؟
كل هذا عشانج تفتشين بأغراض؟؟
شو ؟؟؟هذا السبب بعينك؟؟ قلت له لو انا فلانه وقلت اسمها كان خليتني افتش بأغراضك طالعني مستغرب ايش دخلها بالموضوع قلت ليش موب انت وياها كنتو بالفندق الفلاني بتاريخ كذا بالساعه كذا .. كان عندي التفاصيل ما قدر يقول شيء بس انصدددم كيف انا عرفت قلت يالله فرج خلني الم اغراضي انا الحين موب حلال عليك عشان تشوفني اطلع وتميت اصارخ عليه لين طلع بدون اي كلمه لميت اغراضي المهمه ورحت لبيت اهلي وانصدمو طبعا وكانو فوول عليه ما ابي اذكر تفاصيل وايد الزبده انه بثالث يوم لنا بالضبط ما بقى حد من العايله ما دخله واسطه يبيني ارجع له ولا بقى حد ما تدخل بالموضوع يريدون الصح واني ارجع له ع قولتهم موب عشانه عشان العيال وانا كلمتبن باخصار شديد ( والله لو هو في الزاد ما كليه ولو هو في الماي ما شربته )
والاخ معاند مايبي يعطيني ورقتي يقول والله ينترس راسها شيب ما عطيتها اياها

----------


## بنت قطر999

انتهت القصه وتراه وااايد يطرش مسجات يحاول يلين راسي لدرجة اني غيرت رقمي وللحين الواسطات تتدخل واهلي معي وبقوه ...

----------


## اماراتية كيوت

> المهم خواتي صاح المنبه حقه وقعد من النوم وراح يتسبح وانا عطيته ظهري ع اساس اني نايمه ما ابي اشوفه وهو قاعد اخاف احتقره اكثر من الشعور الخايس اللي احسبه صوبه..
> راح يتسبح وانا قعدت ارتب الغرفه لين طلع ولبس عقب قعد يبوس العيال وهم رقود تخيلو اول مره يسويها سبحان الله
> وانا اراقبه .. طلع للسياره ما خذيت دقيقه واللا هو يتصل فيني يزاعق انتي ركبتي السياره ؟؟(شكله على طول توله عليها يبي يسمع صوتها) قلت ليش قال تكلميييي؟ وقعد يصارخ طلعت من طوري قلت شو مشتاق لها تبي تكلمها تدور الجوال؟ قال اسمعيني انتي طالق (آآآه ياقلبي ما نطرني اطلبها ) قالها لي على بلاطه ما كان يدري اني كشفته بالفندق ما عطاني فرصه قالها جذي ببساطه نسى كللللل شيء سويته علشانه... آآآه يابو الغالين آآآه بعتنا برخص التراب وكانت نهاية حياتي معاك انك تدوس علي برجلك علشانها ... علشان بنت من بنات الشوارع آآآه والله انها كفوك ..وان الطيور على اشكالها تقع..
> سكرت منه وانا مصدومه .. احين منو اللي المفروض يعاف الثاني؟؟؟ انا والا هو؟؟ والله ان راسي افتر شو بنات فديتكم ردو علي منو اللي المفروض يطلب الطلاق؟؟
> لذي الدرجة انا رخيصه عندك؟؟؟ ويل حالي والله لواصرخ واسمع الدنيا اني مقهوره لاني ماسبقتك ولا تلاحقت على عمري من زمان ما كفاني سنه ولا سنتين تضحيات وجهاد في سبيل الله عسبت هالياهال؟؟
> انصدمت واتيبست اطرافي ما وعيت واللا هو يدخل علي مثل الصاروخ من تحت ها شبعتي الحين يوم طلقتج ؟؟
> كل هذا عشانج تفتشين بأغراض؟؟
> شو ؟؟؟هذا السبب بعينك؟؟ قلت له لو انا فلانه وقلت اسمها كان خليتني افتش بأغراضك طالعني مستغرب ايش دخلها بالموضوع قلت ليش موب انت وياها كنتو بالفندق الفلاني بتاريخ كذا بالساعه كذا .. كان عندي التفاصيل ما قدر يقول شيء بس انصدددم كيف انا عرفت قلت يالله فرج خلني الم اغراضي انا الحين موب حلال عليك عشان تشوفني اطلع وتميت اصارخ عليه لين طلع بدون اي كلمه لميت اغراضي المهمه ورحت لبيت اهلي وانصدمو طبعا وكانو فوول عليه ما ابي اذكر تفاصيل وايد الزبده انه بثالث يوم لنا بالضبط ما بقى حد من العايله ما دخله واسطه يبيني ارجع له ولا بقى حد ما تدخل بالموضوع يريدون الصح واني ارجع له ع قولتهم موب عشانه عشان العيال وانا كلمتبن باخصار شديد ( والله لو هو في الزاد ما كليه ولو هو في الماي ما شربته )
> والاخ معاند مايبي يعطيني ورقتي يقول والله ينترس راسها شيب ما عطيتها اياها


لاحول ولاقوة الا باالله
ياختي ودي اقول من كثر ماأحاتي شو صار وياج وأتمنالج الخير تكملين اسرع
وبنفس الوقت عاذرتنج لأن كلن وظروفه
بس سامحيني متابعة وياج من البداية وكل يوم احاتيج واتمنى اقرأ من صوبج شي يطمني عليج ويكون فاتحة خير عليج
بس بعد قارب الدوام والالتزامات فياريت تطمنينا بشكل اسرع

----------


## عيناوية طر

*حسبي اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله عليييييييييييييييييه ظااااااااااااااااااالم ناااااااااااااسي العشرة*

----------


## anjo0od

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اماراتية كيوت 
لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
كل الكلام مايفيد لا يعبر عن اللي بالخاطر ولا يستوعب كل هالاحداث
ياالله يالدنيا شوفيها من بشر وأجناس
الله يحفظ لج ضناج ويجعلهم عوض خير عليج
متابعة من كمن يوم وعايشين قصتج بس تمر لحظات صعبة جدا
الله يكون في عونج ويجعل لج من كل هم مخرج
ويعين بوعيالج ويصلح حاله و يرزقه الهداية
اللهم امين 
انا مع الاخت
*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## همس المشأعر

ياربي اسمحيلي اقول عنه حقير ونذل 

اخر شي جي ايسوي المفروض انتى الي تطلبين الطلاق 

اختى لاتردين له خليه يموت ندم ع الي سواه فيج 
وانتى ان شا الله بيعوضج الله ع الايام السودا الي عشتيها معاه

----------


## والله انثىQQ

الله ايعينج الصراحه هالشخص ما ينعاش وياه والله ينصرج يا رب ويحفظ عيالج

----------


## والله انثىQQ

وطمنينا عليج

----------


## moon soon

الله يقدملج اللي فيه الخير انتي سويتي كل اللي قدرتي عليه و الله يعوضج و يرزقج كل خير و يبعدج عن الهم و المشاكل و الحمد الله ان عيالج اولاد لان الولد غير البنت و انتي اخوانج و اهلج بيكفون و يوفون دور الاب في حياتهم لان ابوهم مش قدوه لهم و المشاكل و الصراخ بين الزوجين وايد ياثر على الاطفال الحمد الله ابتعدتي عن الطاقه السلبيه اللي تاثر على حياتج و حياة عيالج و خليج دايما ايجابيه في تفكيرج و الله بتحسين كل شيء يتغير من حولج الطاقه السلبيه تجذب المشاكل و الكئابه و الطاقه الاجابية تجذب السعاده و عليج بالاستغفار و صلاة الحاجه عشان الله يساعدج و يحقق اللي في بالج و الله يحفظج و عيالج من كل شر 
تصبحين على خير

----------


## كان ياما كان

الله يعوضج خير

----------


## قلبي يحبك

فدييييييتج والله 

الله يصبرج ويهديييييييييييييييييييييي ريلج 

بس احين انتي شو قررتي ؟؟؟ 

بس قبل لا تاخذين اي قرار استخيري لربج

وعاد لا تنسي اتخبرينا القرار

----------


## اماراتية كيوت

أختي بني أدم مايختار حياته
رب العالمين يقسم الارزاق والنعم
عسى ربي يجعل عوضج عوضخير وراحة بال
ربي يأجرج على كل مامريتي فيه ويهون عليج ويحنن قلب اهلج عليج

----------


## uae angel

والله انربط لساني مب عارفة شو الكلام اللي ممكن اقوله لج..
في النهاية بدال ما انتي اللي تعصبين وتطلبين الطلاق قام هو وطلقج.. واعتقد ان هذا احسن شي سواه فحياته لج.. صحيح انه مازال يماطل ويحاول يلين قلبج من صوبه.. 

حبيبتي طنشيه وطنشي السالفة ولا تقعدين تنطرين ورقة الطلاق خليج قوية وخلي ايمانج بالله قوي اكيد بيي اليوم اللي بيطرشلج فيه الورقة بعد ما يجوفج عايشة حياتج ومطنشة.. انا اعرف انه مستحيل تنسين كل هالمآسي اللي عشتيها والاحزان بس العمر جدامج توكلي على الله وحاولي تبدين مع نفسج حياة يديدة سعيدة.. السعادة بإيدج انتي هو ما كان مصدر سعادتج.. انتي مصدر سعادة نفسج.. اسعدي نفسج قد ما تقدرين واسعدي عيالج وحاولي تتناسين لو القليل من الشقا والهم اللي عشتيه.. 

حياتج كانت مليانة بمواقف كبيرة وصدمات اقوى بس هذي الحياة اذا ما انصدمنا شلون بنتعلم.. في الدنيا نمتحن ثم نتعلم من امتحاناتنا اللي خضناها.. وانتي اعتقد طلعتي من بعد هالتجارب بدروس لا تعد ولا تحصى.. 

ابدي حياة يديدة.. ابدي سعادة يديدة.. ابعدي الماضي الاليم عنج.. اشغلي نفسج بيومج لا تفكرين شو بيصير ولا تفكرين شو صار امس.. عيشي يومج بكل تفاصيله وابعدي عنج وساوس الشيطان.. خلج قريبة من الله وردي البنت اللي كانت قبل الزواج بفرق انه عندج عيال الحين.. تمتعي بحياتج.. انتي بعدج شباب والدنيا جدامج.. والله يعوضج بالانسان اللي يقدرج وينسيج الهم اللي عشتيه.. 

دعواتي لج بالتوفيق فحياتج.

----------


## الف باء

الزواج مب كل شي بها الدنيا والطلااق مو نهاية العالم
انتي عذبت نفسج وايد وجا الوقت اللي ترتاحين فيه واذا عن عيالج فاسمحيلي هلانسان 
مو كفوو يربي عيالج هالانسان ماخاف ربه واللي مثله ينرجم حتى الموت

----------


## أموناليزا

الغالية انا متابعة وياجلامن كمن يوم بس احب ارد لما اعرف الموضوع كامل الله يأجرج على صبرج انشالله ويعوضج عوض خير ويفرحج في عيالج يارب .

----------


## عاشقة صلاله

الحمدلله انج افتكيتي منه بلوه والله يعتذر وبعد دقائق يرد لخياسته ومويوم او يومين الا اربع سنين وانتي على هالحال وقلق وجراح ومايغفى لج جفن من طياشته البايخه يعني زوجته ماكفاته يروح للحرام والله اهون اسمع فيه تزوج ولاراح للحرام
ولحين تفرقي لعمرج اللي ضيعتي فيه نضارة وحيوية ويهج في التعب والاحزان والبكاء وقلة الاكل خليه يندم انه فرط بهالجمال ولجىء لبائعات الهوى الرخيصات وان كان فيه خير لج ربي يجمعكم على خير وان كان وجودك معاه شر ربي يصرفه عنج
تحياتي لج بنت قطر

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

دايماً رددي .. اللهم آجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيراً منها ..

مايستاهلج ولايستاهل التراب اللي تمشين عليه .. ماتوقع انج اتعرفين كل شي وكان يظن انه موقفه صح عشان جذي طلق بس بعد ماعرف اكيد حاس بالقهر والندم مايحب يكون ابموضع غلط ..


ماقلتيلنا شو موقف اهله من الموضوع ؟

الله يكون في عونج .. احسج انظلمتي مع هالانسان الله يعوضج بعيالج يارب العالمين ..

----------


## تسونامي

متااااااااااااااابعه 

الله يعيين

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

> والاخ معاند مايبي يعطيني ورقتي يقول والله ينترس راسها شيب ما عطيتها اياها



مب على كيفه الدنيا مب فوضى ,, يعطيج اياها غصبن عن عينه وخل هالحثاله ينفعونه ..

وانتي عيشي حياتج بالعرض والطول ولاتفكرين بالماضي ابداً صفحه وانطوت والحمد لله اهلج واقفين معاج الله لايحرمج منهم ..


ودامج فضفضتي رجاء خاص انسييييه وانسي اللي ياج منه والله فوق بصير بالعباد ..

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

يا ألبي انتي
لا وبالآخر هو اللي طلق ؟ سبحان الله
يالله اجت منه ... حبيبتي طنشي الدنيا باللي فيها والجأي للحي القيوم
هو قادر على كل شي
استغفري طول الوقت وقولي لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
وحسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
مع حسن ظن ويقين قوي بالله
وشوفي كيف امورك راح تنصلح
ربي يفرج همك ويعوضك عن كل لحظة هم عشتيها

----------


## seemaa2022

*حبيبتي الغالية :*
*احمدي الله تعالى ان هذا الخايس تلفظ بالطلاق انت بنت اصول و بنت كرام صبرتي و صبرتي و ما يستاهل و انصحك نصيحة لا ترديله لأن الثمن حياتك و سعادتك .*
*الطلاق اهون بكثير من الحياة معه و اذا ردتيلوه كما حصل معي بقصتي سوف ليس فقط يخونك و ايضا سيهينك لأنك رجعتي له سيهينك لأنك تعرفيه على حقيقته سوف تكوني انتي عدوته هكذا سيعتبرك و ستصبحي مصدر قلق له و قيد يريد ان يتخلص منه و سوف يعلم اولادك عليكي بطرق تعرفها الرجال لأنه يخاف يوم تتركيه و تاخذي اولادك معك سيستجلب الأولاد و يجعلهم باتجاهه .*
*ارجوكي اقرأي كل كلمة كتبتها لكي و لا تنسيها* 
*هذا الخسيس و كل على شاكلته لن يشفى من مرضه حتى تأتيه ضربة من السماء تقعده .*
*فلا تتضيعي ايام حياتك و شبابك في اكتشاف مغامراته كما ضيعتها انا و الله ندمانة ندم .*
*كانت حياتي هي كحياتك معه طوال الوقت مراقبة و اكتشاف الخيانات و العجز عن التغيير و عذاب كالنيران كنت اقول يا رب حرقتني بالدنيا لا تحرقني بالآخرة و اغفر لي .*
*هل اذا رجعتي اليه و وضعتي له شروط هل تتوقعي انه سينصلح حاله ؟*
*ابدا ابدا ابدا* 
*انا اقول لكي ما سيحصل اذا رجعتي اليه :*
*سيبقى يحبك الى فترة ثم بعد عدة سنوات سيمل منك و من مراقبتك له و سيفاجئك باسلوب جديد سيترك البيت و ينام بالخارج متى يحلو له ضاربا عرض الحائط انتي و اهلك و اهله و لا يبالي و تكون كلمة الطلاق على لسانه كالمسبحة يرددها لتخويفك و ردعك و توقعي ان يتزوج بغيرك اذا وجد من يتصور انها افضل منك او تعرف كيف تسحبه اليها . الأن يغريكي بكلامه المعسول و اللسان لسان كيفما يريد يحركه لكن غدا سوف يستخدم الألفاظ البذيئة كلغة حوار معك .*

*فضعي لنفسك حدود و سياج تحفظي به كرامتك و** لا ترجعي اليه و ابحثي عن زوج صالح و الله يخلف لكي خيرا منه .*

----------


## صمت الخاطر

*أختي هذي سحابة صيف وتروح بإذن الله وهذا طيش شباب لا تنبشي وراه التطنيش أفضل وسيلة ربي يسعدك ويحفظ اولادك ويخليلك زوجك ويرجع له صوابه خاااااااااااااااصة يحبك*.

----------


## صمت الخاطر

*أختي هذي سحابة صيف وتروح بإذن الله وهذا طيش شباب لا تنبشي وراه التطنيش أفضل وسيلة ربي يسعدك ويحفظ اولادك ويخليلك زوجك ويرجع له صوابه خاااااااااااااااصة يحبك*.

----------


## to0otah

حبيبتي والله .. انا متااابعه قصتج من البدايه
الصراااحه ابدا مايستاهلج 
شووو حادنج تعيشين هالحياه ؟؟!!
بتقولين عيالج ... من قصتج يبين عليج انج كفو و بنت رياييل و بتعرفين باذن الله تربينهو تربيه صالحه .. من زين تصرفاته حريصه علي انه يربي عياله .. فراااقه عييد
و لااا تفكرين في يوم انج ترجعيله .. اذا طول الاربع سنين ما صحى من غيبوبة الوصاااخه اللي عايشنها معد بيصحى خلاااص ..
المشكله مب انه يغاازل بالكلاام و بس لاااا يناام معااهن بالفنادق الخايس شوووو تبينه الله يقرفه و يقرفهن .. بييبلج الامراض و بييبلج الضغط و السكر بعيد الشر
ماافكرتي في نفسج و في عيالج منو بتخلينهم له لو لا سمح الله صاارلج شي  :Frown: 
من خذتيه و انتي تلاحقينه و كل تفكيرج فيه و في زنوااته و في كيف بترومين تصلحينه ..و ماقدرتي .. (( آن الاواان انج تفكرين في نفسج و عياالج و حيااتج وبس ))
خليه ينقلع لانج هنتي عليه فيووم و قالج طااالق عشان وحده خايسه و انتي طول هالسنين ماهاان عليج  :Frown:  صدق ماقدر العشره .. 
فارقيييه و الله بيعوضج باللي احسن عنه والله عندي احسااس انه الله بيعوضج بزووج صالح .. اليوم ماطاع اييب ورقتج بااجر بيفقد الامل و بييبها .. 
و الله اني انصحج كانج وحده من خواتي و الله يسعدج يااارب و يوفقج عند وين حطيتي ويهج و يعوض صبرج خير و يصلح عيااالج لج يااارب  :Smile:

----------


## روووز2008

السلام عليكم..
بصراحه أنا حبيت هالإنسانه واااااااااااايد..
إنتي إمرأه وزوجه ناجحه بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى..

أقنعتيني وأقنعتي الكل بذكائج وقوة بديهتج ونباهتج..
وعلى كل الظروف اللي مريتي فيها والمعاناه اللي عشتيها..

فأنا أتوقع لج مستقبل باااااااهر وزاخر بالإنجازات..
إنتي إنسانه قويه واثقه من نفسج..وأنا بصراحه معجبه بذكائج ونباهتج..

وهاي الأربع سنوات اللي مريتي فيها..
كانت تجربة وما أقول إنج إنتي الخسرانه بالعكس..

إنتي اللي ربحتي..
الله رزقج فيهم بولدين يرفعون راسج ويشيلونج..
وإكتسبتي خبره من هاي التجربه..

وإنتي بصراحه ألف واحد يتمناااااج :Smile: 

أظن التجربه كانت قاسيه عليج ومن الصعب إنج تنسينها بسرعه..
بس أنا واثقه فيج وفي قدراتج..

ومتأكده إنه حياتج بتتغير 180 درجه حتى ملامح شكلج وشخصيتج..
لأنج بتبتعدين عن المكان اللي يأثر عليج سلباً..

إسمحيلي أختي طولت عليج..بس أنا جدا معجبه فيج وفأخلاقج العاليه..
يليتني أصير مثلج :Smile: 

إنتي قدوه لنا ونحن بنات الإمارات نفتخر فيج..
وطول ما إنتي تتكلمين وتفضفضين باللي عندج نحن كنا معاج نسمعج وندعيلج
وبصراحه كذا مره خانتني العبره..وماقدرت أستحمل الصدمات..

أنا عكس البنات طبعاً مابيلس أشتم وأسب..
بس بكتفي بدعوه من قلب صادق يحبج ويخاف عليج..

"الله يوفقج فتربية عيالج ويسعدج فيهم ويجازيج على صبرج ويبعد عنج الضيج والهم"

ونحن متابعين أخبارج..ونتريا كل يديد..ولاتحرمينا من طلتج علينا..
ونحن نتريا نسمع أخبارج اللي تفرحنا..

----------


## سوارة

بنت قطر 
بقولج كلام غير عن كل اللي انقال ولا تزعلين مني 
الكلام بقوله لج بعد ما خبرت اخواني وريلي بالموضوع طبعا قلت لهم هذي سالفة ربيعتي وانتوا شو رايكم 

كلهم قالولي لو هذي حرمتنا كان من زمان طلقناها؟؟؟؟

بنت قطر تفكير الشباب غير عن تفكير الحرمه 

خليني اقولج اغلاطج

1- انتي شفتي نفسج ذكيه واذكى عنه وهالشي خلى في شعور ريلج مثل التحدي وانه ينتقل من وحده لوحده علشان يكسر خشمج (طبعا هذا كله في اللاشعور ولكن موجود)
2-بحثج 24 وراه والبحث عن عيوبه خلاه ما يحس بعيوبه انها كبيره واعتبرها عاديه 
3-بكائج الدام خلاه يبحث عن غيرج تضحك اكثر من بكائج ..الريال ما يفكر شو سبب البكاء كل اللي مهم عنده انه في حرمه تصيح هني وفي حرمه ترقص له وتضحك هناك؟؟ في ظنج منو بيختار؟؟
4-التسامح الدائم خلاه يحس بانه ماله قدر فبدا يدور عن الحرمه اللي ما تسامحه
لا تتحسبين يوم تسامحينه هالشي يعجبه بالعكس الريال يدور عن الحرمه اللي ترضى بالغصب والمنه علشان يحس بقدرها
5-مواجهته اليوميه باغلاطه صارت مثل الجريده اليوميه خلاص ما الجديد؟؟؟ ولهالسبب ما كان يهتم وايد انه يمسح وراه او حتى يفكر في احساسج 
6-خبرتي اهله وهالشي خلاه بعد يغلط اكثر واكثر لانه خلاص خاربه خاربه ....
7-انتي صرتي الريال في البيت تصرفين ومعتمده على نفسج فخلاص هو نسى دوره وقام يدور له على دور ثاني وهو دور الدنجوان
والدليل انه كان يصرف على السهر والبنات بالهبل وهذا معناه انه يبغي يصرف ويبغي يحس برجولته 
8-انا متاكده انه كانت هناك مقارنات بينه وبين باقي الرياييل في عايلتكم قدامه ويمكن هالشي خلاه يدور على شخصيته في الخارج ويسويله شخصيه على بنات ال.....

اختى انتي سبب دمار حياتج 
نصيحه اذا بتمين مثل ما انتي لا تردين له ابد لانه بتطلقين مرتين وثلاث
الافضل تصرين على الطلاق 
الا اذا انتي اللي بتتغيرين قبل لا هو اللي يتغير ساعتها فكري في الرجوع اليه

----------


## كسوله وادلع

الله كريم الصراحه لا تعليق

----------


## الورد الأحمر

هـلا أختي بنت قطر٩٩٩....أولا ...الحمدللهـ إنهـ طلقچ...مب شماته...لأ...هـذي خيرة لچ...ولو طلقچ من زمان كان أبرك لهـ...بس شكله كان يبا ينتقم منچ...من جميع النواحي...إنتي إنسانة كبيرة وعاقلة وعارفة الصح والغلط وين....بس الغلطة يلي ما إتعظتي منهـا هـي كلللل زلاتهـ كنت تسامحينهـ وهـذا هـو الغلط...
في نقطة حبيت أضيفها بس....تقريبا بعد أسويهـا مثلچ مب كلهـم. ... ....
والحمدللهـ قدرت إني أقنعه إنهـ يغيرها ولا بيتهـ وعيالهـ ب يدمر
وهـو كلهـ ولا عيالهـ.... وعلى فكرة بعض الريايل على بالهـم إنه نقطة ضعف الحرمة هـو العيال...وهـو الأصح إن هـم نقطة قوتهـا... وبالنسبة لچ ما فرقت إن طلبتي الطلاق أو هـو طلقچ... لأني ما أريد أكون قاصية معاچ... ومن خلال شخصيتچ عاديب ترجعين لهـ وتسامحينهـ...لكن هـو حط لچ حد ونهـايهـ لقصتج...اللهـ يسامحهـ... لاتسمحين لنفسچ بمذلة أكثر عن جذيهـ... تحت مسمى وهـمي وهـو العيال.... تقدرين تبعدينهـم عن هـالجو المتكهـرب بينچ وبين أبوهـم ولا تسمحين لنفسچ بالضعف وتدمير نفسيهـ عيالچ مثلدمر أبوهـم نفسيتچ

والسموحة منچ...وعمتچ مثال للأم... وخليچ ع تواصل وياهـا. هـي و أعمام عيالچ
بارگ اللهـ ڤيچ والسموحة

----------


## الورد الأحمر

هـلا أختي بنت قطر999....أولا ...الحمدللهـ إنهـ طلقچ...مب شماته...لأ...هـذي خيرة لچ...ولو طلقچ من زمان كان أبرك لهـ...بس شكله كان يبا ينتقم منچ...من جميع النواحي...إنتي إنسانة كبيرة وعاقلة وعارفة الصح والغلط وين....بس الغلطة يلي ما إتعظتي منهـا هـي كلللل زلاتهـ كنت تسامحينهـ وهـذا هـو الغلط...
في نقطة حبيت أضيفها بس....تقريبا بعد أسويهـا مثلچ مب كلهـم. ... ....
والحمدللهـ قدرت إني أقنعه إنهـ يغيرها ولا بيتهـ وعيالهـ ب يدمر
وهـو كلهـ ولا عيالهـ.... وعلى فكرة بعض الريايل على بالهـم إنه نقطة ضعف الحرمة هـو العيال...وهـو الأصح إن هـم نقطة قوتهـا... وبالنسبة لچ ما فرقت إن طلبتي الطلاق أو هـو طلقچ... لأني ما أريد أكون قاصية معاچ... ومن خلال شخصيتچ عاديب ترجعين لهـ وتسامحينهـ...لكن هـو حط لچ حد ونهـايهـ لقصتج...اللهـ يسامحهـ... لاتسمحين لنفسچ بمذلة أكثر عن جذيهـ... تحت مسمى وهـمي وهـو العيال.... تقدرين تبعدينهـم عن هـالجو المتكهـرب بينچ وبين أبوهـم ولا تسمحين لنفسچ بالضعف وتدمير نفسيهـ عيالچ مثلدمر أبوهـم نفسيتچ

والسموحة منچ...وعمتچ مثال للأم... وخليچ ع تواصل وياهـا. هـي و أعمام عيالچ
بارگ اللهـ ڤيچ والسموحة

----------


## دعله حلوة

أنا مجرد مااعرف زوجي جذي مااعور رأسي لأن فعلا ما يستأهل اني أعيش مع شخص خاين 

وبعدين مب نهايه العالم يعني 

مثل ما الله حلل الزواج حلل الطلاق

----------


## نظرة برائة

أنا اللي أشوفه انه بو طبيع ما يوز من طبعه وماشي فايدة من الإنسان اللي موووووول مايخاف ربه

وبنت قطر سوت كل اللي قدرت عليه عشان ما تخسرة لكن هو مب كفو

بختصااار الله يعوضج باللي يستاهلج ويقدرج ويسعدج إن شاء الله وهذا النوع من الرياييل ماعتقد ينصلح

يمكن فترة ويرجع وهذا اللي عرفته من كل المواقف اللي ذكرتها بنت قطر الله يوفقها إن شاء الله لصواب يااارب

واللي خيييرة لج الله يكون في عونج ويحفظ اعيالج

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

> بنت قطر 
> بقولج كلام غير عن كل اللي انقال ولا تزعلين مني 
> الكلام بقوله لج بعد ما خبرت اخواني وريلي بالموضوع طبعا قلت لهم هذي سالفة ربيعتي وانتوا شو رايكم 
> 
> كلهم قالولي لو هذي حرمتنا كان من زمان طلقناها؟؟؟؟
> 
> بنت قطر تفكير الشباب غير عن تفكير الحرمه 
> 
> خليني اقولج اغلاطج
> ...


نفس الكلام سوري لاتزعلين مننا بس انتي الغلطانة من البداية

اختي سوارة نزلت موضوع يخص ربيعتي بالقسم ابا نصايحج لها فديتج / رايج وايد بيفيدها  :Smile:

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

تعدى ال 1000 مشاركة

يغلق ^_^

----------

